# The 2009 Baseball Season Thread



## Article 15

It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.  

Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.

I'll get started.  

Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> *Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.*



  Me too.  Go Sox!


----------



## elvis

Go cubs.  first world championship in 101 years!!!


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Go cubs.  first world championship in 101 years!!!



If the Sox are out and the Cubbies are still in it you got my full support, E!


----------



## Article 15

What kind of interesting ways will the Mets find to blow it this year?


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go cubs.  first world championship in 101 years!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Sox are out and the Cubbies are still in it you got my full support, E!
Click to expand...


I'll support boston if the cubs are out.  I hope the White Sox finish in last place.


----------



## Paulie

Yeah the Cubs are one of those teams I can automatically get behind if the Phils are out.  I'd love to see them win one.

For me, I'm worried about missing JC Romero for 50 games, and Hamels' injury has me worried too.  But Howard and Utley are looking good, so that's a plus.

I'm pumped.  Let's just wait for some games to talk about!


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go cubs.  first world championship in 101 years!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Sox are out and the Cubbies are still in it you got my full support, E!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll support boston if the cubs are out.  I hope the White Sox finish in last place.
Click to expand...


Not a big Ozzie Guillen fan?


----------



## Paulie

I'm calling Reds and Giants as my two potential sleepers, leaning more towards the Giants.  You can't overlook that rotation!


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Sox are out and the Cubbies are still in it you got my full support, E!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll support boston if the cubs are out.  I hope the White Sox finish in last place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a big Ozzie Guillen fan?
Click to expand...


I lived in the Chicago area until I was 12.  Back then, you liked one of Chicago's teams and hated the other one.  so, I hate the white sox no matter who manages them.  I would prolly like Guillen if he managed a different team>


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> I'm calling Reds and Giants as my two potential sleepers, leaning more towards the Giants.  You can't overlook that rotation!



Yeah, I like the Giants, too.

I also like Kansas City to surprise us a bit.


----------



## elvis

Is anyone gonna sign Barry Bonds?  How long has he been off?


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Is anyone gonna sign Barry Bonds?  How long has he been off?



I doubt it.  He didn't play an inning last year.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone gonna sign Barry Bonds?  How long has he been off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  He didn't play an inning last year.
Click to expand...


what's wrong with him?


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone gonna sign Barry Bonds?  How long has he been off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  He didn't play an inning last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what's wrong with him?
Click to expand...


Nobody wants him.  He'd wreck any club house's chemistry. 

Plus he's like 44, a year removed from the game, and off the roids ... I doubt he has anything left in the tank.


----------



## manifold

The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.


----------



## elvis

manifold said:


> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.



IT'll be the Yankees.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.



Sucks to be a Skank fan again this year!


----------



## manifold

elvis3577 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'll be the Yankees.
Click to expand...


I'll drink to that!  

But I wouldn't bet on it.  I have a feeling the Rays will have a let down / hangover year.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'll be the Yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that!
> 
> But I wouldn't bet on it.  I have a feeling the Rays will have a let down / hangover year.
Click to expand...


I dunno, Mani, they got a heck of a young rotation, Crawford had a down year in 2008, Upton didn't catch on fire til the playoffs, and Longoria will only improve.  The Rays are beastly.


----------



## elvis

manifold said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'll be the Yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that!
> 
> But I wouldn't bet on it.  I have a feeling the Rays will have a let down / hangover year.
Click to expand...


Hillary Clinton curse.


----------



## Article 15

It smells like opening day!


----------



## Xenophon

Ah, the anual 'hate the Yanks' posts time are upon us.

The odd team out will be the Rays, their pitching is suspect and they are banged up.

NY's Pitching is the best i can remember it ever being, all five starters could or have been #1s  in their careers.

Boston's pitching looks good, the potential weakness is long relif and is big popy & lowell through.

Jays and Baltimore will do their usual battle for the basement.

AL Central is a toss-up, so i will take the Twins, just because I have two twins in fantasy this year.

The west would be oipen with the Angel's pitching problems, except the rest of the teams their suck.

Over in the NL East, I look for the phils to repeat.

The Mets already managed to secure their screwup, they signed Shef.

The Cubbies should win the central, with the Cards getting that wild card.

In the NL West, manny leads the dodgers to another penant and first round elim.

So, play ball!


----------



## Paulie

The Yankees have more to prove than anyone else in sports right now.

I don't think Girardi has what it takes to manage that roster.


----------



## manifold

I heard Dyke & Dyke make their predictions on espn radio this morning and they both picked the Sox to *not make* the playoffs.

What a couple of retarded douchebags!


----------



## Xenophon

What are they basing that on?

2 best pitching staffs in baseball are NYY and Boston.

Neither is missing the playoffs.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions. I like the way that sounds.


 
If the Red Sox can have the lowest average number of innings pitched per start in the MLB...they will be unstoppable.

On paper, their bullpen is extraordinary:

Papelbon
Okajima
Saito
Ramirez
Del Carmen
Masterson
Lopez

And best of all...no Timlin.


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions. I like the way that sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Red Sox can have the lowest average number of innings pitched per start in the MLB...they will be unstoppable.
> 
> On paper, their bullpen is extraordinary:
> 
> Papelbon
> Okajima
> Saito
> Ramirez
> Del Carmen
> Masterson
> Lopez
> 
> And best of all...no Timlin.
Click to expand...


Yeah, our bullpen is going to be filthy.  Don't forget at any time we can bring up Bard and his 100+ MPH stuff from AAA.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> I heard Dyke & Dyke make their predictions on espn radio this morning and they both picked the Sox to *not make* the playoffs.
> 
> What a couple of retarded douchebags!



I think all those hair care products are seeping into Greenie's brain.


----------



## Article 15

The home opener postponed until tomorrow.  This sucks.


----------



## xotoxi

manifold said:


> I heard Dyke & Dyke make their predictions on espn radio this morning and they both picked the Sox to *not make* the playoffs.
> 
> What a couple of retarded douchebags!


 
National sports radio likes to make bold predictions.  They don't have a lot to lose to pick an unlikely event to occur, and they have a lot to gain (bragging rights) if that unlikely event actually occurs.


----------



## xotoxi

elvis3577 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'll be the Yankees.
Click to expand...

 
I agree.  That Yankees have a pretty potent pitching staff on paper.  But they have absolutely nothing between the starter and Rivera.


----------



## Xenophon

xotoxi said:


> I agree.  That Yankees have a pretty potent pitching staff on paper.  But they have absolutely nothing between the starter and Rivera.


If you think that, you don't know that team.


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three best teams in the AL could all be in the East, which means at least one is guaranteed to miss the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'll be the Yankees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  That Yankees have a pretty potent pitching staff on paper.  But they have absolutely nothing between the starter and Rivera.
Click to expand...


Their line up leaves something to be desired.

Granted the Red Sox have their question marks in the order but they are in a MUCH better position than the Skanks are to make a deal mid-season to pick up a bat. 

Miggy Cabrera anyone?


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Their line up leaves something to be desired.
> 
> Granted the Red Sox have their question marks in the order but they are in a MUCH better position than the Skanks are to make a deal mid-season to pick up a bat.
> 
> Miggy Cabrera anyone?


NY has better options then you think.

Melky isn't a starter, isn't even the 4th OF anymore.

NY's only offensive worries are whether Posada and Godzilla are still productive, they are solid everywhere else.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their line up leaves something to be desired.
> 
> Granted the Red Sox have their question marks in the order but they are in a MUCH better position than the Skanks are to make a deal mid-season to pick up a bat.
> 
> Miggy Cabrera anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> NY has better options then you think.
> 
> Melky isn't a starter, isn't even the 4th OF anymore.
> 
> NY's only offensive worries are whether Posada and Godzilla are still productive, they are solid everywhere else.
Click to expand...


We'll see how Gardner does.  

Swisher is garbage.

And don't expect Nady to have another career year.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> We'll see how Gardner does.
> 
> Swisher is garbage.
> 
> And don't expect Nady to have another career year.


I like the kid, he hustles.

Nicky is a waste, NY picked him up as a 1B before tex was signed.

I have seen Nady play in NY for the mets, he's ok, 280 and 20HR is a reasonable expectation from him.


----------



## manifold

I still say the Rays are going to struggle this year.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how Gardner does.
> 
> Swisher is garbage.
> 
> And don't expect Nady to have another career year.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the kid, he hustles.
> 
> Nicky is a waste, NY picked him up as a 1B before tex was signed.
> 
> I have seen Nady play in NY for the mets, he's ok, 280 and 20HR is a reasonable expectation from him.
Click to expand...


Gardner could be a nice spark plug if he can get on base with some consistency.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> I still say the Rays are going to struggle this year.



It would certainly take a lot of pressure off us if you're right.


----------



## Xenophon

I believe the Ray's pitching is over rated.

I don't see them hanging in their this year.


----------



## manifold

Article 15 said:


> The home opener postponed until tomorrow.  This sucks.



Look on the bright side, at least they're already up a half game on the skankees, who got bitch slapped by the orioles.  Sabathia got shelled.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The home opener postponed until tomorrow.  This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look on the bright side, at least they're already up a half game on the skankees, who got bitch slapped by the orioles.  Sabathia got shelled.
Click to expand...


I saw the box score and grinned.

Shades of last season for CC ... I don't think most Skank fans will be very patient with him.

I can't wait for Burnetts first trip to the DL.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.



Detroit Tigers 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds, but then again I have no ear for music.  12-5 loss to the Jays this evening.  Could be a long year.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> Detroit Tigers 2009 World Champions. I like the way that sounds...


 
That sounds about as good...and as realistic...as: "The Detroit Lions win!"


----------



## Xenophon

Wait till next year!


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit Tigers 2009 World Champions. I like the way that sounds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds about as good...and as realistic...as: "The Detroit Lions win!"
Click to expand...


That's what everyone said in 2006, yet we still got to the WS.  You never know with baseball.

Realistically though, I don't see us making the series again until we improve our pitching.  Little chance of doing that while we are still eating huge $ for players (Gary Sheffield, Nate Robertson, Jeremy Bonderman, Dontrelle Willis, etc.) who are either not on the team or adding little to it.

Mike Ilitch has been more than generous but, by end of May, if the Tigers aren't competing I think we have to look at dismantling and rebuilding.  You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


 
I bet you can make a pretty nice leather drawstring satchel out of a buffalo scrotum.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can make a pretty nice leather drawstring satchel out of a buffalo scrotum.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  Rep for that.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you can make a pretty nice leather drawstring satchel out of a buffalo scrotum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL! Rep for that.
Click to expand...

 
Every sentence can be made humorous when the word *scrotum* is used.


----------



## Article 15

From my head to my scrotum I am overwhelmed with anticipation for the home opener.


----------



## Article 15

Ruh roh! 

Beckett looks good!


----------



## Article 15

Pedrioa homers!  WHAT NOW MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Pedrioa homers! WHAT NOW MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Yesssss!


----------



## manifold

Beckett in an early jam... ruh roh!


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> beckett in an early jam... Ruh roh!



4-1


----------



## manifold

Sox opening things up in bottom of the 3rd...


----------



## manifold

3 runs in already.  But with 2 down and Tek at the plate, that'll probably be it.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> 3 runs in already.  But with 2 down and Tek at the plate, that'll probably be it.



Ayup ...

But at least he doesn't look completely lost at the plate and is making solid contact.


----------



## Article 15

Someone remind Ellsbury that leadoff hitters who start off every count 0-2 tend to get bumped from that spot ... he's doing it again.


----------



## Article 15

Aflec trivia question answer:

Pat Burrell and Edgar Renteria


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> Aflec trivia question answer:
> 
> Pat Burrell and Edgar Renteria



Nailed it!


----------



## Paulie

What was the question?


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> What was the question?



Name the last two players to start the season playing for the team they played against in the World Series the prior year.


----------



## Xenophon

I have beckett in one fantasy league, and pedroia in another, works for me.


----------



## Article 15

Tek homers!


----------



## Xenophon

Now that just makes my scrotum hurt.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Now that just makes my scrotum hurt.





You're alright for a Skank fan


----------



## xotoxi

Xenophon said:


> Now that just makes my scrotum hurt.


 
*Scrotum*


----------



## Paulie

Heh, Burrell's 0-3


----------



## Article 15

Nice win to start the season.

Beckett's performance was outstanding!


----------



## Paulie

We're starting the season off as usual, digging a hole.

We're putting 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> We're starting the season off as usual, digging a hole.
> 
> We're putting 'em right where we want 'em



lol ...

With the way the Mets roll for the last couple of seasons I'd say you are on to something.


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> We're starting the season off as usual, digging a hole.
> 
> We're putting 'em right where we want 'em


 
I don't think of it as the Phillies are digging themselves a hole as much as they are propping the Mets up higher on a termite-infested wooden ladder.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.


Hopefully Griffey is good luck for the mariners this year! They won last night and he had a homerun!
Go Mariners!


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Griffey is good luck for the mariners this year! They won last night and he had a homerun!
> Go Mariners!
Click to expand...


You guys are ahead again tonight and it looks like Bedard is pitching well.

Hopefully he doesn't pull his vagina this year and plays a full season.


----------



## tigerbob

Un-be-freakin-lievable!

The Tigers get 7 1/3 stellar innings of work from Edwin Jackson (1 run, 2 hits) and then Lyon,  our presumptive 'closer', comes in and gives up a 3 run homer to put the Jays up 4-3 in the 8th.  We tie it up in the top of the 9th, only to see Lyon implode again in the bottom of the inning with a BB, a single, a free pass and a walk-off sac fly to center.  

Deja vu all over again and our bullpen - which we have known for the last 2 years was our achilles heel - has given up 7 ER in 5.2 IP.    28 blown saves last year, and we didn't have to wait long for the first one of '09.  Lyon.  Lions.  Both crap.

Why I keep buying season tix to watch this steaming pile of poo I will never know.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> Un-be-freakin-lievable!
> 
> The Tigers get 7 1/3 stellar innings of work from Edwin Jackson (1 run, 2 hits) and then Lyon, our presumptive 'closer', comes in and gives up a 3 run homer to put the Jays up 4-3 in the 8th. We tie it up in the top of the 9th, only to see Lyon implode again in the bottom of the inning with a BB, a single, a free pass and a walk-off sac fly to center.
> 
> Deja vu all over again and our bullpen - which we have known for the last 2 years was our achilles heel - has given up 7 ER in 5.2 IP.  28 blown saves last year, and we didn't have to wait long for the first one of '09. Lyon. Lions. Both crap.
> 
> Why I keep buying season tix to watch this steaming pile of poo I will never know.


 
A Lyon dressed in a Tiger suit will always bite you in the ass.


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Un-be-freakin-lievable!
> 
> The Tigers get 7 1/3 stellar innings of work from Edwin Jackson (1 run, 2 hits) and then Lyon, our presumptive 'closer', comes in and gives up a 3 run homer to put the Jays up 4-3 in the 8th. We tie it up in the top of the 9th, only to see Lyon implode again in the bottom of the inning with a BB, a single, a free pass and a walk-off sac fly to center.
> 
> Deja vu all over again and our bullpen - which we have known for the last 2 years was our achilles heel - has given up 7 ER in 5.2 IP.  28 blown saves last year, and we didn't have to wait long for the first one of '09. Lyon. Lions. Both crap.
> 
> Why I keep buying season tix to watch this steaming pile of poo I will never know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Lyon dressed in a Tiger suit will always bite you in the ass.
Click to expand...


Though thankfully not the scrotum.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Un-be-freakin-lievable!
> 
> The Tigers get 7 1/3 stellar innings of work from Edwin Jackson (1 run, 2 hits) and then Lyon,  our presumptive 'closer', comes in and gives up a 3 run homer to put the Jays up 4-3 in the 8th.  We tie it up in the top of the 9th, only to see Lyon implode again in the bottom of the inning with a BB, a single, a free pass and a walk-off sac fly to center.
> 
> Deja vu all over again and our bullpen - which we have known for the last 2 years was our achilles heel - has given up 7 ER in 5.2 IP.    28 blown saves last year, and we didn't have to wait long for the first one of '09.  Lyon.  Lions.  Both crap.
> 
> *Why I keep buying season tix to watch this steaming pile of poo I will never know.*



Are season tix cheap and easy for you to get?


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Un-be-freakin-lievable!
> 
> The Tigers get 7 1/3 stellar innings of work from Edwin Jackson (1 run, 2 hits) and then Lyon,  our presumptive 'closer', comes in and gives up a 3 run homer to put the Jays up 4-3 in the 8th.  We tie it up in the top of the 9th, only to see Lyon implode again in the bottom of the inning with a BB, a single, a free pass and a walk-off sac fly to center.
> 
> Deja vu all over again and our bullpen - which we have known for the last 2 years was our achilles heel - has given up 7 ER in 5.2 IP.    28 blown saves last year, and we didn't have to wait long for the first one of '09.  Lyon.  Lions.  Both crap.
> 
> *Why I keep buying season tix to watch this steaming pile of poo I will never know.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are season tix cheap and easy for you to get?
Click to expand...


Easier than last year, when the Tigers' so-called "Murderers Row" got murdered  

I get 4 tix, front row of the upper deck about halfway down the 3rd base line.  Cost is just under $2k for which I get home opener, home closer, every Sunday home game and at least 1 midweek game for every homestand.  108 tickets in total, plus priority for playoff tix (an option that has been used once since the early 90's).  Works out at about $17 a ticket - roughly 25% off the regular price.


----------



## Paulie

I'm not worried about anything right now, personally.  I'm never one to make excuses for millionaire professional sports players, but we do have a pretty crazy week with a lot of distractions.  We had to deal with a day off right after our opener, and banner ceremonies, ring ceremonies, another day off, and a crowd that's bloodthirsty with higher expectations than probably ever before.

It'll be good to get all this chaos over with, enjoy the day off tomorrow, and get back to just focusing on baseball.  I'm not one to make ex


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers win 5-1.  Much better performance.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Un-be-freakin-lievable!
> 
> The Tigers get 7 1/3 stellar innings of work from Edwin Jackson (1 run, 2 hits) and then Lyon,  our presumptive 'closer', comes in and gives up a 3 run homer to put the Jays up 4-3 in the 8th.  We tie it up in the top of the 9th, only to see Lyon implode again in the bottom of the inning with a BB, a single, a free pass and a walk-off sac fly to center.
> 
> Deja vu all over again and our bullpen - which we have known for the last 2 years was our achilles heel - has given up 7 ER in 5.2 IP.    28 blown saves last year, and we didn't have to wait long for the first one of '09.  Lyon.  Lions.  Both crap.
> 
> *Why I keep buying season tix to watch this steaming pile of poo I will never know.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are season tix cheap and easy for you to get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easier than last year, when the Tigers' so-called "Murderers Row" got murdered
> 
> I get 4 tix, front row of the upper deck about halfway down the 3rd base line.  Cost is just under $2k for which I get home opener, home closer, every Sunday home game and at least 1 midweek game for every homestand.  108 tickets in total, plus priority for playoff tix (an option that has been used once since the early 90's).  Works out at about $17 a ticket - roughly 25% off the regular price.
Click to expand...


That's not a bad deal at all ...

I was scared shitless out of your line up last season.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are season tix cheap and easy for you to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier than last year, when the Tigers' so-called "Murderers Row" got murdered
> 
> I get 4 tix, front row of the upper deck about halfway down the 3rd base line.  Cost is just under $2k for which I get home opener, home closer, every Sunday home game and at least 1 midweek game for every homestand.  108 tickets in total, plus priority for playoff tix (an option that has been used once since the early 90's).  Works out at about $17 a ticket - roughly 25% off the regular price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not a bad deal at all ...
> 
> I was scared shitless out of your line up last season.
Click to expand...


A lot of people were.    Pretty much the same lineup this year, minus Sheff (who was clubhouse poison).  But pitching wins championships, and our BP could at very best be called a work in progress.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easier than last year, when the Tigers' so-called "Murderers Row" got murdered
> 
> I get 4 tix, front row of the upper deck about halfway down the 3rd base line.  Cost is just under $2k for which I get home opener, home closer, every Sunday home game and at least 1 midweek game for every homestand.  108 tickets in total, plus priority for playoff tix (an option that has been used once since the early 90's).  Works out at about $17 a ticket - roughly 25% off the regular price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad deal at all ...
> 
> I was scared shitless out of your line up last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of people were.    Pretty much the same lineup this year, minus Sheff (who was clubhouse poison).  But pitching wins championships, and our BP could at very best be called a work in progress.
Click to expand...


That young staff of yours never really panned out, did it?  It's a shame ... tons of potential. 

I have a feeling if things go south this season Miggy is going on the bloc.


----------



## Xenophon

Finally, NY wins a game, had to wait all week for that.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a bad deal at all ...
> 
> I was scared shitless out of your line up last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people were.    Pretty much the same lineup this year, minus Sheff (who was clubhouse poison).  But pitching wins championships, and our BP could at very best be called a work in progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That young staff of yours never really panned out, did it?  It's a shame ... tons of potential.
> 
> I have a feeling if things go south this season Miggy is going on the bloc.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling that our rotation may be better than expected this year, if Verlander finds his game.  Irrespective, our pen will still cost us at least 15 games this year if they perform as they did last year.


----------



## tigerbob

Damn it's been a long six months, but finally the day has arrived!  Home opener against the Rangers!

Galarraga on the mound (our winningest starter last year).

Weather reasonably bright, but crisp.  Better get the kids wrapped up warm.

Irrespective of how the result pans out and the absurd price of a beer and a dog, home openers are good.

Go Tigers!


----------



## Paulie

Does anyone else have Dollar Dog nights at their stadium?


----------



## Xenophon

In NY?

I haven't seen a dollar hotdog since the late 1960s.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Does anyone else have Dollar Dog nights at their stadium?



Not that I know of but the owners froze price increases on concessions at Fenway this year you hot dogs and beer costs will remain  a steady 80 bagillion dollars a piece.  Thanks goodness for small favors.


----------



## Paulie

Wow that sucks, Hatfield does a promotion for the Phils several games a year where hot dogs are $1.  They're not as big as a regular price hot dog, but a regular price hot dog at the game is like $4, so it's an awesome deal.  

And the Phils haven't raised prices now for the past 2 seasons, at least, maybe more I can't remember.  Beers have remained a steady $6.75.


----------



## Article 15

Fenway Concession Prices

ETA: That's actually 2007 prices.  They are all a bit higher than that now.


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> Damn it's been a long six months, but finally the day has arrived!  Home opener against the Rangers!
> 
> Galarraga on the mound (our winningest starter last year).
> 
> Weather reasonably bright, but crisp.  Better get the kids wrapped up warm.
> 
> Irrespective of how the result pans out and the absurd price of a beer and a dog, home openers are good.
> 
> Go Tigers!



Just got back from the game.  15-2 Tigs win.  Life is good.  First time this week I looked forward to Sportscenter.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it's been a long six months, but finally the day has arrived!  Home opener against the Rangers!
> 
> Galarraga on the mound (our winningest starter last year).
> 
> Weather reasonably bright, but crisp.  Better get the kids wrapped up warm.
> 
> Irrespective of how the result pans out and the absurd price of a beer and a dog, home openers are good.
> 
> Go Tigers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the game.  15-2 Tigs win.  Life is good.  First time this week I looked forward to Sportscenter.
Click to expand...


Miguel Cabrera is a house of fire right now!


----------



## tigerbob

Paulie said:


> Wow that sucks, Hatfield does a promotion for the Phils several games a year where hot dogs are $1.  They're not as big as a regular price hot dog, but a regular price hot dog at the game is like $4, so it's an awesome deal.
> 
> And the Phils haven't raised prices now for the past 2 seasons, at least, maybe more I can't remember.  Beers have remained a steady $6.75.



About the same at Comerica,  Ball Park Franks are $3.50.  Crackerjacks and Peanuts $4 each.

Ten years ago, you could get into the bleachers at old Tiger Stadium for $2.50, Labatts was $4.00 and a dog was $2.  Could have a great day out for $20.  Damn I'm old.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it's been a long six months, but finally the day has arrived!  Home opener against the Rangers!
> 
> Galarraga on the mound (our winningest starter last year).
> 
> Weather reasonably bright, but crisp.  Better get the kids wrapped up warm.
> 
> Irrespective of how the result pans out and the absurd price of a beer and a dog, home openers are good.
> 
> Go Tigers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the game.  15-2 Tigs win.  Life is good.  First time this week I looked forward to Sportscenter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miguel Cabrera is a house of fire right now!
Click to expand...


Miggy is da man!


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the game.  15-2 Tigs win.  Life is good.  First time this week I looked forward to Sportscenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Cabrera is a house of fire right now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Miggy is da man!
Click to expand...


Between him and Pujols in the NL one of them is going win a Triple Crown in the next few years.


----------



## Xenophon

Hard to win a NL triple crown with Howard around.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Hard to win a NL triple crown with Howard around.



True but if anybody is going to do it in the NL it's Poo Holes.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Cabrera is a house of fire right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miggy is da man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between him and Pujols in the NL one of them is going win a Triple Crown in the next few years.
Click to expand...


hasn't been done since Yaz in 1967.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again behind a beautiful effort from petit and new folk hero Nick Swisher.


----------



## elvis

fucking cubs bullpen


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Cabrera is a house of fire right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miggy is da man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between him and Pujols in the NL one of them is going win a Triple Crown in the next few years.
Click to expand...


Certainly from each league they have to be the two favorites.


----------



## Article 15

Oh, man ...

The Angels are letting all their emotions out right now and it's ugly.


----------



## Article 15

Hunter is ejected.  It looks like they threw out Scioscia, too.  They might've tossed Speier, I'm not sure.

And now Youk and Drew have gone back to back.


----------



## Article 15

Yep they tossed Speier and Mickey Hatcher, too.


----------



## tigerbob

Nice comeback by the Tigs today.  A six run eighth giving them a 6-4 win for a 3 game sweep of Texas.  Brandon Inge and the bullpen the heroes - whoda thunk it?

Over .500 for the first time this year, and leading the AL Central.  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Nice comeback by the Tigs today.  A six run eighth giving them a 6-4 win for a 3 game sweep of Texas.  Brandon Inge and the bullpen the heroes - whoda thunk it?
> 
> Over .500 for the first time this year, and leading the AL Central.  Whoo-hoo!



Grats to the Tigers.  They're a year late but I'm sure Detroit fans aren't complaining now.

The Central is going to be a fun division to watch this season.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comeback by the Tigs today.  A six run eighth giving them a 6-4 win for a 3 game sweep of Texas.  Brandon Inge and the bullpen the heroes - whoda thunk it?
> 
> Over .500 for the first time this year, and leading the AL Central.  Whoo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats to the Tigers.  They're a year late but I'm sure Detroit fans aren't complaining now.
> 
> The Central is going to be a fun division to watch this season.
Click to expand...


Long way to go yet, but it might be a fun season.  White Sox up next, which will tell us more about how good we are or aren't.

We couldn't go today (Easter Day lunch with the family) so we gave the tickets to my daughter's best friend and her family.  They went but - get this - left at the top of the 8th because the Tigs were down 4-0 and showing no signs of life!!!  Oh, how they must be kicking themselves!!!  

Looking forward to seeing the Angels game highlights on Sportscenter tonight - WTF happened???


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice comeback by the Tigs today.  A six run eighth giving them a 6-4 win for a 3 game sweep of Texas.  Brandon Inge and the bullpen the heroes - whoda thunk it?
> 
> Over .500 for the first time this year, and leading the AL Central.  Whoo-hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grats to the Tigers.  They're a year late but I'm sure Detroit fans aren't complaining now.
> 
> The Central is going to be a fun division to watch this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet, but it might be a fun season.  White Sox up next, which will tell us more about how good we are or aren't.
> 
> We couldn't go today (Easter Day lunch with the family) so we gave the tickets to my daughter's best friend and her family.  They went but - get this - left at the top of the 8th because the Tigs were down 4-0 and showing no signs of life!!!  Oh, how they must be kicking themselves!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Angels game highlights on Sportscenter tonight - WTF happened???
Click to expand...



There was a really late time call with Abreu at the plate, Beckett threw through it and the pitched buzzed Abreu's head.

Hunter, Speier, and Hatcher went completely berserk.  I think they had a ton of pent up emotion and it was the little spark they needed to let it fly.

I've been there before, I could tell they were seeing red.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grats to the Tigers.  They're a year late but I'm sure Detroit fans aren't complaining now.
> 
> The Central is going to be a fun division to watch this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long way to go yet, but it might be a fun season.  White Sox up next, which will tell us more about how good we are or aren't.
> 
> We couldn't go today (Easter Day lunch with the family) so we gave the tickets to my daughter's best friend and her family.  They went but - get this - left at the top of the 8th because the Tigs were down 4-0 and showing no signs of life!!!  Oh, how they must be kicking themselves!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Angels game highlights on Sportscenter tonight - WTF happened???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a really late time call with Abreu at the plate, Beckett threw through it and the pitched buzzed Abreu's head.
> 
> Hunter, Speier, and Hatcher went completely berserk.  I think they had a ton of pent up emotion and it was the little spark they needed to let it fly.
> 
> I've been there before, I could tell they were seeing red.
Click to expand...


Yeah - I saw it.  It didn't look like there was anything bubbling under between the teams before that, and there didn't seem to be anything malicious in the pitch - just one that got away.


----------



## Xenophon

Giradi blew the game yesterday, over managed and ended up on the losing end, so no sweep of KC.

On to the rays!


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Giradi blew the game yesterday, over managed and ended up on the losing end, so no sweep of KC.
> 
> On to the rays!



Think they miss Joe Torre?  I think Girardi's days are numbered.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Think they miss Joe Torre?  I think Girardi's days are numbered.


No.

Torre was a horrible field manager, what Giradi did is exactly what Torre often did, over manage.

Torre is a good PR guy, he was ok on teh field when Don Zimmer made the baseball moves, but after Zim was fired you could see Torre was clueless.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think they miss Joe Torre?  I think Girardi's days are numbered.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Torre was a horrible field manager, what Giradi did is exactly what Torre often did, over manage.
> 
> Torre is a good PR guy, he was ok on teh field when Don Zimmer made the baseball moves, but after Zim was fired you could see Torre was clueless.
Click to expand...


I can't believe they fired Lou Piniella.


----------



## elvis

Cubs are 5-2.  Yippie!!


----------



## Article 15

Sox are on their way to 2-5

Boo


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs continue to struggle against the Chi Sox.   Boo, boo, and boo again.


----------



## elvis

tigerbob said:


> Tigs continue to struggle against the Chi Sox.   Boo, boo, and boo again.



Agreed.  I'm not a tiger fan, but as a cub fan, I always root for whoever the Sox are playing.


----------



## tigerbob

elvis3577 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tigs continue to struggle against the Chi Sox.   Boo, boo, and boo again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I'm not a tiger fan, but as a cub fan, I always root for whoever the Sox are playing.
Click to expand...


We'll try not to let you down tomorrow and Wednesday!


----------



## Xenophon

Burnett was fantastic last night as NY beats the Rays 7-2.


----------



## Article 15

Dammit. Wakefield's no-no broken up after 7 and a third.


----------



## tigerbob

elvis3577 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tigs continue to struggle against the Chi Sox.   Boo, boo, and boo again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I'm not a tiger fan, but as a cub fan, I always root for whoever the Sox are playing.
Click to expand...


Sox 0 Tigs 9.  Gala looking good.


Yeahhhhhh!


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again, taking 2 of 3 from the Rays in Tampa behind a stong outting by Pettit and great clutch hitting from Jeter.

The bad news is, Nady may be lost for the year.


----------



## Xenophon

Horrible joba outing was saved by 5 solo home runs as NY wins it's first at home.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Horrible joba outing was saved by 5 solo home runs as NY wins it's first at home.



There's a wild one at Fenway right now.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible joba outing was saved by 5 solo home runs as NY wins it's first at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a wild one at Fenway right now.
Click to expand...


7-4 in the third.
pitching duel


----------



## Article 15

How 'bout them Yankees?


----------



## Xenophon

Wang was beaten today like a persian rug in a dust storm.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Wang was beaten today like a persian rug in a dust storm.



He HAS to be hurt.


----------



## Xenophon

His delivery is flat, like he doesn't want to push off his healed foot.

This is going to kill my fantasy team this week, 2 1/3 innings, 17 ERs.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> His delivery is flat, like he doesn't want to push off his healed foot.
> 
> This is going to kill my fantasy team this week, 2 1/3 innings, 17 ERs.



Ouch!


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> His delivery is flat, like he doesn't want to push off his healed foot.
> 
> This is going to kill my fantasy team this week, 2 1/3 innings, 17 ERs.



Yowza!

If it makes you feel better my fantasy pitching staff is off to a terrible start as well.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs beat the M's 2-0 on a great start by Jackson.  7 2/3 IP, 5 H, 1 BB, 6 K.

Really good game to watch.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs take 2 from the M's, and Rick Porcello gets his first W in The Show.  7 IP, 5 H, 1 ER, 3 K, 0 BB.  Way to go kid!

Tigs now in a 3 way 7-5 tie at the top of the AL Central (with CWS and KC)


----------



## Xenophon

NY bounced back to split the cleveland series, an OK start but they need to get Arod in there.


----------



## strollingbones

Xenophon said:


> NY bounced back to split the cleveland series, an OK start but they need to get Arod in there.



by arod you mean that overpaid underprodutive madanna fucker?


----------



## Xenophon

strollingbones said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY bounced back to split the cleveland series, an OK start but they need to get Arod in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by arod you mean that overpaid underprodutive madanna fucker?
Click to expand...

That's him.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again, sabathia stunk it up but the bullpen was great and melky of all people hit 2 HR.


----------



## Article 15

Boston sweeps the Twins in a day/night double header and are now on a 7 game winning streak.

In non baseball related news, USMB poster Article 15 has tickets to Game 5 of the Celtics v. Bulls series.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Boston sweeps the Twins in a day/night double header and are now on a 7 game winning streak.



Indeed.  The Sox have started to roll.  

Wakefield has been a wint-o-green lifesaver.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers hold on for a wild 12-10 win at the Angels, despite another poor outing from SP Justin Verlander.

Series tied 1-1 with the decider tonight.


----------



## Xenophon

Boston takes game one on Youk's 11th inning bomb.

Tough one to lose, NY had a ton of chances yet failed in the clutch over and over.


----------



## Article 15

Yeah, great game.  We were terrible hitting into four double playing in the first 5 innings and squandering a bunch of chances. I'm glad the Skanks coughed this one up.  We kinda own Rivera.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Yeah, great game.  We were terrible hitting into four double playing in the first 5 innings and squandering a bunch of chances. I'm glad the Skanks coughed this one up.  We kinda own Rivera.



Rivera should have been named MVP of the 2004 LCS.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am an a's fan...i like jason giambi fan...much to the disdain of my husband..but here goes:

his rant: 

the yankess has more to prove than any other team in ALL of sports history due to their over paid players who have the all time historical payroll in the history of all sports.  (i am not providing links to back up this rant at all)

plus they tore down one of the most historical venues in all of sports history...the house that ruth built..they suck...(he is not scratching..doing that man thang) they will be beaten by teams with 10% of their payroll..due to their lack of HEART, they are simply too rich, so they have plenty of heart they just have nothing to pay for...too much money..its just bullshit...10  or 12 yrs w/o winning the series and ever year they spend more and more money, its just nuts.  

yankess will not make the playoffs...mans says "i can throw the ball as hard as johnnie daymon, you can put that in there too"

he has now stormed out in total disgust....due to me saying i liked giambi...he comments "why, he can't hit or run?"  

but there is our prediction...no playoffs for the yankees...and never underestimate the braves


----------



## strollingbones

omg he is back and ranting..about daymon...millions of dollars how cant play defense...he could play for the red sox cause their center field was short but they still got shed of him...cut his hair to ...man is now making that mocking voice "played with the yankees and cut his hair"...o this is funny...he is walking down the hall going they could have got robinson cano but no they got daymon...i am not sure of these spellings....lol..thanks guys now he is in a total fucking hating yankees rant i have seem them go on for days lol.....


----------



## strollingbones

" sebastain doesnt seem to have a fast ball this year" i cant keep up any longer....they have him 100 mill a year highest paid pitcher in the league...now they are saying he never has a good april anyway..maybe that is not it.?  not having a fast ball in april makes no sense...

o how funny...he would stop and be quiet and do something then come back and just start again...he is now out in bees..whew


----------



## strollingbones

i got perhaps 1/2 of his rant down....he will rant the rest of the day...i mean he gets pissed talking about the yankees...


----------



## tigerbob

strollingbones said:


> i got perhaps 1/2 of his rant down....he will rant the rest of the day...i mean he gets pissed talking about the yankees...



What's on your mind, bones?


----------



## del

strollingbones said:


> omg he is back and ranting..about daymon...millions of dollars how cant play defense...he could play for the red sox cause their center field was short but they still got shed of him...cut his hair to ...man is now making that mocking voice "played with the yankees and cut his hair"...o this is funny...he is walking down the hall going they could have got robinson cano but no they got daymon...i am not sure of these spellings....lol..thanks guys now he is in a total fucking hating yankees rant i have seem them go on for days lol.....


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Yeah, great game.  We were terrible hitting into four double playing in the first 5 innings and squandering a bunch of chances. I'm glad the Skanks coughed this one up.  We kinda own Rivera.


I wouldn't say kind of, I would say completly.

I saw it coming too, Giradi paniced by putting Mo in with two out in the 8th, Rivera has said for some time he loses speed on his fastball when he has to sit between innings.

As soon as Bay hit it, i knew it was gone too.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs totally dominated last night by the Royals and the increasingly impressive Zack Greinke.  Royals win 6-1, and I'm gonna start a thread about Greinke.  He is quite possibly gonna be he story of the year.


----------



## Xenophon

BTW, the original Yankee stadium has not been torn down, it's still there, as a museum to baseball.


----------



## strollingbones

tell ya what xen you can call tonight and tell him that...me i am glad i am hauling trash today and trying to help him from being overwhelmed with yankee hate


----------



## Xenophon

I'm used to people hating them, it's no big deal to me.

When I was a kid, they always lost, it wasn't till I was 15 that I saw them win a world series, I spent my childhood hearing about Tom seaver and the mets, while the Yankees just sucked.

Then they won 2 World series, and didn't win again for 18 years.

So when people bitch about NY buying this or that, i laugh, all that money spent and i have onlt seen 6 titles in nearly 50 years.

George should ask for his money back.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs hang on for a tight 3-2 win over the Royals.

2 of 3 from the M's.
1 of 3 from the Angels.
2 of 3 from the Royals.

5 and 4 is a successful road trip.  C'mon home home boys!


----------



## tigerbob

Whatever.  Fuck off.


----------



## Article 15

Hmm ... Surprisingly enough, Yukon doesn't have his own thread in the trash can to dump his crap in.

Gonna have to remedy that.


----------



## Yukon

Article 15 said:


> Hmm ... Surprisingly enough, Yukon doesn't have his own thread in the trash can to dump his crap in.
> 
> Gonna have to remedy that.




Did I say something fasle? Is baseball not riddled with drug addicts breaking records that were set by honourable men ?


----------



## Article 15

Yukon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Surprisingly enough, Yukon doesn't have his own thread in the trash can to dump his crap in.
> 
> Gonna have to remedy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something fasle? Is baseball not riddled with drug addicts breaking records that were set by honourable men ?
Click to expand...


You are distrupting my light hearted thread about the sport that I love ergo I'm moving your shite out of it.


----------



## tigerbob

Yukon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Surprisingly enough, Yukon doesn't have his own thread in the trash can to dump his crap in.
> 
> Gonna have to remedy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something fasle? Is baseball not riddled with drug addicts breaking records that were set by honourable men ?
Click to expand...


Nobody cares what you say Yukon.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... Surprisingly enough, Yukon doesn't have his own thread in the trash can to dump his crap in.
> 
> Gonna have to remedy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something fasle? Is baseball not riddled with drug addicts breaking records that were set by honourable men ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are distrupting my light hearted thread about the sport that I love ergo I'm moving your shite out of it.
Click to expand...


You get a post saying thanks, you get a "Thank you" and you get rep.  An unassisted triple play!


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yukon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something fasle? Is baseball not riddled with drug addicts breaking records that were set by honourable men ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are distrupting my light hearted thread about the sport that I love ergo I'm moving your shite out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get a post saying thanks, you get a "Thank you" and you get rep.  An unassisted triple play!
Click to expand...


w00t!!


----------



## Yukon

I love baseball too, at least I did when it was still "clean".


----------



## Article 15

Yukon said:


> I love baseball too, at least I did when it was still "clean".



Then I invite you to start a thread about steroids in baseball so you can talk about it with whoever chooses to engage you.


----------



## Article 15

Yo, Bob, what's your take on Armando Galarraga?


----------



## Article 15

Ellsbury steals home!


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Yo, Bob, what's your take on Armando Galarraga?



Well, we all love him in Detroit but let's face it the Tigers were tough to love last year and he was one of the few bright spots.

I believe he's got real potential but it worried me at the start of the season that he was going to come under a huge amount of pressure from expectation, both from fans, the local media and the fantasy pundits.

He was a complete surprise to us all last year.  We got him for next to nothing (as I recall he was traded for a Single or Double A player) and it was only Dontrelle Willis' injury that brought him up to the Tigers.  I happened to be at his first game against the Tribe last April.  Everyone was kind of looking at each other, thinking of our dismal start to the 2008 campaign, and saying to each other "Oh crap, who the hell is this guy, is this the best we've got?"  None of us were saying that by September.

He's not overpowering but has wicked movement, good location, and seems at present to have the mental strength needed to succeed.  The fact that the Tigers rotation seems at least early in the season to be stronger that many expected (Verlander's poor start notwithstanding) can only help him.  Amazingly to many Tiger fans the bullpen looks solid as well at present.  We're all holding our breath right now and wondering if this is a flash in the pan or whether all we needed was some self belief.

I'd like to see him throw more ground ball outs, and a lot of teams don't know him that well yet so better scouting may reveal weaknesses, but the year has started positively.  If he stays healthy (and the bullpen doesn't revert to the form of the last 3 years), I wouldn't be surprised to see him as a 15+ game winner this year.

If Verlander can get his shit together then our 1-2-3 with him, Galarraga and Jackson could make us contenders.  Mind you, Justin pitches against the Yanks and Sabathia tomorrow night so.....we'll see!


----------



## Article 15

Thanks, Bob!

I'm trying to decide if he's a sell high candidate or not.


----------



## Article 15




----------



## Luissa

can't believe how hot the mariners are right now, number one in the A.L. West. I hope they keep it up. I guess Griffey is good for them, people can say whatever about him but he seems to be good for morale.


----------



## tigerbob

Luissa said:


> can't believe how hot the mariners are right now, number one in the A.L. West. I hope they keep it up. I guess Griffey is good for them, people can say whatever about him but he seems to be good for morale.



I've always liked Griffey and yes the M's are better than expected.  This season is bringing plenty of surprises so far!


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


>



Congrats and, as the Yanks will have arrived here overnight, thanks for putting a severe dent in the confidence of their bullpen.


----------



## Yukon

New York isnt doing too well now that they have been exposed.


----------



## Xenophon

NY was beaten like a Republican in massachusetts.

On to detroit.


----------



## Yukon

Toronto Blue Jays will win the World Series this year. 

*OK Blue Jay's...let's play BALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tigerbob

Verlander gets his first win, outduelling Sabathia with 7+ IP, 0 ER, 0 BB, 9 K's.

Tigers 4 Yanks 2.  Tigs 3 games over .500 at the top of the AL Central  

Closer is still potentially an issue though.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY was beaten like a Republican in massachusetts.
> 
> On to detroit.



LMAO

I wish I saw this before I repped you earlier.

11 in a row now for the BoSox


----------



## Xenophon

NY is at 4 in a row now.


----------



## Article 15

Wrong direction tho

or the right depending on one's perspective


----------



## Xenophon

Standings in April don't matter, it's the standings in October that count.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Standings in April don't matter, it's the standings in October that count.



Absolutely right.  That's what the Tigers said when they started 0-7 last year, and by the time September was over...

Oh, wait, we finished in last place.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Standings in April don't matter, it's the standings in October that count.



Every game counts.


----------



## DamnYankee

Article 15 said:


> Wrong direction tho
> 
> or the right depending on one's perspective




Or one's side of the subway rail....


----------



## DamnYankee

Yukon said:


> I love baseball too, at least I did when it was still "clean".




You must mean before it was "dirtied" by a DH rule in one league. <g>


----------



## Xenophon

NY finally wins behind Phil Huges as they shut out the Tigers 11-0


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> NY finally wins behind Phil Huges as they shut out the Tigers 11-0



Ugh!  That was such a depressing 7th inning.  0-0 at the start of the inning, 10-0 at the end of it.  And all because Anderson misjudged a fly ball.   

At very least we should have had one out (F7), and with Josh's arm I'm fairly sure the guy tagging at 3rd would have been out at the plate.  As it was, 8 of the 10 runs are unearned.  But I can't blame Anderson for everything.  Our bullpen finally had its long anticipated implosion.

Hughes, BTW, was superb, as was Ed Jackson.  Shame to see two really good quality starts remembered more for that disaster in the 7th.

I'm at the game tonight.  It will be interesting to see what happens.  Porcello goes for the Tigers (he's looked OK so far, but this is his first start at Comerica and playing the Yanks is always a big deal), with Joba starting for NY (I'm surprised he's not back in the bullpen by now, and he's started to walk a lot of batters, possibly due to throwing more breaking balls than when he worked in relief).

My daughter got a ball from Andy P and Joba's autograph last time we saw the Yanks.  Think I'll go early for BP.


----------



## DamnYankee

Xenophon said:


> I'm used to people hating them, it's no big deal to me.
> 
> When I was a kid, they always lost, it wasn't till I was 15 that I saw them win a world series, I spent my childhood hearing about Tom seaver and the mets, while the Yankees just sucked.
> 
> Then they won 2 World series, and didn't win again for 18 years.
> 
> So when people bitch about NY buying this or that, i laugh, all that money spent and i have onlt seen 6 titles in nearly 50 years.
> 
> George should ask for his money back.




What George should do is keep his nose out of management. You know, if you're going to gamble your money, it's a bit tacky to whine about losing your money.


----------



## tigerbob

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to people hating them, it's no big deal to me.
> 
> When I was a kid, they always lost, it wasn't till I was 15 that I saw them win a world series, I spent my childhood hearing about Tom seaver and the mets, while the Yankees just sucked.
> 
> Then they won 2 World series, and didn't win again for 18 years.
> 
> So when people bitch about NY buying this or that, i laugh, all that money spent and i have onlt seen 6 titles in nearly 50 years.
> 
> George should ask for his money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What George should do is keep his nose out of management. You know, if you're going to gamble your money, it's a bit tacky to whine about losing your money.
Click to expand...


But if GS kept his nose out of management, we'd all have one less thing to mock about the  Yankees.


----------



## Xenophon

Georgie is old and senile and has not interfeared with team for over a decade.

Joba is a starter according to Cashman, they won't bullpen him, which is dumb, he is great at that, average as a starter.


----------



## Xenophon

NY holds on 8-6, excellent start for Joba, horrible bull pen again.

Pen whoas are becoming a real worry, Mo gave up a 3 run shot, not good.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY holds on 8-6, excellent start for Joba, horrible bull pen again.
> 
> Pen whoas are becoming a real worry, Mo gave up a 3 run shot, not good.



Send Joba to the pen.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> NY holds on 8-6, excellent start for Joba, horrible bull pen again.
> 
> Pen whoas are becoming a real worry, Mo gave up a 3 run shot, not good.



Ooooh, that was tough to watch.  Another one big inning seals the Tigers fate.

Joba looked in trouble early on but got out of it.  Then I looked at the scoreboard in the middle of the 6th or so and he'd thrown as many balls as he had strikes - 30 of each!  The 5th and 6th instead of making him throw strikes we were swinging at anything.  Tigers faced 10 pitches in the 5th and 6th inning combined!  We came back in the 9th but it was too little too late and in all honesty if we'd won after batting that poorly it would have been an injustice.

Hats off to the Yanks,  They took their chances, while the Tigers didn't.


----------



## Xenophon

Joba has been batling his control since they made him a starter.

He tends to become addicted to breaking balls and he misses a lot with them.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins it's third in a row, taking it to the Angels 7-4.


----------



## Xenophon

NY mounts a furious comback to win it's forth straight.

Down 9-4 in the 8th, NY scored 4 in that frame and 2 in the 9th to defeat the Angels.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> NY mounts a furious comback to win it's forth straight.
> 
> Down 9-4 in the 8th, NY scored 4 in that frame and 2 in the 9th to defeat the Angels.



While, in the Twighlight Zone, the Tigers lose their 3rd straight, 6-5 to the Tribe.

On the other hand, the Red Wings went 1-0 in their series against the Ducks tonight, scoring the winner in the last minute.  Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## Paulie

Welp, I'm pissed.  Today was my first game this season, against the Mets no less, and it's rained out.  Had these tickets for 2 and a half months just DYING to go, and who the hell knows when it'll be rescheduled.  Probably to a day game during the week when I can't make it


----------



## Xenophon

NY's win steak is finally over, CC pitches bad again.

If it isn't rained out, Hughes will try for his second win.


----------



## Article 15

Holy shit, Carl Crawford!  What are you going to steal next?  Heidi Watney from Tek?


----------



## Xenophon

NY was rained out, no baseball on a sunday, mega boring.


----------



## tigerbob

Sorry to hear that Xeno and Paulie.  By contrast, today was a perfect day (68 degrees, bright blue skies) at the ballpark in downtown Motown.

To start with, my son got to go on the field about 10 minutes before the first pitch and have his photo taken with his Little League team.  (That's him in the front row, 2nd from left).

To make it ever better, the Tigs are back on track and so is Verlander.  7 IP, 2 H, 1, ER, 11 K's and the bullpen holds the 3-1 lead.  Verlander's fanned 20 in his last 2 starts.

Life has been good today.


----------



## tigerbob

Oh, actually, the Wings lost in triple OT but I suppose you can't have everything.


----------



## tigerbob

What a difference a day makes.  Tigers blank the Twins 9-0 behind 7 strong innings of 4 hit ball from rookie Rick Porcello.    We're in the middle of a critical 13 game stretch against AL Central rivals.  2 game set at the ChiSox coming up before we travel to Cleveland for 3 at the weekend.

We're 14-12, one game out of first behind the surprising Royals.

Go Tigers!


----------



## del

tigerbob said:


> What a difference a day makes.  Tigers blank the Twins 9-0 behind 7 strong innings of 4 hit ball from rookie Rick Porcello.    We're in the middle of a critical 13 game stretch against AL Central rivals.  2 game set at the ChiSox coming up before we travel to Cleveland for 3 at the weekend.
> 
> We're 14-12, one game out of first behind the surprising Royals.
> 
> Go Tigers!



are the royals the rays of '09? 

red sox are up 6-3 in the 8th


----------



## Article 15

How many called 3rd strikes are we going to have in this game?


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> How many called 3rd strikes are we going to have in this game?



i think i lost count at 11. strike zone is apparently an elusive concept for the man behind the plate.


----------



## del

sox win. 7-3.


----------



## Paulie

Man, I'd love to see a Phils/Sox WS.

I didn't want you guys last year because I knew we could beat TB, but I wasn't sure about Boston.  This year though, I'd welcome it because I could handle a loss now that I got a WS.

The way things are looking, that might be a possibility too.  Our rotation is finally starting to come around, and our bats right now are just crazy.

How about friggin Raul Ibanez???  Dude's dusting off his shelf and making room for a certain incoming trophy


----------



## Luissa

I am going to say again, man I am glad Griffey is back in Seattle. Mariners still lead in the west but I feel it is too early for them to be doing this well. No one even thought they would be contenders this year. We will see!


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers bounced 6-0 by the White Sox last night.  Buehrle was perfect until the 7th.  Tigs now travel for Cleveland for 3, but if we can't beat the Sox we won't win the central.

BTW, Dontrelle Willis looks like he'll start for the Tigers on Wednesday.


----------



## Xenophon

Gayrod returns and hits a 3 run bomb on the first pitch he sees.


----------



## random3434

Cubs are only 2.5 games back toward their march to be World Series Champs 2009~


----------



## tigerbob

Picture this if you will...

Verlander for Detroit, Lee for Cleveland.  A pitching duel.  The only run of the game given up by Lee in the 8th because Clete Thomas hustles to leg out an infield single.

Verlander comes out to pitch the 9th.  He's thrown a gem.  0 R, 2 H, 1BB, 10 Ks.  About 110 pitches but he's still throwing 98mph.  He walks Valbuena to start the inning.  Shoppach comes to the plate, representing the winning run.  Shoppach lays down a sac bunt that Verlander fields and throws to 2nd to retire Valbuena.

Sizemore now comes to the plate.  He hammers a pitch over the wall in right center...where Curtis Granderson leaps and pulls it back!

Verlander K's Cabrera, Tigers win 1-0.

That was one hell of a game.  You gotta feel sorry for Lee.  22 wins last year, but 1-5 this year because the Tribe can't give him any run support.  But still, hats off to Justin.  First shutout since his no hitter in '97.  

Awesome game, and well worth staying up for Baseball Tonight.


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> Picture this if you will...
> 
> Verlander for Detroit, Lee for Cleveland.  A pitching duel.  The only run of the game given up by Lee in the 8th because Clete Thomas hustles to leg out an infield single.
> 
> Verlander comes out to pitch the 9th.  He's thrown a gem.  0 R, 2 H, 1BB, 10 Ks.  About 110 pitches but he's still throwing 98mph.  He walks Valbuena to start the inning.  Shoppach comes to the plate, representing the winning run.  Shoppach lays down a sac bunt that Verlander fields and throws to 2nd to retire Valbuena.
> 
> Sizemore now comes to the plate.  He hammers a pitch over the wall in right center...where Curtis Granderson leaps and pulls it back!
> 
> Verlander K's Cabrera, Tigers win 1-0.
> 
> That was one hell of a game.  You gotta feel sorry for Lee.  22 wins last year, but 1-5 this year because the Tribe can't give him any run support.  But still, hats off to Justin.  First shutout since his no hitter in '97.
> 
> Awesome game, and well worth staying up for Baseball Tonight.



Back to back Tigerbob posts, back to back Tiger shutouts.  Tigs win 4-0 in cleveland on 7 strong innings from Ed Jackson, hold for Zumaya and save for Rodney (7/7).


----------



## DamnYankee

Six straight wins gives the Mets a half game lead.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers win 5-3 at the Tribe, despite Rodney looking decidedly average for the second straight appearance.  Actually, average probably overrates today's near catastrophe.

Still, 3 out of 3 away to a divisional rival is a great result.  






Off day tomorrow then 3 at the Twins before the boys come for a 9 game home stand starting Friday.  

4 games over .500 now, one game out of first.  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Xenophon

NY beats the Orange birds 2 out 3, but the team is still under performing.


----------



## Xenophon

NY on the way to a sweep of the Twins after another late inning comeback.

Bullpen is still to inconsistant at this point, starters coming on however.


----------



## submarinepainter

Big Papi has been sat down, I think he will struggle without Manny in the line-up?


----------



## Xenophon

I think he's struggling without an injection in his butt.


----------



## submarinepainter

could be true, I don't know why they use that crap but I guess it makes them super strong, the side effects are not worth it in MHO


----------



## Xenophon

Well, the difference between average player and superstar is something like 10 million per yer, and ball players usually only last 5 years.

So taking the chance means a possible net gain of 50 million dollars.

Risk your health for the chance to be set up for life, a lot of people would take that deal.


----------



## Xenophon

5 in a row, and third straight walk off win for NY.

Twins sure are the cure for what ails the Yankees.


----------



## Article 15

submarinepainte said:


> Big Papi has been sat down, I think he will struggle without Manny in the line-up?



Bay and Youk don't quite provide Manny-esque protection but they are pretty damn close.

Besides, if you project his number's last season to a full one minus injury David's production was a-okay.

Ortiz' problem is age and prolly a lack of steroids.  Guy's like David don't decline slowly, they dive off a cliff.

He needs to be moved down in the order.  Youk and Bay should be the 3/4 hitters in either order now.  Papi should be hitting 5th or lower.  Let's see if the Tito finally gives in the obvious and moves him out of the 3 slot.


----------



## Xenophon

Managers can be thick some times.

After mattingly's back went, the dopey NY managers kept batting him third, no matter how bad he stunk it up.

Francona is probaly smarter then that, at least you guys better hope so.


----------



## tigerbob

Went to game 3 of the Tigers / A's series today.  Tigers sweep.

Gotta be tough being an A's fan right now.  They scored 5 runs in the first inning today, and 4 runs in the other 26 innings of the series.  By comparison, the Tigers racked up 34 runs over the 3 games.

It's been feast or famine with the Tigers lately.  We've swept the A's (34 runs to 9) and the Tribe (10-3), and got swept by the Twins (26-17).  

Willis gets his 2nd start Tuesday, and Bonderman's first rehab start Saturday at Single-A West Michigan looked good (7 IP, 6 H, 2 ER, 1 BB, 94 pitches).  If Carlos Guillen comes back from the DL healthy and Magglio's batting continues to strengthen (he's on bereavement leave until about Thursday) the Tigers are looking like they could be in with a shot this year.

Rangers and Rockies are in town next, then we visit the Royals.  Our biggest challenge will be to prove we can beat our key divisional rivals, against whom we are 9-8 this year but 5 of those wins were against the Tribe (who are struggling since they hired our old pitching coach!)  As it is right now we are on top of the AL Central, 1 game and 3 games up on KC and the Twinkies respectively.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> submarinepainte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Papi has been sat down, I think he will struggle without Manny in the line-up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay and Youk don't quite provide Manny-esque protection but they are pretty damn close.
> 
> Besides, if you project his number's last season to a full one minus injury David's production was a-okay.
> 
> Ortiz' problem is age and prolly a lack of steroids.  Guy's like David don't decline slowly, they dive off a cliff.
> 
> He needs to be moved down in the order.  Youk and Bay should be the 3/4 hitters in either order now.  Papi should be hitting 5th or lower.  Let's see if the Tito finally gives in the obvious and moves him out of the 3 slot.
Click to expand...


You really think Bay can, or even SHOULD, bat cleanup?


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> submarinepainte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Papi has been sat down, I think he will struggle without Manny in the line-up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay and Youk don't quite provide Manny-esque protection but they are pretty damn close.
> 
> Besides, if you project his number's last season to a full one minus injury David's production was a-okay.
> 
> Ortiz' problem is age and prolly a lack of steroids.  Guy's like David don't decline slowly, they dive off a cliff.
> 
> He needs to be moved down in the order.  Youk and Bay should be the 3/4 hitters in either order now.  Papi should be hitting 5th or lower.  Let's see if the Tito finally gives in the obvious and moves him out of the 3 slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think Bay can, or even SHOULD, bat cleanup?
Click to expand...


Jason Bay  #44  LF
2009 STATS
BA	HR	RBI	OBP	SLG
.295	11	40	.434	.629

i'd say he could bat clean up. i like youk in the three hole.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bay and Youk don't quite provide Manny-esque protection but they are pretty damn close.
> 
> Besides, if you project his number's last season to a full one minus injury David's production was a-okay.
> 
> Ortiz' problem is age and prolly a lack of steroids.  Guy's like David don't decline slowly, they dive off a cliff.
> 
> He needs to be moved down in the order.  Youk and Bay should be the 3/4 hitters in either order now.  Papi should be hitting 5th or lower.  Let's see if the Tito finally gives in the obvious and moves him out of the 3 slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think Bay can, or even SHOULD, bat cleanup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jason Bay  #44  LF
> 2009 STATS
> BA	HR	RBI	OBP	SLG
> .295	11	40	.434	.629
> 
> i'd say he could bat clean up. i like youk in the three hole.
Click to expand...


I just checked some older box scores, apparently he's been hitting cleanup all season or at least most of it?  I'm not as up on the technicals this year, I've barely been able to catch Phils games let alone anyone else.

If he's been producing like that in the 4 hole all season then you guys have a gem.  Better get a piss sample and see what the real deal is


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think Bay can, or even SHOULD, bat cleanup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Bay  #44  LF
> 2009 STATS
> BA	HR	RBI	OBP	SLG
> .295	11	40	.434	.629
> 
> i'd say he could bat clean up. i like youk in the three hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just checked some older box scores, apparently he's been hitting cleanup all season or at least most of it?  I'm not as up on the technicals this year, I've barely been able to catch Phils games let alone anyone else.
> 
> If he's been producing like that in the 4 hole all season then you guys have a gem.  *Better get a piss sample and see what the real deal is*
Click to expand...


sad that that's what we all think of  first now, isn't it?


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Bay  #44  LF
> 2009 STATS
> BA	HR	RBI	OBP	SLG
> .295	11	40	.434	.629
> 
> i'd say he could bat clean up. i like youk in the three hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked some older box scores, apparently he's been hitting cleanup all season or at least most of it?  I'm not as up on the technicals this year, I've barely been able to catch Phils games let alone anyone else.
> 
> If he's been producing like that in the 4 hole all season then you guys have a gem.  *Better get a piss sample and see what the real deal is*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad that that's what we all think of  first now, isn't it?
Click to expand...


Even the less bulky looking guys were/are juicing, so it's impossible to know for sure.  A-rod isn't exactly the incredible hulk.

Gotta suspect Longoria now too.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked some older box scores, apparently he's been hitting cleanup all season or at least most of it?  I'm not as up on the technicals this year, I've barely been able to catch Phils games let alone anyone else.
> 
> If he's been producing like that in the 4 hole all season then you guys have a gem.  *Better get a piss sample and see what the real deal is*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad that that's what we all think of  first now, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even the less bulky looking guys were/are juicing, so it's impossible to know for sure.  A-rod isn't exactly the incredible hulk.
> 
> Gotta suspect Longoria now too.
Click to expand...


and pujols et al. it just sucks. the great thing about baseball was that you didn't have to be a complete freak of nature (7 ft tall or 350 lbs) to play it and play it well.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sad that that's what we all think of  first now, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the less bulky looking guys were/are juicing, so it's impossible to know for sure.  A-rod isn't exactly the incredible hulk.
> 
> Gotta suspect Longoria now too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and pujols et al. it just sucks. the great thing about baseball was that you didn't have to be a complete freak of nature (7 ft tall or 350 lbs) to play it and play it well.
Click to expand...


I was always small framed, at 29 years old I weigh 175.  That's big enough to play in the majors.  I was tiny growing up.  I always batted lead off because I was fast and I could work a count.  I'd crouch low and work just as many walks as hits.

In baseball, there's a ROLE for the small guy.  What it all comes down to though, is chicks dig the long ball.


----------



## Xenophon

Johnnie Damon might be a roids candidate, he has 10 HRs!


----------



## Xenophon

6 in a row now, Tex and gayrod homer again.

Bullpen still shakey.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> submarinepainte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Papi has been sat down, I think he will struggle without Manny in the line-up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay and Youk don't quite provide Manny-esque protection but they are pretty damn close.
> 
> Besides, if you project his number's last season to a full one minus injury David's production was a-okay.
> 
> Ortiz' problem is age and prolly a lack of steroids.  Guy's like David don't decline slowly, they dive off a cliff.
> 
> He needs to be moved down in the order.  Youk and Bay should be the 3/4 hitters in either order now.  Papi should be hitting 5th or lower.  Let's see if the Tito finally gives in the obvious and moves him out of the 3 slot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think Bay can, or even SHOULD, bat cleanup?
Click to expand...


Absolutely.

Been sayin' it for a while now.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> 6 in a row now, Tex and gayrod homer again.
> 
> Bullpen still shakey.



Aye ... the skanks are catching fire.


----------



## elvis

Is Ortiz really going to be traded?


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Is Ortiz really going to be traded?



To who?


----------



## Article 15

Ortiz is pretty much unmovable at this point, E.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ortiz really going to be traded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
Click to expand...


Guy from the boston globe was saying the bosox have to get him hitting or he won't be worth anything as far as trade value.  Baseball is so business oriented, there is zero loyalty.  It's sad.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ortiz really going to be traded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy from the boston globe was saying the bosox have to get him hitting or he won't be worth anything as far as trade value.  Baseball is so business oriented, there is zero loyalty.  It's sad.
Click to expand...


Oriz has 10-5 status and is signed thru next season at like 11 mil.  His value is in the toilet already.


----------



## Xenophon

Unless he shows he has anything left, Ortiz is going nowhere.

The fact he doesn't play the field really deminishes what value he has left, if was decent at first you might be able to dump him.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Johnnie Damon might be a roids candidate, he has 10 HRs!



Dustin Pedroia, too.  I mean come oooooooooon, no WAY that little guy's an MVP without some juice!


----------



## Paulie

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Ortiz really going to be traded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guy from the boston globe was saying the bosox have to get him hitting or he won't be worth anything as far as trade value.  Baseball is so business oriented, there is zero loyalty.  It's sad.
Click to expand...


When you're paying guys millions of dollars, loyalty doesn't cut it.  Why pay a guy that kind of money if he's going to hover at or under the Mendoza line and produce 50% of what he's otherwise capable of?


----------



## Article 15

Man, I'm starting to feel bad about hating on Wakefield over the offseason ...


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Man, I'm starting to feel bad about hating on Wakefield over the offseason ...



well, i'm not going to give you a hard time, but only because i'm still laughing about this...

_ LOS ANGELES -- If Ryan Church thought he was in Jerry Manuel's doghouse before, just wait.

It's only going to get worse after what happened here last night.

In a 2-2 game, Church missed third base while scoring what would have been the go-ahead run in the 11th inning, providing the most monumental of many Met blunders that set up a crushing, 3-2 loss the Dodgers later that inning. _

METS' 11TH-INNING MISCUES GIVE WIN TO DODGERS - New York Post

amazin'


----------



## Article 15

I heard that on sports talk radio in the wee of the morning today.

The NY media must be completely eviscerating him today.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> I heard that on sports talk radio in the wee of the morning today.
> 
> The NY media must be completely eviscerating him today.



he's lucky they're out of town and the yankees are winning.
at least he can't hear it.


----------



## Article 15

Someone needs to make a FAIL pic of him missing third.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Someone needs to make a FAIL pic of him missing third.



i'm sure DavidS is all over it. 

ortiz looks done


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to make a FAIL pic of him missing third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure DavidS is all over it.
> 
> ortiz looks done
Click to expand...


Dude, it's sooooooooooooo painful to watch.

I just hope the boo birds don't come out at Fenway ... that would crush him.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to make a FAIL pic of him missing third.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure DavidS is all over it.
> 
> ortiz looks done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, it's sooooooooooooo painful to watch.
> 
> I just hope the boo birds don't come out at Fenway ... that would crush him.
Click to expand...


yeah, it would. and they will.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> I heard that on sports talk radio in the wee of the morning today.
> 
> The NY media must be completely eviscerating him today.


Actually, the talk is knocking mauel for having a vedetta vs chruch and not playing him enough.

They also mentioend that Manuel was a douche when Chruch came to the dugout, giving him 'the silent' treatment.


----------



## Xenophon

BTW, Yankees win their 7th in a row, gayrod has homered in 4 straight, and Tex hit another HR.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> BTW, Yankees win their 7th in a row, gayrod has homered in 4 straight, and Tex hit another HR.



didn't texeira hit one from each side yesterday?


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that on sports talk radio in the wee of the morning today.
> 
> The NY media must be completely eviscerating him today.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the talk is knocking mauel for having a vedetta vs chruch and not playing him enough.
> 
> They also mentioend that Manuel was a douche when Chruch came to the dugout, giving him 'the silent' treatment.
Click to expand...


Ha!  

That makes sense though ... there must be a pretty serious hate on for Manuel after the epic choke jobs of the last two seasons.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure DavidS is all over it.
> 
> ortiz looks done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's sooooooooooooo painful to watch.
> 
> I just hope the boo birds don't come out at Fenway ... that would crush him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, it would. and they will.
Click to expand...



He's an emotional guy, he very well might cry on the field if the do.


----------



## Article 15

At least Jacoby is hitting.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> At least Jacoby is hitting.



i like that kottaras was responsible for the winning run tonight.

i wonder if he gets a state police escort?


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Jacoby is hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like that kottaras was responsible for the winning run tonight.
> 
> i wonder if he gets a state police escort?
Click to expand...


lol ...

DOUGIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Jacoby is hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like that kottaras was responsible for the winning run tonight.
> 
> i wonder if he gets a state police escort?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> DOUGIE!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


that was wicked bizaah


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Yankees win their 7th in a row, gayrod has homered in 4 straight, and Tex hit another HR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't texeira hit one from each side yesterday?
Click to expand...

Yep.

He has 8 HR since gayrod came back, and has hit almost 400 in those 10 games.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that on sports talk radio in the wee of the morning today.
> 
> The NY media must be completely eviscerating him today.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the talk is knocking mauel for having a vedetta vs chruch and not playing him enough.
> 
> They also mentioend that Manuel was a douche when Chruch came to the dugout, giving him 'the silent' treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> That makes sense though ... there must be a pretty serious hate on for Manuel after the epic choke jobs of the last two seasons.
Click to expand...

Manuel also fucked up in the post game intervierws, he never called chruch by name, he referred to him as 'that guy' a few times.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the talk is knocking mauel for having a vedetta vs chruch and not playing him enough.
> 
> They also mentioend that Manuel was a douche when Chruch came to the dugout, giving him 'the silent' treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> That makes sense though ... there must be a pretty serious hate on for Manuel after the epic choke jobs of the last two seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel also fucked up in the post game intervierws, he never called chruch by name, he referred to him as 'that guy' a few times.
Click to expand...


ouch


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the talk is knocking mauel for having a vedetta vs chruch and not playing him enough.
> 
> They also mentioend that Manuel was a douche when Chruch came to the dugout, giving him 'the silent' treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> That makes sense though ... there must be a pretty serious hate on for Manuel after the epic choke jobs of the last two seasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manuel also fucked up in the post game intervierws, he never called chruch by name, he referred to him as 'that guy' a few times.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Yankees win their 7th in a row, gayrod has homered in 4 straight, and Tex hit another HR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't texeira hit one from each side yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> He has 8 HR since gayrod came back, and has hit almost 400 in those 10 games.
Click to expand...


That's quite a lot of protection he wasn't getting up until a-roid came back.

In other news, it looks like the Mets have some adversity that should hold them down while my 5 in a row Phils retake 1st!


----------



## Xenophon

Mets always manage to ruin themselves at some point.

The delgado loss will not be replaced easily, the word is the Mets want to replace him 'in house' but have no good 1B prospects.


----------



## Xenophon

8 straight for the Yankees now, closing in on Toronto, only 2 in the loss column behind.


----------



## Article 15

Papi goes deep!!!!

Pssst ... Xeno, there's a team between you and Toronto ...


----------



## Xenophon

For now.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Papi goes deep!!!!
> 
> Pssst ... Xeno, there's a team between you and Toronto ...



if papi keeps it up, he's on pace for 5.


----------



## Xenophon

His trade value went up, I hear the Sox can now get a bag of balls and 2 bats for him.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins it's 9th in a row, as Jaba is hurt in the first inning.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> NY wins it's 9th in a row, as Jaba is hurt in the first inning.



jaba's an ahole and a headhunter, IMO.

his last name is really martinez, right?


----------



## Xenophon

No idea.


----------



## Xenophon

Streak ends at 9 as NY goes down in flames 7-3.

Really crummy pitching from AJ could not be overcome, oh well.


----------



## Article 15

Julio Lugo lost another game for us tonight.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Julio Lugo lost another game for us tonight.



he's a poor man's edgar renteria


----------



## Xenophon

Another great comeback, gayrod hits a 2 run HR in the bottom of the ninth to tie, Cano singles and steals second, and Melky knocks him in.

All off Lidge no less.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Streak ends at 9 as NY goes down in flames 7-3.
> 
> Really crummy pitching from AJ could not be overcome, oh well.



Tigers streak ends at 7 as Rockies win 4-3.  Fortunately the Royals got blanked by the Cards so we're still 4 games out in front in the AL Central.  And we need to stay in front since it looks likely that this years AL Wild Card will come from the East.

I've got tix for today's game.  Time to start another streak....


----------



## Xenophon

NY stages another comeback, tying it in the 9th, but still falls in the 11th to Philly.

On to Texas.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> NY stages another comeback, tying it in the 9th, but still falls in the 11th to Philly.
> 
> On to Texas.



tough break, Xeno.


----------



## Article 15

I like first place.


----------



## Article 15

Srsly ... I don't want to see Julio Lugo in another game again.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> I like first place.





and there's no one between the yanks and jays anymore, either.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY stages another comeback, tying it in the 9th, but still falls in the 11th to Philly.
> 
> On to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tough break, Xeno.
Click to expand...

NY had it's chances, Tex came up with 2 on and nobody out in the 10th, and hit into a DP on a 3-2 pitch out of the zone.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY stages another comeback, tying it in the 9th, but still falls in the 11th to Philly.
> 
> On to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tough break, Xeno.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NY had it's chances, Tex came up with 2 on and nobody out in the 10th, and hit into a DP on a 3-2 pitch out of the zone.
> 
> *Tomorrow is another day.*
Click to expand...


ahh, baseball.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> I like first place.



Me too.

2 of 3 from the Yanks in their home ain't too shabby.  

I'm a little worried about Lidge though.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> I like first place.



As do I.  

We're playing KC over the next few days.  If we can take 2 of 3 from them and you BoSox folks can something similar with the Twinkies I'd be most grateful.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do I.
> 
> We're playing KC over the next few days.  If we can take 2 of 3 from them and you BoSox folks can something similar with the Twinkies I'd be most grateful.
Click to expand...


We'll do our best, Bob.  Hopefully we can tame Joe Mauer, that dude is on fire.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 2 of 3 from the Yanks in their home ain't too shabby.
> 
> I'm a little worried about Lidge though.
Click to expand...


And we thank you for it.

Srsly ... what's up with Lidge?


----------



## Article 15

Anybody paying attention to the Cardinals - Brewers game?


----------



## Article 15

Iwamura done for the year.


----------



## Xenophon

Gayrod goes 5-5 and Hughes pitches 8 scorelss as NY beats Texas 11-1.

Nice start to the road trip.


----------



## submarinepainter

Article 15 said:


> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.





Valerie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been long winter but the season starts tomorrow.
> 
> Please, join me in discussing our national pastime here throughout the season.
> 
> I'll get started.
> 
> *Boston Red Sox 2009 World Champions.  I like the way that sounds.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  Go Sox!
Click to expand...




elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go cubs.  first world championship in 101 years!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Sox are out and the Cubbies are still in it you got my full support, E!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll support boston if the cubs are out.  I hope the White Sox finish in last place.
Click to expand...



Red Sox woo hooo


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 2 of 3 from the Yanks in their home ain't too shabby.
> 
> I'm a little worried about Lidge though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we thank you for it.
> 
> Srsly ... what's up with Lidge?
Click to expand...


From what I've seen, nothing is really "up" with him.  He's making good pitches, but hitters are being way more patient and waiting for their pitch.

Everyone knows he doesn't throw the slider for a strike, so you wait until you see a ball in the zone and maybe this season hitters are just getting a little luckier and guessing right that it's the fastball.  

When I say I'm worried about him, I just mean I'm worried that maybe hitters have figured him out.  It's certainly not like he's hanging the slider, I haven't seen that YET.  A-rod's homer the other day was a slider low in the zone that he just got enough of.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 2 of 3 from the Yanks in their home ain't too shabby.
> 
> I'm a little worried about Lidge though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we thank you for it.
> 
> Srsly ... what's up with Lidge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, nothing is really "up" with him.  He's making good pitches, but hitters are being way more patient and waiting for their pitch.
> 
> Everyone knows he doesn't throw the slider for a strike, so you wait until you see a ball in the zone and maybe this season hitters are just getting a little luckier and guessing right that it's the fastball.
> 
> When I say I'm worried about him, I just mean I'm worried that maybe hitters have figured him out.  It's certainly not like he's hanging the slider, I haven't seen that YET.  A-rod's homer the other day was a slider low in the zone that he just got enough of.
Click to expand...


The same thing is sorta happening to Papelbon recently.  A lot of hitters seem to be jumping on his first pitch fastball which is almost always in the zone. He has also given up bombs in his last two appearances and already has more walks issued than all of last season.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we thank you for it.
> 
> Srsly ... what's up with Lidge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, nothing is really "up" with him.  He's making good pitches, but hitters are being way more patient and waiting for their pitch.
> 
> Everyone knows he doesn't throw the slider for a strike, so you wait until you see a ball in the zone and maybe this season hitters are just getting a little luckier and guessing right that it's the fastball.
> 
> When I say I'm worried about him, I just mean I'm worried that maybe hitters have figured him out.  It's certainly not like he's hanging the slider, I haven't seen that YET.  A-rod's homer the other day was a slider low in the zone that he just got enough of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same thing is sorta happening to Papelbon recently.  A lot of hitters seem to be jumping on his first pitch fastball which is almost always in the zone. He has also given up bombs in his last two appearances and already has more walks issued than all of last season.
Click to expand...


It happens from time to time.  You almost have to reinvent yourself, otherwise big league hitters are inevitably going to adjust.  That's why they're in the big leagues, afterall.

Maybe Lidge should learn a changeup, that would definitely be a huge asset.  Papelbon has one, right?


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen, nothing is really "up" with him.  He's making good pitches, but hitters are being way more patient and waiting for their pitch.
> 
> Everyone knows he doesn't throw the slider for a strike, so you wait until you see a ball in the zone and maybe this season hitters are just getting a little luckier and guessing right that it's the fastball.
> 
> When I say I'm worried about him, I just mean I'm worried that maybe hitters have figured him out.  It's certainly not like he's hanging the slider, I haven't seen that YET.  A-rod's homer the other day was a slider low in the zone that he just got enough of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing is sorta happening to Papelbon recently.  A lot of hitters seem to be jumping on his first pitch fastball which is almost always in the zone. He has also given up bombs in his last two appearances and already has more walks issued than all of last season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens from time to time.  You almost have to reinvent yourself, otherwise big league hitters are inevitably going to adjust.  That's why they're in the big leagues, afterall.
> 
> Maybe Lidge should learn a changeup, that would definitely be a huge asset.  Papelbon has one, right?
Click to expand...


True with the exception of Mariano Rivera who seems to have been doing it with one pitch all along.

Paps doesn't really feature a change up.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing is sorta happening to Papelbon recently.  A lot of hitters seem to be jumping on his first pitch fastball which is almost always in the zone. He has also given up bombs in his last two appearances and already has more walks issued than all of last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happens from time to time.  You almost have to reinvent yourself, otherwise big league hitters are inevitably going to adjust.  That's why they're in the big leagues, afterall.
> 
> Maybe Lidge should learn a changeup, that would definitely be a huge asset.  Papelbon has one, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True with the exception of Mariano Rivera who seems to have been doing it with one pitch all along.
> 
> Paps doesn't really feature a change up.
Click to expand...


That cutter is something damn special, though.  It's the latest breaking pitch I've ever seen, and I've never seen anyone else throw one that does anything close to what Mo's does.  You can't blame the ones who've been made to look stupid all these years.


----------



## del

pedro in his prime had the best changeup i've ever seen.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> pedro in his prime had the best changeup i've ever seen.



Pedro made the best hitters the world that steroids could produce look like fools at the plate because of that changeup.


----------



## Xenophon

Mo's cutter has been his bread and butter, but his real secret is he's always thrown strikes.

Even the cut fastball is usually in the zone, walks and being behind is why pitchers fail.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Mo's cutter has been his bread and butter, but his real secret is he's always thrown strikes.
> 
> Even the cut fastball is usually in the zone, walks and being behind is why pitchers fail.



pound the strike zone should be the first commandment of pitching.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo's cutter has been his bread and butter, but his real secret is he's always thrown strikes.
> 
> Even the cut fastball is usually in the zone, walks and being behind is why pitchers fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pound the strike zone should be the first commandment of pitching.
Click to expand...


Someone get Dice-K to Church!


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mo's cutter has been his bread and butter, but his real secret is he's always thrown strikes.
> 
> Even the cut fastball is usually in the zone, walks and being behind is why pitchers fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pound the strike zone should be the first commandment of pitching.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone get Dice-K to Church!
Click to expand...


no shit. he nibbles WAY too much.


----------



## Xenophon

He's not alone.

It's Joba's #1 fault, he gets ahead 0-2, and it's three breaking pitches off the zone, and 100 pitches by the fifth inning.

DAMN annoying.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> He's not alone.
> 
> It's Joba's #1 fault, he gets ahead 0-2, and it's three breaking pitches off the zone, and 100 pitches by the fifth inning.
> 
> DAMN annoying.



sometimes they think too much.

they don't get paid to think.


----------



## Paulie

99 times out of 100 a hitter expects a breaking ball when down 0-2.

Forget about the curve ball Ricky, give em the heater!


----------



## Xenophon

Hughes is starting to figure that out, he was getting the Rangers all day yesterday with 0-2 heat.


----------



## Article 15

Lester allows another big inning, kills my fantasty team.


----------



## Xenophon

Believe it or not, it's raining in Texas and the yankee game is delayed.


----------



## tigerbob

Bollocks.  

We cruised the first game against KC (Verlander is on fire at present), but last night ran into Zack Greinke again.  At least the one run we scored against him was earned this time, but he is hugely impressive.  Every time he got in trouble he somehow induced a DP.  

The rubber game is today.  Our 20 year old rookie Rick Porcello (5-3, 3.55 ERA) is going for his 4th straight win. In the previous 3 he's given up 1 run or less.  If he does it again, he'll be the first pitcher that young to do it since Fernando Valenzuela's rookie year in 1981.  Of course, Fernando did it seven times in a row!


----------



## sealybobo

tigerbob said:


> Bollocks.
> 
> We cruised the first game against KC (Verlander is on fire at present), but last night ran into Zack Greinke again.  At least the one run we scored against him was earned this time, but he is hugely impressive.  Every time he got in trouble he somehow induced a DP.
> 
> The rubber game is today.  Our 20 year old rookie Rick Porcello (5-3, 3.55 ERA) is going for his 4th straight win. In the previous 3 he's given up 1 run or less.  If he does it again, he'll be the first pitcher that young to do it since Fernando Valenzuela's rookie year in 1981.  Of course, Fernando did it seven times in a row!



I came here to ask people outside of Detroit if they realize how good our team is yet.  This team could go all the way.  Sad we didn't a couple years ago.  Seemed like we were destined to do it then too.  I think we didn't have enough good pitchers.  Is it me, or does it seem like we got a lot of good pitchers this year?  

This year:  

37     Brandon Lyon P Right    Right 29   6'1" 195 8/10/1979 8    Salt Lake City, UT 
44     Bobby Seay P Left    Left 30   6'2" 235 6/20/1978 8    Sarasota, FL 
56     Fernando Rodney P Right    Right 32   5'11" 218 3/18/1977 7    Samana, DR 
29     Nate Robertson P Right    Left 31   6'2" 225 9/3/1977 7    Wichita, KS 
38     Jeremy Bonderman P Right    Right 26   6'2" 220 10/28/1982 6    Kennewick, WA 
21     Dontrelle Willis P Left    Left 27   6'4" 225 1/12/1982 6    Oakland, CA 
36     Edwin Jackson P Right    Right 25   6'3" 210 9/9/1983 6    Neu-Ulm, West Germany 
35     Justin Verlander P Right    Right 26   6'5" 225 2/20/1983 4    Manakin-Sabot, VA 
54     Joel Zumaya P Right    Right 24   6'3" 210 11/9/1984 3    Chula Vista, CA 
31     Zach Miner P Right    Right 27   6'3" 200 3/12/1982 3    St. Louis, MO 
58     Armando Galarraga P Right    Right 27   6'4" 180 1/15/1982 2    Cumana, Venezuela 
48     Rick Porcello P Right    Right 20   6'5" 200 12/27/1988 0    Morristown, NJ 
45     Ryan Perry P Right    Right 22   6'4" 200 2/13/1987 0    Pomona, CA 

Compared to 1984: 

RosterSchedule 
# Pitchers Height Weight Throws Bats Date Of Birth 
17 Glenn Abbott 6-06 200 Right Right 1951-02-16 
40 Doug Bair 6-00 180 Right Right 1949-08-22 
44 Juan Berenguer 5-11 215 Right Right 1954-11-30 
21 Willie Hernandez 6-03 180 Left Left 1954-11-14 
29 Aurelio Lopez 6-00 220 Right Right 1948-09-21 
48 Roger Mason 6-06 220 Right Right 1958-09-18 
42 Sid Monge 6-02 195 Left Both 1951-04-11 
47 Jack Morris 6-03 200 Right Right 1955-05-16 
49 Randy O'Neal 6-02 195 Right Right 1960-08-30 
46 Dan Petry 6-04 200 Right Right 1958-11-13 
19 Dave Rozema 6-04 200 Right Right 1956-08-05 
17 Bill Scherrer 6-04 180 Left Left 1958-01-20 
39 Milt Wilcox 6-02 185 Right Right 1950-04-20 
28 Carl Willis 6-04 213 Right Left 1960-12-28 

We had a lot of good pitchers back then too.  I remember 8 of these guys.  I only know 7 of the guys names from this year, so far anyways.


----------



## tigerbob

What a difference a year makes.

*Detroit Tigers*..........RECORD.........ERA.........SHO..........WHIP..........WIN RANK #..........SV..........BSV..........SV%
2008 season.............74-88..........4.91............0.............1.51..................12.................34...........28..............55
2009 to date.............25-19..........3.88............6.............1.33...................5..................9............5..............64

*Cleveland Indians*.....RECORD........ERA.........SHO..........WHIP..........WIN RANK #...........SV..........BSV............SV%
2008 season.............81-81..........4.45............5............1.37.....................8................31............20..............61
2009 to date.............19-28..........5.49............1............1.56....................13...............10.............9...............53

I know Cleveland has had several changes to their pitching staff, but the biggest difference I see is that the Tigers got a new pitching coach (Rick Knapp) during the offseason and their old coach (Chuck Hernandez) went to.....CLEVELAND!


----------



## Xenophon

As predicted Joba was near 100 pitches in the 4th and never made it to the fifth as NY falls to Texas 7-3.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> As predicted Joba was near 100 pitches in the 4th and never made it to the fifth as NY falls to Texas 7-3.



He's got an advanced case of Kazmiridus.


----------



## Xenophon

The sports talkers in NY are apeshit to get him back in the pen and Wang back in teh rotation.

I always thought making him a starter was a mistake, but Hank Steiny ordered it and cashman is too much a pussy to change it.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> The sports talkers in NY are apeshit to get him back in the pen and Wang back in teh rotation.
> 
> I always thought making him a starter was a mistake, but Hank Steiny ordered it and cashman is too much a pussy to change it.



The sooner the Yankees come to the conclusion that he's their future closer the better (for them, I of course hope they continue to suck at handling pretty much every aspect of management).


----------



## Xenophon

Management is unlikely to change much.

Making this guy a starter was a mistake from the start, and now it looks like pride is preventing them from admitting it.

NY might have a 3 or 4 game lead on the socks had Joba been there in the 8th closing down teams instead of stinking it up as a starter.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> The sports talkers in NY are apeshit to get him back in the pen and Wang back in teh rotation.
> 
> I always thought making him a starter was a mistake, but Hank Steiny ordered it and cashman is too much a pussy to change it.



Your main problem is letting your front office make those kinds of decisions.

Why have a manager?  What the fuck DOES Girardi do, if not decide who's in the rotation and who's in the pen?

Does Hank write the line-up card too, and hand it to Giardi in the clubhouse before the game?


----------



## Xenophon

Obviously you have been in a baseball cave the last 4 decades.

That has ALWAYS the way NY has been run since the steinys bought the team.


----------



## Xenophon

NY takes 2 of 3 from texas with an 9-2 win.

Wang looked great out of the pen and appears to have his sinker back.

NY and Beantown now tied for first with identical records.


----------



## Article 15

Neck and neck ... just how I like it ... for now.

I can't wait until Ortiz gets "injured" so Theo can make a BIG move before the deadline with the massive stack of chips he has in front of hime to play with.  This team is geared to win now, he better not blow this opportunity.


----------



## Xenophon

Big Crappy looks pretty lame these days.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Neck and neck ... just how I like it ... for now.
> 
> I can't wait until Ortiz gets "injured" so Theo can make a BIG move before the deadline with the massive stack of chips he has in front of hime to play with.  This team is geared to win now, he better not blow this opportunity.



Firstly, way to go Wings!  

Tigers take 2 of 3 at *KC* and are now in *Baltimore* for 4 games before coming home to face the *Red Sox* Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.  I've got tix for the Thursday game.

AL Top 5 Win %

Texas     .587
Detroit    .578
Red Sox  .574
NYY        .574
Toronto   .540

Looking likely Wild Card will come from East.  But there's a long way to go....

What's with the Blue Jays???  Daaamn!


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Obviously you have been in a baseball cave the last 4 decades.
> 
> That has ALWAYS the way NY has been run since the steinys bought the team.



The majority of the post was sarcasm.  The Girardi reference was just for the sake of current events.  

Seriously though, why have a manager?  Why not just let the FO call the playsfrom the booth like a friggin football game?

I'd say it's a waste of money, but it's the Yankees.  That would be like saying water is wet.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have been in a baseball cave the last 4 decades.
> 
> That has ALWAYS the way NY has been run since the steinys bought the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the post was sarcasm.  The Girardi reference was just for the sake of current events.
> 
> Seriously though, why have a manager?  Why not just let the FO call the playsfrom the booth like a friggin football game?
> 
> I'd say it's a waste of money, but it's the Yankees.  That would be like saying water is wet.
Click to expand...

6 WS wins and 10 WS appreances in that time.

Anybody else close?


----------



## Xenophon

NY takes sole possesion of 1st for the first time since the final day of the 2006 season by beating cleveland 3-1.

Great bullpen work, 4 innings of 2 hit shutout ball.


----------



## Xenophon

NY continues to roll as it again defeats the Indians on their home turf.

The win, combined with another beantown loss increases teh Yank's leasd to 1 1/2 games.


----------



## Article 15

Aye.  The Sox are skidding a bit.


----------



## Xenophon

Big Crappy is getting worse, another ofer wiff of a day.

I see Smoltz may be ready next month.


----------



## Article 15

Yep.  If we can get 100 good innings from him I'll be satisfied.

I think Papi needs to get "injured" to make room so we can make a move for a big bat to solidify the lineup.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you have been in a baseball cave the last 4 decades.
> 
> That has ALWAYS the way NY has been run since the steinys bought the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the post was sarcasm.  The Girardi reference was just for the sake of current events.
> 
> Seriously though, why have a manager?  Why not just let the FO call the playsfrom the booth like a friggin football game?
> 
> I'd say it's a waste of money, but it's the Yankees.  That would be like saying water is wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6 WS wins and 10 WS appreances in that time.
> 
> Anybody else close?
Click to expand...


I get that, and that's all well and good, so why bother complaining when the FO decides the rotation and bullpen?

You win some, you lose some, right?

Since Joba's not working out well, we'll sell you Chan Ho Park on the cheap


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of the post was sarcasm.  The Girardi reference was just for the sake of current events.
> 
> Seriously though, why have a manager?  Why not just let the FO call the playsfrom the booth like a friggin football game?
> 
> I'd say it's a waste of money, but it's the Yankees.  That would be like saying water is wet.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 WS wins and 10 WS appreances in that time.
> 
> Anybody else close?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that, and that's all well and good, so why bother complaining when the FO decides the rotation and bullpen?
> 
> You win some, you lose some, right?
> 
> Since Joba's not working out well, we'll sell you Chan Ho Park on the cheap
Click to expand...


Y'all need to take Brad Penny off the Sox fans first.


----------



## Article 15

Joba found the cure for Kazmiridus tonight.


----------



## Article 15

Yo, Bob, the big series starts tonight!


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Yo, Bob, the big series starts tonight!



Yep.  Should be a good one.  Based on starting pitching so far, I think..... 

We have the advantage tonight (Dice has looked shaky so far, Porcello very impressive).

You have the advantage Wednesday (Gala has struggled recently, while Beckett has impressed).

The rubber game Thursday (for which I have tix ) depends on which pitcher shows up ('Late Movement Willis' or 'Hanging Over the Plate Willis' vs. 'Good Control Wakefield' or 'Walks and Hit Batters Wakefield').

Either way, it's just one series on a long road, but will be a gauge of how good we are or are not.  Our season will not be decided until September.  I've just noticed that we end the regular season playing 19 straight divisional games!


----------



## Xenophon

Joba ate a bug and pitched 8 last night, as NY took 3 of 4 against the tribe at the Jake (fuck the corporate name).

Time for Texas at home tonight as AJ goes for the pinstripes.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Joba ate a bug and pitched 8 last night, as NY took 3 of 4 against the tribe at the Jake (fuck the corporate name).
> 
> Time for Texas at home tonight as AJ goes for the pinstripes.



I still call it the Jake too.  And I still refer to Tiger Stadium more often than CoPa.


----------



## Xenophon

I loathe the corporate names, the Mets are a laughing stock, they play at 'citifield' named for federally bailedout Citibank.

At least the Yankees play at Yankee Stadium, and the Football giants play at Giants stadium, as it should be.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, Bob, the big series starts tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Should be a good one.  Based on starting pitching so far, I think.....
> 
> We have the advantage tonight (Dice has looked shaky so far, Porcello very impressive).
> 
> You have the advantage Wednesday (Gala has struggled recently, while Beckett has impressed).
> 
> The rubber game Thursday (for which I have tix ) depends on which pitcher shows up ('Late Movement Willis' or 'Hanging Over the Plate Willis' vs. 'Good Control Wakefield' or 'Walks and Hit Batters Wakefield').
> 
> Either way, it's just one series on a long road, but will be a gauge of how good we are or are not.  Our season will not be decided until September.  I've just noticed that we end the regular season playing 19 straight divisional games!
Click to expand...


I'm wicked psyched to see Porcello pitch!  We're missing out on Verlander ... whew.


----------



## del

jbay goes yard again.


----------



## del

i didn't realize ordonez has gone off the same cliff as ortiz.


----------



## del

wtf is with papelbon? 27 pitches and nobody's out?

i didn't know he was japanese.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> wtf is with papelbon? 27 pitches and nobody's out?
> 
> i didn't know he was japanese.



Loads the bases with nobody out then doesn't allow a run?

Sounds pretty friggin' Japanese to me.  

Thankfully he's in Detroit and we don't have to worry about him driving around town tonight.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is with papelbon? 27 pitches and nobody's out?
> 
> i didn't know he was japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loads the bases with nobody out then doesn't allow a run?
> 
> Sounds pretty friggin' Japanese to me.
> 
> Thankfully he's in Detroit and we don't have to worry about him driving around town tonight.
Click to expand...


no kidding. i thought joe castig was gonna have a stroke.


----------



## tigerbob

del said:


> i didn't realize ordonez has gone off the same cliff as ortiz.



Actually, Maggs just came to the end of a 16 game hitting streak at the weekend, but something's definitely not right with him at present.

I was at my son's little league game last night and then watching the Wings/Pengs game, but I saw Papelbon's 9th.  Doubt he'll be available to pitch tonight.  What was it, 35 pitches?

First game to you guys.


----------



## Xenophon

NY destroys the hapless Rangers 12-3 as NY continues to roll.


----------



## Article 15

J(une) D. Drew gets us off to a quick start with his 200th career home run.  

(I still fuggin' hate that guy)


----------



## elvis

fucking cubs and their Goddamned relief pitchers.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> fucking cubs and their Goddamned relief pitchers.



Only the Cubs can take a no-hitter and a 5 run lead into the 7th then find a way to lose the game.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking cubs and their Goddamned relief pitchers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the Cubs can take a no-hitter and a 5 run lead into the 7th then find a way to lose the game.
Click to expand...


the next time Gregg blows a save, they should make him blow piniella.


----------



## Article 15

Will someone PLEASE tell Dave O'Brien and Joe Castiglione to shut the fuck up?!

I want to kick the ever loving shit out of them right now!


----------



## Article 15

Those MOTHER FUCKERS!!!

BAH!

WHAT THE FUCK!?  

YOU DUMB FUCKS!

WHY THE FUCK COULDN'T THEY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP?!


----------



## Article 15

fuck


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Those MOTHER FUCKERS!!!
> 
> BAH!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?
> 
> YOU DUMB FUCKS!
> 
> WHY THE FUCK COULDN'T THEY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP?!


 
What are they jibberjabbering about now?


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those MOTHER FUCKERS!!!
> 
> BAH!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?
> 
> YOU DUMB FUCKS!
> 
> WHY THE FUCK COULDN'T THEY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they jibberjabbering about now?
Click to expand...


What was Josh Beckett's no-hitter.  Notice how I used the past tense.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those MOTHER FUCKERS!!!
> 
> BAH!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?
> 
> YOU DUMB FUCKS!
> 
> WHY THE FUCK COULDN'T THEY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they jibberjabbering about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was Josh Beckett's no-hitter. Notice how I used the past tense.
Click to expand...

 
No hitters are overrated.  They are a dime-a-dozen in college softball.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, Bob, the big series starts tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  Should be a good one.  Based on starting pitching so far, I think.....
> 
> We have the advantage tonight (Dice has looked shaky so far, Porcello very impressive).
> 
> You have the advantage Wednesday (Gala has struggled recently, while Beckett has impressed).
> 
> The rubber game Thursday (for which I have tix ) depends on which pitcher shows up ('Late Movement Willis' or 'Hanging Over the Plate Willis' vs. 'Good Control Wakefield' or 'Walks and Hit Batters Wakefield').
> 
> Either way, it's just one series on a long road, but will be *a gauge of how good we are or are not*.  Our season will not be decided until September.  I've just noticed that we end the regular season playing 19 straight divisional games!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wicked psyched to see Porcello pitch!  We're missing out on Verlander ... whew.
Click to expand...


Thus far the "gauge" is leaning towards 'not'.  Actually, "leaning" is probably underselling it.  Falling over might be better.

I'm heading down to the game early today.  Watch BP from 11.30 - 12.30 and see if I can shag a fly ball, then I'll wander over to the pen and watch Wakefield warm up.  Not often one gets the chance to see a knuckleballer up close.

Apart from a brief period of sound and fury late yesterday we've been pretty tame so far (though that said, Beckett was masterly yesterday ).


----------



## Xenophon

NY falls to Texas as Andy has a bad day, his back may be worse then suspected.

Wang tonight, Hughes out of teh rotation.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those MOTHER FUCKERS!!!
> 
> BAH!
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK!?
> 
> YOU DUMB FUCKS!
> 
> WHY THE FUCK COULDN'T THEY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are they jibberjabbering about now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was Josh Beckett's no-hitter.  Notice how I used the past tense.
Click to expand...


Yesterday's game was weird.


All runs scored in two half innings
Dontrelle pitches great for the first two then in the 3rd walks the first 2, strikes out the 3rd, then walks the next three (including 2 runs) before getting the hook.
Cabrera injures his hammy and leaves the game
Reliever Zach Miner leaves the game with leg cramp
Leyland gets ejected for arguing balls and strikes, presumably to make Willis feel better about pitching a crap game
The umps all have to leave the field to video review a potential home run (first time I've ever seen that live)
When he was yanked, Willis was still actually throwing a no hitter (unless you include hitting a batter)
At one point, Boston had scored 5 runs on 1 hit.

Irrespective of all these notables, it doesn't change the fact that we just got swept at home.  Bugger.

Hats off to Boston.


----------



## tigerbob

And the Red Wings lost.  Double bugger.

On the other hand, my 9 year old went 3 for 4 in Little League, scored 2 and knocked in 2, and caught his first fly ball in center field.  Pretty good catch too, over his head and moving to the left, holding runners at 2nd and 3rd and preserving a 3 run lead in the bottom of the last.  Won 8-5.  Well done Tom!  

So, not an _entirely_ crap day!


----------



## Xenophon

Wang stinks it up, but NY still rolls 8-6 over texas.

Rays are next up.


----------



## Paulie

It's feast or famine with Lidge this year, it's killing me.  We're getting stellar pitching from our rotation now and SHOULD be going strong with 10 in a row, but then there's Lidge.

Sunday Night Baseball tonight on ESPN, our rookie Bastardo vs. our ex-starter Randy Wolf.  Bastardo looked good in his debut the other night, hopefully he can keep it going.


----------



## Hurricane Ike

tigerbob said:


> And the Red Wings lost.  Double bugger.
> 
> On the other hand, my 9 year old went 3 for 4 in Little League, scored 2 and knocked in 2, and caught his first fly ball in center field.  Pretty good catch too, over his head and moving to the left, holding runners at 2nd and 3rd and preserving a 3 run lead in the bottom of the last.  Won 8-5.  Well done Tom!
> 
> So, not an _entirely_ crap day!



Great news about your 9 year old. The best thing I can say is not to boost his ego or he will be like you and me watching sports in our forties. Fred Lynn's dad liked to throw knock down pitches at his kid. If you do this, don't throw too hard. Take care.


----------



## Xenophon

NY has another comback as an 8th inning error prolongs the Yankee at bat and allows the tieing run to score.

This, combined with a Rangers win propels NY back into first.


----------



## tigerbob

Hurricane Ike said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the Red Wings lost.  Double bugger.
> 
> On the other hand, my 9 year old went 3 for 4 in Little League, scored 2 and knocked in 2, and caught his first fly ball in center field.  Pretty good catch too, over his head and moving to the left, holding runners at 2nd and 3rd and preserving a 3 run lead in the bottom of the last.  Won 8-5.  Well done Tom!
> 
> So, not an _entirely_ crap day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news about your 9 year old. The best thing I can say is not to boost his ego or he will be like you and me watching sports in our forties. Fred Lynn's dad liked to throw knock down pitches at his kid. If you do this, don't throw too hard. Take care.
Click to expand...


The only thing I ask of him it that when he's playing he pays attention.  A kid who doesn't keep his eye on the ball is gonna get beaned.  Other than that, so long as he's enjoying himself, it's all good.


----------



## tigerbob

Clete Thomas hits his first career slam in the 8th as the Tigers rebound from the depressing sweep by Boston to take 2 of 3 from the halos.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins behind Pettit and lots of long ball 5-3, takiing 2 of 3 off Tampa.

Yankees now have best record in AL.


----------



## Article 15

Game on.  I hope Beckett has some hairy cheese tonight.


----------



## Xenophon

And eats it in the clubhouse in the 4th after he is roughed up. 

(one can hope  )


----------



## Article 15

Wow.  

Ortiz just crushed a Burnett fastball right out of the yard to dead center.


----------



## Xenophon

I just knew that fatass would break his slump vs AJ.


----------



## Xenophon

5-0 Boston in the 3rd, looks like beantown is taking this one.

Burnett has NOTHING and was just pulled, boy did he suck.


----------



## del

burnett totally sucked, he couldn't find the plate.
why did they pull beckett? he was on cruise.
7-0 sox.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> burnett totally sucked, he couldn't find the plate.
> why did they pull beckett? he was on cruise.
> 7-0 sox.



My guess is they pulled him because of how raw it is outside.  No sense in sending him out in bad weather with 93 pitches and a 6 run lead.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> burnett totally sucked, he couldn't find the plate.
> why did they pull beckett? he was on cruise.
> 7-0 sox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is they pulled him because of how raw it is outside.  No sense in sending him out in bad weather with 93 pitches and a 6 run lead.
Click to expand...


makes sense. he was smoking tonight-great changeup


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> burnett totally sucked, he couldn't find the plate.
> why did they pull beckett? he was on cruise.
> 7-0 sox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is they pulled him because of how raw it is outside.  No sense in sending him out in bad weather with 93 pitches and a 6 run lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> makes sense. he was smoking tonight-great changeup
Click to expand...


Aye.

Did you see Lester Saturday night?  His first 5 innings were as dominant as I have ever seen a pitcher deal.  I mean 9ks on 58 pitches through 5 perfect innings?  That's just sick.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is they pulled him because of how raw it is outside.  No sense in sending him out in bad weather with 93 pitches and a 6 run lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes sense. he was smoking tonight-great changeup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aye.
> 
> Did you see Lester Saturday night?  His first 5 innings were as dominant as I have ever seen a pitcher deal.  I mean 9ks on 58 pitches through 5 perfect innings?  That's just sick.
Click to expand...


i listened to the game. he was working a lot faster than he had been and i think that helped. they're both rounding into form nicely.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> makes sense. he was smoking tonight-great changeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye.
> 
> Did you see Lester Saturday night?  His first 5 innings were as dominant as I have ever seen a pitcher deal.  I mean 9ks on 58 pitches through 5 perfect innings?  That's just sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i listened to the game. he was working a lot faster than he had been and i think that helped. they're both rounding into form nicely.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I listened to the game up until the 7th then watched the last 2 innings.  

If I'm a Yankee fan I'm turning green looking at our pitching staff ....


----------



## del

7-0 final. first SO of the yanks this year.

where's that arrogant bastard, xenophon?


----------



## Xenophon

Still in first even with the loss. 

Tomorrow is another day...-sigh-


----------



## Article 15

Bard has some hair on his fastball.


----------



## tigerbob

Anyone need a closer?

Fernando Rodney enters the game with a 3 run lead and promptly walks the sacks full.  Winning run tagged out at the plate before a clearly injured Cabrera leads off the 10th with a homer and rounds the bases slower than Gibby in '88.

Tigs beat ChiSox 7-6, but Rodney is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Article 15

Game on


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Game on



i've gotta go to my daughter's concert, but i'll hear the last part.

wake's been on a roll.


----------



## manifold

I can't believe Drew just legged out that triple!


----------



## manifold

And as I hit post, Youk puts one into the pen.


----------



## Luissa

I got a question for all you baseball fans, when is it too early to start training your son to be a left handed pitcher? lol
My son is favoring is left hand and often throws pretty well even at a target and is only a year and half old.


----------



## Xenophon

Wang didn't make it through the third, and Huges already gave up 2...

Time to trade for Oswalt.


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> I got a question for all you baseball fans, when is it too early to start training your son to be a left handed pitcher? lol
> My son is favoring is left hand and often throws pretty well even at a target and is only a year and half old.



I dunno but I was playing catch at 4, Luissa.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Wang didn't make it through the third, and Huges already gave up 2...
> 
> Time to trade for Oswalt.



For who?

Y'all have been emptying the cubbard lately.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> I can't believe Drew just legged out that triple!



That's back to back nights now that he's hit the ball hard off the wall to left.  

He needs to do more of that.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wang didn't make it through the third, and Huges already gave up 2...
> 
> Time to trade for Oswalt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For who?
> 
> Y'all have been emptying the cubbard lately.
Click to expand...

NY hasn't done that, have plenty of prospects.

Damon and Tex just went back to back jakcs, one run game now.


----------



## manifold

grrrrrr

6-5.  I can't gab with you shit heels now, gotta pay attention.

nighty night.


----------



## Xenophon

Adios Ramirez, pulled after getting clobbered.

Okajima coming in...


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> grrrrrr
> 
> 6-5.  I can't gab with you shit heels now, gotta pay attention.
> 
> nighty night.



That's why the best way to catch the game in on the radio.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wang didn't make it through the third, and Huges already gave up 2...
> 
> Time to trade for Oswalt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For who?
> 
> Y'all have been emptying the cubbard lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NY hasn't done that, have plenty of prospects.
> 
> Damon and Tex just went back to back jakcs, one run game now.
Click to expand...


Down goes Matsui!!!

Oswalt has the power to reject any trade.  I doubt pitchers are lining up to throw in the new Yankee stadium.


----------



## Xenophon

It's not an issue.

As NY just showed, they are a power team, it isn't the sadium causing the HRs, it's the players.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For who?
> 
> Y'all have been emptying the cubbard lately.
> 
> 
> 
> NY hasn't done that, have plenty of prospects.
> 
> Damon and Tex just went back to back jakcs, one run game now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Down goes Matsui!!!
> 
> Oswalt has the power to reject any trade.  I doubt pitchers are lining up to throw in the new Yankee stadium.
Click to expand...


don't underestimate the persuasiveness of the pinstripe mystique.


----------



## Article 15

REPORT: NEW SIZE OF YANKEE STADIUM CAUSING HOME RUNS - New York Post


----------



## Xenophon

Best play Swisher ever made in his life, that ball had extra bases written all over it.

BTW, Pettit is friends with Oswalt, another drawing card, plus NY will be in the post season with a shot at a WS, Roy won't get that staying in Houston.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> REPORT: NEW SIZE OF YANKEE STADIUM CAUSING HOME RUNS - New York Post


Post writers are drunk, the park has identical dimentions to the old stadium.


----------



## Article 15

On pace to be just short of the record set in Coors field in 1999.  That place is a pitcher's nightmare.


----------



## Xenophon

Things are tight now, Gardner at second with one out in the 8th.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Things are tight now, Gardner at second with one out in the 8th.



oki gets jeter swinging for the second out.


----------



## Article 15

Judas strikes out to end the Yankee threat.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Judas strikes out to end the Yankee threat.


[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4py47NJCPo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4py47NJCPo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

wall ball double for kataras-again.


----------



## Xenophon

No matter who wins, this was a great game tonight.


----------



## del

sure was. tying run on for the yanks on a walk.


----------



## Xenophon

Pena steals second, Cano strikes out.

Last shot is Posada.


----------



## Article 15

w00t!!


----------



## Xenophon

Tough loss.

On to tomorrow.


----------



## del

the best rivalry in sports


----------



## tigerbob

OMG, it's turned into a Yanks / Red Sox GDT.  

Just to bust things open a bit, Verlander was filthy again last night.  CG at Chicago, Tigs win 2-1.  I guess we've found our closer - our starter.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> OMG, it's turned into a Yanks / Red Sox GDT.
> 
> Just to bust things open a bit, Verlander was filthy again last night.  CG at Chicago, Tigs win 2-1.  I guess we've found our closer - our starter.



lol ...

Dude!  I after the first couple weeks of the season I was thinking, "man this sucks that Verlander is just a shell of himself."  

But holy crap has he been dealing ever since!


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, it's turned into a Yanks / Red Sox GDT.
> 
> Just to bust things open a bit, Verlander was filthy again last night.  CG at Chicago, Tigs win 2-1.  I guess we've found our closer - our starter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Dude!  I after the first couple weeks of the season I was thinking, "man this sucks that Verlander is just a shell of himself."
> 
> But holy crap has he been dealing ever since!
Click to expand...


He's really turned it around after a godawful start.  Nice little competition going on between him and Ed Jackson.

Interesting that Rod Allen (Tigers color analyst) has been saying his attitude is completely different now on game day.  Used to be chatty and friendly.  This year, on game day, don't even bother.  If you're in his way he'll walk over you and not even notice you were there.  

Whatever, it's working.  He's given up 8 runs on 43 hits in his last 65 innings, while striking out 81 and walking 16.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, it's turned into a Yanks / Red Sox GDT.
> 
> Just to bust things open a bit, Verlander was filthy again last night.  CG at Chicago, Tigs win 2-1.  I guess we've found our closer - our starter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ...
> 
> Dude!  I after the first couple weeks of the season I was thinking, "man this sucks that Verlander is just a shell of himself."
> 
> But holy crap has he been dealing ever since!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's really turned it around after a godawful start.  Nice little competition going on between him and Ed Jackson.
> 
> Interesting that Rod Allen (Tigers color analyst) has been saying his attitude is completely different now on game day.  Used to be chatty and friendly.  *This year, on game day, don't even bother.  If you're in his way he'll walk over you and not even notice you were there.  *
> 
> Whatever, it's working.  He's given up 8 runs on 43 hits in his last 65 innings, while striking out 81 and walking 16.
Click to expand...


THAT'S the kind of attitude I want in my starting pitcher.

And yeah, Jackson has really come around this season. I never doubted his stuff ... I guess he just needed a change of scenery.


----------



## manifold

Penny vs. Sabathia tonight.  Probably the Skankies best chance.


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> Penny vs. Sabathia tonight.  Probably the Skankies best chance.



Dude ...

My buddy sent me a text message yesterday afternoon while I was still sleeping, "I got standing room only ticket on the Green Monster for thursday's game with your name on it."

So of course when I wake I'm all psyched and what not.  So I reply, "sweet, I'm in"

Annnnnnnnnnnnd about a minute later he replies, "Sorry dude, somebody else took the ticket."

WTF?!

Next time I see him I'm kicking him in the shins.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny vs. Sabathia tonight.  Probably the Skankies best chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ...
> 
> My buddy sent me a text message yesterday afternoon while I was still sleeping, "I got standing room only ticket on the Green Monster for thursday's game with your name on it."
> 
> So of course when I wake I'm all psyched and what not.  So I reply, "sweet, I'm in"
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnd about a minute later he replies, "Sorry dude, somebody else took the ticket."
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> Next time I see him I'm kicking him in the shins.
Click to expand...


Sure he's not a closer pinstriper?


----------



## manifold

You snooze you lose... literally.


----------



## Article 15

lol ...

Yeah, I'm sure, Bob.  He's just an idiot.

The mother fucker knows that I work nights and sleep all day and would never turn down that ticket.

BAH!


----------



## Article 15

Game on


----------



## Article 15

It's about damn time we drilled a Yankee hitter!


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny vs. Sabathia tonight.  Probably the Skankies best chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ...
> 
> My buddy sent me a text message yesterday afternoon while I was still sleeping, "I got standing room only ticket on the Green Monster for thursday's game with your name on it."
> 
> So of course when I wake I'm all psyched and what not.  So I reply, "sweet, I'm in"
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnd about a minute later he replies, "Sorry dude, somebody else took the ticket."
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> Next time I see him I'm kicking him in the shins.
Click to expand...


aim higher


----------



## Article 15

Ortiz takes CC yard!


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs tie it up 3-3 in the top of the 9th, only for our bullpen (Zumaya) to blow if in the bottom of the frame.

Still, 3 out of 5 at our nemesis across Lake Michigan is a good result.

On to Pittsburgh for interleague.  I'm in the Keys for the next 2 weeks   so I won't be able to watch  

Go Tigers!


----------



## Article 15

dammit ....


----------



## Xenophon

Relax, you are going to win.


----------



## Article 15

I think you are right.


----------



## Xenophon

Giradi fucked it up, he should have pulled CC after Green got the hit, NEVER let a pitcher talk you into staying in a game.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Giradi fucked it up, he should have pulled CC after Green got the hit, NEVER let a pitcher talk you into staying in a game.



Grady Little agrees with you.


----------



## Xenophon

There is your sweep.

8 stright losses to Boston.

Unreal.


----------



## Article 15

Yup.

What a game and I should have been there!


----------



## Xenophon

Look at  the bright side, it rained like hell and you didn't get soaked.

Have to take our frustrations on the mets now.


----------



## Article 15

Xeno, if the Yanks get swept by the Mets does Girardi still have a job afterward?


----------



## Xenophon

Yes, that series is usually more important to Mets fans then to Yankee fans.

Giradi would only get canned if NY drops out of the playoff hunt.


----------



## Paulie

Man what a great series for us against the Mets.  Two late comebacks in extras, for two out of 3.

A15, you ready for us?  Lucky for you, I think you'll be missing Hamels.

So far, Blanton's dealing.


----------



## del

great catch by jason bay and it's on to the 11th, 2-2.


----------



## Xenophon

Giradi continues his weird managing, bring in Mo in the 8th with two out and a tie game.

Mo walks Beltran and wright doubles and NY is losing again.

Bad week....


----------



## Xenophon

And just that fast, lady luck smiles on the Yankees.

Two on, two out, K rod vs Arod, Arod pops up to second, game is over...

BUT Castillo drops the ball, forgets what the fuck is happening, soft tosses the ball to second, while Tex is busy scoring the winning run from first!

Man, did the Mets get hosed.


----------



## del

yankees-mets is like iran iraq war...

just sayin 

sox're up 5-2, phils coming to bat.


----------



## del

sox win, 5-2


----------



## Xenophon

Bah, that put a downer on the night.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Bah, that put a downer on the night.



i'm here for you, buddy


----------



## Paulie

Tough loss.  

How we called up Kyle Kendrick, a mediocre righty with no real breaking ball, to replace our lefty specialist Scott Eyre, is beyond me.


----------



## manifold

Paulie said:


> Tough loss.
> 
> How we called up Kyle Kendrick, a mediocre righty with no real breaking ball, to replace our lefty specialist Scott Eyre, is beyond me.



Don't fret it too much.  Be glad that the great state of Pennsylvania is home to the reigning SB, WS and Stanley Cup champs.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough loss.
> 
> How we called up Kyle Kendrick, a mediocre righty with no real breaking ball, to replace our lefty specialist Scott Eyre, is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret it too much.  Be glad that the great state of Pennsylvania is home to the reigning SB, WS and Stanley Cup champs.
Click to expand...


Down here in south Jersey, we don't care much for Pittsburgh's accomplishments.

Even Gov. Rendell only _pretends_ to care, but his heart is in Philly.


----------



## Article 15

The Skanks tattooed Santana today.

Close one now in Philly.


----------



## Article 15

Aww shit ...


----------



## Article 15

lol Beckett leads off the next inning with a home run


----------



## Xenophon

NY gained a game today, Johann had nothing.

15-0 is the biggest blowout all year, and featured a near fight between Krod and Brian Bruney.


----------



## tigerbob

Bah!

I spend 2 days driving down to the Keys and the Tigers lose 2 games.  The moral of this story - never leave home again.


----------



## Paulie

Well at least we didn't get swept, and came back against Beckett.

All wins count the same at the end of the season, but some wins just mean more than others.  Yesterday's win was a big one.


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees pick on weak Nats for an easy win, Jeets was hurt however.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Yankees pick on weak Nats for an easy win, Jeets was hurt however.



It's always great when the Nats come around in the schedule


----------



## Article 15

John Lannan (who?) pitches a gem and shuts down the Yanks for the Nats


----------



## Xenophon

Probaly rained out tonight, the forcast is rain all day.


----------



## manifold

Interleague play is proving once again that the AAA NL sucks.


----------



## Xenophon




----------



## manifold

I was expecting that one from Paulie.  

Doesn't change anything though.

2006:  AL-154  AAA-98
2007:  AL-137  AAA-115
2008:  AL-149  AAA-103

Now go look up how 2009 is shaping up.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> John Lannan (who?) pitches a gem and shuts down the Yanks for the Nats



I think he was a reliever before this season.  He was moved into the rotation to replace Tim Redding if I'm not mistaken.

EDIT:  I was wrong.  He started last season as well.  But you're right though.  WHO?


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> I was expecting that one from Paulie.
> 
> Doesn't change anything though.
> 
> 2006:  AL-154  AAA-98
> 2007:  AL-137  AAA-115
> 2008:  AL-149  AAA-103
> 
> Now go look up how 2009 is shaping up.



Mani come on.  You don't bat your pitcher, which is of course going to inflate offensive production and lead to more runs.  Not only that, but you don't have to lose a starter in the 6th because you're down by 2 and you need a bat to come in and knock some guys in when the pitcher's spot is up.

In baseball you're supposed to play both sides.  If you pitch, you still have to bat.  In the majors you don't have time as a pitcher to work on hitting, but oh well.  You still have to bat.  It's part of the game.  Yourt pitcher gets to sit on his ass in the dugout, and so does your DH.  If that's not babying professional athletes, I don't know what is.  You ought to be ashamed, frankly.

What's your counter argument to this?


----------



## Article 15

The Skanks made their fans sit through a 5 hour rain delay today only to get shut out by the Nats.

I'd be pretty effin' livid with the team if I had a ticket to that game.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting that one from Paulie.
> 
> Doesn't change anything though.
> 
> 2006:  AL-154  AAA-98
> 2007:  AL-137  AAA-115
> 2008:  AL-149  AAA-103
> 
> Now go look up how 2009 is shaping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani come on.  You don't bat your pitcher, which is of course going to inflate offensive production and lead to more runs.  Not only that, but you don't have to lose a starter in the 6th because you're down by 2 and you need a bat to come in and knock some guys in when the pitcher's spot is up.
> 
> In baseball you're supposed to play both sides.  If you pitch, you still have to bat.  In the majors you don't have time as a pitcher to work on hitting, but oh well.  You still have to bat.  It's part of the game.  Yourt pitcher gets to sit on his ass in the dugout, and so does your DH.  If that's not babying professional athletes, I don't know what is.  You ought to be ashamed, frankly.
> 
> What's your counter argument to this?
Click to expand...


I'd say that when the leagues go at it heads up it's on an even playing field making the DH argument null and void.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting that one from Paulie.
> 
> Doesn't change anything though.
> 
> 2006:  AL-154  AAA-98
> 2007:  AL-137  AAA-115
> 2008:  AL-149  AAA-103
> 
> Now go look up how 2009 is shaping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani come on.  You don't bat your pitcher, which is of course going to inflate offensive production and lead to more runs.  Not only that, but you don't have to lose a starter in the 6th because you're down by 2 and you need a bat to come in and knock some guys in when the pitcher's spot is up.
> 
> In baseball you're supposed to play both sides.  If you pitch, you still have to bat.  In the majors you don't have time as a pitcher to work on hitting, but oh well.  You still have to bat.  It's part of the game.  Yourt pitcher gets to sit on his ass in the dugout, and so does your DH.  If that's not babying professional athletes, I don't know what is.  You ought to be ashamed, frankly.
> 
> What's your counter argument to this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say that when the leagues go at it heads up it's on an even playing field making the DH argument null and void.
Click to expand...


I'm a little lazy to look it up right now, I'm about to hit the sack, but I'd be interested to see just the head to head stats when the NL is the home team.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mani come on.  You don't bat your pitcher, which is of course going to inflate offensive production and lead to more runs.  Not only that, but you don't have to lose a starter in the 6th because you're down by 2 and you need a bat to come in and knock some guys in when the pitcher's spot is up.
> 
> In baseball you're supposed to play both sides.  If you pitch, you still have to bat.  In the majors you don't have time as a pitcher to work on hitting, but oh well.  You still have to bat.  It's part of the game.  Yourt pitcher gets to sit on his ass in the dugout, and so does your DH.  If that's not babying professional athletes, I don't know what is.  You ought to be ashamed, frankly.
> 
> What's your counter argument to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that when the leagues go at it heads up it's on an even playing field making the DH argument null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a little lazy to look it up right now, I'm about to hit the sack, but I'd be interested to see just the head to head stats when the NL is the home team.
Click to expand...


I'll see what I can come up with while you are sleeping.  Slow night at work.


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> Anyone need a closer?
> 
> Fernando Rodney enters the game with a 3 run lead and promptly walks the sacks full.  Winning run tagged out at the plate before a clearly injured Cabrera leads off the 10th with a homer and rounds the bases slower than Gibby in '88.
> 
> Tigs beat ChiSox 7-6, but Rodney is a disaster waiting to happen.



The sonofabitch did it again!!!!  6-3 lead in the bottom of the 9th with the Tigs trying to stop a 4 game skid in St Louis, and Rodney walks the bases full AGAIN!  OK, a DP got him out of it, but you can't have a closer that does that!

Either trade him, release him or send him to a glue factory.  I don't care just GET HIM OUTTA HERE!


----------



## Article 15

Dude ... that sucks monkey balls ...


----------



## Article 15

Alright, Paulie, I did some research.

From 2006-2008 spanning some 756 interleague games here's what I've got.

As the home team the AL was 236-142.

As the home team the NL was 175-203.


----------



## BaltimoreBob

The Phillies suck at Home 
but since the rest of the division like to lose
my Phillies are still on Top.

I go to the game this Sunday - Father's Day
at CBP in Philly.
I'm taking 6 others in my family.
But all I could get were Standing Room tickets.
And that was the 1st day they went on sale 
at Box Office in February.

Phillies could hit the 4 Million attendance mark this season.
They sell out most games.
Pirates might make a little over 1 Million.
Shows the difference between winning and losing.

Baltimore Bob


----------



## manifold

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting that one from Paulie.
> 
> Doesn't change anything though.
> 
> 2006:  AL-154  AAA-98
> 2007:  AL-137  AAA-115
> 2008:  AL-149  AAA-103
> 
> Now go look up how 2009 is shaping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani come on.  You don't bat your pitcher, which is of course going to inflate offensive production and lead to more runs.  Not only that, but you don't have to lose a starter in the 6th because you're down by 2 and you need a bat to come in and knock some guys in when the pitcher's spot is up.
> 
> In baseball you're supposed to play both sides.  If you pitch, you still have to bat.  In the majors you don't have time as a pitcher to work on hitting, but oh well.  You still have to bat.  It's part of the game.  Yourt pitcher gets to sit on his ass in the dugout, and so does your DH.  If that's not babying professional athletes, I don't know what is.  You ought to be ashamed, frankly.
> 
> What's your counter argument to this?
Click to expand...



My counter is apparently you didn't understand what you quoted.  I posted the AL vs. NL records.  And when they play each other, they play by the same rules.  You make it sound like the AL gets to use a DH in interleague play but the NL doesn't.  So taking that into account, you actually didn't make any valid point whatsoever.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> The Skanks made their fans sit through a 5 hour rain delay today only to get shut out by the Nats.
> 
> I'd be pretty effin' livid with the team if I had a ticket to that game.


Wasn't the Yankees. MLB ordered it because neither team has an off day at the same time the rest of the year.

Yankees invited all remaining fans to the ground level seats when the game started.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting that one from Paulie.
> 
> Doesn't change anything though.
> 
> 2006:  AL-154  AAA-98
> 2007:  AL-137  AAA-115
> 2008:  AL-149  AAA-103
> 
> Now go look up how 2009 is shaping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mani come on.  You don't bat your pitcher, which is of course going to inflate offensive production and lead to more runs.  Not only that, but you don't have to lose a starter in the 6th because you're down by 2 and you need a bat to come in and knock some guys in when the pitcher's spot is up.
> 
> In baseball you're supposed to play both sides.  If you pitch, you still have to bat.  In the majors you don't have time as a pitcher to work on hitting, but oh well.  You still have to bat.  It's part of the game.  Yourt pitcher gets to sit on his ass in the dugout, and so does your DH.  If that's not babying professional athletes, I don't know what is.  You ought to be ashamed, frankly.
> 
> What's your counter argument to this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My counter is apparently you didn't understand what you quoted.  I posted the AL vs. NL records.  And when they play each other, they play by the same rules.  You make it sound like the AL gets to use a DH in interleague play but the NL doesn't.  So taking that into account, you actually didn't make any valid point whatsoever.
Click to expand...


No, YOU obviously missed the point Mani.  According to A-15's numbers he dug up, the NL is 30 games better against the AL when they're the home team.

So the AL does worse when having to bat their pampered ass pitchers and lose their DH.  You're only as potent as you are when you get to play by YOUR rules.

_Which_ league won the WS last year??  I'm having a memory lapse for some reason...


----------



## Xenophon

NY defeats the Marlins 5-1 and gains a game on the sox.

Arod benched.


----------



## tigerbob

That's a bit more like it.  First place Tigers sweep first place Brewskis.   And after having failed to score more than 3 runs in the previous 7 games, our bats have woken up a bit and we've knocked in 28 over the last 4.  

Back up to a 4 game lead in the AL Central.  3 more at home next against the Cubbies before a 9 game road trip against the Astros, A's and Twinkies, then 6 at home against the Royals and Tribe take us to the All Star break..


----------



## Paulie

Sucks to be a phils fan right now.


----------



## Xenophon

NY isn't doing much better, 4 back now.


----------



## tigerbob

4 game skid is well behind us, and the Tigs have now reeled off 6 straight wins (despite Fernando Rodney's best efforts).  5 games in front in the AL Central.  Woot!


----------



## elvis

tigerbob said:


> 4 game skid is well behind us, and the Tigs have now reeled off 6 straight wins (despite Fernando Rodney's best efforts).  5 games in front in the AL Central.  Woot!



Nothing like the Flubs to get a team back on track.


----------



## Xenophon

Joba actually wins, but the real shocker is arod got a clutch 2 out hit.


----------



## Teo Smith

Baseball is sometimes extended to encompass all competitive activities in which offense and defense are played, regardless of the level of physical activity. Both games of skill and motor sport exhibit many of the characteristics of physical sports, such as skill, sportsmanship, and at the highest levels, even professional sponsorship associated with physical sports.


----------



## tigerbob

Teo Smith said:


> Baseball is sometimes extended to encompass all competitive activities in which offense and defense are played, regardless of the level of physical activity. Both games of skill and motor sport exhibit many of the characteristics of physical sports, such as skill, sportsmanship, and at the highest levels, even professional sponsorship associated with physical sports.



Party on, Wayne!


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers roll continues.  6-5 today over the Cubs.  7 consecutive wins.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins in a battle of rotten starters 11-7.

Arod starting to hit, HR and 4 RBI tonight.


----------



## Xenophon

Mets look like a minor league team with all those injuries.

Yankees win easily as Arod homers again.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Mets look like a minor league team with all those injuries.



We don't look much better with our injuries, either.

I'm amazed we're still in first, although I think after last night's loss we dropped to 2nd.  I haven't seen the standings in a few days.


----------



## Xenophon

Not to the Mets you didn't, they were a 1/2 game out friday and lost 2 in a row to the Yankees.

AJ gave up only one hit in 7 innings, the Mets looked even worse then friday night.


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees sweep lame assed Mets, who even managed to walk Mo with the bases loaded and 2 out.

Still three back of the Sox.


----------



## manifold

Papelbon ties Bob Stanley's club record with his 132nd save.

Yeah, that's right.  Bob Stanley.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> Papelbon ties Bob Stanley's club record with his 132nd save.
> 
> Yeah, that's right.  Bob Stanley.



don't be dissin the steamer. 
it's not his fault that the drunk didn't put stapleton in at first.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers beat the A's in Oakland, but....


DAMN!  



> BALTIMORE -- It wasn't just the biggest comeback of the week, the month or the year. The Orioles netted their largest comeback win in franchise history Tuesday night, when they overcame a nine-run deficit with a pair of late five-run rallies en route to earning an 11-10 victory over the division rival Red Sox.
> 
> O's stage historic comeback vs. Red Sox | MLB.com: News


----------



## Article 15

Yeah, Bob, that was pretty damn amazing what the O's did to the Sox tonight.

I wouldn't expect bullpen collapses to become a commonplace here in Boston though ...


----------



## Xenophon

NY beats seattle as gayrod homers again.

back to 2 1/2 after the epic sox fold.


----------



## Paulie

Things definitely aren't kosher in Philly.  We're figuring out every way to lose a game these days.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> NY beats seattle as gayrod homers again.
> 
> back to 2 1/2 after the epic sox fold.



no, an epic fold is dropping 4 straight in the ALCS, including game 7 at home.

just sayin


 they came back from a 4 run deficit in the 9th today and won in the 11th.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY beats seattle as gayrod homers again.
> 
> back to 2 1/2 after the epic sox fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, an epic fold is dropping 4 straight in the ALCS, including game 7 at home.
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> they came back from a 4 run deficit in the 9th today and won in the 11th.
Click to expand...


Actually an epic fold is being up 14 1/2 games and not winning a pennent due to a guy with 4 HR hitting one off your ace.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY beats seattle as gayrod homers again.
> 
> back to 2 1/2 after the epic sox fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, an epic fold is dropping 4 straight in the ALCS, including game 7 at home.
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> they came back from a 4 run deficit in the 9th today and won in the 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually an epic fold is being up 14 1/2 games and not winning a pennent due to a guy with 4 HR hitting one off your ace.
Click to expand...


touche


----------



## Xenophon

Gayrod contines to be hot with a HR in 4 straight as NY beats the Jays 3-2 behind AJ.


----------



## Xenophon

NY gets 5 off of Haladay and wins in extra innings, only one behind Boston now.

Bad news is, Wang, who looked great, came up with a new injury, the right shoulder.


----------



## Xenophon

Joba stinks it up again, but NY wins on the long ball and great bullpen work to remain one game behind the Sox.

Tex wins the vote for 1B all star starter, and jeets is highest vote getter joining Mo for their 10th All star game.


----------



## Paulie

Lol, I guess the phils are taking a look at possibly signing Pedro.  

Not exactly sure how I feel about that, but I suppose I'd take him over these rookies we've been replacing Myers with in the rotation.


----------



## Xenophon

Well, if the Phils want their DL filled, pedro is your man.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY beats seattle as gayrod homers again.
> 
> back to 2 1/2 after the epic sox fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, an epic fold is dropping 4 straight in the ALCS, including game 7 at home.
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> they came back from a 4 run deficit in the 9th today and won in the 11th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually an epic fold is being up 14 1/2 games and not winning a pennent due to a guy with 4 HR hitting one off your ace.
Click to expand...


Bobby Thompson?


----------



## del

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, an epic fold is dropping 4 straight in the ALCS, including game 7 at home.
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> they came back from a 4 run deficit in the 9th today and won in the 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually an epic fold is being up 14 1/2 games and not winning a pennent due to a guy with 4 HR hitting one off your ace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bobby Thompson?
Click to expand...


no, bucky fucking dent in '78.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually an epic fold is being up 14 1/2 games and not winning a pennent due to a guy with 4 HR hitting one off your ace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Thompson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, bucky fucking dent in '78.
Click to expand...


oh, sorry Denis, i mean Del.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Thompson?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, bucky fucking dent in '78.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, sorry Denis, i mean Del.
Click to expand...


First one:  

Second one: 

I always enjoy watching Denis Leary's standup shows and Rescue Me.


----------



## Article 15

Toronto taking offers on Halladay ...


----------



## elvis

How far ahead were the Dodgers in 1951?  that set up a REAL playoff series.  I am such a purist when it comes to baseball.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Toronto taking offers on Halladay ...



It'd probably never happen but the Yankees would want him to replace Wang.

In-league trades happen VERY VERY rarely though.

Wouldn't mind seeing him on the Sox personally.


----------



## del

elvis3577 said:


> How far ahead were the Dodgers in 1951?  that set up a REAL playoff series.  I am such a purist when it comes to baseball.



13 games up in august.

the sox have never won a one game playoff (0-2)


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto taking offers on Halladay ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd probably never happen but the Yankees would want him to replace Wang.
> 
> In-league trades happen VERY VERY rarely though.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing him on the Sox personally.
Click to expand...


I would like seeing him in a Sox uniform as well ... the dude has proven he can be dominant in the AL East.

However, I fear the asking price for him is going to be more than any GM will be willing to pay.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I would like seeing him in a Sox uniform as well ... the dude has proven he can be dominant in the AL East.
> 
> However, I fear the asking price for him is going to be more than any GM will be willing to pay.



Well, Roy has a clause that he picks the team he wants to go to. So basically he can just ride it out until next season and make a killing in the free agent market. The Blue Jays know he won't resign with them, so they have to get rid of him while they can still get something for him.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far ahead were the Dodgers in 1951?  that set up a REAL playoff series.  I am such a purist when it comes to baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 games up in august.
> 
> the sox have never won a one game playoff (0-2)
Click to expand...


the yankee/red sox series was a ONE game playoff?  dodgers/giants was a 3-gamer wasn't it?  (best of 3)


----------



## del

elvis3577 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far ahead were the Dodgers in 1951?  that set up a REAL playoff series.  I am such a purist when it comes to baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 games up in august.
> 
> the sox have never won a one game playoff (0-2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the yankee/red sox series was a ONE game playoff?
Click to expand...


in 1978? absolutely. oct 2, 1978. rhymes with dec 7, 1941.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like seeing him in a Sox uniform as well ... the dude has proven he can be dominant in the AL East.
> 
> However, I fear the asking price for him is going to be more than any GM will be willing to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Roy has a clause that he picks the team he wants to go to. So basically he can just ride it out until next season and make a killing in the free agent market. The Blue Jays know he won't resign with them, so they have to get rid of him while they can still get something for him.
Click to expand...



Yup and he has more trade value the earlier they more him because I suspect he will be an 20 million a year or more playing on the market.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, an epic fold is dropping 4 straight in the ALCS, including game 7 at home.
> 
> just sayin
> 
> 
> they came back from a 4 run deficit in the 9th today and won in the 11th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually an epic fold is being up 14 1/2 games and not winning a pennent due to a guy with 4 HR hitting one off your ace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bobby Thompson?
Click to expand...

Thompson was a power hitter, and that was a best of three series.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Toronto taking offers on Halladay ...


Yankees could be in this mix, especially if they agree to take on Vernon well's contract in the deal.

NY could offer Joba, Melky and swisher (all making peanuts) and Toronto would be dumping 40 mil a year and 100 mil they owe Wells.

Don't forget, haladay has a no trade clause, he won't go to a shit or struggling team.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13 games up in august.
> 
> the sox have never won a one game playoff (0-2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the yankee/red sox series was a ONE game playoff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in 1978? absolutely. oct 2, 1978. rhymes with dec 7, 1941.
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto taking offers on Halladay ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yankees could be in this mix, especially if they agree to take on Vernon well's contract in the deal.
> 
> NY could offer Joba, Melky and swisher (all making peanuts) and Toronto would be dumping 40 mil a year and 100 mil they owe Wells.
> 
> Don't forget, haladay has a no trade clause, he won't go to a shit or struggling team.
Click to expand...


That's a pretty good thought.  I suspect Toronto is looking for prospects with high ceilings but I like the outside the box thinking you got going on by adding Wells into the deal.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto taking offers on Halladay ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yankees could be in this mix, especially if they agree to take on Vernon well's contract in the deal.
> 
> NY could offer Joba, Melky and swisher (all making peanuts) and Toronto would be dumping 40 mil a year and 100 mil they owe Wells.
> 
> Don't forget, haladay has a no trade clause, he won't go to a shit or struggling team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good thought.  I suspect Toronto is looking for prospects with high ceilings but I like the outside the box thinking you got going on by adding Wells into the deal.
Click to expand...

NY has some nice power prospects in double and triple A also to offer, they could do some trading here.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs take the 2nd of 3 from the Royals to even the series 1-1, and I've got tickets for tonight's rubber game with our 24 year old rookie Lucas French going against Greinke going for KC, whoo-hoo! 

I've not seen French before, and Zack's been a bit out of sorts over his last six starts (2-3) but he's still a class pitcher.  Will be fun to watch.


----------



## Paulie

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like seeing him in a Sox uniform as well ... the dude has proven he can be dominant in the AL East.
> 
> However, I fear the asking price for him is going to be more than any GM will be willing to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Roy has a clause that he picks the team he wants to go to. So basically he can just ride it out until next season and make a killing in the free agent market. The Blue Jays know he won't resign with them, so they have to get rid of him while they can still get something for him.
Click to expand...


Most teams who might pick him up this year will almost certainly only be renting him for the remainder of the season anyway.

I can't imagine the asking price being worth such a thing.  We're probably talking several prospects.  Why mortgage your future on half a season?


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like seeing him in a Sox uniform as well ... the dude has proven he can be dominant in the AL East.
> 
> However, I fear the asking price for him is going to be more than any GM will be willing to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Roy has a clause that he picks the team he wants to go to. So basically he can just ride it out until next season and make a killing in the free agent market. The Blue Jays know he won't resign with them, so they have to get rid of him while they can still get something for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most teams who might pick him up this year will almost certainly only be renting him for the remainder of the season anyway.
> 
> I can't imagine the asking price being worth such a thing.  We're probably talking several prospects.  Why mortgage your future on half a season?
Click to expand...


He's signed thru next season.

The price tag will be huge.


----------



## Xenophon

The no trade clause limits the Jay's options.

That means they have to really kiss his ass to make a deal work.


----------



## Xenophon

NY holds on to beat the twins 4-3 as AJ wins his 8th.


----------



## del

wake gets his 11th as the sox win 5-4 over the A's


----------



## Xenophon

Damn, that one game is like one million lately...


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> Tigs take the 2nd of 3 from the Royals to even the series 1-1, and I've got tickets for tonight's rubber game with our 24 year old rookie Lucas French going against Greinke going for KC, whoo-hoo!
> 
> I've not seen French before, and Zack's been a bit out of sorts over his last six starts (2-3) but he's still a class pitcher.  *Will be fun to watch.*



And it sure was.  French held the Royals scoreless before giving up a solo shot in the 7th, and the Tigers got to Greinke early to set up a 3-1 win.

French's first win in the show, and what a pitcher to do it against.


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tigs take the 2nd of 3 from the Royals to even the series 1-1, and I've got tickets for tonight's rubber game with our 24 year old rookie Lucas French going against Greinke going for KC, whoo-hoo!
> 
> I've not seen French before, and Zack's been a bit out of sorts over his last six starts (2-3) but he's still a class pitcher.  *Will be fun to watch.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it sure was.  French held the Royals scoreless before giving up a solo shot in the 7th, and the Tigers got to Greinke early to set up a 3-1 win.
> 
> French's first win in the show, and what a pitcher to do it against.
Click to expand...


Bob, do you think Halladay will be leaving Toronto before the trading deadline?


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tigs take the 2nd of 3 from the Royals to even the series 1-1, and I've got tickets for tonight's rubber game with our 24 year old rookie Lucas French going against Greinke going for KC, whoo-hoo!
> 
> I've not seen French before, and Zack's been a bit out of sorts over his last six starts (2-3) but he's still a class pitcher.  *Will be fun to watch.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it sure was.  French held the Royals scoreless before giving up a solo shot in the 7th, and the Tigers got to Greinke early to set up a 3-1 win.
> 
> French's first win in the show, and what a pitcher to do it against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, do you think Halladay will be leaving Toronto before the trading deadline?
Click to expand...


On the basis that I believe he'll be leaving at the end of the season anyway, the Jays would be crazy not to shop him around.  

He's the kind of pitcher that can genuinely make a difference in a big series.  I can think of several teams that would love to have him on their staff for September and beyond.

Question is, who can afford him?  I suspect he'll be traded to someone for the stretch run and will then go on the block after the season is over.  As to who gets him this year, I don't know enough about the strength of farm systems to know who has the depth to give up what the Jays would want for what is likely to be at most 8 weeks of Roy Halladay.


----------



## Article 15

The kicker is that he's signed thru next season so it isn't an 8 week rental.  It's a year and 8 week rental.


----------



## tigerbob

I want to think the Tigers might be in the mix for Halladay, but our payroll is pretty high already, plus we have a lot of promising young arms.  

Our rotation is led by Verlander and Jackson, who are both class.  Galarraga and Porcello are young but hugely promising 3 and 4 starters.  Who gets the 5th spot is the question all Tigers fans are asking.  

Willis is a bust it seems.  A starter going on the DL with an anxiety problem???  Jeez...
Bonderman shows flashes of his best form but is feast or famine (the latter nearly all the time).  
Nate Robertson I would ship out immediately.  
Zach Miner has shown he can maybe do it but is not getting a chance really.  
French - who knows?  Too early to say.

If I had to stick or twist on that 5th starter spot, I'd stick.  If there is money available, the best way for the Tigers to spend it IMO would be on a late reliever.  

Rodney is now 19/19 as closer this year, but Detroit fans will tell you he does not inspire confidence very often.  
Zumaya has got to be able to throw something over the plate other than a 102 mph heater.  Gas is nice, but in the bigs 102 is not that useful if batters know it's coming.  
Lyon had 26 saves for Arizona last year, but again is just not the lights out closer you need to win it all.

I guess our pen is arguably back to where it was in '06, which is a damn sight better than last year.  The Tigs problem right now seems to be hitting.  From tonight's lineup, only Cabrera had an average of more than .275.

Magglio .260 - 20 points lower than his worst ever year, a 50 points below his BA as a Tiger
Polanco .265 - 50 points lower than last year, and his lowest for a decade
Guillen .200 - he's been on the 15 day DL for 2 months.  If he comes back this month, we need his average closer to the 300 he averaged over his first 5 years with the Tigs.
Granderson .255 - has nearly as many HR this year as he did in all of '07 or '08, but his average has slumped 50 points over the last 2 years.

Everett hitting .265 at SS has been a pleasant surprise since we got him for his glove, but it's still only .265
Inge is hitting .265, a massive improvement over last year, but it's still only .265

See a picture developing here?

Holy shit, did I type all that?  Sorry.  Stream of consciousness.  Time for bed!


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> The kicker is that he's signed thru next season so it isn't an 8 week rental.  It's a year and 8 week rental.



Ohhhhh.  Didn't know that.  That makes a big difference.  I still doubt Dombrowski has the funds to bring him here, but if a contender can afford to give up what he'll cost I'm sure he'll go.


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees's bullpen again is fantastic as NY pulls even with the Red Sox in  the standings.

Best pennant race in years for these two clubs.


----------



## del

sox win a pitching duel against the royals, 1-0


----------



## Xenophon

Joba stinks it up again (like he would do anything else) and this time the bullpen and defense added to it as NY falls a game back after a 10-6 loss.

Joba is pitching himself out of the rotation, he had a 5-1 lead in the 4th and couldn't hold it again.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Joba stinks it up again (like he would do anything else) and this time the bullpen and defense added to it as NY falls a game back after a 10-6 loss.
> 
> Joba is pitching himself out of the rotation, he had a 5-1 lead in the 4th and couldn't hold it again.



Why is he _in_ the rotation?  Much better from the pen surely.


----------



## Xenophon

He's in it because Hank Steinbrenner wants him to be.

But I can't see it going on for much longer, he has the lowest innings pitched per start of anyone in the big leagues with 15 or more starts.

Its painfully obvious watching him that he isn't getting better as the season goes along, NY is kidding themselves using him this way.


----------



## del

sox win in a 3 hit, complete game 6-0 shutout by beckett to take a 3 game lead into the all-star break.


----------



## Xenophon

The schedule gods gave NY its other nemisis before the break, the Angels.

But  the series really showed how bad the back end of NY's rotation can be, petit is again getting worse and Joba is Joba.

Look for NY to try for Haladay or another top pitcher, perhaps Oswalt in the next few weeks.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers spank the Tribe 10-1.  

48-39 at the break, with a 3.5 game lead over the Chisox atop the AL Central.


----------



## Xenophon

Radio reports Cashman and the Jays GM now in 'deep talks'....


----------



## Paulie

DVR'd the Derby yesterday because I didn't get home until 9, watched it all the way until midnight, even added an hour to the recording time just in case, and how the fuck does it go all the way up to Fielder with 5 hr's and 4 outs left in the final round with one HR away from winning, and my damn recording ends 

The bat-off killed it.


----------



## tigerbob

Paulie said:


> DVR'd the Derby yesterday because I didn't get home until 9, watched it all the way until midnight, even added an hour to the recording time just in case, and how the fuck does it go all the way up to Fielder with 5 hr's and 4 outs left in the final round with one HR away from winning, and my damn recording ends
> 
> The bat-off killed it.



If only you could have programmed it not to bother with Brandon Inge!


----------



## Xenophon

Indians shopping their players now.


----------



## Paulie

tigerbob said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> DVR'd the Derby yesterday because I didn't get home until 9, watched it all the way until midnight, even added an hour to the recording time just in case, and how the fuck does it go all the way up to Fielder with 5 hr's and 4 outs left in the final round with one HR away from winning, and my damn recording ends
> 
> The bat-off killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only you could have programmed it not to bother with Brandon Inge!
Click to expand...


Lol, yeah that was about 15 minutes I could have done without.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I feel bad for Dustin man....i hope his wife and baby are ok.  

It sucks he is going to miss the all-star game but family does come first


----------



## Article 15

The A.L. does it again.


----------



## xotoxi

Paps gets the win.

I'm glad to see Becket not pitch, but too bad Wakefield didn't get in.  I hope he enjoyed the game.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> The A.L. does it again.


Hey I forgot to rub it in  when the Mariners took the series again against Boston.

Hopefully they can move past the Rangers in the next two months!


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The A.L. does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I forgot to rub it in  when the Mariners took the series again against Boston.
> 
> Hopefully they can move past the Rangers in the next two months!
Click to expand...


I got no problem with the Mariners beating up on the Sox as long as we remain undefeated against the Yanks for the rest of the season.


----------



## xotoxi

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The A.L. does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I forgot to rub it in when the Mariners took the series again against Boston.
> 
> Hopefully they can move past the Rangers in the next two months!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got no problem with the Mariners beating up on the Sox *as long as we remain undefeated against the Yanks for the rest of the season*.
Click to expand...

 
That would be good indeed!


----------



## Article 15

I saw the video of the All Star Game's first pitch.

The President throws like a wuss.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The A.L. does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I forgot to rub it in  when the Mariners took the series again against Boston.
> 
> Hopefully they can move past the Rangers in the next two months!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got no problem with the Mariners beating up on the Sox as long as we remain undefeated against the Yanks for the rest of the season.
Click to expand...

 No, shit!


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> I saw the video of the All Star Game's first pitch.
> 
> The President throws like a wuss.


And oddly enough he governs the same way.


----------



## Valerie

I'm psyched Wakefield made the team, he's a class act!  

Too bad they didn't pitch him last night.  I guess they were saving him in case it went into extra innings?


----------



## tigerbob

48 hours of downtime before we visit Saddam Hussein's new palace in the Bronx Friday.

Way to go A.L.  And way to go Curtis Granderson.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The A.L. does it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I forgot to rub it in  when the Mariners took the series again against Boston.
> 
> Hopefully they can move past the Rangers in the next two months!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got no problem with the Mariners beating up on the Sox as long as we remain undefeated against the Yanks for the rest of the season.
Click to expand...


Thats what i'm talking about....>GO SOX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manifold

Valerie said:


> I'm psyched Wakefield made the team, he's a class act!
> 
> Too bad they didn't pitch him last night.  I guess they were saving him in case it went into extra innings?



I love Wake.  But I wouldn't have pitched him either.  A knuckleballer versus an All-Star line-up...

Yeeeeeahhhhhh, I think I like my chances better with a stable of hard throwing closers.


----------



## Xenophon

Indians shopping Grady Sizemore and Cliff Lee now.


----------



## Paulie

That was a tough loss, especially since Howard couldn't get it done.

I don't know about not pitching Wake though.  The guy finally made it, and Maddon doesn't get him in?  I always thought everyone was supposed to get at least SOME playing time.  Who cares if he throws a knuckle?  The game is still played for fun, even though it has WS home field implications.

On another note, Pedro signs with Phils and then goes on DL   Should be ready in a couple weeks 

I guess it's a low risk move for only 1 mil.  I think he's going to end up taxing the bullpen though, with probably 5 innings a start.


----------



## Xenophon

Funny you should say that, earlier this week, on a NY sports talk show, the question of pedro signing with the phils came up, and the comment was:

"Why, does Philly need someone to fill up their disabled list?"


----------



## Paulie

Yeah, I mean, in a couple weeks this guy Lopez who's pitched well in his first two starts in the number 5 spot might even amount to something, who knows.

This is a move that Pat Gillick wouldn't have made if he was still here.  At least it was on the cheap.  We really don't have all THAT much to lose if he doesn't pan out, I guess.  Besides maybe some stamina in our bullpen arms 

Thing is, our pitching is coming around now.  This move made more sense about a month or two ago.  Now, it just seems pointless with a guy like Halladay on the market.


----------



## Xenophon

Everybody wants halladay, plus he has a full no trade, and has not said who he would reject.


----------



## Xenophon

Hughes is wicked right now, struck out 6 Tigers in 2 innings.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Hughes is wicked right now, struck out 6 Tigers in 2 innings.



And our wicked setup guy gives up the lead again.  Shame for French, who looked good again.

Rain delay - looks like a major cloudburst.  I'm betting the game gets called.


----------



## Xenophon

Nope, game over as Mo gets the save.

NY keeps pace with Sox who win again, Rays fall again.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Nope, game over as Mo gets the save.
> 
> NY keeps pace with Sox who win again, Rays fall again.



I'm losing patience with our setup men who can't set up shit.  That's a tough loss.

Hats off to the Yanks, who took their chance.


----------



## Xenophon

Hughes is emerging as the new 8th inning guy, the same as Joba was.

But NY really could use one more starter.


----------



## tigerbob

Pitching duel in the Bronx right now.  Verlander and CC both scoreless through 6.


----------



## tigerbob

Bummer - should have kept my laptop closed.  A-Roid with a solo shot in the bottom of the 7th.


----------



## tigerbob

Uugh.  2-0 on an infield single.

Why are the grounds crew now out "fixing the mound" between innings?  I've never seen that before.  Surprised the umps haven't said anything.


----------



## tigerbob

Yanks win 2-1.  Painful.


----------



## Modbert

I really hope A-Rod never does get the home run record for all time, and tarnish it further.


----------



## Paulie

DAMN it feels good to be a Phils fan!  

We've been a .600 team the second half of the season for the past couple years, so to have a 6 game lead at this point feels quite comfortable.  We're looking at a possible 100 win season if everyone can stay healthy.  Ibanez is back like he never even left.

What's crazy is that he's still among the league leaders in several categories, and he missed 20 games.  Incredible.

Must be the juice


----------



## Xenophon

The 2-1 win combined with a Red Sox 6-2 loss brings NY to 2 games out again.

CC was not overwhelming but managed to make big pitches in spots.

What was up with verlander laughing at giving up the tie breaking HR?


----------



## Xenophon

NY again wins 2-1 behind Arod and Tex solo Hrs, and for a change, great Joba pitching.

Sox fall to Hallady 3-1, back to one game out.


----------



## tigerbob

There appears to be a page 40 to this thread, but every time a click on 40 it takes me back to the  top of 39.  Weird.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> NY again wins 2-1 behind Arod and Tex solo Hrs, and for a change, great Joba pitching.
> 
> Sox fall to Hallady 3-1, back to one game out.



Ah, page 40.  Now I can respond to Xeno's post regarding game 3 of the Tigs / Yanks series.



Fuck it.


----------



## Xenophon

Tigers played very well, you have to remember the Yankees are one of the best teams in the game.


----------



## elvis

cubs sweep the worst team in the majors.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> cubs sweep the worst team in the majors.



Here are some Cubs fans waiting for a World Series series victory:


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cubs sweep the worst team in the majors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some Cubs fans waiting for a World Series series victory:
> 
> View attachment 7740
Click to expand...


I wonder if there's anyone that went to the last world championship 101 years ago.


----------



## Modbert

elvis3577 said:


> I wonder if there's anyone that went to the last world championship 101 years ago.



Well if the Cubs end up nearly coming close to a series victory in the WS, we'll find out for sure.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins its third straight 2-1 game, as Matsui homers in the bottom of the 9th.

NY's pitching has been unreal lately.


----------



## Xenophon

Sox fall to Texas, we are tied once again for first.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Sox fall to Texas, we are tied once again for first.



Not worried.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sox fall to Texas, we are tied once again for first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worried.
> 
> View attachment 7762
Click to expand...


the Hillary Clinton curse.


----------



## Article 15

Smotlz can't go more than 5 innings.  

3rd time through a line up and he's meat.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Smotlz can't go more than 5 innings.
> 
> 3rd time through a line up and he's meat.



fuck, I think HE was alive the last time the Cubs won the World Series.


----------



## Article 15

I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.



Well it's either that or Dice-K.


----------



## Article 15

Modbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's either that or Dice-K.
Click to expand...


Don't underestimate Dice-K.  

If he gets it together a return the rotation could be a late season boon for the Sox.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's either that or Dice-K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate Dice-K.
> 
> If he gets it together a return the rotation could be a late season boon for the Sox.
Click to expand...


Is he still banned from MTV?


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Don't underestimate Dice-K.
> 
> If he gets it together a return the rotation could be a late season boon for the Sox.



I don't underestimate him. He's one of my favorite players and I got his official jersey but the guy is killing me with his control. If he was able to get his control together he'd easily be one of the best in the MLB.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's either that or Dice-K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate Dice-K.
> 
> If he gets it together a return the rotation could be a late season boon for the Sox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he still banned from MTV?
Click to expand...


lol wut?


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Smotlz can't go more than 5 innings.
> 
> 3rd time through a line up and he's meat.


The guy is 42 coming off arm surgury, what did you expect?


----------



## Paulie

Xeno, I want YOU guys in the WS.

Two bandboxes, lots of HR's...could make a great series.


----------



## Article 15

Article 15 said:


> I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.



Wakefield DL'd and Buchholtz called up.

Man I'm good!


----------



## Paulie

Gammons mentioned Buchholz last night on Baseball Tonight as possibly being part of a package to get Halladay, should Boston make such a move.

Interestingly enough, the Phillies were also mentioned.  I'm not even sure who we could throw into the deal, besides some of our pitching prospects, namely Carlos Carrasco.


----------



## Article 15

I came across this today, Paulie.



> The latest word from a source familiar with Philadelphia's thinking is that the front-running Phillies have decided they will not include top pitching prospect Kyle Drabek in a four-player package for superstar pitcher Roy Halladay, perhaps raising the chances that Halladay will be dealt elsewhere or maybe even stay with the Jays. The Phillies are believed to have told Toronto of their Drabek decision, but if they haven't yet they will inform the Jays very soon.



Phillies won't trade Kyle Drabek for Roy Halladay; Cliff Lee news - Jon Heyman - SI.com


----------



## Paulie

I think I'd be willing to lose Drabek for Halladay, but I don't know about ALSO losing Donald.  Donald's obviously blocked right now, but Rollins isn't exactly a spring chicken, and he's a FA after next season, with a club option for '11.

They want an awful lot for just one pitcher, that we apparently don't really even need anymore, as this part of the article points out:



> In any case, the Phillies appear to be drawing a line below Drabek, and with them starting to run away in the NL East thanks to nine straight victories, it's almost understandable. Their need doesn't appear to be quite so urgent now.



I wonder if Drabek would have been considered, say, 2 months ago.


----------



## Article 15

The Philllies recent tear does seem to have put a damper on the Halladay market.

IMO, the Jays are asking too much for a pitcher they have no chance of retaining after next season.

They are pretty much asking the Sox to clean out the farm to get him.  From what I hear it's start with Buchholtz, Bowden, and Bard then go from there.  That's a pretty big starting price tag.


----------



## Modbert

article 15 said:


> the philllies recent tear does seem to have put a damper on the halladay market.
> 
> Imo, the jays are asking too much for a pitcher they have no chance of retaining after next season.
> 
> *they are pretty much asking the sox to clean out the farm to get him.  From what i hear it's start with buchholtz, bowden, and bard then go from there.  *that's a pretty big starting price tag.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't underestimate Dice-K.
> 
> If he gets it together a return the rotation could be a late season boon for the Sox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he still banned from MTV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol wut?
Click to expand...


This is what he is talking about  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdNDukegnZM]YouTube - Diceman Dice on MTV awards[/ame]

Andrew Dice Clay banned from mtv  



GO REDSOX  Rangers are gonna lose tonight


----------



## Article 15

We need Beckett to stop this skid tonight and end our first losing streak of the season.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> We need Beckett to stop this skid tonight and end our first losing streak of the season.



It will be over tonight 

TEXAS


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakefield DL'd and Buchholtz called up.
> 
> Man I'm good!
Click to expand...


nice move by the sox. makes room for buchholz and gives wake a rest at midseason. buchholz's win last friday probably aggravated tim's back.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Clay Buchholz will be seeing a lot of big league innings the rest of the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakefield DL'd and Buchholtz called up.
> 
> Man I'm good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nice move by the sox. makes room for buchholz and gives wake a rest at midseason. buchholz's win last friday probably aggravated tim's back.
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting the Sox would fabricate an injury? 

I'm shocked! SHOCKED, I say!


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wakefield DL'd and Buchholtz called up.
> 
> Man I'm good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice move by the sox. makes room for buchholz and gives wake a rest at midseason. buchholz's win last friday probably aggravated tim's back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the Sox would fabricate an injury?
> 
> I'm shocked! SHOCKED, I say!
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

I can't believe they didn't just throw Jones out at the plate.  That was pathetic.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Xeno, I want YOU guys in the WS.
> 
> Two bandboxes, lots of HR's...could make a great series.


If its up to me, we will be there.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xeno, I want YOU guys in the WS.
> 
> Two bandboxes, lots of HR's...could make a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> If its up to me, we will be there.
Click to expand...


Y'all are in first now ...


----------



## Xenophon

YANKEES now in first all alone, as NY defeats the Baltimore 6-4 and the Red sox fall to Texas again.

First time I could say that on USMB, feels good after all the abuse I had to endure from the beantowners.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xeno, I want YOU guys in the WS.
> 
> Two bandboxes, lots of HR's...could make a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> If its up to me, we will be there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all are in first now ...
Click to expand...


doesn't matter what place the sox and yankees finish in.  yankees cant beat boston. new york's only hope is that they win their first round and boston loses theirs.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> If its up to me, we will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are in first now ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> doesn't matter what place the sox and yankees finish in.  yankees cant beat boston. new york's only hope is that they win their first round and boston loses theirs.
Click to expand...

That means nothing, a few years ago NY beat Cleveland 9-0 in the regular season, and lost in the playoffs to them (the Joba bug game, remmeber?)

Plus the Red Sox and NY have 10 more, 7 of them in NY before this season is up.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are in first now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter what place the sox and yankees finish in.  yankees cant beat boston. new york's only hope is that they win their first round and boston loses theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means nothing, a few years ago NY beat Cleveland 9-0 in the regular season, and lost in the playoffs to them (the Joba bug game, remmeber?)
> 
> Plus the Red Sox and NY have 10 more, 7 of them in NY before this season is up.
Click to expand...


do you WANT to face Boston in the playoffs?  hillary clinton curse.


----------



## Article 15

You guys should be listening to Boston sports talk radio right now.  

You would think the sky is falling.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> do you WANT to face Boston in the playoffs?  hillary clinton curse.


Yes i do.

The idea of being champion means you are the best.

If NY can't beat Boston, they don't deserve to be champions and the title would be meaningless.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> You guys should be listening to Boston sports talk radio right now.
> 
> You would think the sky is falling.


I imagine that they are demanding you give your entire minor league system for Halladay at this point.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you WANT to face Boston in the playoffs?  hillary clinton curse.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i do.
> 
> The idea of being champion means you are the best.
> 
> If NY can't beat Boston, they don't deserve to be champions and the title would be meaningless.
Click to expand...


and vice versa.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> The Philllies recent tear does seem to have put a damper on the Halladay market.
> 
> IMO, the Jays are asking too much for a pitcher they have no chance of retaining after next season.
> 
> They are pretty much asking the Sox to clean out the farm to get him.  From what I hear it's start with Buchholtz, Bowden, and Bard then go from there.  That's a pretty big starting price tag.



I don't get to see much Sox action, but I got to see a little during our series and this kid Bard is something else.

I wouldn't give up Buchholz and Bard for Halladay.  Although, you guys can afford to sign Halladay, so...

Plus you obviously need some help in your rotation.

Would you pull the trigger?


----------



## Xenophon

NY completes the sweep of Baltimore 6-4 behind AJ.

Sox swept by Texas, NY now 2 games up in AL east.


----------



## tigerbob

Another nice job by a Tigers starter is wasted.  Tigs score 1 run on six hits, Mariners score 2 runs on 2 hits.  Galarraga left the game after 7 1/3 innings of one hit ball, but Bobby Seay gave up a 2 out 2 run shot before the inning was over.  Despite the rain delay, it was a sad end to an otherwise enjoyable evening at the ballpark with the kids.


----------



## Article 15

Mark Buehrle threw a perfect game  today ....









... while sitting on my fantasy team's bench.


----------



## Xenophon

I had him in.


----------



## del

the sox didn't lose today

day off


----------



## Xenophon

NY is losing so far, CC doesn't like the rain.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Mark Buehrle threw a perfect game  today ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... while sitting on my fantasy team's bench.





That totally sucks.  But.....I can help sniggering just a little.


----------



## Xenophon

CC doing better now, NY up 6-3 in the 7th.


----------



## Xenophon

Joba brilliant through 7, should have been pulled after that, walked a guy and hit another in the 8th before being pulled.

No matter, he gave up only a run and 2 hits as NY wins its 8th striaght to stay 2 1/2 over the Red Sox.


----------



## Chris

Watch out for the Braves. They have put together a very good team in the last few weeks.


----------



## tigerbob

That's a bit more like it.  After losing 5 of 6 (4 of them by a 2-1 margin), the Tigs doubled up the ChiSox in yesterday's doubleheader.


----------



## Paulie

Chris said:


> Watch out for the Braves. They have put together a very good team in the last few weeks.



Unless philly falls apart, I don't see the Braves offering any kind of viable competition.


----------



## Chris

Paulie said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for the Braves. They have put together a very good team in the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless philly falls apart, I don't see the Braves offering any kind of viable competition.
Click to expand...


Two weeks ago the Braves swept the Phillies in Atlanta.

Barring injury the Braves will win the division.


----------



## Paulie

Chris said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for the Braves. They have put together a very good team in the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless philly falls apart, I don't see the Braves offering any kind of viable competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago the Braves swept the Phillies in Atlanta.
> 
> Barring injury the Braves will win the division.
Click to expand...


Chris, the Phillies have the best record in the MLB for the entire month of July.  Two weeks ago they were in the middle of putting together a 10 game winning streak.

What you're referring to was almost a month ago, and has proven to be the end of their bad play.  They had no Ibanez in the lineup, who's been the glue this season, and since that series they haven't looked back.

Sorry, but Atlanta doesn't match up well against Philly.

Educate yourself.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I'm a huge Braves fan and even I know it is a long shot for them to win the divsion. Philly will have to implode and I just don't see that happening.


----------



## Xenophon

NY bullpen finally fails, as win streak ends at 8.

Sox win to close to within 1 1/2.


----------



## Chris

Paulie said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless philly falls apart, I don't see the Braves offering any kind of viable competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago the Braves swept the Phillies in Atlanta.
> 
> Barring injury the Braves will win the division.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chris, the Phillies have the best record in the MLB for the entire month of July.  Two weeks ago they were in the middle of putting together a 10 game winning streak.
> 
> What you're referring to was almost a month ago, and has proven to be the end of their bad play.  They had no Ibanez in the lineup, who's been the glue this season, and since that series they haven't looked back.
> 
> Sorry, but Atlanta doesn't match up well against Philly.
> 
> Educate yourself.
Click to expand...


The Braves are 5-1 against the Phillies this year. 

Educate yourself.


----------



## Truthspeaker

If only the Giants could acquire a bat. Apparently Matt Holiday was available for prospects. We had prospects. I hate the Giant's management. they didn't even CALL the A's! That total BS!


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again to finish the homestand 9-1.

The Sox fall to Baltimore and so NY is back to 2 1/2 game lead on them.

Next stop Tampa for three games with the Rays.


----------



## Paulie

Chris said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks ago the Braves swept the Phillies in Atlanta.
> 
> Barring injury the Braves will win the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, the Phillies have the best record in the MLB for the entire month of July.  Two weeks ago they were in the middle of putting together a 10 game winning streak.
> 
> What you're referring to was almost a month ago, and has proven to be the end of their bad play.  They had no Ibanez in the lineup, who's been the glue this season, and since that series they haven't looked back.
> 
> Sorry, but Atlanta doesn't match up well against Philly.
> 
> Educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Braves are 5-1 against the Phillies this year.
> 
> Educate yourself.
Click to expand...


What's that supposed to even mean in the face of a 6.5 game deficit in the division?

3 of those wins were during our cold streak without our hottest bat in the lineup, and our starting pitchers throwing poorly.  The other two were at the beginning of the season when the Phillies ALWAYS lose.  

Everything is just the opposite now, so we don't really know the situation until they meet again, which is mid-August.  

On paper at this point, you don't match up.  Especially now that our pitching has come around.


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees win again behind AJ as teh rays can't touch him.

Red Sox keep pace with a great effort from Beckett.


----------



## Article 15

WEEI is reported that Dice-K told Japanese media that the reason why he isn't pitching well this season is because the Red Sox are not allowing him to train the way the he did when he was in Japan.  He further states that the reason why he was successful the previous two seasons were because of stored up arm strength from before he initially left Japan.

Here's the link.


----------



## Xenophon

That doesn't sound good at all, sounds liek an excuse for bad pitching.


----------



## JW Frogen

I live in Australia, pray for my soul because cricket makes baseball look like the NFL.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JW Frogen said:


> I live in Australia, pray for my soul because cricket makes baseball look like the NFL.



I had a chance to play baseball in Australia years ago. There were some really good "baseballers blokes" back then. Isn't the movement growing?


----------



## Xenophon

NY falls to the Rays as CC stinks it up, but the Red Sox don't gain ground after epic ninth inning meltdown.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Oakland is going DOWN tonight


----------



## Xenophon

Phillies just aquired Lee from Cleveland, that means Halady won't be a Philly.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Phillies just aquired Lee from Cleveland, that means Halady won't be a Philly.



I think this deal was better anyway.  We didn't have to give up 3 of the best prospects that Toronto wanted, and we still got a Cy Young winner.

Lee has one of the worst run supports in the AL this year, with a decent ERA in the 3's.  So he should do very well in Philly.

I'm obviously pretty damn excited.  This could very well solidify our chances at making another WS run.

I wonder where this leaves Pedro?  Bullpen???


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Pedro 


Game starts in 25 min


----------



## Xenophon

Chamberlin is brilliant again, 8 shutout innings as NY wins 6-2 over the Rays to take the series.


----------



## Xenophon

In his last 3 starts, Joba is 3-0 over 21 2/3 innings, and has given up 8 hits and 2 runs.

That is some serious shit, and I NEVER expected it.


----------



## Xenophon

Red Sox fall, losing 2 of 3 to Oakland, NY moves to 3 1/2 ahead.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> Red Sox fall, losing 2 of 3 to Oakland, NY moves to 3 1/2 ahead.



SCREW YOU LAST NIGHT SUCKED   



But seriously as a home team only fan it sucks for me lately....damn yankees stil out in front.


----------



## Shogun

Central 	W 	L 	PCT 	GB 	E# 	L10 	STRK 	vs E 	vs C 	vs W 	INT 	HOME 	ROAD 	vs R 	vs L 	XTRA 	1-RUN 	RS 	RA 	X W-L 	LAST GAME 	NEXT GAME
*St. Louis 	56* 	48 	.538 	- 	- 	5-5 	W3 	12-10 	25-22 	10-10 	9-6 	29-21 	27-27 	39-33 	17-15 	3-3 	12-11 	463 	427 	56-48 	7/29 vs LAD, W 3-2 	7/30 vs LAD, 8:15P
 Chicago 	53 	46 	.535 	0.5 	61 	7-3 	W1 	10-7 	29-22 	8-9 	6-8 	32-19 	21-27 	41-36 	12-10 	7-6 	13-15 	434 	405 	53-46 	7/29 vs HOU, W 12-0 	7/30 vs HOU, LIVE LIVE
 Houston 	51 	50 	.505 	3.5 	57 	5-5 	L1 	6-6 	21-26 	18-9 	6-9 	28-25 	23-25 	40-38 	11-12 	3-6 	16-13 	425 	464 	46-55 	7/29 @ CHC, L 0-12 	7/30 @ CHC, LIVE LIVE
 Milwaukee 	50 	51 	.495 	4.5 	56 	3-7 	W1 	13-12 	26-19 	6-10 	5-10 	26-26 	24-25 	37-40 	13-11 	3-2 	14-16 	468 	494 	48-53 	7/29 vs WSH, W 7-5 	7/30 vs WSH, LIVE LIVE
 Cincinnati 	45 	55 	.450 	9.0 	52 	2-8 	L2 	10-14 	23-23 	6-9 	6-9 	23-24 	22-31 	32-38 	13-17 	4-4 	12-12 	401 	479 	42-58 	7/29 vs SD, L 1-7 	7/30 vs SD, LIVE LIVE
 Pittsburgh 	43 	58 	.426 	11.5 	49 	3-7 	L5 	14-13 	14-26 	7-12 	8-7 	26-19 	17-39 	30-41 	13-17 	2-4 	7-17 	415 	442 	48-53 	7/29 @ SF, L 0-1 	7/31 vs WSH, 7:05P


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

oh god shogun made me go blind 

format that sucka buddy .


----------



## Xenophon

NY falls 3-2 in the bottom of the 9th as hughes's scorless streak ends.

Sox beat oakland to gain a game and trail 2 1/2 going into the weekend.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

C'mon sox you can do it


----------



## elvis

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> C'mon sox you can do it



but can they do it without steroids?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

elvis3577 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon sox you can do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can they do it without steroids?
Click to expand...


Leave my Papi alone 



No shit though.....I like them using steriods, at least the games seem more interesting when its a bunch of artificially strong ape men smashing the ball out of the park 

Seriously though steroids are a lame way for someone to keep competetive.


----------



## Article 15

Red Sox acquire Victor Martinez for Justin Masterson and two prospects I've never heard of.

Expect him to be in the lineup pretty much every day from here on.

Adam Laroche is also being sent to ATL for Casey Kotchman.  

We never even got to know ya Adam.


----------



## Xenophon

At least you made a deal, and it should help.

Looks like halladay isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> At least you made a deal, and it should help.
> 
> Looks like halladay isn't going anywhere.



Toronto was just asking WAY too much for him.

If I'm a Blue Jay fan I'm sooooooooooooooo fuggin' pissed at my organization right now.


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees made a trade for....JERRRY FREAKEN HAIRSTON??!



I hope he can pitch!


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Yankees made a trade for....JERRRY FREAKEN HAIRSTON??!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he can pitch!



The dude on the Reds?


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yankees made a trade for....JERRRY FREAKEN HAIRSTON??!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he can pitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude on the Reds?
Click to expand...

Yes, a 2b/ss for a team that has Jeter and cano, two all stars!


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least you made a deal, and it should help.
> 
> Looks like halladay isn't going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto was just asking WAY too much for him.
> 
> If I'm a Blue Jay fan I'm sooooooooooooooo fuggin' pissed at my organization right now.
Click to expand...

Riccardi forgot that Halladay comes with a 20 mil price tag, you can eiher get prospects or salary relif, you ain't getting both.


----------



## Xenophon

Marlins just got Nick Johnson, sweet pickup for them.


----------



## Article 15

Yup he thought he had leverage that didn't exist.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yankees made a trade for....JERRRY FREAKEN HAIRSTON??!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he can pitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude on the Reds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a 2b/ss for a team that has Jeter and cano, two all stars!
Click to expand...


I guess he's going to pinch runner guy or something.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Marlins just got Nick Johnson, sweet pickup for them.



Yeah, that's not bad at all.

They still need a good arm to close games.


----------



## Xenophon

20 mil would put Boston dangerous close to the luxury tax crap, so I had a feeling boston wasn't going there.

NY wasn't giving Joba or Hughes, so the Yankees were out.

After them, who has the money or prospects for halladay?

Nobody obviously.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude on the Reds?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a 2b/ss for a team that has Jeter and cano, two all stars!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess he's going to pinch runner guy or something.
Click to expand...

Its a weird deal, but trades can still be made, with wavers of course.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Red Sox acquire Victor Martinez for Justin Masterson and two prospects I've never heard of.
> 
> Expect him to be in the lineup pretty much every day from here on.
> 
> Adam Laroche is also being sent to ATL for Casey Kotchman.
> 
> We never even got to know ya Adam.



should i "Turn the Game" on


----------



## Xenophon

Boston now has 4 1st baseman (three if you leave out Ortiz).


----------



## tigerbob

We got our solid 3rd closer.  Jarrod Washburn from Seattle.  OK, he'll go to free agency at the end of the season but we didn't give up any major prospects for him.  I think this is a really good deal for us.

Doesn't help the bullpen of course, except if Leyland is planning to have the starters go for complete games only.


----------



## Xenophon

NY now being killed by the pale hose, Cashman will regret not getting another starter.

Boston has already won, so it's 1 1/2 now.


----------



## xotoxi

Xenophon said:


> Boston now has 4 1st baseman (three if you leave out Ortiz).


 
I find that sort of queer.

When the V-Mart deal was going through, they probably thought "We've got to get rid of LaRoche, because we have too many first basemen.  Lets trade him for a first baseman."

Funny thing is that Kotchman was who the Angels traded for Teixiera.


----------



## Paulie

Cliff Lee, baby!  

Brilliant in his debut.

I fell asleep wondering if I was going to miss a no-hitter.  I hate west coast trips with late night ballgames.


----------



## Xenophon

Lee is money, it was a nice pickup.

Sports radio in NY is blasting Cashman for doing nothing as NY sends out Sergio Mitre as a #5 starter and he keeps getting hammered.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Lee is money, it was a nice pickup.
> 
> Sports radio in NY is blasting Cashman for doing nothing as NY sends out Sergio Mitre as a #5 starter and he keeps getting hammered.



cashman spent his budget on texiera, and it looks like money well spent from here.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee is money, it was a nice pickup.
> 
> Sports radio in NY is blasting Cashman for doing nothing as NY sends out Sergio Mitre as a #5 starter and he keeps getting hammered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cashman spent his budget on texiera, and it looks like money well spent from here.
Click to expand...

Since when has NY been on a budget?


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee is money, it was a nice pickup.
> 
> Sports radio in NY is blasting Cashman for doing nothing as NY sends out Sergio Mitre as a #5 starter and he keeps getting hammered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cashman spent his budget on texiera, and it looks like money well spent from here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when has NY been on a budget?
Click to expand...


since hal realized cashman was spending his inheritance.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> cashman spent his budget on texiera, and it looks like money well spent from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has NY been on a budget?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since hal realized cashman was spending his inheritance.
Click to expand...

They could have gotten somebody besides Jerry freaken Hairston.

Not getting a #5 starter will haunt them, unless they make a trade now in the waver period.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when has NY been on a budget?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since hal realized cashman was spending his inheritance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They could have gotten somebody besides Jerry freaken Hairston.
> 
> Not getting a #5 starter will haunt them, unless they make a trade now in the waver period.
Click to expand...


you should ge more first basemen. 
i don't feel safe with less than four

wtf?


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> since hal realized cashman was spending his inheritance.
> 
> 
> 
> They could have gotten somebody besides Jerry freaken Hairston.
> 
> Not getting a #5 starter will haunt them, unless they make a trade now in the waver period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should ge more first basemen.
> i don't feel safe with less than four
> 
> wtf?
Click to expand...

You wonder if Boston & NY even pay attention to their own rosters sometimes, Boston did NOT need a catcher/1B/DH, that was something they had plenty of, and NY did not need a 'supersub' more then they needed someone who could make it to the 6th inning.

But things could be worse, the Mets are taking even more heat, they could have had:

Halladay
Holiday
Njer Morgan
Hinske
Cliff Lee
Adam Dunn
Nick Johnson

Instead, they 'stood pat'!

Word is Omar will be fired at season's end.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have gotten somebody besides Jerry freaken Hairston.
> 
> Not getting a #5 starter will haunt them, unless they make a trade now in the waver period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should ge more first basemen.
> i don't feel safe with less than four
> 
> wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wonder if Boston & NY even pay attention to their own rosters sometimes, Boston did NOT need a catcher/1B/DH, that was something they had plenty of, and NY did not need a 'supersub' more then they needed someone who could make it to the 6th inning.
> 
> But things could be worse, the Mets are taking even more heat, they could have had:
> 
> Halladay
> Holiday
> Njer Morgan
> Hinske
> Cliff Lee
> Adam Dunn
> Nick Johnson
> 
> Instead, they 'stood pat'!
> 
> Word is Omar will be fired at season's end.
Click to expand...


That's funny.  We were calling Pat Gillick "Stand Pat" last year when he passed on the big name starting pitchers at a time when we badly needed one.

Instead he got Blanton, and the rest is history.  Doesn't always have to be a big name to put you over the edge.

We got Moyer and Jeff Conine in '07 on waivers, and that helped win us the division.  

You can come up on some good deals in waiver trades, I wouldn't necessarily be bummed just yet.  I admittedly don't know of any names off the top of my head this season that could hit waivers.  Do you?


----------



## Xenophon

Pitchers rarely hit the waver wire.

All NY needed was a guy like Zack Duke from the Pirates, it didn't need Halladay.


----------



## Article 15

Red Sox place Tim Wakefield's personal catcher George Kottaras on the DL.  

This is TOTALLY a real injury and has nothing to do with Wakefield already being on the DL for a TOTALLY real injury or Victor Martinez joining the team.

I swear.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Pitchers rarely hit the waver wire.
> 
> All NY needed was a guy like Zack Duke from the Pirates, it didn't need Halladay.



Moyer cleared waivers, and has proven to be one of our more reliable pitchers.  He was absolutely awesome in the playoffs last year, and I thought he'd be our weak link.  I don't know how the guy does it, but it's so funny to watch the big boys get beat by a guy throwing 80 mph.

I'd glady give him to you right now, just as a friendly gesture.  Not that I don't like him or want him necessarily, I just hate that JA Happ is going to get moved to the bullpen because of Cliff Lee's arrival, and poor ol' Pedro is too good for relief.  When's the last time a 7-2 guy with a sub-3 ERA got moved to the pen?


----------



## Xenophon

Pedro will likely never get into a game.

Ask teh mets.


----------



## Paulie

At this point, I hope not.  I'm still perplexed by the deal.  He doesn't fit into our clubhouse at all.  He's a selfish cancer on an otherwise stable team with great chemistry.

I predict before the season is over, he has something smart ass to say to the media about the organization.  It'll come right around when he proves to be a washed up failure, and we try and move him out of the rotation.  His true colors will show through.


----------



## Xenophon

You probaly got him in case you couldn't swing a deal, but since you have Lee, Pedro is expendable.


----------



## Valerie

Xenophon said:


> You wonder if Boston & NY even pay attention to their own rosters sometimes, *Boston did NOT need a catcher*/1B/DH, that was something they had plenty of,





Varitek is 37 years old and batting .236


----------



## Xenophon

He's also the team captain and field leader of the club, if he sits he can't be either.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> You probaly got him in case you couldn't swing a deal, but since you have Lee, Pedro is expendable.



That's not the word, though.  The word is, when Pedro is ready, Happ moves to the bullpen.  

If he doesn't perform, it's anyone's guess how that goes.  Does he graciously bow out and go to the pen for the team, or does he complain about it?

History already shows us how that'll go.


----------



## Valerie

Xenophon said:


> He's also the team captain and field leader of the club, if he sits he can't be either.




It'll be perfect.  Varitek will have less of a burden behind the plate which will probably help his hitting and Martinez will play first half the time which will allow Lowell some rest as well.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs look truly awful at depleted Cleveland.  We don't really deserve to be leading the central after performances like this.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> He's also the team captain and field leader of the club, if he sits he can't be either.



Tek needs the time off.  

Even when he's sitting on the bench he's still the team captain and we've got plenty of veteran leadership on the field to not have to worry about falling apart if he's not there to lead him.  And don't forget that Martinez has caught back to back CY Young award winners so he's got to be doing something right behind the dish.

Lowell needs the time off too and Ortiz isn't the same player anymore.  There's nothing wrong with sitting him, Lowell, and Ortiz a couple of times a week to keep Martinez in the lineup every day.  

What we REALLY needed was to lose J.D. Drew and get a new right fielder but with his contract we know that wasn't happening.


----------



## Paulie

Wow, tough series against the Giants.  Lost 3 of 4.

They're a scary team, and now that Zito has been picking it up they have a shot to spoil someone's chances if they sneak in with the wild card.

Most likely we'd be playing them in the NLDS if the standings stay like they are.

I think they worry me more than LA, to be honest.  That rotation is just sick.

I'd like to go on record as saying I called it back in the spring when this thread got started:



Paulie said:


> I'm calling Reds and Giants as my two potential sleepers, leaning more towards the Giants.  You can't overlook that rotation!


----------



## Article 15

Matt Cain's ERA is getting pretty damn close to sub 2


----------



## Dreamy

_*Any questions?*_



​


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> We got our solid 3rd closer.  Jarrod Washburn from Seattle.  OK, he'll go to free agency at the end of the season but we didn't give up any major prospects for him.  I think this is a really good deal for us.
> 
> Doesn't help the bullpen of course, except if Leyland is planning to have the starters go for complete games only.



Hmmm.  He's in line for the loss tonight.  Tigers anaemic hitting (1 for 8 with RISP -uuugh!) and some nice Orioles D more to blame than his pitching IMO.

Unless there's a big surprise we'll lose this one.  But I've got tix for tomorrow night and Ed Jackson is on the mound.  It's all good.....


----------



## Xenophon

Pettit is great as NY smacks around Halladay, hitting three HR off him.

Boston ahead in the 7th, so it looks like no change tonight in the standings.


----------



## Xenophon

I was wrong, Red Sox pen couldn't hold the lead and Boston lost on Longoria's second HR of the night, 4-2.

NY now leads by 1 1/2.


----------



## Article 15

Evan Longoria is a Red Sox killer of the highest order.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Evan Longoria is a Red Sox killer of the highest order.



I thought she was on Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Evan Longoria is a Red Sox killer of the highest order.



He likes picking on NY too.

I thought the Sox would win when tampa loaded the bases in the 13 and didn't score.

That was some shot Longoria hit.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evan Longoria is a Red Sox killer of the highest order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He likes picking on NY too.
> 
> I thought the Sox would win when tampa loaded the bases in the 13 and didn't score.
> 
> That was some shot Longoria hit.
Click to expand...


I truly think he's going to be one of the greats.


----------



## Article 15

eek


----------



## Xenophon

NY survives the Mitre turn, and win 8-4 to complete teh sweep of Toronto.

Red Sox again fall to the Rays 6-4 and fall 2 1/2 behind going into the four game set.

If NY can win one of the games against Boston (they are 0-8 so far against them) they will retain first after that series.


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got our solid 3rd closer.  Jarrod Washburn from Seattle.  OK, he'll go to free agency at the end of the season but we didn't give up any major prospects for him.  I think this is a really good deal for us.
> 
> Doesn't help the bullpen of course, except if Leyland is planning to have the starters go for complete games only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  He's in line for the loss tonight.  Tigers anaemic hitting (1 for 8 with RISP -uuugh!) and some nice Orioles D more to blame than his pitching IMO.
> 
> Unless there's a big surprise we'll lose this one.  *But I've got tix for tomorrow night and Ed Jackson is on the mound.  It's all good....*.
Click to expand...


And Jackson pitched a beauty.  Gave up a 2 run shot to start the 9th, but that was all.  Rodney came on for the save.  Tigers 4-2.

Twinkies visit us next.  Important divisional series.  Things are getting tight.


----------



## manifold

$#@#$% Smoltz!

Dude needs to hang it up already.


----------



## Article 15

Dammit.


----------



## Xenophon

NY destroys Boston ending the 8 game losing streak vs the Red Sox.

Unbelavably, NY walked 12 batters and still won easily.

Yankees also got away with using all their average relievers as Joba struggled badly even with the win.

Now I see why A15 is on Big Crappy so much, 0-5, and runners on in all of his at bats and he didn't move one of them.

Posada had maybe the most Bush league play i have seen in years, allowing himself to be tagged at home when a slide would have scored him easily, but got away with it by having three hits including a 3 run bomb.

NY moves to 3 1/2 in front.


----------



## del

*sigh*


----------



## Xenophon

15 innings, one of the best games in years, 0-0 until 2 out in the bottom of the 15, Arod connects on a two run shot.

Beckett & Burnett brilliant

Big Crappy horrible

Red Sox & Yankee bullpens spectacular

NY wins, moves 4 1/2 up on red Sox


----------



## Andrew2382

WHATS UP RED SOX FANS


4 and a half up now...big game tonight...we should win tomm with CC on the mound...might be a 4 game sweep.

GO YANKEES!


----------



## Andrew2382

del said:


> *sigh*



yes, your anguish sustains me!


----------



## Andrew2382

LOL THIS NEWS CONFERENCE IS A FUCKING JOKE

Reporter:  David, if you knew about this a week and a half ago and you claim you never did steroids, and this must be because of an over the counter supplement.  Why not say this back then to avoid the distraction?

Ortiz-   ummm, I need more information from the union

lol wtf answer the questions you juicebag!


----------



## Paulie

I take an over the counter supplement for my weight lifting regiment, that works almost exactly like steroids.  It's a prohormone called Hemastan.  It stops testosterone production, and your body produces larger amounts of estrogen.  After you month long cycle, you are suggested to take a post-cycle therapy that boosts testosterone levels back up to their normal amount.

This is the same thing as steroids.  If a player was taking anything over the counter that is like this, I don't make a distinction.  It was still performance enhancing, and it still gave an unfair advantage.  My strength levels increase drastically on Hemastan, so how is that really any different than if I was shooting roids into my ass?

This "i took something over the counter" crap is a cop out.  What Manny got caught with was the post-cycle therapy that is meant to boost the test levels back up.  There's no other earthly reason for taking such a substance other than if you've just completed a cycle of performance enhancers.

Congress banned most of those substances back in '04, and now there's even BETTER products on the market.  There's no way in the world that ANYONE can stop this era of PE's.  There will always be something bigger and better that gets created.


----------



## Andrew2382

and the yankees are about to put the sox out of their misery for the 3rd straight game


Another brilliant pitching performance on the Yanks part...CC was dominant all game


----------



## Andrew2382

and the captain seals the game!


----------



## Xenophon

NY shuts out Boston 5-0, and has held the nation scoreless now for 24 straight innings.

Big crappy is the biggest phoney on the planent, instead of manning up, he is trying to hide behind his union and saying he was 'careless way back then'.

It was only 6 years ago fucko, not 30 you lying sack of shit.

I hope the Nation fans never let up on this asshole, he's a cheat and he cheated you out of a clean title and he lies to your faces and says 'I didn't do it' which is also insulting your intelligence.


----------



## Article 15

Remember the baseball season?

It's over now.


----------



## Andrew2382

AND THE YANKS COMPLETE THE SWEEP!

Red Soxfans might be joining in on mass suicides

this loss has got to feel worse then the 15 inning one

Yanks 6 and a half up


----------



## del

Andrew2382 said:


> AND THE YANKS COMPLETE THE SWEEP!
> 
> Red Soxfans might be joining in on mass suicides
> 
> this loss has got to feel worse then the 15 inning one
> 
> Yanks 6 and a half up








it's really not that bad, but i appreciate your concern.​


----------



## Article 15

Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....



could he be frank from gloucester?


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....



...

i havent made a post on these boards period in the past 5+ months...I just recently came back

don't go all emo and butt hurt cause of this demoralizing sweep you guys got.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could he be frank from gloucester?
Click to expand...


LMAO ... that dude talks like he's got a dozen marbles in his mouth.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


>


​


----------



## del

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> i havent made a post on these boards period in the past 5+ months...I just recently came back
> 
> don't go all emo and butt hurt cause of this demoralizing sweep you guys got.
Click to expand...


ah, you're okay by me, andrew.
good to see you.


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could he be frank from gloucester?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO ... that dude talks like he's got a dozen marbles in his mouth.
Click to expand...


and three teeth.

fucking red sox...


----------



## Andrew2382

ditto del

schedule doesn't favor you guys either the next few games

you got detroit next which will be a tough series and then texas which will prob define who gets the wild card, while the Yankees play Toronto and Oakland


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> i havent made a post on these boards period in the past 5+ months...I just recently came back
> 
> don't go all emo and butt hurt cause of this demoralizing sweep you guys got.
Click to expand...


S'all good man ... just musing at your timing is all.


----------



## Andrew2382

all I know is, I am a big fan of this Yankee team...there was a period from 04-08 where this team just wasn't getting fun to watch.  

It really seems this team has transformed and I love it.  Their chemistry is great and you never feel they are out of it.  They are actually a fun team to watch again.

WHAT A GREAT FUCKIN SERIES...TBH I was expecting a loss today, esp after Martinez hit his bomb.

Once damon tied it, I knew the Yanks were winning


----------



## del

Andrew2382 said:


> ditto del
> 
> schedule doesn't favor you guys either the next few games
> 
> you got detroit next which will be a tough series and then texas which will prob define who gets the wild card, while the Yankees play Toronto and Oakland



it's deja vu all over again.

Joe Haggerty | Shades of 2006 to Red Sox&#039; Slide


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> AND THE YANKS COMPLETE THE SWEEP!
> 
> Red Soxfans might be joining in on mass suicides
> 
> this loss has got to feel worse then the 15 inning one
> 
> Yanks 6 and a half up



Charles Barkley said it best.  the regular season is like the pre-season.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Andrew doesn't make a post in the thread all season and now that the Yankees are in the drivers seat he wants to talk shit ....



Well hadn't the sox beaten them 13 in a row before that?


----------



## Xenophon

NY sweeps Boston, hitting 2 HR off a rookie in the 8th to complete the sweep.

Very questionable decision by Francona to go with a kid with only a one run lead in a muct have game.

Giradi claims in the post game show he did not have Hughes or Acevas, so he had to go with Coke.

Red Sox fall to 6 1/2 back and are tied with texas for wildcard.

After losing first 8 to the sox, NY was won last 4 is dramatic fashion.

Against almost anyone else, Boston would have won 3 of 4, the Sox pitching was excellent in this series.

=================================================

Also, I have been here all year and I never talked shit and never will.  I am a Yanks fan and I don't believe in taunting, its not cool, and it has an amazing ability to come back and bite you in the ass.


----------



## Andrew2382

fact I just heard

The sox have never come back from a 6 game or more deficit to take over the yanks


----------



## Valerie

Damn Yankees!


----------



## Paulie

Rough sweep by the fish.

Cliff Lee joins the team, and since then our only good pitcher is Cliff Lee


----------



## Xenophon

Mitre blows again as NY falls 5-4.

Boston wins, lead now 5 1/2


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Mitre blows again as NY falls 5-4.
> 
> *Boston wins, *lead now 5 1/2



Good game, lousy result.


----------



## Terry

Go Yankee's but I'm more of a Giants/Football fan than baseball these days.


----------



## tigerbob

Terry said:


> Go Yankee's but I'm more of a Giants/Football fan than baseball these days.



Then you'll be looking for the Football Season thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/82636-the-2009-football-season-thread.html


----------



## Andrew2382

o man youkilis got tossed like a rag doll!


----------



## Article 15

Porcello was running for his life ...


----------



## Andrew2382

yea cause he went to throw his helmet at him lol

once the helmet was out of the picture, the 20 year old rookie tossed him..cant deny that


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> yea cause he went to throw his helmet at him lol
> 
> once the helmet was out of the picture, the 20 year old rookie tossed him..cant deny that



He was running before Youk went for his helmet ... Porcello ended up on top but I wouldn't say that he tossed Youk at all.


----------



## Andrew2382

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1g31qWiUM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ip1g31qWiUM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


i don't know dude lol

he chases him, procello backs up cause hes prob  scared cause hes twenty years old.

Youk, tosses his helmet, Procello avoids it, Youk goes into him and Procello gets a grip and throws him into the floor lol

I mean in the end Youk prob wins the fight one on one...just funny to see tho


it's still not better then nolan ryan and ventua

found a great video here

the yankee orioles fight was sickkkk

Top Ten Baseball Fights - Video


couldnt figure out how to embedd the video in the post


----------



## Article 15

The minor league one were the dude mule kicks the catcher is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Andrew2382

haha yea. Man I love baseball fights.


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea cause he went to throw his helmet at him lol
> 
> once the helmet was out of the picture, the 20 year old rookie tossed him..cant deny that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was running before Youk went for his helmet ... Porcello ended up on top but I wouldn't say that he tossed Youk at all.
Click to expand...


Youk's a dick.


----------



## del

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea cause he went to throw his helmet at him lol
> 
> once the helmet was out of the picture, the 20 year old rookie tossed him..cant deny that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was running before Youk went for his helmet ... Porcello ended up on top but I wouldn't say that he tossed Youk at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Youk's a dick.
Click to expand...


yeah, but he's _our_ dick.


----------



## elvis

del said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was running before Youk went for his helmet ... Porcello ended up on top but I wouldn't say that he tossed Youk at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youk's a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, but he's _our_ dick.
Click to expand...


borrowed from FDR?


----------



## Xenophon

NY Wins again 7-5, Boston also wins 7-5, so no change in standings.

Youk was thrown to the ground by that kid from what I saw in the vid, he did himself no favors with the tough guy routine.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> NY Wins again 7-5, Boston also wins 7-5, so no change in standings.
> 
> Youk was thrown to the ground by that kid from what I saw in the vid, he did himself no favors with the tough guy routine.



Porcello's probably not gonna get a ban (he only defended himself) but look for Youk to be done for as much as a week for charging the mound and throwing his helmet.

I still don't think it was deliberate that Porcello hit him, though I can understand the umps making that decision.  Coming immediately after our main man was drilled (for the 2nd time in as many nights) causing him to leave the game, some retaliation would be understandable.

On the other hand it's the 2nd inning and your starter looks good - bearing in mind it will mean an ejection, do you have him throw at a batter in the 2nd to send a message, or do you wait until the 7th and then have a reliever do it?  

If I'm managing the team, I know which option I'm going with.  Defending your players is important, but so is winning.


----------



## tigerbob

del said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was running before Youk went for his helmet ... Porcello ended up on top but I wouldn't say that he tossed Youk at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youk's a dick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, but he's _our_ dick.
Click to expand...


That's not a pretty picture of your dick, Del! 






Game Wrapup | tigers.com: News


----------



## Dreamy

tigerbob said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY Wins again 7-5, Boston also wins 7-5, so no change in standings.
> 
> Youk was thrown to the ground by that kid from what I saw in the vid, he did himself no favors with the tough guy routine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porcello's probably not gonna get a ban (he only defended himself) but look for Youk to be done for as much as a week for charging the mound and throwing his helmet.
> 
> I still don't think it was deliberate that Porcello hit him, though I can understand the umps making that decision.  Coming immediately after our main man was drilled (for the 2nd time in as many nights) causing him to leave the game, some retaliation would be understandable.
> 
> On the other hand it's the 2nd inning and your starter looks good - bearing in mind it will mean an ejection, do you have him throw at a batter in the 2nd to send a message, or do you wait until the 7th and then have a reliever do it?
> 
> If I'm managing the team, I know which option I'm going with.  Defending your players is important, but so is winning.
Click to expand...


Baseball Video Highlights & Clips | DET@BOS: Youkilis charges the mound after being hit - Video | redsox.com: Multimedia

Previous circumstances played a part.


----------



## Xenophon

I doubt he will get 10 games, probaly 6 reduced to 3 on appeal.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol did anyone see baseball tonight and the "proper way to charge the mound" which Youk failed at.

Why throw your helmet and go for a tackle?  If you are going to charge get some swings in, dont bear hug the guy


----------



## Xenophon

Very few baseball players know how to fight, which is lucky for them as they would really hurt themselves.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins in extra inning as Cano rips one off the wall with 2 on in the 11th, giving NY a 4-3 win and another series, and finishing this homestand at 6-1.


----------



## Andrew2382

yanks went 15-2 in their 2 homestands


----------



## Xenophon

Youk and the kid each got 5 game suspenstions.

The kid is appealing it.


----------



## Article 15

The Rem Dawg is in the booth!


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Dodgers are the best, and all the rest are just the rest.

Simple math for simple folks, huh.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JakeStarkey said:


> The Dodgers are the best, and all the rest are just the rest.
> 
> Simple math for simple folks, huh.



Oh Great, A Dodger fan too! No wonder we can't stop arguing. Time to slap you guys with a little Timmy tonight. You guys deserve it after the whipping you guys gave us last night Go Giants!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

_*Giants*_?  Oh, man, I had hopes for you, but now . . . Dodgers will roll on.

I wish the Dodgers had some of your pitching, though.


----------



## Andrew2382

lmao

nl west


----------



## Truthspeaker

JakeStarkey said:


> _*Giants*_?  Oh, man, I had hopes for you, but now . . . Dodgers will roll on.
> 
> I wish the Dodgers had some of your pitching, though.



Matt Cain for Manny Ramirez, straight up. Then we could have a real series.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> Youk and the kid each got 5 game suspenstions.
> 
> The kid is appealing it.



youk is a beast


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthspeaker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*Giants*_?  Oh, man, I had hopes for you, but now . . . Dodgers will roll on.
> 
> I wish the Dodgers had some of your pitching, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Cain for Manny Ramirez, straight up. Then we could have a real series.
Click to expand...


Throw in Zito with Cain, and I will give you Ramirez in a heartbeat.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Matt Cain for Manny Ramirez, straight up.



You're fucking crazy.


----------



## Xenophon

Manny is out of baseball in 2 years, Cain will be dominent for a decade.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Manny is out of baseball in 2 years, Cain will be dominent for a decade.



probably better to say a younger Manny type-player. Perhaps Ryan Braun.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manny is out of baseball in 2 years, Cain will be dominent for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably better to say a younger Manny type-player. Perhaps Ryan Braun.
Click to expand...


You're still fucking crazy.

Not only is Braun not Manny-like at all, he's not worth Cain.  Why would you give up a pitcher like Cain for one bat?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manny is out of baseball in 2 years, Cain will be dominent for a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably better to say a younger Manny type-player. Perhaps Ryan Braun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still fucking crazy.
> 
> Not only is Braun not Manny-like at all, he's not worth Cain.  Why would you give up a pitcher like Cain for one bat?
Click to expand...



I'd take a stud hitter over any stud pitcher because he plays every day. Especially if you are a Giants fan. Not if I play for the phillies. 

Look at the dodgers. They have far inferior pitching to the Giants, but they are mopping the floor with us because we struggle to score 3 runs every game.

I know Cain is the truth. I watch every game he pitches. But it's exasperating when we just can't score and we have to win 2-1 or something like that every game. You mean you wouldn't trade Pujols for Cain?


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably better to say a younger Manny type-player. Perhaps Ryan Braun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still fucking crazy.
> 
> Not only is Braun not Manny-like at all, he's not worth Cain.  Why would you give up a pitcher like Cain for one bat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take a stud hitter over any stud pitcher because he plays every day. Especially if you are a Giants fan. Not if I play for the phillies.
> 
> Look at the dodgers. They have far inferior pitching to the Giants, but they are mopping the floor with us because we struggle to score 3 runs every game.
> 
> I know Cain is the truth. I watch every game he pitches. But it's exasperating when we just can't score and we have to win 2-1 or something like that every game. You mean you wouldn't trade Pujols for Cain?
Click to expand...


But you don't give up your second best pitcher, and one that could be a #1 on most MLB teams.  Cain could win 20 games, and still be the main reason why you won a host of others that he didn't get a decision in as well.  The chances that one bat can win 20-30 games is slim.  You take out Cain, and you guys aren't even in contention for the wild card.  Probably in last place.

Pitching is ALWAYS more valuable than hitting.  Case in point, _you guys are in the wild card chase_.  

Cain for Pujols?  No.  I'd want a stud pitching prospect added in at the very least.  I might consider Pujols alone if I had a prospect in the minors that was ready to come up to the bigs that had incredible stuff.  Someone I could hopefully count on to replace Cain's numbers.

Otherwise, if the bat helps you score one more run per game average, and the pitcher who replaces Cain gives up TWO more on average, you lose.  Considering Cain's era is 2.44, and the league average is 4.33, that is a very real possibility.

You can't put a price tag on those two runs less per game than the league average.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie is right, NY would not be in first without CC & AJ, and last year we had Arod and finished out of the money.

Pitching is everything.


----------



## Paulie

Yeah, pitching is the main reason you haven't been this good since '04, X.

I've been saying for a while now though, SF is one big bat away from being a powerhouse.  

But you just don't trade a pitcher with cy young potential for that bat, sorry.


----------



## elvis

I heard the phils swept the Cubs at wrigley.  Hope we don't have to play Philly in October.


----------



## Xenophon

Pedro got a win yesterday, but gave up 3 in 5.


----------



## Paulie

He fell off after the 4th.  He looked like Pedro circa 1990's in the first 4.

All we can hope for is he builds his stamina up to be able to give 5 or 6 per start.  It's not like Moyer gave much more than that anyway.


----------



## Chris

As I predicted, the Braves are gaining on the Phillies.

The Braves will win the division.


----------



## Andrew2382

yea, they gain a lot of ground when the phillies just swept the cubs


idiot


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> yea, they gain a lot of ground when the phillies just swept the cubs
> 
> 
> idiot



fuck. He's an idiot about everything.


----------



## Andrew2382

esp since the marlins are in 2nd place


----------



## Article 15

Chris said:


> As I predicted, the Braves are gaining on the Phillies.
> 
> The Braves will win the division.



Dude ... the Braves are 3.5 out of the _wildcard_ behind the Rockies, the Marlins, and the freakin' Giants ...


----------



## tigerbob

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea, they gain a lot of ground when the phillies just swept the cubs
> 
> 
> idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck. He's an idiot about everything.
Click to expand...


Thinks he's something special though.  You can tell by the avatar.


----------



## Chris

We are 7-2 against the Phillies this season, and we have 6 games at home left against the Phillies. 

We also have the best starting pitchers in the National league, and Tim Hudson comes back in September.

We are going to do it.


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> We are 7-2 against the Phillies this season, and we have 6 games at home left against the Phillies.
> 
> We also have the best starting pitchers in the National league, and Tim Hudson comes back in September.
> 
> We are going to do it.



Do what?  Blow each other?


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted, the Braves are gaining on the Phillies.
> 
> The Braves will win the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ... the Braves are 3.5 out of the _wildcard_ behind the Rockies, the Marlins, and the freakin' Giants ...
Click to expand...


See we finally won 1 against you, but it took a shutout to do it.  

There was a poll tonight on Fox Sports Detroit about who Tiger fans would want to face in the postseason.  68% went for the halos, about 20% for the Yanks and only 11% for your lot.

Things don't get any easier.  Friday we're up against Greinke for like the 4th time this year.  Not what he was in May, but still tough, particularly for our anaemic hitting.


----------



## elvis

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted, the Braves are gaining on the Phillies.
> 
> The Braves will win the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ... the Braves are 3.5 out of the _wildcard_ behind the Rockies, the Marlins, and the freakin' Giants ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we finally won 1 against you, but it took a shutout to do it.
> 
> There was a poll tonight on Fox Sports Detroit about who Tiger fans would want to face in the postseason.  68% went for the halos, about 20% for the Yanks and only 11% for your lot.
> 
> Things don't get any easier.  Friday we're up against Greinke for like the 4th time this year.  Not what he was in May, but still tough, particularly for our anaemic hitting.
Click to expand...


If I were you, I'd want the Yankees.  Hillary Clinton curse.


----------



## tigerbob

elvis3577 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ... the Braves are 3.5 out of the _wildcard_ behind the Rockies, the Marlins, and the freakin' Giants ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See we finally won 1 against you, but it took a shutout to do it.
> 
> There was a poll tonight on Fox Sports Detroit about who Tiger fans would want to face in the postseason.  68% went for the halos, about 20% for the Yanks and only 11% for your lot.
> 
> Things don't get any easier.  Friday we're up against Greinke for like the 4th time this year.  Not what he was in May, but still tough, particularly for our anaemic hitting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd want the Yankees.  Hillary Clinton curse.
Click to expand...


I thought it was the Cubs that were cursed because of Billy's goat...?


----------



## Article 15

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I predicted, the Braves are gaining on the Phillies.
> 
> The Braves will win the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude ... the Braves are 3.5 out of the _wildcard_ behind the Rockies, the Marlins, and the freakin' Giants ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See we finally won 1 against you, but it took a shutout to do it.
> 
> There was a poll tonight on Fox Sports Detroit about who Tiger fans would want to face in the postseason.  68% went for the halos, about 20% for the Yanks and only 11% for your lot.
> 
> Things don't get any easier.  Friday we're up against Greinke for like the 4th time this year.  Not what he was in May, but still tough, particularly for our anaemic hitting.
Click to expand...


I got up early this afternoon to catch the game.  Man was Verlander dealing!  Homeboy was throwing 100 mph fastballs 120 pitches deep in the 8th!

lol at that poll ... with the way this season series has panned out between us I can't say that I blame the Tiger fans for wanting to stay far away from AL east teams in the post season.


----------



## elvis

tigerbob said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> See we finally won 1 against you, but it took a shutout to do it.
> 
> There was a poll tonight on Fox Sports Detroit about who Tiger fans would want to face in the postseason.  68% went for the halos, about 20% for the Yanks and only 11% for your lot.
> 
> Things don't get any easier.  Friday we're up against Greinke for like the 4th time this year.  Not what he was in May, but still tough, particularly for our anaemic hitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd want the Yankees.  Hillary Clinton curse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Cubs that were cursed because of Billy's goat...?
Click to expand...


yup. cubs are cursed by billygoat. 

yankees are cursed because ever since Hillary put on that Yankees hat when she wasn't a New Yorker, let alone a yankee fan, the yanks haven't won the World Series.


----------



## Andrew2382

Chris said:


> We are 7-2 against the Phillies this season, and we have 6 games at home left against the Phillies.
> 
> We also have the best starting pitchers in the National league, and Tim Hudson comes back in September.
> 
> We are going to do it.



the giants have a better team era then the braves


----------



## tigerbob

elvis3577 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I'd want the Yankees.  Hillary Clinton curse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Cubs that were cursed because of Billy's goat...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup. cubs are cursed by billygoat.
> 
> yankees are cursed because ever since Hillary put on that Yankees hat when she wasn't a New Yorker, let alone a yankee fan, the yanks haven't won the World Series.
Click to expand...


I never knew that.  She is a goat after all.


----------



## Chris

Andrew2382 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are 7-2 against the Phillies this season, and we have 6 games at home left against the Phillies.
> 
> We also have the best starting pitchers in the National league, and Tim Hudson comes back in September.
> 
> We are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giants have a better team era then the braves
Click to expand...


That's why I said "starting pitchers."


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are 7-2 against the Phillies this season, and we have 6 games at home left against the Phillies.
> 
> We also have the best starting pitchers in the National league, and Tim Hudson comes back in September.
> 
> We are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giants have a better team era then the braves
Click to expand...


I'd take the Giants' top two starters over the entire Braves staff.


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are 7-2 against the Phillies this season, and we have 6 games at home left against the Phillies.
> 
> We also have the best starting pitchers in the National league, and Tim Hudson comes back in September.
> 
> We are going to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giants have a better team era then the braves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd take the Giants' top two starters over the entire Braves staff.
Click to expand...



no question...

lincecum and cain are studs

the best 1 and 2 in the NL.


----------



## Andrew2382

vazquez and jurrjens are good but do you really feel comfortable with vazquez pithcing game 2 or game 1...yeah hudsons coming back but you don't know how he is going to do.

Vazquez and Jurrjens isn't lincecum and cain...comparing 2.9 and a 3 era to 2.1 and a 2.4 era

night and day


----------



## Chris

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the giants have a better team era then the braves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take the Giants' top two starters over the entire Braves staff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no question...
> 
> lincecum and cain are studs
> 
> the best 1 and 2 in the NL.
Click to expand...


We beat the crap out of Lincecum last week.

It was great. He looked so confused.


----------



## Andrew2382

yea grats he also has a 2.77 era against the braves this season

yeah...you really own him


----------



## Chris

Andrew2382 said:


> yea grats he also has a 2.77 era against the braves this season
> 
> yeah...you really own him



We have a completely different team now than we did two months ago.

You'll see.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> If I were you, I'd want the Yankees.  Hillary Clinton curse.


She isn't in NY, but that isn't 'the curse'.

NY hasn't won a world series with a GoP potus since Ike.

But they have under every democrat going back to FDR....


----------



## Truthspeaker

Chris said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take the Giants' top two starters over the entire Braves staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no question...
> 
> lincecum and cain are studs
> 
> the best 1 and 2 in the NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We beat the crap out of Lincecum last week.
> 
> It was great. He looked so confused.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah really beat the crap out of him by scoring 4 runs

If the Giants offense wasn't so anemic we would have won that game. So somebody FINALLY hit a homerun off of him. A 3 run homer which means they weren't stringing hits together.
Trust me, the Bravos DONT want to see tiny tim again.


----------



## elvis

Truthspeaker said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no question...
> 
> lincecum and cain are studs
> 
> the best 1 and 2 in the NL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We beat the crap out of Lincecum last week.
> 
> It was great. He looked so confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah really beat the crap out of him by scoring 4 runs
> 
> If the Giants offense wasn't so anemic we would have won that game. So somebody FINALLY hit a homerun off of him. A 3 run homer which means they weren't stringing hits together.
> Trust me, the Bravos DONT want to see tiny tim again.
Click to expand...


Chrissy Ted Fonda Lewinsky is just as clueless about baseball as he is about politics.


----------



## elvis

tigerbob said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the Cubs that were cursed because of Billy's goat...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup. cubs are cursed by billygoat.
> 
> yankees are cursed because ever since Hillary put on that Yankees hat when she wasn't a New Yorker, let alone a yankee fan, the yanks haven't won the World Series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never knew that.  She is a goat after all.
Click to expand...


She's worse.  Just ask Rhodescholar. lol


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Yeah, pitching is the main reason you haven't been this good since '04, X.
> 
> I've been saying for a while now though, SF is one big bat away from being a powerhouse.
> 
> But you just don't trade a pitcher with cy young potential for that bat, sorry.



Yes you do. Look at the Dodgers. They have a comfortable lead on us and don't even have 1 guy as good as cain or lincecum.
Adding a Pujols will win you close to 50 games because of the positive effects he would have on a guy like Pablo Sandoval and Freddy Sanchez. I still do Cain for Pujols.


----------



## Truthspeaker

elvis3577 said:


> I heard the phils swept the Cubs at wrigley.  Hope we don't have to play Philly in October.



If the Giants get in and Zito is pitching well. They will win the world series. Nobody wants to see that staff in 7 game series, let alone a 5 gamer.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pitching is the main reason you haven't been this good since '04, X.
> 
> I've been saying for a while now though, SF is one big bat away from being a powerhouse.
> 
> But you just don't trade a pitcher with cy young potential for that bat, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Look at the Dodgers. They have a comfortable lead on us and don't even have 1 guy as good as cain or lincecum.
> Adding a Pujols will win you close to 50 games because of the positive effects he would have on a guy like Pablo Sandoval and Freddy Sanchez. I still do Cain for Pujols.
Click to expand...


Yes, in a heart beat, trade Cain for Pujols.  That trade would permit the Giants a real chance to catch the beloved Dodgers.  Beloved of whom?  Anybody who loves baseball.


----------



## Andrew2382

truth...you are wrong..

Haven't the past 6 years of Yankee failures shown you that bats don't get you rings.

A good bat will do nothing against solid pitching.

Yankees kept signing big bats and had meidocre pitching and bullpen.

Now they have CC/AJ/Joba as a 1,2,3 and Pettite who is pitching as good as anyone right now. 

Pitching always wins the rings not a bat.

You would be a fool to trade cain for manny str8 esp since manny is getting old.

Also, I wouldn't be worried seeing the giant staff in a series, because after Lincecum and cain, you got nothing.

Zito sucks, and randy johnson sucks also...they got smacked around in the AL and had to run to an inferior National League.

Always remember as good as a pitcher is in the NL that era would be +1 in the AL...and I'll throw CC and AJ against Lincecum and Cain...I'm sure the Article will agree he will throw Beckett and Lester against them also.


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> truth...you are wrong..
> 
> Haven't the past 6 years of Yankee failures shown you that bats don't get you rings.
> 
> A good bat will do nothing against solid pitching.
> 
> Yankees kept signing big bats and had meidocre pitching and bullpen.
> 
> Now they have CC/AJ/Joba as a 1,2,3 and Pettite who is pitching as good as anyone right now.
> 
> Pitching always wins the rings not a bat.
> 
> You would be a fool to trade cain for manny str8 esp since manny is getting old.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be worried seeing the giant staff in a series, because after Lincecum and cain, you got nothing.
> 
> Zito sucks, and randy johnson sucks also...they got smacked around in the AL and had to run to an inferior National League.
> 
> Always remember as good as a pitcher is in the NL that era would be +1 in the AL...and I'll throw CC and AJ against Lincecum and Cain...I'm sure the Article will agree he will throw Beckett and Lester against them also.



Dodger fans don't have to worry about Manny getting old.  He'll just juice up and play until he's 50.


----------



## Andrew2382

Also, I don't even think the dodgers will win the division and if they do it will be narrowly.

Torre is a great manager but there is one thing he has always sucked at and noone can argue this with me cause I watched him for 12 years.

He is awful at managing his bullpen...he is overextending the dodger pen like he did with the yanks and they ain't gonna have anything in the tank come october.

the dodgers are 14-13 since the all star break

500 baseball...not exactly stellar


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> Also, I don't even think the dodgers will win the division and if they do it will be narrowly.
> 
> Torre is a great manager but there is one thing he has always sucked at and noone can argue this with me cause I watched him for 12 years.
> 
> He is awful at managing his bullpen...he is overextending the dodger pen like he did with the yanks and they ain't gonna have anything in the tank come october.
> 
> the dodgers are 14-13 since the all star break
> 
> 500 baseball...not exactly stellar



So you think Rivera was overextended in 2001, and that's why the Yanks lost?


----------



## Andrew2382

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't even think the dodgers will win the division and if they do it will be narrowly.
> 
> Torre is a great manager but there is one thing he has always sucked at and noone can argue this with me cause I watched him for 12 years.
> 
> He is awful at managing his bullpen...he is overextending the dodger pen like he did with the yanks and they ain't gonna have anything in the tank come october.
> 
> the dodgers are 14-13 since the all star break
> 
> 500 baseball...not exactly stellar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Rivera was overextended in 2001, and that's why the Yanks lost?
Click to expand...



the bullpen was more then Rivera


Torre's Pen whoever the pitchers were usually had the most innings pitched for a span for 4-5 years


----------



## Andrew2382

and we lost in 01 because mo threw away the ball on a routine double play.


----------



## elvis

Andrew2382 said:


> and we lost in 01 because mo threw away the ball on a routine double play.



fucking dickbacks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> truth...you are wrong..
> 
> Haven't the past 6 years of Yankee failures shown you that bats don't get you rings.
> 
> A good bat will do nothing against solid pitching.
> 
> Yankees kept signing big bats and had meidocre pitching and bullpen.
> 
> Now they have CC/AJ/Joba as a 1,2,3 and Pettite who is pitching as good as anyone right now.
> 
> Pitching always wins the rings not a bat.
> 
> You would be a fool to trade cain for manny str8 esp since manny is getting old.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be worried seeing the giant staff in a series, because after Lincecum and cain, you got nothing.
> 
> Zito sucks, and randy johnson sucks also...they got smacked around in the AL and had to run to an inferior National League.
> 
> Always remember as good as a pitcher is in the NL that era would be +1 in the AL...and I'll throw CC and AJ against Lincecum and Cain...I'm sure the Article will agree he will throw Beckett and Lester against them also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodger fans don't have to worry about Manny getting old.  He'll just juice up and play until he's 50.
Click to expand...


That's funny and probably true.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Andrew2382 said:


> Also, I don't even think the dodgers will win the division and if they do it will be narrowly.
> 
> Torre is a great manager but there is one thing he has always sucked at and noone can argue this with me cause I watched him for 12 years.
> 
> He is awful at managing his bullpen...he is overextending the dodger pen like he did with the yanks and they ain't gonna have anything in the tank come october.
> 
> the dodgers are 14-13 since the all star break
> 
> 500 baseball...not exactly stellar



. . . the bats will come back and there will be a ten or eleven game winning streak in all that, leaving the Giants to wave bye-bye in the dust of the Dodger bus.

Now whether the Dodgers can get into the WS is another matter.  If Giants get wild card and Dodgers win the league percentage out right, every fan of the blue is hoping the Giants get whipped in the first series.  NOBODY wants to face the Giants in a less that 162 game season.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> truth...you are wrong..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't the past 6 years of Yankee failures shown you that bats don't get you rings.
> 
> A good bat will do nothing against solid pitching.
> 
> Yankees kept signing big bats and had meidocre pitching and bullpen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees have had NO pitching the last few years and all hitting. Thats the reason they haven't won the world series. But at least they have always either been in the playoffs or had a chance because of their great hitting. If they would have gotten better playoff pitching performances from their mediocre staff, they could have won a world series with offense alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Now they have CC/AJ/Joba as a 1,2,3 and Pettite who is pitching as good as anyone right now.
> 
> Pitching always wins the rings not a bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not great pitching that wins championships. Usually winners have great pitching. But what is a 100% fact is that you must OUTSCORE your oponnent to win. If the other team scores 1 run and you score 0, you lose. What is ignored most often is that these great pitching championship teams also had at least a solid respectable offense behind them. The Giants are still not quite there yet. That's why they need a bat more than an arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be a fool to trade cain for manny str8 esp since manny is getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only talking about value for one seasons production. Not considering aging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wouldn't be worried seeing the giant staff in a series, because after Lincecum and cain, you got nothing.
> Zito sucks, and randy johnson sucks also...they got smacked around in the AL and had to run to an inferior National League.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First that's not a very wise assumption. If the teams facing the Giants had the same view as you and underestimated them they would get boatraced. Zito has thrived since the All-Star break, following a pattern he established years ago. He's 3-1 with a 2.32 ERA in five second-half starts. Jonathan Sanchez has contined to be a solid starter since his no-hitter, which he has shown he is nearly unhittable when he has his command. That's hardly the "nothing" you talk about.  Also consider that in a 5 game series you would see Lincecum, Cain, Zito, Lincecum, Cain. I take the Giants in a series like that over ANY team.
> 
> In a 7-game set: Lincecum, Cain, Zito, Sanchez(threw a no-hitter), Lincecum, Cain, Zito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always remember as good as a pitcher is in the NL that era would be +1 in the AL...and I'll throw CC and AJ against Lincecum and Cain...I'm sure the Article will agree he will throw Beckett and Lester against them also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Total BS
> 
> You talk about AJ and CC and how great American League pitching is. Did it ever occur to you that they were both National League pitchers that came over to the AL? Or did it ever occur to you that AL Pitchers have to face an extra hitter every game instead of the pitcher? That's why AL pitchers have higher era's.
> 
> The leagues are equal when they face each other. All Star games don't even count. Cain and Lincecum are a better pair than either of those pairs you mentioned. Where the giants would need to show up is in the ability to score a few more runs. I blame Bruce Bochy for his lack of offensive managing skill on that one.
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and we lost in 01 because mo threw away the ball on a routine double play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking dickbacks.
Click to expand...


That's why baseball is the American sport: anything can happen on the ball field on any given day that has rarely or even never happened before.


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew is parttly correct Torre does not do well with bullpens, he wears them out through over use.

He's wrong in saying he's a good manager.

He's a good PR guy and good with players.

He sucks with on the field decision making, he won 4 with NY because Don Zimmer was making those calls.

They fired Zim after 2001, and Torre never won again, and NY suddenly didn't look sharp and smart anymore, they became an all or nothing power club.

Clueless Joe blows as a manager, the dodgers will never win a championship with him.

Just ask the Cards, Braves and Mets if they think Torre is such a genius.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Time will tell, Xenophon, the baseball con.


----------



## Andrew2382

> The Yankees have had NO pitching the last few years and all hitting. Thats the reason they haven't won the world series. But at least they have always either been in the playoffs or had a chance because of their great hitting. If they would have gotten better playoff pitching performances from their mediocre staff, they could have won a world series with offense alone.



Yankees had no pitching?  Are you out of your mind?  Yanks have always had pitching unfortunately when it came to playoff time it wasn't as good as the rest.

Mussina, Wang (lets not forget that wang b4 his injury was a consistent 19+ game winner each year), they ahd the bust known as Randy Johnson, Andy Petite, Clemens, Wells, and MO...The problem is alot of the pitchers were past their prime and couldn't pitch in a dominant American League....please do not even try to dispute that the American League dominates the NL in almost all aspects.  When it came to play off times they were all tired or got outpitched



> It is not great pitching that wins championships. Usually winners have great pitching. But what is a 100% fact is that you must OUTSCORE your oponnent to win. If the other team scores 1 run and you score 0, you lose. What is ignored most often is that these great pitching championship teams also had at least a solid respectable offense behind them. The Giants are still not quite there yet. That's why they need a bat more than an arm.



Man, the giants leave New York and apparently all baseball common sense don't follow them to the city of San Fran. What good is having 1-9 hitters who hit 60 homeruns a year when you have someone throwing on the mound they can't hit????  Remember as good as a 350 average is...he still makes out 70% of the time and thats against all pitching inlcuding mediocre.  What good is Manny gonna do if Beckett is throwing a shutout or has only given up 1 run?  It's ez to manufacture a run in baseball, so you can win those 1-0, 2-1 games because the pitching has been and always will be dominant.

Look at the last dynasty in baseball...yankees 96-00...4 out of the 5 years they won and won in convincing fashion...7 games in 96, swept the 98 series, swept the 99 series, and won in 5 in 2000.

Their pitching abused everybody...Petite, Wells, Clemens, Cone, Mo, Wettland, etc..   They didn't have any all star hitters on those teams?  Is tino going to the hall? NO, Bernie? NO. ? Paul O'Neil? NO...



> I'm only talking about value for one seasons production. Not considering aging.



thats retarded, you have to look at the big picture, you said u would trade them str8...you hurt your team in the long run for a guy first of all in Manny, who is a total scumbag and piece of shit and only plays when he feels like it.  Bad GM skills by you.





> First that's not a very wise assumption. If the teams facing the Giants had the same view as you and underestimated them they would get boatraced. Zito has thrived since the All-Star break, following a pattern he established years ago. He's 3-1 with a 2.32 ERA in five second-half starts. Jonathan Sanchez has contined to be a solid starter since his no-hitter, which he has shown he is nearly unhittable when he has his command. That's hardly the "nothing" you talk about.  Also consider that in a 5 game series you would see Lincecum, Cain, Zito, Lincecum, Cain. I take the Giants in a series like that over ANY team.



ZITO GOT LIT UP IN THE AMERICAN LEAGUE....Hitters know hit him here, he was here for 8 years or so.

and also, you are totally contradicting yourself because you are saying you would take the giants over any team with that staff yet you just admitted you need hittign and hitting wins championships...make up your mind please?



> You talk about AJ and CC and how great American League pitching is. Did it ever occur to you that they were both National League pitchers that came over to the AL? Or did it ever occur to you that AL Pitchers have to face an extra hitter every game instead of the pitcher? That's why AL pitchers have higher era's.




Umm thats my point maybe?  Because of the DH there is no ez 9th man put it in the bag out?  How would Lincecum hold up where instead of the pitcher he is facing Melky Cabrera or someone like that...totally changes the dynamic of the game...hence you usally add a run in the transition to NL- AL.  If AJ went back to the NL he would have an era in the 2's...CC had an ERA in the 2's with the brewers...in fact he dominated the NL



> The leagues are equal when they face each other. All Star games don't even count. Cain and Lincecum are a better pair than either of those pairs you mentioned. Where the giants would need to show up is in the ability to score a few more runs. I blame Bruce Bochy for his lack of offensive managing skill on that one.



The leagues are not equal...not even close....the American League has DOMINATED INTERLEAGUE PLAY...IN 2009 THE AL went 137-114 in Interleague play.In 2008 the AL went 149 - 102 in interleague play

ITS NOT EVEN CLOSE


----------



## Andrew2382

Xenophon said:


> Andrew is parttly correct Torre does not do well with bullpens, he wears them out through over use.
> 
> He's wrong in saying he's a good manager.
> 
> He's a good PR guy and good with players.
> 
> He sucks with on the field decision making, he won 4 with NY because Don Zimmer was making those calls.
> 
> They fired Zim after 2001, and Torre never won again, and NY suddenly didn't look sharp and smart anymore, they became an all or nothing power club.
> 
> Clueless Joe blows as a manager, the dodgers will never win a championship with him.
> 
> Just ask the Cards, Braves and Mets if they think Torre is such a genius.




I agree Xen, the reason I said he is a good manager is because of his ability to keep the clubhouse together with all the major talent on it like the Yanks did.  It's difficult to keep all the ego's at the door and he handled NY media like no other.  

Baseball managers are a funny thing...they lose you more games then they win you...But hs on field decision making is pretty bad...I agree 100% and his bullpen management is even worse


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> I agree Xen, the reason I said he is a good manager is because of his ability to keep the clubhouse together with all the major talent on it like the Yanks did.  It's difficult to keep all the ego's at the door and he handled NY media like no other.
> 
> Baseball managers are a funny thing...they lose you more games then they win you...But hs on field decision making is pretty bad...I agree 100% and his bullpen management is even worse



Torre always tried to claim he was the show, when NY lost he had excuses, when they won it was his great managing.

Kay used to hammer Torre on this all the time.

So many relievers bitched about Torre, Mariano told Mike & the mad dog last year he would have left NY if they kept Torre, and Mussina told them Torre nearly ruined his career by making him pitch hurt.


----------



## Truthspeaker

> Yankees had no pitching?  Are you out of your mind?  Yanks have always had pitching unfortunately when it came to playoff time it wasn't as good as the rest.


They had enough mediocre pitching to get by and let the offense carry them through the regular season. It also depends on which season you are talking about. There were lots of different pitchers in different years for the Yankers. Let's be clear before you say they had great pitching from 98 until now. there's been some sparse years since 01. Sure some big names, but like you said, not big performances pitching wise.



> Mussina, Wang (lets not forget that wang b4 his injury was a consistent 19+ game winner each year), they ahd the bust known as Randy Johnson, Andy Petite, Clemens, Wells, and MO...


The best era Wang has EVER done is 3.63 in his best year. His career era is a less than stellar 4.16. 
Mussina was great with Baltimore but never quite the same with the Yankees. The offense helped him out. Last year he had a blip with a great season. The only time he's EVER won 20 games and the best season of his career. Certainly the best since 1995. With that offense he should have had at least one more 20 win season.  His career Yankees era is about 4. Not Ace material. 
This proves their starting pitching has been decent but it's the unbelievable offense that carried them. C'mon don't let the New York smog cloud your judgment.



> The problem is alot of the pitchers were past their prime and couldn't pitch in a dominant American League....please do not even try to dispute that the American League dominates the NL in almost all aspects.  When it came to play off times they were all tired or got outpitched



It's little more than an aberation when you are talking about the AL beating the NL in All Star games. Just look at the numbers. It's pretty even. Baseball has a way of evening things out. You can't show me any stats that are convincing of AL superiority when AL Players and NL players are constantly switching leagues. Baloney!



> Man, the giants leave New York and apparently all baseball common sense don't follow them to the city of San Fran. What good is having 1-9 hitters who hit 60 homeruns a year when you have someone throwing on the mound they can't hit????  Remember as good as a 350 average is...he still makes out 70% of the time and thats against all pitching inlcuding mediocre.  What good is Manny gonna do if Beckett is throwing a shutout or has only given up 1 run?  It's ez to manufacture a run in baseball, so you can win those 1-0, 2-1 games because the pitching has been and always will be dominant.



Your logic only makes sense in a 1 game situation. If you had a starting rotation with 5 Becketts then you don't need much hitting. but in the real world, staffs have 3 front line starters at the most. That's where offense is best. It gets you to the playoffs. but in the playoffs only the best pitchers on the staff pitch. You won't see the 4th and 5th starters pitching so much.

The truth is you need both. And what I'm saying is the GIANTS can give up some pitching to balance out their anemic offense. Balance is what wins it all more than just one aspect.




> Look at the last dynasty in baseball...yankees 96-00...4 out of the 5 years they won and won in convincing fashion...7 games in 96, swept the 98 series, swept the 99 series, and won in 5 in 2000.
> 
> Their pitching abused everybody...Petite, Wells, Clemens, Cone, Mo, Wettland, etc..   They didn't have any all star hitters on those teams?  Is tino going to the hall? NO, Bernie? NO. ? Paul O'Neil? NO...



Those teams had balance. Incredible hitting and pitching. By the way, you don't have to have hall of famers in the lineup to have a great offense. You guys had Scott Brosius 19 homers 98 rbi, .300 avg, Jorge Posada 17 homers, Derek Jeter, .324 avg, 19 homers, 84 rbi, Tino Martinez 28 bombs, 124 rbi, O'Neill with 24 hr, 116 rbi, .317 avg, Chuck Knoblauch 17 hrs, Homer Bush .380 avg through 45 games, Shane Spencer .373 and 10 hrs in just 27 games, Even Darryl Strawberry 24 hrs!

That's plenty of offense to go with a great pitching staff. 



> thats retarded, you have to look at the big picture, you said u would trade them str8...you hurt your team in the long run for a guy first of all in Manny, who is a total scumbag and piece of shit and only plays when he feels like it.  Bad GM skills by you.


Ok fine, a Matt Cain on the upswing is better than a Manny in his decline. Who cares about players being good people any more. We know they are mostly scumbags anyway. I'm talking about pound for pound talent for talent. I would take Manny on the upswing over any pitcher except a guy like Nolan Ryan or Christy Mathewson. 

but I would Take Barry Bonds or Babe Ruth over any pitcher at any time. Get my point.






> ZITO GOT LIT UP IN THE AMERICAN LEAGUE....Hitters know hit him here, he was here for 8 years or so.



Now theres a retarded statement. He didn't start getting lit up until he came to the National League. Even Cricket fans know that. He had one mediocre year in 2004 where he was 11-11 with a 4.4 era. every other year in the AL his ERA was under 3.85. Check your stats dude.




> and also, you are totally contradicting yourself because you are saying you would take the giants over any team with that staff yet you just admitted you need hittign and hitting wins championships...make up your mind please?



No I didn't say hitting wins championships. I said outscoring your opponent. There is a difference. Outscoring is not out-hitting. It connotes balance. The pitching keeps the other team from scoring 5 runs and the offense scores at least 5. They are both needed. Right now the Giants lack balance. The scales are tipped heavily on pitching with not enough weight on the other side of the scale. Capeesh?






> Umm thats my point maybe?  Because of the DH there is no ez 9th man put it in the bag out?  How would Lincecum hold up where instead of the pitcher he is facing Melky Cabrera or someone like that...totally changes the dynamic of the game...hence you usally add a run in the transition to NL- AL.  If AJ went back to the NL he would have an era in the 2's...CC had an ERA in the 2's with the brewers...in fact he dominated the NL



How much do you think the Yankees would throw at little Timmy  free agent right now? 150 million? That would be in a down economy as well. You would change your tune if you could stay up late enough to watch this kid pitch in pinstripes. The Boss Jr. would break even the Yankees bank to pick up this National Leaguer if he were available and surely doesn't think AL hitters wouldn't get carved up just the same. Just like CC and AJ TT would be just the same.





> The leagues are not equal...not even close....the American League has DOMINATED INTERLEAGUE PLAY...IN 2009 THE AL went 137-114 in Interleague play.In 2008 the AL went 149 - 102 in interleague play



You're talking about 2 years, and you're also talking about almost 300 games. It doesn't show superiority of the league it's a just so happens this year type of thing. The balance could just as easily shift next year. Just an abberation since the world series always seems to be a toss up.


----------



## Andrew2382

> They had enough mediocre pitching to get by and let the offense carry them through the regular season. It also depends on which season you are talking about. There were lots of different pitchers in different years for the Yankers. Let's be clear before you say they had great pitching from 98 until now. there's been some sparse years since 01. Sure some big names, but like you said, not big performances pitching wise.



first of all, lets get something str8...if you have hold an era in the 3's in the American league...you are doing a damn fine job.

2002- Moose 4.05 era 18 wins
         Wells 3.75 era  19 wins
         Clemens  4.35ERA 13 Wins
         Petite     3.27 ERA 13 wins
        Orlando hernandez    3.64 era

very good pitching staff....and the big bad power bats they had in 02 went dead against good pitching...first round exit to the angels.

2003- same as above except u add weaver which had the highest era of almost 6....lost in the world series to the marlins?  WHY?  Because they couldnt hit pavano, beckett, and penny.  

The same goes on for the remaining years...Yankees have had good pitching, they have been top 3 in the league for runs scored all of these years...yet no run.

According to your theory, since they are top 3 in scoring the most runs in the league they should have been going farther...but they would get stopped when they face good pitching..BASEBALL 101  PITCHING WINS CHAMPIONSHIPS.  

Best example...why did the dimanondbacks win the 01 series?   SCHILLING AND JOHNSON...THATS IT.  Sure mo blew the game, but the main reason they were in the situation is because Schill and RJ shut the yanks superior offense down.




> The best era Wang has EVER done is 3.63 in his best year. His career era is a less than stellar 4.16.
> Mussina was great with Baltimore but never quite the same with the Yankees. The offense helped him out. Last year he had a blip with a great season. The only time he's EVER won 20 games and the best season of his career. Certainly the best since 1995. With that offense he should have had at least one more 20 win season.  His career Yankees era is about 4. Not Ace material.
> This proves their starting pitching has been decent but it's the unbelievable offense that carried them. C'mon don't let the New York smog cloud your judgment.



lol. 3.63 in the American league for a sinkerball pitcher is the BEST YOU WILL GET.  Career era?  he's been the league for 5 years and the first year it was in the 4's and the following 2 19 win seasons it was in the low to mid 3's!  Then he got hurt the next season and he hasnt been the same...His era is inflated cause its up to 9 this year.  Start making sense please...and he won 19 games 2 years in a row!  it wasn't a blip,please know what you are talking about.  

Wang was also 8-2 when he hurt himself and lost the rest of the season..safe to say he was on his way to a 20 win season yet again....then he hasn't been the same since his injury.

Also, on Mussina...he did a fine job with the Yankees...ERA with the Yanks was 4.40 mostly because of one bad season he had in 07 with a 5.15 era...all the other seasons he consitently won 15+ games and had era's that fluctuated from 3.30-4.40...more then adequate and many teams would kill for that type of production.

Their offense has carried them...but the Yanks also had pitching through the seasons...and the best closer in baseball.



> It's little more than an aberation when you are talking about the AL beating the NL in All Star games. Just look at the numbers. It's pretty even. Baseball has a way of evening things out. You can't show me any stats that are convincing of AL superiority when AL Players and NL players are constantly switching leagues. Baloney!



lol the AL has dominated interleague play every year for the past 5 years...but i guess thats because the leagues are even?????




> Your logic only makes sense in a 1 game situation. If you had a starting rotation with 5 Becketts then you don't need much hitting. but in the real world, staffs have 3 front line starters at the most. That's where offense is best. It gets you to the playoffs. but in the playoffs only the best pitchers on the staff pitch. You won't see the 4th and 5th starters pitching so much.
> 
> The truth is you need both. And what I'm saying is the GIANTS can give up some pitching to balance out their anemic offense. Balance is what wins it all more than just one aspect.



Exactly my point...thats why if you had 2 ace pitchers...your chances of winning a series triples!  I would take 2 ace pitchers that I know can shut a team down over 3 guys in the lineups who can hit 50 homeruns.  Anyone with any sort of baseball intelligence would agree.  What good is beating up on the 3rd starter if you are just going to see the #1 guy again on game 4?





> Those teams had balance. Incredible hitting and pitching. By the way, you don't have to have hall of famers in the lineup to have a great offense. You guys had Scott Brosius 19 homers 98 rbi, .300 avg, Jorge Posada 17 homers, Derek Jeter, .324 avg, 19 homers, 84 rbi, Tino Martinez 28 bombs, 124 rbi, O'Neill with 24 hr, 116 rbi, .317 avg, Chuck Knoblauch 17 hrs, Homer Bush .380 avg through 45 games, Shane Spencer .373 and 10 hrs in just 27 games, Even Darryl Strawberry 24 hrs!



you are also nitpicking the Yankee team that is talked about as one of the greatest teams ever...they went 125-50 in the season...go look at 96...how did we win the 96 series against the braves?

The braves shelled us the first 2 games...then we got superb pitching performances by david cone, pettite in a 1-0 victory and Jimmy Key...PITCHING!!!!!  All the other seasons was all about getting the ball to Mariano...it was a 7 inning game between Nelson, mendoza, stanton and mo it was a 7 inning game...no one would hit them in the playoffs.



> Ok fine, a Matt Cain on the upswing is better than a Manny in his decline. Who cares about players being good people any more. We know they are mostly scumbags anyway. I'm talking about pound for pound talent for talent. I would take Manny on the upswing over any pitcher except a guy like Nolan Ryan or Christy Mathewson.
> 
> but I would Take Barry Bonds or Babe Ruth over any pitcher at any time. Get my point.



and that is why you would fail as a GM.  Yes, you need both...however you will get farther with a mediocre offense and a Grade A pitching staff then you would with a all star offense and a mediocre pitching staff.




> Now theres a retarded statement. He didn't start getting lit up until he came to the National League. Even Cricket fans know that. He had one mediocre year in 2004 where he was 11-11 with a 4.4 era. every other year in the AL his ERA was under 3.85. Check your stats dude.



So then your defense is that he will fair better now since his era has gone up nearly a full run in a weaker hitting National League?  Whats gonna happen to Zito when faces heavy offenses like the Yanks, Angels, Rangers, Rays, Sox, Tigers etc..



> No I didn't say hitting wins championships. I said outscoring your opponent. There is a difference. Outscoring is not out-hitting. It connotes balance. The pitching keeps the other team from scoring 5 runs and the offense scores at least 5. They are both needed. Right now the Giants lack balance. The scales are tipped heavily on pitching with not enough weight on the other side of the scale. Capeesh?



BUT YOU DON'T MAKE THE RIDICULOSULY STUPID TRADE OF CAIN FOR MANNY LIKE YOU SAID YOU DO IN A HEARTBEAT.   Cause then you tip the balance and now you have shit for pitching.  You don't go anywhere with 1 stud...



> How much do you think the Yankees would throw at little Timmy  free agent right now? 150 million? That would be in a down economy as well. You would change your tune if you could stay up late enough to watch this kid pitch in pinstripes. The Boss Jr. would break even the Yankees bank to pick up this National Leaguer if he were available and surely doesn't think AL hitters wouldn't get carved up just the same. Just like CC and AJ TT would be just the same.



what the hell are you talking about?  Just because they pitch in the NL doesn't make the pitcher inferior...the league in general is inferior.  I bet my left nut that Timmy doesn't have an era under 3 in the AL EAST....He has an era in the low to mid 3's which is what would be expected from him and that would make him a stud!  Look at CC and AJ...they are both considered ace materials right now and their era's are in the 3.60 area....YOU DON'T SEE MANY AL PITCHERS WITH ERA'S IN THE 2'S...It happens but its rare




> You're talking about 2 years, and you're also talking about almost 300 games. It doesn't show superiority of the league it's a just so happens this year type of thing. The balance could just as easily shift next year. Just an abberation since the world series always seems to be a toss up.



lol should we go back more?
Ok i showed u 08 and 09

2009- AL WINS  137-114
2008- AL WINS 149-108
2007-  AL WINS 137-115
2006- AL WINS- 154-98
2005- AL WINS- 136-116

Total- AL WINS  713- 551

1264 TOTAL GAMES OVER 5 YEARS

AND AL has wont he all star game every year which really doesn't mean much to me but you can throw that in the fire?

if 162 games over 500 isn't enough to show you how dominant the AL is over the NL then you are hopeless.

World Series doesn't show who the better league is...anything can happen in a short series...any baseball fan knows that.  Put the Yankees in the NL somewhere and they win 115 games in a season


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> They had enough mediocre pitching to get by and let the offense carry them through the regular season. It also depends on which season you are talking about. There were lots of different pitchers in different years for the Yankers. Let's be clear before you say they had great pitching from 98 until now. there's been some sparse years since 01. Sure some big names, but like you said, not big performances pitching wise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, lets get something str8...if you have hold an era in the 3's in the American league...you are doing a damn fine job.
> 
> 2002- Moose 4.05 era 18 wins
> Wells 3.75 era  19 wins
> Clemens  4.35ERA 13 Wins
> Petite     3.27 ERA 13 wins
> Orlando hernandez    3.64 era
> 
> very good pitching staff....and the big bad power bats they had in 02 went dead against good pitching...first round exit to the angels.
> 
> 2003- same as above except u add weaver which had the highest era of almost 6....lost in the world series to the marlins?  WHY?  Because they couldnt hit pavano, beckett, and penny.
> 
> The same goes on for the remaining years...Yankees have had good pitching, they have been top 3 in the league for runs scored all of these years...yet no run.
> 
> According to your theory, since they are top 3 in scoring the most runs in the league they should have been going farther...but they would get stopped when they face good pitching..BASEBALL 101  PITCHING WINS CHAMPIONSHIPS.
> 
> Best example...why did the dimanondbacks win the 01 series?   SCHILLING AND JOHNSON...THATS IT.  Sure mo blew the game, but the main reason they were in the situation is because Schill and RJ shut the yanks superior offense down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best era Wang has EVER done is 3.63 in his best year. His career era is a less than stellar 4.16.
> Mussina was great with Baltimore but never quite the same with the Yankees. The offense helped him out. Last year he had a blip with a great season. The only time he's EVER won 20 games and the best season of his career. Certainly the best since 1995. With that offense he should have had at least one more 20 win season.  His career Yankees era is about 4. Not Ace material.
> This proves their starting pitching has been decent but it's the unbelievable offense that carried them. C'mon don't let the New York smog cloud your judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. 3.63 in the American league for a sinkerball pitcher is the BEST YOU WILL GET.  Career era?  he's been the league for 5 years and the first year it was in the 4's and the following 2 19 win seasons it was in the low to mid 3's!  Then he got hurt the next season and he hasnt been the same...His era is inflated cause its up to 9 this year.  Start making sense please...and he won 19 games 2 years in a row!  it wasn't a blip,please know what you are talking about.
> 
> Wang was also 8-2 when he hurt himself and lost the rest of the season..safe to say he was on his way to a 20 win season yet again....then he hasn't been the same since his injury.
> 
> Also, on Mussina...he did a fine job with the Yankees...ERA with the Yanks was 4.40 mostly because of one bad season he had in 07 with a 5.15 era...all the other seasons he consitently won 15+ games and had era's that fluctuated from 3.30-4.40...more then adequate and many teams would kill for that type of production.
> 
> Their offense has carried them...but the Yanks also had pitching through the seasons...and the best closer in baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> lol the AL has dominated interleague play every year for the past 5 years...but i guess thats because the leagues are even?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point...thats why if you had 2 ace pitchers...your chances of winning a series triples!  I would take 2 ace pitchers that I know can shut a team down over 3 guys in the lineups who can hit 50 homeruns.  Anyone with any sort of baseball intelligence would agree.  What good is beating up on the 3rd starter if you are just going to see the #1 guy again on game 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are also nitpicking the Yankee team that is talked about as one of the greatest teams ever...they went 125-50 in the season...go look at 96...how did we win the 96 series against the braves?
> 
> The braves shelled us the first 2 games...then we got superb pitching performances by david cone, pettite in a 1-0 victory and Jimmy Key...PITCHING!!!!!  All the other seasons was all about getting the ball to Mariano...it was a 7 inning game between Nelson, mendoza, stanton and mo it was a 7 inning game...no one would hit them in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> and that is why you would fail as a GM.  Yes, you need both...however you will get farther with a mediocre offense and a Grade A pitching staff then you would with a all star offense and a mediocre pitching staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then your defense is that he will fair better now since his era has gone up nearly a full run in a weaker hitting National League?  Whats gonna happen to Zito when faces heavy offenses like the Yanks, Angels, Rangers, Rays, Sox, Tigers etc..
> 
> 
> 
> BUT YOU DON'T MAKE THE RIDICULOSULY STUPID TRADE OF CAIN FOR MANNY LIKE YOU SAID YOU DO IN A HEARTBEAT.   Cause then you tip the balance and now you have shit for pitching.  You don't go anywhere with 1 stud...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you think the Yankees would throw at little Timmy  free agent right now? 150 million? That would be in a down economy as well. You would change your tune if you could stay up late enough to watch this kid pitch in pinstripes. The Boss Jr. would break even the Yankees bank to pick up this National Leaguer if he were available and surely doesn't think AL hitters wouldn't get carved up just the same. Just like CC and AJ TT would be just the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what the hell are you talking about?  Just because they pitch in the NL doesn't make the pitcher inferior...the league in general is inferior.  I bet my left nut that Timmy doesn't have an era under 3 in the AL EAST....He has an era in the low to mid 3's which is what would be expected from him and that would make him a stud!  Look at CC and AJ...they are both considered ace materials right now and their era's are in the 3.60 area....YOU DON'T SEE MANY AL PITCHERS WITH ERA'S IN THE 2'S...It happens but its rare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about 2 years, and you're also talking about almost 300 games. It doesn't show superiority of the league it's a just so happens this year type of thing. The balance could just as easily shift next year. Just an abberation since the world series always seems to be a toss up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol should we go back more?
> Ok i showed u 08 and 09
> 
> 2009- AL WINS  137-114
> 2008- AL WINS 149-108
> 2007-  AL WINS 137-115
> 2006- AL WINS- 154-98
> 2005- AL WINS- 136-116
> 
> Total- AL WINS  713- 551
> 
> 1264 TOTAL GAMES OVER 5 YEARS
> 
> AND AL has wont he all star game every year which really doesn't mean much to me but you can throw that in the fire?
> 
> if 162 games over 500 isn't enough to show you how dominant the AL is over the NL then you are hopeless.
> 
> World Series doesn't show who the better league is...anything can happen in a short series...any baseball fan knows that.  Put the Yankees in the NL somewhere and they win 115 games in a season
Click to expand...



You must sleep in yankee underwear, pillow cases and bedsheets. Your whole house is probably a shrine to the team. Your bias is showing. You have shown me that the AL
has won 7 games and the NL 5 over the last 5 years. That's hardly dominating. Take any 5 year period in the history of baseball and you are going to find a 7-5 score between the two leages. It's a cyclical game, baseball. by the way you are still ignoring the balance. The old washington senators had a staff with 3 20 game winners back in 1930 but failed to make the playoffs because their run support was lowere than their team era. Team runs per game must be higher than team era. It's simple mathematics. 

You act like I don't value pitching. All this time I've been talking about the Giants case. In their case they need a stud bat more than they need a stud arm. that is the exact reason why the Dodgers are ahead of them. Because their runs per game is so much higher than their team era. The Giants rpg is barely ahead of their era. if they got a big bat in their case it would widen the gap in between their rpg and era despite the loss of cain.


First you have to get to the playoffs before you can rely on your pitching. great Hitting has a stronger impact on getting TO the playoffs. Pitching has a stronger impact in the playoffs because of short series. 

The Giants need to balance out their offense. so I take Pujols over Cain. They may not be as good IN  the playoffs, but at least we would be assured of getting there. Cuz we all know, once you get there, anything can happen.


----------



## Truthspeaker

How about everyone What is your opinion. Who would you rather have on YOUR home team?

Matt Cain or Albert Pujols.


----------



## Andrew2382

has nothing to do with the yankees you twit...you are the one who started throwing ou the stats on the yanks....

THE NATIONAL LEAGUE HAS NOT TAKEN AN INTERLEAGUE SERIES IN THE PAST 9 YEARS!!!!!  If that doesn't show you that it's an inferior league then you are clueless.

How do you determine which league is better...interleague play is the only way to factor it...you can't compare stats from one team to another...you have to let them play...a 1200 game sample is more then enough and the AL has more then 700 wins..

You apparently don't value pitching if you are willign to gice up Cain who is #1 material for someone like manny or Pujols....BASEBALL 101 in case you missed it last time....PITCHING WINS YOU GAMES AND CHAMPIONSHIPS.  It is by far the most important aspect of a team..

You build your team aroudn your pitching...ask any GM that and they will tell you the same.  We have seen time and time again good pitching shut down Offensive teams...and it will continue to happen.


----------



## Andrew2382

Truthspeaker said:


> How about everyone What is your opinion. Who would you rather have on YOUR home team?
> 
> Matt Cain or Albert Pujols.




thats a ridiculous question, cause every team has different needs...the real question is...if you were the GM of the giants would u make that trade...i myself wouldn't.

There are plenty of bats out there....very few stud pitchers


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about everyone What is your opinion. Who would you rather have on YOUR home team?
> 
> Matt Cain or Albert Pujols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a ridiculous question, cause every team has different needs...the real question is...if you were the GM of the giants would u make that trade...i myself wouldn't.
> 
> There are plenty of bats out there....very few stud pitchers
Click to expand...


There aren't plenty of bats out there. We've been trying to get one since Matt Williams left in 97. It's not easy to have a premier bat. Every championship team, along with pitching needs at least two stud hitters. that's what has held the Giants back all these years. Add a Matt Williams in his prime to stay with Bonds post 97 and you would have seen the 02 series be over in 5 games. (They still blew it anyways with just Bonds). 

Balance. Listen to me meat. It's not one aspect that wins championships. It's balance.


----------



## Xenophon

Truthspeaker said:


> How about everyone What is your opinion. Who would you rather have on YOUR home team?
> 
> Matt Cain or Albert Pujols.


Cain, no question.

Remember this, in 1969 the NY Mets won a World series with Tom Seaver.

Not a single one of the Mets hitters were memorable, yet the team they beat had a number of hall of famers including Brooks Robertson.

When you have great pitching, you always have a chance.

When you have great hitting, you fill up stat books and watch the world series on TV.


----------



## Andrew2382

wow someone else who knows the game agrees with me

shocking

and don't call me meat...your lack of baseball fundamental and knowledge doesn't give you the right to use Bull Durham terms...you must earn that right


----------



## Xenophon

NY rolls along, beating seattle again on tex's 9th inning HR.

Boston scores 6 with 2 out in the 9th to beat Texas and keep station at 6 1/2 behind.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pitching is the main reason you haven't been this good since '04, X.
> 
> I've been saying for a while now though, SF is one big bat away from being a powerhouse.
> 
> But you just don't trade a pitcher with cy young potential for that bat, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do. Look at the Dodgers. They have a comfortable lead on us and don't even have 1 guy as good as cain or lincecum.
> Adding a Pujols will win you close to 50 games because of the positive effects he would have on a guy like Pablo Sandoval and Freddy Sanchez. I still do Cain for Pujols.
Click to expand...


The Dodgers don't have Cain and Lincecum, no, but who the hell does?  That's the kind of 1-2 you rarely see.  The Dodgers have some good pitchers in their rotation.  They're not Cain and Lincecum, but they're not bad by any means.  They keep their team in the game so their bats can score enough runs to win.  Same thing with the Phillies last year.  Our pitching wasn't stellar, but it was better than any other year in recent memory and that's what got us over the hump.

LA's pitchers got them to the NLCS last year, and it was those pitchers performing poorly that _lost_ it for them, too.

Pujols would simply not make up for losing Cain.  I stick by that.


----------



## Xenophon

You don't trade aces for anybody.

Not if you want to win.

Frisco could have had a ton of decent hitters that were moved for next to nothing, SF is just trying to win on the cheap.


----------



## Paulie

I don't understand why SF didn't go after Holliday.

I also think they could have used a combination of Sanchez and maybe Fred Lewis, for Dan Uggla.

SF has some arms in AAA ready to come up.  Sanchez is expendable if it means a bat like Uggla.

Sorry, but dealing Cain ends your chances at the postseason.


----------



## Xenophon

The Giants could have had:

Holiday
Njer Morgan
Eric Hinski
Nick Johnson
Jeff Francouer

all for players to be named later or low level prospects.

Giants are trying to win without adding payroll, that is why they didn't get a bat.


----------



## Paulie

If Rowand played to his potential, that would help.  He had that great contract year with Philly, and then NOTHING after signing.  Go figure 

He's capable of .300/30/100


----------



## Paulie

What a bunch of bullshit at the end of the phils game.  Lidge is managing to find every single way to blow a game this season.

Rubber match tomorrow for bragging rights, Chris.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> If Rowand played to his potential, that would help.  He had that great contract year with Philly, and then NOTHING after signing.  Go figure
> 
> He's capable of .300/30/100



Rowand is not capable of all of those at the same time. He is a .280 20 homer 75 rbi guy. Respectable if he could just do that.


----------



## Truthspeaker

You guys haven't been watching the giants very much because you are all in bed snoozing. The Giants could afford to lose one ace when they already have two. The have the overall best team era in the majors and it would open up a spot for one of their two blue chip prospects in the minors. If you replace Cain with just an average starter and get Pujols.... Sorry meat, the Giants would get to the playoffs in a hurry. You don't know how bad the Giants offense is right now. 

but I'll take the Panda going deep on Santana in a 3-4 day and Bengie Molina's game winner in the tenth! I hope David Wright is ok after the headshot he took from Cain.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rowand played to his potential, that would help.  He had that great contract year with Philly, and then NOTHING after signing.  Go figure
> 
> He's capable of .300/30/100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowand is not capable of all of those at the same time. He is a .280 20 homer 75 rbi guy. Respectable if he could just do that.
Click to expand...


Look at his contract year stats, in his last season with philly.

.309 - 27hr - 89 RBI

He batted 5th, after Utley and Howard had already pretty much cleared the bases, otherwise he'd have had 100 rbi.

Those numbers were far and away the best of his career, and one only needs to realize that he put those numbers up because it was a contract year.  

Hence, he's CAPABLE of it.  Capable of, and giving enough of a shit to DO IT, are obviously two different things.  You're missing out on runs that you should be getting with Rowand, and it's a problem.

Maybe he needs better protection, in which case you should have picked up one of the various bats that were available this season.


----------



## Xenophon

Giants could not afford to lose pitching.

Take out 12 wins and an average guy gives you maybe half of that, say a big bat wins you 4 more so you have back 10, you are still -2 in the hole.

NEVER give up aces.


----------



## Andrew2382

xeno, 

just stop...he doesn't know his ass from his elbow.

Apparently he thinks by watching Bull Durham a few times gives him any sense of baseball knowledge or basic understandings of the fundamentals.

god you are clueless

1 ace doesn't get you anywhere...IE look at the twins back when they had Santana...however put 2 aces' in the lineup and make the playoffs and your chances of getting a ring double.

You really need to understand that pitching goes farther then hitting.

You need both..but any team will be able to score runs off bad pitching...even a great team won't score runs off an ace


----------



## Paulie

If Rowand produced to his potential, and they had another decent bat that could add 50 rbi, SF easily gets the wildcard.

You get rid of Cain, and now you pretty much give up the potential game 2 win in the playoffs.  With that rotation, you can make things happen.  That's the point of having the good pitching, if you can get into the postseason, there's no telling how far you could go.

This logic seems to be lost on truthspeaker, and it's making this discussion really hard to endure.


----------



## Paulie

Andrew2382 said:


> any team will be able to score runs off bad pitching...even a great team won't score runs off an ace


This sums it all up right here.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again behind Mitre (there's a shock) 5-2.

Boston falls to texas 7-2.

NY now 7 1/2 games in front.


----------



## Xenophon

NY falls as the bullpen implodes for a 10-3 loss.

Boston losses again to Texas, so the lead stays at 7 1/2, with Texas now the WC leader by .5 games.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthspeaker said:


> You guys haven't been watching the giants very much because you are all in bed snoozing. The Giants could afford to lose one ace when they already have two. The have the overall best team era in the majors and it would open up a spot for one of their two blue chip prospects in the minors. If you replace Cain with just an average starter and get Pujols.... Sorry meat, the Giants would get to the playoffs in a hurry. You don't know how bad the Giants offense is right now.
> 
> but I'll take the Panda going deep on Santana in a 3-4 day and Bengie Molina's game winner in the tenth! I hope David Wright is ok after the headshot he took from Cain.



Lucky for my Dodger blue that won't happen.  I was sorry to see Wright take a beaning like that.  I hope he will be OK real soon.


----------



## tigerbob

> DETROIT -- No, Sunday wasn't a good day for Ryan Raburn. But it wasn't easy being a Tigers player in scoring position, either.
> 
> Realistically, though, although Raburn's two 10th-inning errors brought in the go-ahead run in the Tigers' 3-2 loss to the Royals, there's a chance they might not have cost Detroit anything besides more stranded baserunners. As glaring as the three "E5" calls on the day were, *Detroit's 0-for-16 line with runners in scoring position and 10 runners left on base* also stood out.
> 
> Missed opportunities cost Tigers | tigers.com: News



Very depressing afternoon with the kids at Comerica Park.....

Enough said.


----------



## Paulie

So much for that theory that the Braves are better than the Phils, eh Chris?

We took 2 of 3, and you're STILL 6 games back, same as you were a couple weeks ago when you claimed you'd be taking first from us.

You're not as good as us, just deal with it.


----------



## Xenophon

More bad news for the hapless Mets, David Wright, their best player will be out for the year after being beaned by Matt Cain.


----------



## Paulie

I suspect he's out for the year because the Mets are out of the race.

Better to just take a rest than to try and push it for nothing.  If they were in the race, I bet he'd be back.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Rowand played to his potential, that would help.  He had that great contract year with Philly, and then NOTHING after signing.  Go figure
> 
> He's capable of .300/30/100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowand is not capable of all of those at the same time. He is a .280 20 homer 75 rbi guy. Respectable if he could just do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at his contract year stats, in his last season with philly.
> 
> .309 - 27hr - 89 RBI
> 
> He batted 5th, after Utley and Howard had already pretty much cleared the bases, otherwise he'd have had 100 rbi.
> 
> Those numbers were far and away the best of his career, and one only needs to realize that he put those numbers up because it was a contract year.
> 
> Hence, he's CAPABLE of it.  Capable of, and giving enough of a shit to DO IT, are obviously two different things.  You're missing out on runs that you should be getting with Rowand, and it's a problem.
> 
> Maybe he needs better protection, in which case you should have picked up one of the various bats that were available this season.
Click to expand...


Rowand had his best career year already in a sardine box of a softball field in philadelphia. He couldn't even drive in 100 runs in that park. He couldn't even hit 30 there. He's not capable until he proves he can do it. He's a decent major league bat at best but we overpaid him by double.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Giants could not afford to lose pitching.
> 
> Take out 12 wins and an average guy gives you maybe half of that, say a big bat wins you 4 more so you have back 10, you are still -2 in the hole.
> 
> NEVER give up aces.



We are starving for some runs. Normally I would agree with you. but the giants consistently struggle to score 4 runs. Even our staff isn't that good. Look at last night against the mets. Any decent offense would be up 3-0 on the mets this series. Instead they lost 3-0; won 5-4 barely with Matt Cain on the mound;lost 3-2 and may win tonight 1-0. 

But you see this series is a microcosm of their whole season. If pitching isn't AMAZING, they lose. they need a major bat. What good is the best pitching staff in baseball if you can't at least score SOME runs. how about JUST ONE run. crimony!

The Giants are the exception to the "don't trade aces" rule.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> If Rowand produced to his potential, and they had another decent bat that could add 50 rbi, SF easily gets the wildcard.
> 
> You get rid of Cain, and now you pretty much give up the potential game 2 win in the playoffs.  With that rotation, you can make things happen.  That's the point of having the good pitching, if you can get into the postseason, there's no telling how far you could go.
> 
> This logic seems to be lost on truthspeaker, and it's making this discussion really hard to endure.



Paulie, your a moron only because you don't watch the Giants play. They struggle to get a single run across the board every day. It's agonizing. We are the exception to the rule in this case. THAT'S how bad they are. This is the extreme example. You absolutely cannot win unless you score A run.


----------



## Truthspeaker

tigerbob said:


> DETROIT -- No, Sunday wasn't a good day for Ryan Raburn. But it wasn't easy being a Tigers player in scoring position, either.
> 
> Realistically, though, although Raburn's two 10th-inning errors brought in the go-ahead run in the Tigers' 3-2 loss to the Royals, there's a chance they might not have cost Detroit anything besides more stranded baserunners. As glaring as the three "E5" calls on the day were, *Detroit's 0-for-16 line with runners in scoring position and 10 runners left on base* also stood out.
> 
> Missed opportunities cost Tigers | tigers.com: News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very depressing afternoon with the kids at Comerica Park.....
> 
> Enough said.
Click to expand...



sounds like the Giants when it comes to RISP.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> More bad news for the hapless Mets, David Wright, their best player will be out for the year after being beaned by Matt Cain.



That sucked. It really did. But Cain didn't deserve the boos he got either. Nobody wants to hit David Wright.


----------



## Paulie

Dude, I'm going to try this with you one more time...

You're in the fucking wild card race despite your lack of run scoring BECAUSE of your pitching.

You don't seem to get it.

You could have dumped off some prospects and maybe a Fred Lewis, or a Johnathan Sanchez, and gotten one of the bats that were available this season.  You have pitching prospects in AAA that are ready to come up, that could replace Sanchez.

Rowand got his money and now he doesn't give a fuck.  That's a problem, and you're losing out on runs because of it.  He knocked in 90 runs in '07.  He'll do about half of that this year, which is bullshit.  

If you lose Matt Cain you can forget about the playoffs.  Everyone agrees but you.  

But I'll tell you what, I'll give you Ryan Howard right now for Matt Cain, straight up.  And I'll sleep like a fucking baby.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Dude, I'm going to try this with you one more time...
> 
> You're in the fucking wild card race despite your lack of run scoring BECAUSE of your pitching.
> 
> You don't seem to get it.
> 
> You could have dumped off some prospects and maybe a Fred Lewis, or a Johnathan Sanchez, and gotten one of the bats that were available this season.  You have pitching prospects in AAA that are ready to come up, that could replace Sanchez.
> 
> Rowand got his money and now he doesn't give a fuck.  That's a problem, and you're losing out on runs because of it.  He knocked in 90 runs in '07.  He'll do about half of that this year, which is bullshit.
> 
> If you lose Matt Cain you can forget about the playoffs.  Everyone agrees but you.
> 
> But I'll tell you what, I'll give you Ryan Howard right now for Matt Cain, straight up.  And I'll sleep like a fucking baby.



I wouldn't take Howard because he strikes out too much. It would need to be a Prince Fielder or Albert Pujols. Someone who drives in a hell of a lot of runs.  Of course I wouldn't have been a proponent of trading either of my aces at the deadline for a Matt Holliday type player but we should have traded prospects for him since that's what the stupid A's always want more than real players. I'd definitely take a young Ichiro because he SCORES RUNS.

But now the giants management has let us down and so we are stuck with hoping the offense gets better on its own. 
I'll tell ya though it would get better on it's own if Bruce Bochy wasn't an idiot at filling out a lineup card. some of his best hitters don't play regularly because they have to play fat contracts like Edgar renteria and Aaron Rowand. Those two guys are killing us. Juan Uribe and Nate Schierholtz both hover around .300 and are far better hitters than either of those two right now. Renteria hits .250 and Rowand .268. 
Plus Bochy insists that Bengie Molina is babe ruth and won't move his undisciplined ass to the 8th spot where he belongs. His on base percentage is .270! because he's the slowest player in any league or the minors. He refuses to draw walks which drives me insane at the cleanup hole. put freddy sanchez at 3rd and bat Pablo 4th and schierholtz 5th and their offense would instantly get better. 

But Botch-y is an idiot like I said. He's good with pitchers and bullpen but not with filling out a batting order. You see why I am frustrated with the worst offensive team in baseball?

We won't make the playoffs unless we start hitting better. if the giants stay at their current offensive output we won't be able to use our aces in the playoffs so what's the point?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm going to try this with you one more time...
> 
> You're in the fucking wild card race despite your lack of run scoring BECAUSE of your pitching.
> 
> You don't seem to get it.
> 
> You could have dumped off some prospects and maybe a Fred Lewis, or a Johnathan Sanchez, and gotten one of the bats that were available this season.  You have pitching prospects in AAA that are ready to come up, that could replace Sanchez.
> 
> Rowand got his money and now he doesn't give a fuck.  That's a problem, and you're losing out on runs because of it.  He knocked in 90 runs in '07.  He'll do about half of that this year, which is bullshit.
> 
> If you lose Matt Cain you can forget about the playoffs.  Everyone agrees but you.
> 
> But I'll tell you what, I'll give you Ryan Howard right now for Matt Cain, straight up.  And I'll sleep like a fucking baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take Howard because he strikes out too much. It would need to be a Prince Fielder or Albert Pujols. Someone who drives in a hell of a lot of runs.  Of course I wouldn't have been a proponent of trading either of my aces at the deadline for a Matt Holliday type player but we should have traded prospects for him since that's what the stupid A's always want more than real players. I'd definitely take a young Ichiro because he SCORES RUNS.
> 
> But now the giants management has let us down and so we are stuck with hoping the offense gets better on its own.
> I'll tell ya though it would get better on it's own if Bruce Bochy wasn't an idiot at filling out a lineup card. some of his best hitters don't play regularly because they have to play fat contracts like Edgar renteria and Aaron Rowand. Those two guys are killing us. Juan Uribe and Nate Schierholtz both hover around .300 and are far better hitters than either of those two right now. Renteria hits .250 and Rowand .268.
> Plus Bochy insists that Bengie Molina is babe ruth and won't move his undisciplined ass to the 8th spot where he belongs. His on base percentage is .270! because he's the slowest player in any league or the minors. He refuses to draw walks which drives me insane at the cleanup hole. put freddy sanchez at 3rd and bat Pablo 4th and schierholtz 5th and their offense would instantly get better.
> 
> But Botch-y is an idiot like I said. He's good with pitchers and bullpen but not with filling out a batting order. You see why I am frustrated with the worst offensive team in baseball?
> 
> We won't make the playoffs unless we start hitting better. if the giants stay at their current offensive output we won't be able to use our aces in the playoffs so what's the point?
Click to expand...


I am hoping to high heavens you guys don't make the playoffs, because I don't want the Beloved Blue facing your pitching.  However, I think Colorado will collapse, the Giants will sneak in. and I pray the Central Division winner is going to blast your sock off.  Dodgers will beat Philly this year in the playoffs, then we toast and roast either Chicago or St. Louis on the way to the World Series.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm going to try this with you one more time...
> 
> You're in the fucking wild card race despite your lack of run scoring BECAUSE of your pitching.
> 
> You don't seem to get it.
> 
> You could have dumped off some prospects and maybe a Fred Lewis, or a Johnathan Sanchez, and gotten one of the bats that were available this season.  You have pitching prospects in AAA that are ready to come up, that could replace Sanchez.
> 
> Rowand got his money and now he doesn't give a fuck.  That's a problem, and you're losing out on runs because of it.  He knocked in 90 runs in '07.  He'll do about half of that this year, which is bullshit.
> 
> If you lose Matt Cain you can forget about the playoffs.  Everyone agrees but you.
> 
> But I'll tell you what, I'll give you Ryan Howard right now for Matt Cain, straight up.  And I'll sleep like a fucking baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take Howard because he strikes out too much. It would need to be a Prince Fielder or Albert Pujols. Someone who drives in a hell of a lot of runs.  Of course I wouldn't have been a proponent of trading either of my aces at the deadline for a Matt Holliday type player but we should have traded prospects for him since that's what the stupid A's always want more than real players. I'd definitely take a young Ichiro because he SCORES RUNS.
> 
> But now the giants management has let us down and so we are stuck with hoping the offense gets better on its own.
> I'll tell ya though it would get better on it's own if Bruce Bochy wasn't an idiot at filling out a lineup card. some of his best hitters don't play regularly because they have to play fat contracts like Edgar renteria and Aaron Rowand. Those two guys are killing us. Juan Uribe and Nate Schierholtz both hover around .300 and are far better hitters than either of those two right now. Renteria hits .250 and Rowand .268.
> Plus Bochy insists that Bengie Molina is babe ruth and won't move his undisciplined ass to the 8th spot where he belongs. His on base percentage is .270! because he's the slowest player in any league or the minors. He refuses to draw walks which drives me insane at the cleanup hole. put freddy sanchez at 3rd and bat Pablo 4th and schierholtz 5th and their offense would instantly get better.
> 
> But Botch-y is an idiot like I said. He's good with pitchers and bullpen but not with filling out a batting order. You see why I am frustrated with the worst offensive team in baseball?
> 
> We won't make the playoffs unless we start hitting better. if the giants stay at their current offensive output we won't be able to use our aces in the playoffs so what's the point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping to high heavens you guys don't make the playoffs, because I don't want the Beloved Blue facing your pitching.  However, I think Colorado will collapse, the Giants will sneak in. and I pray the Central Division winner is going to blast your sock off.  Dodgers will beat Philly this year in the playoffs, then we toast and roast either Chicago or St. Louis on the way to the World Series.
Click to expand...


Boy wouldn't it be sweet to have a Dodgers Giants Series on one side and a Red Sox Yankees series on the other side. We won't stand a chance if that umpiring crew is there frome the last series. 
They were the worst officiating crew in the 164 year history of the game.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthspeaker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take Howard because he strikes out too much. It would need to be a Prince Fielder or Albert Pujols. Someone who drives in a hell of a lot of runs.  Of course I wouldn't have been a proponent of trading either of my aces at the deadline for a Matt Holliday type player but we should have traded prospects for him since that's what the stupid A's always want more than real players. I'd definitely take a young Ichiro because he SCORES RUNS.
> 
> But now the giants management has let us down and so we are stuck with hoping the offense gets better on its own.
> I'll tell ya though it would get better on it's own if Bruce Bochy wasn't an idiot at filling out a lineup card. some of his best hitters don't play regularly because they have to play fat contracts like Edgar renteria and Aaron Rowand. Those two guys are killing us. Juan Uribe and Nate Schierholtz both hover around .300 and are far better hitters than either of those two right now. Renteria hits .250 and Rowand .268.
> Plus Bochy insists that Bengie Molina is babe ruth and won't move his undisciplined ass to the 8th spot where he belongs. His on base percentage is .270! because he's the slowest player in any league or the minors. He refuses to draw walks which drives me insane at the cleanup hole. put freddy sanchez at 3rd and bat Pablo 4th and schierholtz 5th and their offense would instantly get better.
> 
> But Botch-y is an idiot like I said. He's good with pitchers and bullpen but not with filling out a batting order. You see why I am frustrated with the worst offensive team in baseball?
> 
> We won't make the playoffs unless we start hitting better. if the giants stay at their current offensive output we won't be able to use our aces in the playoffs so what's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to high heavens you guys don't make the playoffs, because I don't want the Beloved Blue facing your pitching.  However, I think Colorado will collapse, the Giants will sneak in. and I pray the Central Division winner is going to blast your sock off.  Dodgers will beat Philly this year in the playoffs, then we toast and roast either Chicago or St. Louis on the way to the World Series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy wouldn't it be sweet to have a Dodgers Giants Series on one side and a Red Sox Yankees series on the other side. We won't stand a chance if that umpiring crew is there frome the last series.
> They were the worst officiating crew in the 164 year history of the game.
Click to expand...


Yeah, oh, yeah.


----------



## Xenophon

Truthspeaker said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants could not afford to lose pitching.
> 
> Take out 12 wins and an average guy gives you maybe half of that, say a big bat wins you 4 more so you have back 10, you are still -2 in the hole.
> 
> NEVER give up aces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are starving for some runs. Normally I would agree with you. but the giants consistently struggle to score 4 runs. Even our staff isn't that good. Look at last night against the mets. Any decent offense would be up 3-0 on the mets this series. Instead they lost 3-0; won 5-4 barely with Matt Cain on the mound;lost 3-2 and may win tonight 1-0.
> 
> But you see this series is a microcosm of their whole season. If pitching isn't AMAZING, they lose. they need a major bat. What good is the best pitching staff in baseball if you can't at least score SOME runs. how about JUST ONE run. crimony!
> 
> The Giants are the exception to the "don't trade aces" rule.
Click to expand...

No they are not.

Trade an ace and you will be struggling to have a win.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants could not afford to lose pitching.
> 
> Take out 12 wins and an average guy gives you maybe half of that, say a big bat wins you 4 more so you have back 10, you are still -2 in the hole.
> 
> NEVER give up aces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are starving for some runs. Normally I would agree with you. but the giants consistently struggle to score 4 runs. Even our staff isn't that good. Look at last night against the mets. Any decent offense would be up 3-0 on the mets this series. Instead they lost 3-0; won 5-4 barely with Matt Cain on the mound;lost 3-2 and may win tonight 1-0.
> 
> But you see this series is a microcosm of their whole season. If pitching isn't AMAZING, they lose. they need a major bat. What good is the best pitching staff in baseball if you can't at least score SOME runs. how about JUST ONE run. crimony!
> 
> The Giants are the exception to the "don't trade aces" rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they are not.
> 
> Trade an ace and you will be struggling to have a win.
Click to expand...


this could all be a moot point if the giants would hit half as good as they did yesterday.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm going to try this with you one more time...
> 
> You're in the fucking wild card race despite your lack of run scoring BECAUSE of your pitching.
> 
> You don't seem to get it.
> 
> You could have dumped off some prospects and maybe a Fred Lewis, or a Johnathan Sanchez, and gotten one of the bats that were available this season.  You have pitching prospects in AAA that are ready to come up, that could replace Sanchez.
> 
> Rowand got his money and now he doesn't give a fuck.  That's a problem, and you're losing out on runs because of it.  He knocked in 90 runs in '07.  He'll do about half of that this year, which is bullshit.
> 
> If you lose Matt Cain you can forget about the playoffs.  Everyone agrees but you.
> 
> But I'll tell you what, I'll give you Ryan Howard right now for Matt Cain, straight up.  And I'll sleep like a fucking baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take Howard because he strikes out too much. It would need to be a Prince Fielder or Albert Pujols. Someone who drives in a hell of a lot of runs.  Of course I wouldn't have been a proponent of trading either of my aces at the deadline for a Matt Holliday type player but we should have traded prospects for him since that's what the stupid A's always want more than real players. I'd definitely take a young Ichiro because he SCORES RUNS.
> 
> But now the giants management has let us down and so we are stuck with hoping the offense gets better on its own.
> I'll tell ya though it would get better on it's own if Bruce Bochy wasn't an idiot at filling out a lineup card. some of his best hitters don't play regularly because they have to play fat contracts like Edgar renteria and Aaron Rowand. Those two guys are killing us. Juan Uribe and Nate Schierholtz both hover around .300 and are far better hitters than either of those two right now. Renteria hits .250 and Rowand .268.
> Plus Bochy insists that Bengie Molina is babe ruth and won't move his undisciplined ass to the 8th spot where he belongs. His on base percentage is .270! because he's the slowest player in any league or the minors. He refuses to draw walks which drives me insane at the cleanup hole. put freddy sanchez at 3rd and bat Pablo 4th and schierholtz 5th and their offense would instantly get better.
> 
> But Botch-y is an idiot like I said. He's good with pitchers and bullpen but not with filling out a batting order. You see why I am frustrated with the worst offensive team in baseball?
> 
> We won't make the playoffs unless we start hitting better. if the giants stay at their current offensive output we won't be able to use our aces in the playoffs so what's the point?
Click to expand...


I don't understand why you would trade Cain for Fielder, but not for Howard.  This year, Fielder is hitting better than he has in prior years, but typically they have the same stats.  Howard has more K's, but so what?  They both produce the same amount of runs.

And then you go and say you'd take Ichiro because he scores runs.  What good does an Ichiro do for your lineup if you still have no one to drive him in?  I hope you weren't saying that you would trade Cain for Ichiro.

You don't need a Prince Fielder to make the playoffs, you need another DECENT bat, and for the ones you already have to step their game up.  I'm going to mention Rowand again, because he's not playing to his potential, and you're wasting money on his ass.

All you need is a wild card, and your rotation can win you series'.  Players step it up to a higher level in the postseason too, so there's no telling what kind of production you get from your lineup once you get in.

If you get in this year, and don't do well, I might reconsider.  But I'd still try and keep Cain if you can, and look for somsone else that's not so expensive, that you can dump prospects for.  You should use Johnathan Sanchez as bait as well, he's expendable and could land you a nice bat.


----------



## Shogun

*St. Louis 	68 	52* 	.567 	- 	- 	9-1 	W5 	13-11 	32-24 	14-11 	9-6 	36-24 	32-28 	46-36 	22-16 	4-4 	14-12 	542 	485 	66-54 	8/17 @ LAD, W 3-2 	8/18 @ LAD, 10:10P
 Chicago 	60 	56 	.517 	6.0 	39 	3-7 	L1 	11-12 	34-23 	9-13 	6-8 	35-22 	25-34 	47-43 	13-13 	8-7 	15-17 	517 	495 	60-56 	8/17 @ SD, L 1-4 	8/18 @ SD, 10:05P
 Milwaukee 	58 	60 	.492 	9.0 	35 	4-6 	L2 	14-12 	29-23 	10-15 	5-10 	30-29 	28-31 	42-46 	16-14 	3-2 	15-17 	569 	598 	56-62 	8/17 @ PIT, L 5-9 	8/18 @ PIT, LIVE
 Houston 	57 	61 	.483 	10.0 	34 	4-6 	W1 	7-9 	25-32 	19-11 	6-9 	31-28 	26-33 	46-46 	11-15 	3-7 	17-15 	500 	573 	52-66 	8/16 @ MIL, W 8-5 	8/18 vs FLA, 8:05P
 Cincinnati 	50 	67 	.427 	16.5 	28 	4-6 	L3 	11-17 	25-27 	8-14 	6-9 	25-33 	25-34 	37-47 	13-20 	4-5 	13-13 	465 	554 	49-68 	8/16 vs WSH, L 4-5 	8/18 vs SF, 7:10P
 Pittsburgh 	47 	70 	.402 	19.5 	25 	2-8 	W1 	16-15 	15-31 	8-17 	8-7 	29-27 	18-43 	33-51 	14-19 	2-5 	8-18 	477 	550 	51-66 	8/17 vs MIL, W 9-5 	8/18 vs MIL, LIVE


----------



## Article 15

Shogun said:


> *St. Louis 	68 	52* 	.567 	- 	- 	9-1 	W5 	13-11 	32-24 	14-11 	9-6 	36-24 	32-28 	46-36 	22-16 	4-4 	14-12 	542 	485 	66-54 	8/17 @ LAD, W 3-2 	8/18 @ LAD, 10:10P
> Chicago 	60 	56 	.517 	6.0 	39 	3-7 	L1 	11-12 	34-23 	9-13 	6-8 	35-22 	25-34 	47-43 	13-13 	8-7 	15-17 	517 	495 	60-56 	8/17 @ SD, L 1-4 	8/18 @ SD, 10:05P
> Milwaukee 	58 	60 	.492 	9.0 	35 	4-6 	L2 	14-12 	29-23 	10-15 	5-10 	30-29 	28-31 	42-46 	16-14 	3-2 	15-17 	569 	598 	56-62 	8/17 @ PIT, L 5-9 	8/18 @ PIT, LIVE
> Houston 	57 	61 	.483 	10.0 	34 	4-6 	W1 	7-9 	25-32 	19-11 	6-9 	31-28 	26-33 	46-46 	11-15 	3-7 	17-15 	500 	573 	52-66 	8/16 @ MIL, W 8-5 	8/18 vs FLA, 8:05P
> Cincinnati 	50 	67 	.427 	16.5 	28 	4-6 	L3 	11-17 	25-27 	8-14 	6-9 	25-33 	25-34 	37-47 	13-20 	4-5 	13-13 	465 	554 	49-68 	8/16 vs WSH, L 4-5 	8/18 vs SF, 7:10P
> Pittsburgh 	47 	70 	.402 	19.5 	25 	2-8 	W1 	16-15 	15-31 	8-17 	8-7 	29-27 	18-43 	33-51 	14-19 	2-5 	8-18 	477 	550 	51-66 	8/17 vs MIL, W 9-5 	8/18 vs MIL, LIVE



Look!

A baseball matrix!


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *St. Louis 	68 	52* 	.567 	- 	- 	9-1 	W5 	13-11 	32-24 	14-11 	9-6 	36-24 	32-28 	46-36 	22-16 	4-4 	14-12 	542 	485 	66-54 	8/17 @ LAD, W 3-2 	8/18 @ LAD, 10:10P
> Chicago 	60 	56 	.517 	6.0 	39 	3-7 	L1 	11-12 	34-23 	9-13 	6-8 	35-22 	25-34 	47-43 	13-13 	8-7 	15-17 	517 	495 	60-56 	8/17 @ SD, L 1-4 	8/18 @ SD, 10:05P
> Milwaukee 	58 	60 	.492 	9.0 	35 	4-6 	L2 	14-12 	29-23 	10-15 	5-10 	30-29 	28-31 	42-46 	16-14 	3-2 	15-17 	569 	598 	56-62 	8/17 @ PIT, L 5-9 	8/18 @ PIT, LIVE
> Houston 	57 	61 	.483 	10.0 	34 	4-6 	W1 	7-9 	25-32 	19-11 	6-9 	31-28 	26-33 	46-46 	11-15 	3-7 	17-15 	500 	573 	52-66 	8/16 @ MIL, W 8-5 	8/18 vs FLA, 8:05P
> Cincinnati 	50 	67 	.427 	16.5 	28 	4-6 	L3 	11-17 	25-27 	8-14 	6-9 	25-33 	25-34 	37-47 	13-20 	4-5 	13-13 	465 	554 	49-68 	8/16 vs WSH, L 4-5 	8/18 vs SF, 7:10P
> Pittsburgh 	47 	70 	.402 	19.5 	25 	2-8 	W1 	16-15 	15-31 	8-17 	8-7 	29-27 	18-43 	33-51 	14-19 	2-5 	8-18 	477 	550 	51-66 	8/17 vs MIL, W 9-5 	8/18 vs MIL, LIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look!
> 
> A baseball matrix!
Click to expand...


Shogun is "The One".


----------



## Xenophon

Truthspeaker said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are starving for some runs. Normally I would agree with you. but the giants consistently struggle to score 4 runs. Even our staff isn't that good. Look at last night against the mets. Any decent offense would be up 3-0 on the mets this series. Instead they lost 3-0; won 5-4 barely with Matt Cain on the mound;lost 3-2 and may win tonight 1-0.
> 
> But you see this series is a microcosm of their whole season. If pitching isn't AMAZING, they lose. they need a major bat. What good is the best pitching staff in baseball if you can't at least score SOME runs. how about JUST ONE run. crimony!
> 
> The Giants are the exception to the "don't trade aces" rule.
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.
> 
> Trade an ace and you will be struggling to have a win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this could all be a moot point if the giants would hit half as good as they did yesterday.
Click to expand...


Most teams are not as lame as the Mets and won't trot out livan Hernandez as a big leaguer.


----------



## Article 15

My lil' buddy's first child was a masculine child!

Welcome, Dylan Pedroia - Extra Bases - Red Sox blog

Congrats Dustin and Kelli!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Thanks for the link article

I'm coughing orange


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Thanks for the link article
> 
> I'm coughing orange



Damn you ... I'm about to drive to work.


----------



## Xenophon

Speaking of lame, Met's manager Manuel AGAIN attacked long since traded Ryan Church in the papers, claiming 'he's not that kind of animal' comparing Church's concussion to David Wright's.


----------



## manifold

Nice coverage NESN! 

Return from commercial just in time to see Ortiz rounding first base on his home run trot!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they are not.
> 
> Trade an ace and you will be struggling to have a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this could all be a moot point if the giants would hit half as good as they did yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most teams are not as lame as the Mets and won't trot out livan Hernandez as a big leaguer.
Click to expand...


If most teams could have done the pitching job agains the Mets that the Giants did, they would all sweep the mets. But not the giants.


----------



## Xenophon

Truthspeaker said:


> If most teams could have done the pitching job agains the Mets that the Giants did, they would all sweep the mets. But not the giants.


You do know the Mets suck, right?

That they only have 2 guys in double figures with HRs, and both have only 10?


----------



## Xenophon

NY back on track with a 7-2 win behind 8 strong from CC.

Boston wins to remain 7 back, Texas falls so Boston is again even in the WC.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again, 3-2 and Boston keeps pace.

Texas falls, boston leads WC by a full game.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY wins again, 3-2 and Boston keeps pace.
> 
> Texas falls, boston leads WC by a full game.



We got to Doc ... Buchholz looked pretty good.

We're still in some trouble tho.


----------



## Article 15

And that Cliff Lee deal is looking damn good for Philly right now.

Dude's on fire.


----------



## Xenophon

I think everybody is kicking themselves that they didn't go for Lee.

On the other hand, Halladay has been beaten up by both NY and Boston since then.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> I think everybody is kicking themselves that they didn't go for Lee.
> 
> On the other hand, Halladay has been beaten up by both NY and Boston since then.



I was totally thinking the same thing, buddy.

- Like Halladay he's signed thru next season but with a smaller contract.

- The Indians were practically giving him away

- Right now Lee outperforming Halladay

I think a lot of teams have seen his shaky past and fear the bottom dropping out.  But after almost two straight seasons of success it's starting to look like Lee is in fact a pitcher reborn.


----------



## tigerbob

Another woeful Tigers batting performance as they fall 3-1 to the Mariners.


----------



## Shogun

tigerbob said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *St. Louis 	68 	52* 	.567 	- 	- 	9-1 	W5 	13-11 	32-24 	14-11 	9-6 	36-24 	32-28 	46-36 	22-16 	4-4 	14-12 	542 	485 	66-54 	8/17 @ LAD, W 3-2 	8/18 @ LAD, 10:10P
> Chicago 	60 	56 	.517 	6.0 	39 	3-7 	L1 	11-12 	34-23 	9-13 	6-8 	35-22 	25-34 	47-43 	13-13 	8-7 	15-17 	517 	495 	60-56 	8/17 @ SD, L 1-4 	8/18 @ SD, 10:05P
> Milwaukee 	58 	60 	.492 	9.0 	35 	4-6 	L2 	14-12 	29-23 	10-15 	5-10 	30-29 	28-31 	42-46 	16-14 	3-2 	15-17 	569 	598 	56-62 	8/17 @ PIT, L 5-9 	8/18 @ PIT, LIVE
> Houston 	57 	61 	.483 	10.0 	34 	4-6 	W1 	7-9 	25-32 	19-11 	6-9 	31-28 	26-33 	46-46 	11-15 	3-7 	17-15 	500 	573 	52-66 	8/16 @ MIL, W 8-5 	8/18 vs FLA, 8:05P
> Cincinnati 	50 	67 	.427 	16.5 	28 	4-6 	L3 	11-17 	25-27 	8-14 	6-9 	25-33 	25-34 	37-47 	13-20 	4-5 	13-13 	465 	554 	49-68 	8/16 vs WSH, L 4-5 	8/18 vs SF, 7:10P
> Pittsburgh 	47 	70 	.402 	19.5 	25 	2-8 	W1 	16-15 	15-31 	8-17 	8-7 	29-27 	18-43 	33-51 	14-19 	2-5 	8-18 	477 	550 	51-66 	8/17 vs MIL, W 9-5 	8/18 vs MIL, LIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look!
> 
> A baseball matrix!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shogun is "The One".
Click to expand...


"woa.. I know kung fu"


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If most teams could have done the pitching job agains the Mets that the Giants did, they would all sweep the mets. But not the giants.
> 
> 
> 
> You do know the Mets suck, right?
> 
> That they only have 2 guys in double figures with HRs, and both have only 10?
Click to expand...


that's the point I was making. The mets suck so that's why the Giants should have swept them. If any other team pitched as well as the Giants did in that series they would have swept the mets because other teams offenses are so much better than the Giants. 


See last night. The Giants won 1-0. I'll take it but Barry Zito was robbed of a win by his own offense.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> And that Cliff Lee deal is looking damn good for Philly right now.
> 
> Dude's on fire.



He's not on fire, he's just good like that all the time.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everybody is kicking themselves that they didn't go for Lee.
> 
> On the other hand, Halladay has been beaten up by both NY and Boston since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally thinking the same thing, buddy.
> 
> - Like Halladay he's signed thru next season but with a smaller contract.
> 
> - The Indians were practically giving him away
> 
> - Right now Lee outperforming Halladay
> 
> I think a lot of teams have seen his shaky past and fear the bottom dropping out.  But after almost two straight seasons of success it's starting to look like Lee is in fact a pitcher reborn.
Click to expand...


Lee is the truth


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs with a walk off win to edge the series against the M's.

West Coast swing starts tomorrow.  That's gonna mean some late nights on the Tigers message board.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everybody is kicking themselves that they didn't go for Lee.
> 
> On the other hand, Halladay has been beaten up by both NY and Boston since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally thinking the same thing, buddy.
> 
> - Like Halladay he's signed thru next season but with a smaller contract.
> 
> - The Indians were practically giving him away
> 
> - Right now Lee outperforming Halladay
> 
> I think a lot of teams have seen his shaky past and fear the bottom dropping out.  But after almost two straight seasons of success it's starting to look like Lee is in fact a pitcher reborn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lee is the truth
Click to expand...


So is Cain.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was totally thinking the same thing, buddy.
> 
> - Like Halladay he's signed thru next season but with a smaller contract.
> 
> - The Indians were practically giving him away
> 
> - Right now Lee outperforming Halladay
> 
> I think a lot of teams have seen his shaky past and fear the bottom dropping out.  But after almost two straight seasons of success it's starting to look like Lee is in fact a pitcher reborn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee is the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is Cain.
Click to expand...



Who would you rather have? I take Cain.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee is the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you rather have? I take Cain.
Click to expand...


Why take him when you'd just trade him?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is Cain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you rather have? I take Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why take him when you'd just trade him?
Click to expand...


Assuming I have a major league offense I would never trade Cain. See tonight. He pitches 8 innings and gives up 1 run and the Giants still couldn't get him a win. We had to squeak one out in the 10th to win 2-1....Again.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would you rather have? I take Cain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why take him when you'd just trade him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming I have a major league offense I would never trade Cain. See tonight. He pitches 8 innings and gives up 1 run and the Giants still couldn't get him a win. We had to squeak one out in the 10th to win 2-1....Again.
Click to expand...


According to his record, he's getting you a more than adequate amount of wins.  I don't know how many ND's he has, but you're not going to get 8 runs every time your ace steps on the mound.  I watched plenty of games where Cole Hamels got NOTHING.


----------



## Xenophon

NY up 6-1 in the third, not looking good for beantown...


----------



## Xenophon

NY pounds the sox 20-11 for their fifth straight off the sox and move to 7 1/2 in front.

Texas falls to the Rays so Boston is still 1 game up in the WC.


----------



## Xenophon

Boston returns the favor and pounds NY 14-1 to move back to 6 1/2 games.


----------



## Xenophon

NY hammers Berkett to the tune of 5 HR as CC wins easily, 8-4.

NY takes 2 of 3 at fenway and moves 7 1/2 ahead of Boston, who also lost a game to Texas and lead the WC by 1.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> NY hammers Berkett to the tune of 5 HR as CC wins easily, 8-4.
> 
> NY takes 2 of 3 at fenway and moves 7 1/2 ahead of Boston, who also lost a game to Texas and lead the WC by 1.



stick a fork in 'em, only chance now is the wild card. 
ah, well, it's almost labor day; i can remember when they wouldn't keep us in it past mother's day


----------



## Truthspeaker

Well my point has been made again. Pitching wins, except when you have the Giants offense. They keep losing to the rockies, even when Tim Lincecum is on the mound. 

Our pitchers can't just throw well, they have to throw shutouts to win. The ROCKIES are beating us.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> stick a fork in 'em, only chance now is the wild card.
> ah, well, it's almost labor day; i can remember when they wouldn't keep us in it past mother's day


You are getting Tim Wakefield back this week, and maybe Matusaka in two weeks, so its not all bad.

Plus NY is playing Texas next, if you take care of business with the pale hose you should open some distance with Texas.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> stick a fork in 'em, only chance now is the wild card.
> ah, well, it's almost labor day; i can remember when they wouldn't keep us in it past mother's day
> 
> 
> 
> You are getting Tim Wakefield back this week, and maybe Matusaka in two weeks, so its not all bad.
> 
> Plus NY is playing Texas next, *if you take care of business with the pale hose *you should open some distance with Texas.
Click to expand...


Yes, please hose the pale hose.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> Boston returns the favor and pounds NY 14-1 to move back to 6 1/2 games.



and it was nice


----------



## Xenophon

Missed last night's score, eh?


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston returns the favor and pounds NY 14-1 to move back to 6 1/2 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was nice
Click to expand...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then Beckett went and gave up a career high 5 home runs to them the next day ....


----------



## Luissa

you know what I think is funny Felix Hernadez has the second best ERA in AL but he has only won one game this month and the Mariner's are back to sucking it up.


----------



## Article 15

Luissa said:


> you know what I think is funny Felix Hernadez has the second best ERA in AL but he has only won one game this month and the Mariner's are back to sucking it up.



Here's to hoping Theo finds a way to pry him away from your ownership's cold dead hands.


----------



## Luissa

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what I think is funny Felix Hernadez has the second best ERA in AL but he has only won one game this month and the Mariner's are back to sucking it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping Theo finds a way to pry him away from your ownership's cold dead hands.
Click to expand...

I bet you do, pitcher's leave Seattle and they go on to win world series! Look at Randy Johnson. Shit you could have the best pitcher of all time come to Seattle and he wouldn't be able to do anything, it is like a black hole in the Mariners Bull pen.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston returns the favor and pounds NY 14-1 to move back to 6 1/2 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then Beckett went and gave up a career high 5 home runs to them the next day ....
Click to expand...

And only one went over the monster, 3 of them were to right center and one down the right flied line.

Unusal to see a lot of HR to that spot in fenway.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> and it was nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand then Beckett went and gave up a career high 5 home runs to them the next day ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only one went over the monster, 3 of them were to right center and one down the right flied line.
> 
> Unusal to see a lot of HR to that spot in fenway.
Click to expand...


The ball was really jumping out to right field for some reason last night.

I give Beckett credit for staying poised and getting into the eighth inning and all but jeeez that was tough to watch.


----------



## Xenophon

Its rough when you score 29 runs in 3 games and lose 2 of them.

I heard something about papelbon dissing wagner, what's up with that?


----------



## Andrew2382

Papelbon is a redneck asshole...I find it amazing that sox fans try to defend him and the stupid shit that comes out of his mouth.

First off, it's not his job to think that the sox pen is good enough...his job is to pitch and close games out.

If the front office wants to bring Wagner in, they have every right to.  

Also.

THE MET SEASON SUMMED UP RIGHT HERE

Fisticuffs In New York: Mets Fan Gets Soaked, Dropped - Philadelphia Phillies - Deadspin

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIDM74p6ZwQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIDM74p6ZwQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Its rough when you score 29 runs in 3 games and lose 2 of them.
> 
> I heard something about papelbon dissing wagner, what's up with that?



I can't say that I disagree with him but it sure isn't his place to be saying it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its rough when you score 29 runs in 3 games and lose 2 of them.
> 
> I heard something about papelbon dissing wagner, what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I disagree with him but it sure isn't his place to be saying it.
Click to expand...


He tried to clarify the statement.

He said that to bring in wagner they would have to get rid of someone, and he likes everyone and doesn't wanna see someone leave.

Ass is covered


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its rough when you score 29 runs in 3 games and lose 2 of them.
> 
> I heard something about papelbon dissing wagner, what's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I disagree with him but it sure isn't his place to be saying it.
Click to expand...


no question that he may be right, but it's not his job to open his dumb redneck mouth. 

What happens if the deal goes through....now look at the tension in the clubhouse.  Also he is dissing one of the better clsoers of our time...5h all time 385 total...I think Papelbon has like 150 so far...sure if he stays healthy eh will surpass him but he's got a long road a head of him

The guy is an idiot


----------



## Paulie

Wow, homeboy at that Mets game got aired the fuck out! 

That's nothing though.  It happens at every Phils Mets game.

I was at a game last year where an entire section was brawling, with guys jumping over rows of seats to get shots in.  It was all the way across on the other side of the park, so we didn't get to see it as well as we would have liked, but that kind of thing is par for the course at those games.

The tension between fans can be cut with a knife from the moment you walk up from your car and take your seats, until the moment you finally get out of the traffic jam and onto the freeway after the game.


Is it like that during Sox/Yanks games?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> Papelbon is a redneck asshole...I find it amazing that sox fans try to defend him and the stupid shit that comes out of his mouth.
> 
> First off, it's not his job to think that the sox pen is good enough...his job is to pitch and close games out.
> 
> If the front office wants to bring Wagner in, they have every right to.
> 
> Also.
> 
> THE MET SEASON SUMMED UP RIGHT HERE
> 
> Fisticuffs In New York: Mets Fan Gets Soaked, Dropped - Philadelphia Phillies - Deadspin
> 
> [youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIDM74p6ZwQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MIDM74p6ZwQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]



What's so bad is that the mets fan gets beer poured on him and THEN get's knocked out after he tried to fight back. Definitely a rough day at the yard.


----------



## Paulie

I like someone's comment at the bottom of that page..

why waste a $6.75 beer on a Mets fan?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> I like someone's comment at the bottom of that page..
> 
> why waste a $6.75 beer on a Mets fan?



Raiders fans are the worst. there were some 49ers fans at a preseason raiders game against the niners. A dad and his kid. The niners made a field goal and all the kid did was cheer for his team. Didn't take any shots at the raiders. 

the raider fan behind him poured beer all over the 9-year old kid.

On a separate occasion a chargers fan wearing his teams jersey was STABBED TO DEATH BY MEMBERS OF THE BLACK HOLE.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yankee/Sox games get rough...I've seen a few fights.

The best thing I ever saw was a red sox and a yankee fan were getting into it.  The sox fan was wearin sandals and went to charge the Yankee fan and his sandal went flying off.  At that second out of no where a random Yankee fan grabbed his sandal and went running down the corridor and disspeared lol.  The guy was walkin around barefoot for the rest of the night while getting abused by the section.  he left the game in the 5th inning.

That was hysterical


----------



## tigerbob

Thank you Boston.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Worst gut punch loss of all time. Last night's Giants rockies. 

The Giants FINALLY SCORE THEIR 2ND RUN IN THE 14TH. You think we'd finally win. Good bullpen. No problem.


Walk base hit walk pitcher comes up with one out. Maybe we get a double play out of it and get out of the game?

4-pitch walk to the pitcher
That's when I startpraying please don't give up a "CRACK!!!!!!!!!!"

grand slam...Giants fans everywhere



Like I said before. Another brilliant 1 run effort by the starting staff blown by the little league offense that IS Giants Baseball. 

We need a bat more than an ace!!!!!!!!!!! Only the Giants.


----------



## del

red sox win 6-3

they also picked up billy wagner for the rest of the season from the mets.


----------



## Xenophon

NY falls short in a furious comeback, scoring 4 in the bottom of the 9th before recording an out, 10-9.

Game ended as melky hit into a line drive DP.


----------



## Andrew2382

how is it that you can be  paid millions of dollars and be a Major League Baseball Player and still not know how to lay down a proper bunt?

How the fuck is that possible.

There should be a fine for screwing something up that is so easy


----------



## Xenophon

Swisher has not bunted all year, the Texas pitcher did the exact right thing, high heat which is tough to bunt.

Hairston fucked it up, there was no need to be that far off second with 1 out, Jeets was on deck, we still had a chance.


----------



## tigerbob

Despite trying their hearts out in the 7th inning, the Tigers still managed to beat the Angels last night.


----------



## Xenophon

NY back on track as Andy wins 9-2 over Texas.

Red Sox win on big crappy's walkoff to remain 6 behind, but gain a game on the defeated Rangers.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Giants Actually get a clutch homer from 2 guys!!!!!!!!!!! Actually COME BACK to beat the D-backs. Who knew? Of course our starter doesn't get a win.


----------



## trams

11-0 D-Backs win!!!!!


----------



## Xenophon

NY and Boston both lose, so the elad stays at six, Texas move to 1 1/2 in the WC.

Red Sox release Brad Penny.


----------



## Article 15

We should have traded Penny when he had some value.  He had been atrocious for the last 2 months.  

There were rumors swirling weeks ago about shipping him to Texas.  And now look ... if he had been there then they would have had to try to win despite him spotting the other team 6 every outing.

Theo has been slipping.  Any idiot should have seen this coming.  Hell, I did.

I don't know about this Wagner thing either.  Sure, it could pan out but much like in 2007, the bullpen isn't the issue.


----------



## Xenophon

You already have Okajima, another lefty is a big deal pickup, especially a hitable guy like Wagner.

The guy throws a heavy and straight fastball.


----------



## Article 15

I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Xenophon

Bringing him in at fenway will be an adventure.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> You already have Okajima, another lefty is a big deal pickup, especially a hitable guy like Wagner.
> 
> The guy throws a heavy and straight fastball.



He's basically a left handed Brad Lidge.  A straight mid-90's fast ball and a slider.

Is he still pitching from the wind-up with no one on?  That was the weirdest thing I ever saw.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins in extra innings on cano's 3 run blast, Boston keeps pace with a win over the Jays to remain 6 back.

Texas loses again so the WC lead jumps to 2 1/2 games.

Rays threw up the white flag and the cheap fucks traded Kazmir to the Angels.

This is why I said the Rays would never compete, they refuse to pay their players and the second they make some money they dump them, pennant race or no pennant race.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> NY wins in extra innings on cano's 3 run blast, Boston keeps pace with a win over the Jays to remain 6 back.
> 
> Texas loses again so the WC lead jumps to 2 1/2 games.
> 
> Rays threw up the white flag and the cheap fucks traded Kazmir to the Angels.
> 
> This is why I said the Rays would never compete, they refuse to pay their players and the second they make some money they dump them, pennant race or no pennant race.



It could be you and us in the classic.

I really hope so, I want the Yankees so bad.


----------



## Xenophon

If NY is good enough, it could happen.

Long time from that right now.


----------



## Paulie

I'm not sure who's beating you in the AL.

Same thing with us in the NL.  

I'm more worried about getting SF than LA.  Unlike what Truthspeaker seems to think, that pitching staff could take that team through the playoffs, as long as Cain or Lincecum could successfully pull a short rester.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> I'm not sure who's beating you in the AL.
> 
> Same thing with us in the NL.
> 
> I'm more worried about getting SF than LA.  Unlike what Truthspeaker seems to think, that pitching staff could take that team through the playoffs, as long as Cain or Lincecum could successfully pull a short rester.



Last night we won only because Timmy threw 8 shutout innings and Wilson slammed the door. That's the only way we win. If we shut them out. The Panda is our only legit hitter. he and Nate  Schierholtz who Bochy won't play.
I hope we keep it up. We need to sweep the Rockies. We could do it if Zito stays hot today. Because  Cain always owns the rockies.


----------



## Andrew2382

hitting > pitching guys

we went over this


----------



## tigerbob

Paulie said:


> *I'm not sure who's beating you in the AL.*


----------



## Andrew2382

I'm always worried about the angels...even tho the Yanks lost to them once this series a sweep none the less...the games were a lot closer then it looked...regardless they have our number.

They got a lot better with Kazmir who owns the AL west.

I see the sox beating the angels in the division series and Yanks beating the sox in the ALCS


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> hitting > pitching guys
> 
> we went over this



the giants are the only exception to this rule. That's why they are still out of the playoffs right now despite having THE BEST PITCHING STAFF/BULLPEN IN THE MAJORS. CASE CLOSED


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitting > pitching guys
> 
> we went over this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giants are the only exception to this rule. That's why they are still out of the playoffs right now despite having THE BEST PITCHING STAFF/BULLPEN IN THE MAJORS. CASE CLOSED
Click to expand...


So why didn't you guys dump Sanchez or Lewis, or some prospects, and get one of the good bats that were available this year?  Why do you feel as though you have to get rid of Matt fucking Cain to get a good bat?

It doesn't have to be Albert Pujols, you know.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hitting > pitching guys
> 
> we went over this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giants are the only exception to this rule. That's why they are still out of the playoffs right now despite having THE BEST PITCHING STAFF/BULLPEN IN THE MAJORS. CASE CLOSED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why didn't you guys dump Sanchez or Lewis, or some prospects, and get one of the good bats that were available this year?  Why do you feel as though you have to get rid of Matt fucking Cain to get a good bat?
> 
> It doesn't have to be Albert Pujols, you know.
Click to expand...


I;m just as mad at my team ownership for not pulling the trigger on other moves. They could have had Matt Holliday for prospects. I'm SOOOOO pissed about that. They didn't even call the A's. What a joke.

Good thing Barry Zito seems to be back on track pitching like an ace since the break.


----------



## Xenophon

NY and Boston keep rolling, so no change again yesterday.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> the giants are the only exception to this rule. That's why they are still out of the playoffs right now despite having THE BEST PITCHING STAFF/BULLPEN IN THE MAJORS. CASE CLOSED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why didn't you guys dump Sanchez or Lewis, or some prospects, and get one of the good bats that were available this year?  Why do you feel as though you have to get rid of Matt fucking Cain to get a good bat?
> 
> It doesn't have to be Albert Pujols, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I;m just as mad at my team ownership for not pulling the trigger on other moves. They could have had Matt Holliday for prospects. I'm SOOOOO pissed about that. They didn't even call the A's. What a joke.
> 
> Good thing Barry Zito seems to be back on track pitching like an ace since the break.
Click to expand...


Yeah he's stepping his game up when it matters most.

I'd still rather miss the playoffs this year and keep that rotation, and try for someone during the offseason for less of a loss, than lose Cain.

Linc and Cain are your future.  You build your team AROUND those kinds of pitchers.  You trim the excess fat to get your bats.  You've got adequate trade bait throughout your organization to not have to give up Matt Cain.


----------



## Xenophon

Giants are CHEAP is the problem.

They refuse to add payroll which is why their offense spudders.


----------



## Xenophon

NY completes the sweep of the pale hose, Boston again kills Halliday so no change in the standings.


----------



## tigerbob

Was at the park yesterday with the kids for the 3rd game against the Rays.  Tigs down 3-1, 2 out, 2 on, bottom of the 8th and Polanco hits a lazy fly ball to left.  

We're sitting in the front row of the upper deck halfway down the 3rd base line and I'm thinking to myself "Awww crap, that's not even gonna make the warning track".  But I'd forgotten the breeze blowing out to left....

...and the ball just kept going, and going, and going.  Entire place just exploded when it went out. Rodney came in for Save 29, Verlander got his 15th win and the Tigs won 4-3.

Chisox now 3 games below .500 and it's now looking like our major competition in the Central is going to come from the Twinkies (4.5 games back).

September / October is soooo the best time of year.  Changing colors, tailgating on the golf course before the Michigan game, fresh donuts at the cider mill and the Tigers in a pennant race.   Ahhhhhhh......


----------



## Xenophon

The fall is my favorite time of time year.

The Rays gave up, when they salary dumped Kaz they told their team they aern't serious about contending, I bet those kids can't wait to go to real organizations.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> The fall is my favorite time of time year.
> 
> The Rays gave up, when they salary dumped Kaz they told their team they aern't serious about contending, I bet those kids can't wait to go to real organizations.



What is it with Florida baseball?


----------



## tigerbob

The dog just chewed the hell out of one of my son's baseball cards.  I was about to scold him but then I realized it was Paul Konerko.  

Good boy, Lou, good boy!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Giants are CHEAP is the problem.
> 
> They refuse to add payroll which is why their offense spudders.



Not true, they are stupid, not cheap. They pay tons of money for bats that suck!!!!!!! Like Randy Winn, Aaron Rowand and Edgar Renteria. Well to say they suck may be a stretch but compared to their salaries it sure looks like they do. Randy Winn, 9 million this season, off the books next year, Aaron Rowand-12 million(are you freakin serious?), Edgar High-Rent-eria 18 million for the next two years.

We paid through every bodily orifice to get Barry Zito 7 years 126 million(why the 6?) and only just now is he starting to pitch.

The Giants will spend money. They just don't know how to spend it.


----------



## Xenophon

NY keeps on rolling as Pettit flirts with a perfect game, and goes on to win 5-1.

Red Sox take the night off and lose a half game.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> The dog just chewed the hell out of one of my son's baseball cards. I was about to scold him but then I realized it was Paul Konerko.
> 
> Good boy, Lou, good boy!


 
What did Paul Konerko ever do to deserve that?

Seriously. What did Paul Konerko ever do?


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure who's beating you in the AL.*
Click to expand...

 
Is that tiger _supposed_ to look frightened to death?


----------



## Chris

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not sure who's beating you in the AL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that tiger _supposed_ to look frightened to death?
Click to expand...


Either that or it just had a facelift.


----------



## tigerbob

It's the old Tigers logo.  The new one, it's true, looks more predatory...







,,,but I still like the old one, even if it does look like someone just gave him a suppository.


----------



## Xenophon

The White Sox have thrown in the towel, trading Jim Thome to the Dodgers.

The cheapo D Backs sent Garland also to the Dodgers for a player to be named, and they had signed Garland as a free agent in the off season.


----------



## Paulie

Chris said:


> Either that or it just had a facelift.



So we took 2 out of 3 from your sorry asses AGAIN.  

You going to admit now that the Braves are not as good as the Phils, and that you simply don't match up against us?


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> The White Sox have thrown in the towel, trading Jim Thome to the Dodgers.
> 
> The cheapo D Backs sent Garland also to the Dodgers for a player to be named, and they had signed Garland as a free agent in the off season.



Wow.  That's a a hell of a late season move by LA.  They just got a lot stronger.  This throws a bit of a wrench into the playoff scenario.


----------



## Xenophon

Thome says he can't play the field, its a weird trade to make.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Thome says he can't play the field, its a weird trade to make.



[youtube]http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=kirk+gibson+1988&hl=en&emb=0&aq=3&oq=kirk+gi#[/youtube]

maybe lightning strikes twice? detroit to la redux.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Thome says he can't play the field, its a weird trade to make.



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULq3Pg6GNAE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULq3Pg6GNAE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

maybe lightning strikes twice? detroit to la redux.


----------



## Paulie

Yeah not a bad bat to bring in off the bench.

If he wants to get to 600, he better figure out how to muscle out some more field time though.  He could get it next season, but certainly not if he doesn't play everyday.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Yeah not a bad bat to bring in off the bench.
> 
> If he wants to get to 600, he better figure out how to muscle out some more field time though.  He could get it next season, but certainly not if he doesn't play everyday.



He can play infield just fine. He was just veiling his intent to stay in the American league and DH. He was a stud 3rd baseman for a while and he hasn't lost his ability to play first base. Only his desire. He'll do just fine unfortunately for my Giants. Why didn't the Giants get him by the way? I'd rather have added him than Brad Penny. 
We'll see who works out better.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not a bad bat to bring in off the bench.
> 
> If he wants to get to 600, he better figure out how to muscle out some more field time though.  He could get it next season, but certainly not if he doesn't play everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can play infield just fine. He was just veiling his intent to stay in the American league and DH. He was a stud 3rd baseman for a while and he hasn't lost his ability to play first base. Only his desire. He'll do just fine unfortunately for my Giants. Why didn't the Giants get him by the way? I'd rather have added him than Brad Penny.
> We'll see who works out better.
Click to expand...


Wow, you passed on Thome and got Penny instead.  

Reminds me of my earlier days as a Phils fan when we did the same kind of retarded crap.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah not a bad bat to bring in off the bench.
> 
> If he wants to get to 600, he better figure out how to muscle out some more field time though.  He could get it next season, but certainly not if he doesn't play everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can play infield just fine. He was just veiling his intent to stay in the American league and DH. He was a stud 3rd baseman for a while and he hasn't lost his ability to play first base. Only his desire. He'll do just fine unfortunately for my Giants. Why didn't the Giants get him by the way? I'd rather have added him than Brad Penny.
> We'll see who works out better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, you passed on Thome and got Penny instead.
> 
> Reminds me of my earlier days as a Phils fan when we did the same kind of retarded crap.
Click to expand...




penny was pretty good for about 6-7 starts, then they just started sitting on his fast ball. 96mph is good, but 96mph with no movement is gonna get hammered by MLB hitters


----------



## Truthspeaker

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can play infield just fine. He was just veiling his intent to stay in the American league and DH. He was a stud 3rd baseman for a while and he hasn't lost his ability to play first base. Only his desire. He'll do just fine unfortunately for my Giants. Why didn't the Giants get him by the way? I'd rather have added him than Brad Penny.
> We'll see who works out better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you passed on Thome and got Penny instead.
> 
> Reminds me of my earlier days as a Phils fan when we did the same kind of retarded crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penny was pretty good for about 6-7 starts, then they just started sitting on his fast ball. 96mph is good, but 96mph with no movement is gonna get hammered by MLB hitters
Click to expand...



If he's still throwing 96, how can he be getting hit that hard? I know if you only have one pitch that's one thing. But he has other pitches right? Someone explain to me why he's getting hit harder if he hasn't lost his stuff? 

He was dominant in the NL. Is his offspeed not getting over for a strike?


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again with 5 HR, despite another crap outting from AJ.

Boston keeps pace so no change in the standings.


----------



## tigerbob

Another fun evening at the ballpark with the family.  Tigs jump on Cleveland early and hang on for the 8-5 win.  Jackson picks up his 11th win and Rodney gets save number 30.

Minnesota keeps pace 3.5 games back, but the Chisox are in freefall.  5 straight losses.  Ouch.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you passed on Thome and got Penny instead.
> 
> Reminds me of my earlier days as a Phils fan when we did the same kind of retarded crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penny was pretty good for about 6-7 starts, then they just started sitting on his fast ball. 96mph is good, but 96mph with no movement is gonna get hammered by MLB hitters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he's still throwing 96, how can he be getting hit that hard? I know if you only have one pitch that's one thing. But he has other pitches right? Someone explain to me why he's getting hit harder if he hasn't lost his stuff?
> 
> He was dominant in the NL. Is his offspeed not getting over for a strike?
Click to expand...


We'll find out tonight


----------



## Truthspeaker

With no freddy sanchez, bengie molina, pablo sandoval or a perfectly healthy and available Nate Schierholtz in the lineup, I knew the Giants would get shut out and I knew they would waste another gem by one of their starting pitchers(Jonathan Sanchez). giants get nilled 1-0 by the phillies. 

c'mon seriously, you can't go into PHILA-FREAKIN-DELPHIA and score two runs?


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can play infield just fine. He was just veiling his intent to stay in the American league and DH. He was a stud 3rd baseman for a while and he hasn't lost his ability to play first base. Only his desire. He'll do just fine unfortunately for my Giants. Why didn't the Giants get him by the way? I'd rather have added him than Brad Penny.
> We'll see who works out better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you passed on Thome and got Penny instead.
> 
> Reminds me of my earlier days as a Phils fan when we did the same kind of retarded crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penny was pretty good for about 6-7 starts, then they just started sitting on his fast ball. 96mph is good, but 96mph with no movement is gonna get hammered by MLB hitters
Click to expand...


Theo is an idiot for not trading Penny away before the all-star break.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> c'mon seriously, you can't go into PHILA-FREAKIN-DELPHIA and score two runs?



I think you answered that question in the beginning of your post.

But look, we only scored ONE.  Like I said, we get gems from our starters and give them no run support as well.

Last night, Hamels was just a LITTLE BIT better.


----------



## tigerbob

Chisox beat the Twinkies, Tigers 4-2 over the Tribe.  Tigs lead up to 4.5 in the ALC.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon seriously, you can't go into PHILA-FREAKIN-DELPHIA and score two runs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered that question in the beginning of your post.
> 
> But look, we only scored ONE.  Like I said, we get gems from our starters and give them no run support as well.
> 
> Last night, Hamels was just a LITTLE BIT better.
Click to expand...


No. Sanchez was the one who pitched better. He gave up one run, struck out 8 in 6 innings against a powerful offense. 

Cole Hamels did nothing other than pitch to minor league hitters who would make no adjustments to his very hittable changeup. No one tries to go the other way, no one has an approach to see a good pitch and swing at it. Except the Panda, Freddy Sanchez and Nate Schierholtz(healthy and available). All not in the lineup.

Look at Hamel's era. He's hittable. Especially in that park. Bochy is the worst lineup filler-outer in the game. He can manage a pitching staff but not hitters. You want proof other than our vast offensive futility?

Barry Bonds hit the most homers against the Padres. Bochy was the manager for most of those years. I remember he would almost never walk Bonds intentionally. He would always pitch to Barry with a base open and get raked. He has no ability to judge the talent of an offensive player. 

He pinch hits an injured Bengie Molina who is slow as molasses when healthy for Nate Schierholtz who has a batting average 30 points higher and is left handed with blazing speed who is willing to ACTUALLY  take a walk. Molina blindly swings at anything that remotely LOOKS like a baseball and strikes out. 

bochy literally refuses to bunt a runner over to third base with nobody out. "Because I hate to give outs away." Moron!!!! How about scoring a run? You wouldn't give away an out to get a run? You're already giving away outs without getting runs back. 

The definition of Insanity:
Doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result.

Bruce Bochy is insane!!!!!

The Best pitching staff in the majors ALL YEAR AND CURRENTLY THE HOTTEST PITCHING STAFF TOO. 

And this guy can't scratch out 4 runs in the National League West?

Paulie surely you gotta agree with me.


----------



## Article 15

The Rays are kicking us in the teeth right now!


and ...


1000th post in the thread!!!


----------



## Andrew2382

and the yankees explode on the orioles and win 10-2


----------



## Andrew2382

wanna explain to me how my last post was post #1002 when article's was 1000????


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> wanna explain to me how my last post was post #1002 when article's was 1000????



Ummm ... this post is number #1002.

And this _this_ post is #1003.


----------



## Andrew2382

nm my screen was showing the previous post...odd


anyway

yanks are unstopable


----------



## Xenophon

NY continues to roll, the hapless orioles are swept.

On to Toronto.


----------



## Article 15

Y'all got the division, that's for sure.  We'll see what happens come playoff time.  

Beckett's recent struggles do concern me.  Without both him and Lester pitching strong we can't win.


----------



## Xenophon

Everything is even come playoff time.

Still 4 and a half weeks of baseball before then.


----------



## Article 15

Beckett was not a happy camper in his post game interview.  Polite, but obviously not thrilled with his performance.

Brad Penny goes and pitches 8 innings of 5 hit shutout ball against the Phillies.  Man, I hate that guy.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Everything is even come playoff time.
> 
> Still 4 and a half weeks of baseball before then.



that's the good news.


----------



## Xenophon

Long way to the moutain top.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Beckett was not a happy camper in his post game interview.  Polite, but obviously not thrilled with his performance.
> 
> Brad Penny goes and pitches 8 innings of 5 hit shutout ball against the Phillies.  Man, I hate that guy.



Man I love that guy. We'll take your sloppy seconds.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Hey Paulie!

Rough night in Phillie for you I bet. Glad Aaron Rowand finally showed up. Now deal with Timmy tomorrow. I'm sure glad it's not a young Pedro we gotta face tomorrow.


----------



## JW Frogen

As long as Boston looses I am happy.


----------



## Xenophon

Rays finally woke up to avoid being swept by the sox, beating Boston 8-5 to drop the Red Sox to 7 1i/2 behind NY.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon seriously, you can't go into PHILA-FREAKIN-DELPHIA and score two runs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered that question in the beginning of your post.
> 
> But look, we only scored ONE.  Like I said, we get gems from our starters and give them no run support as well.
> 
> Last night, Hamels was just a LITTLE BIT better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Sanchez was the one who pitched better. He gave up one run, struck out 8 in 6 innings against a powerful offense.
> 
> Cole Hamels did nothing other than pitch to minor league hitters who would make no adjustments to his very hittable changeup. No one tries to go the other way, no one has an approach to see a good pitch and swing at it. Except the Panda, Freddy Sanchez and Nate Schierholtz(healthy and available). All not in the lineup.
> 
> Look at Hamel's era. He's hittable. Especially in that park. Bochy is the worst lineup filler-outer in the game. He can manage a pitching staff but not hitters. You want proof other than our vast offensive futility?
> 
> Barry Bonds hit the most homers against the Padres. Bochy was the manager for most of those years. I remember he would almost never walk Bonds intentionally. He would always pitch to Barry with a base open and get raked. He has no ability to judge the talent of an offensive player.
> 
> He pinch hits an injured Bengie Molina who is slow as molasses when healthy for Nate Schierholtz who has a batting average 30 points higher and is left handed with blazing speed who is willing to ACTUALLY  take a walk. Molina blindly swings at anything that remotely LOOKS like a baseball and strikes out.
> 
> bochy literally refuses to bunt a runner over to third base with nobody out. "Because I hate to give outs away." Moron!!!! How about scoring a run? You wouldn't give away an out to get a run? You're already giving away outs without getting runs back.
> 
> The definition of Insanity:
> Doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result.
> 
> Bruce Bochy is insane!!!!!
> 
> The Best pitching staff in the majors ALL YEAR AND CURRENTLY THE HOTTEST PITCHING STAFF TOO.
> 
> And this guy can't scratch out 4 runs in the National League West?
> 
> Paulie surely you gotta agree with me.
Click to expand...


I don't agree with you about Hamels having a hittable changeup in that game.  That changeup was his best all year, if you ask me.

As far as tonight, this is a crucial matchup against Linc.  If he shuts us down, that will seriously affect the confidence level going into a potential NLDS against you, and my whole argument about pitching being more important will come to fruition.  Linc and Cain with a 1-2 punch to get you up 2-0 in the series is exactly what I'm talking about.

This might be our biggest game so far this year.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered that question in the beginning of your post.
> 
> But look, we only scored ONE.  Like I said, we get gems from our starters and give them no run support as well.
> 
> Last night, Hamels was just a LITTLE BIT better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Sanchez was the one who pitched better. He gave up one run, struck out 8 in 6 innings against a powerful offense.
> 
> Cole Hamels did nothing other than pitch to minor league hitters who would make no adjustments to his very hittable changeup. No one tries to go the other way, no one has an approach to see a good pitch and swing at it. Except the Panda, Freddy Sanchez and Nate Schierholtz(healthy and available). All not in the lineup.
> 
> Look at Hamel's era. He's hittable. Especially in that park. Bochy is the worst lineup filler-outer in the game. He can manage a pitching staff but not hitters. You want proof other than our vast offensive futility?
> 
> Barry Bonds hit the most homers against the Padres. Bochy was the manager for most of those years. I remember he would almost never walk Bonds intentionally. He would always pitch to Barry with a base open and get raked. He has no ability to judge the talent of an offensive player.
> 
> He pinch hits an injured Bengie Molina who is slow as molasses when healthy for Nate Schierholtz who has a batting average 30 points higher and is left handed with blazing speed who is willing to ACTUALLY  take a walk. Molina blindly swings at anything that remotely LOOKS like a baseball and strikes out.
> 
> bochy literally refuses to bunt a runner over to third base with nobody out. "Because I hate to give outs away." Moron!!!! How about scoring a run? You wouldn't give away an out to get a run? You're already giving away outs without getting runs back.
> 
> The definition of Insanity:
> Doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result.
> 
> Bruce Bochy is insane!!!!!
> 
> The Best pitching staff in the majors ALL YEAR AND CURRENTLY THE HOTTEST PITCHING STAFF TOO.
> 
> And this guy can't scratch out 4 runs in the National League West?
> 
> Paulie surely you gotta agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you about Hamels having a hittable changeup in that game.  That changeup was his best all year, if you ask me.
> 
> As far as tonight, this is a crucial matchup against Linc.  If he shuts us down, that will seriously affect the confidence level going into a potential NLDS against you, and my whole argument about pitching being more important will come to fruition.  Linc and Cain with a 1-2 punch to get you up 2-0 in the series is exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> This might be our biggest game so far this year.
Click to expand...


You know I was born in philly so i was happy they won last year. My dad told me I was at the game when Mike Schmidt hit 4 homers in a game. I was 1 year old. Somehow I have a visual image of the Philly phanatic even back then.

I maintain pitching is always more valuable than hitting. Except in extreme cases like the Giants. If the Giants could just hit 1 homer a game. or average 4.5 runs per game, we would be running away from the Dodgers.

I hope they give Buster Posey a shot soon. He's a "can't miss" prospect so let's throw him in the fire if they're so sure about him.

I sure hope Brad Penny pitches like this the rest of the year!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered that question in the beginning of your post.
> 
> But look, we only scored ONE.  Like I said, we get gems from our starters and give them no run support as well.
> 
> Last night, Hamels was just a LITTLE BIT better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Sanchez was the one who pitched better. He gave up one run, struck out 8 in 6 innings against a powerful offense.
> 
> Cole Hamels did nothing other than pitch to minor league hitters who would make no adjustments to his very hittable changeup. No one tries to go the other way, no one has an approach to see a good pitch and swing at it. Except the Panda, Freddy Sanchez and Nate Schierholtz(healthy and available). All not in the lineup.
> 
> Look at Hamel's era. He's hittable. Especially in that park. Bochy is the worst lineup filler-outer in the game. He can manage a pitching staff but not hitters. You want proof other than our vast offensive futility?
> 
> Barry Bonds hit the most homers against the Padres. Bochy was the manager for most of those years. I remember he would almost never walk Bonds intentionally. He would always pitch to Barry with a base open and get raked. He has no ability to judge the talent of an offensive player.
> 
> He pinch hits an injured Bengie Molina who is slow as molasses when healthy for Nate Schierholtz who has a batting average 30 points higher and is left handed with blazing speed who is willing to ACTUALLY  take a walk. Molina blindly swings at anything that remotely LOOKS like a baseball and strikes out.
> 
> bochy literally refuses to bunt a runner over to third base with nobody out. "Because I hate to give outs away." Moron!!!! How about scoring a run? You wouldn't give away an out to get a run? You're already giving away outs without getting runs back.
> 
> The definition of Insanity:
> Doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result.
> 
> Bruce Bochy is insane!!!!!
> 
> The Best pitching staff in the majors ALL YEAR AND CURRENTLY THE HOTTEST PITCHING STAFF TOO.
> 
> And this guy can't scratch out 4 runs in the National League West?
> 
> Paulie surely you gotta agree with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with you about Hamels having a hittable changeup in that game.  That changeup was his best all year, if you ask me.
> 
> As far as tonight, this is a crucial matchup against Linc.  If he shuts us down, that will seriously affect the confidence level going into a potential NLDS against you, and my whole argument about pitching being more important will come to fruition.  Linc and Cain with a 1-2 punch to get you up 2-0 in the series is exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> This might be our biggest game so far this year.
Click to expand...


Of course his changeup was the best it's been all year. He was facing the free swinging, often missing Giants! Every national league pitcher has had his best outing against the Giants this year.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Another Reason the Phillies don't want to see the Giants in the playoffs:

Since 1901 The Giants own a record of 1014 wins over the phils to just 767 losses all time. a 756 winning percentage. OUch!

Neat-O-Stat-O-Da-Night.

1993 was the worst because we owned them that year going 8-4 against them. but the braves got to play them instead of us because there was no wild card. We would have won the series that year if there was a wild card. It got invented the next year because of how great the Giants were in 93. 103 wins and didn't make the playoffs because the ATLANTA Braves were in the NL WEST and they had 104 wins. The Phillies got in with 97 wins. 

A very painful year. We would have trounced toronto.


----------



## Andrew2382

and the Yankees score 10 runs...


again


This team is on a path of destruction.  You can't pitch to them over a course of 9 innings.  Jeter needs 3 more homeruns and they will have 8 people in the line up with 20 or more bombs.

Sick stat


----------



## Xenophon

Ace gets another win as NY crushes tronto 10-5 to win their 7th in a row.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs sweep Cleveland.

Tiger fans starting to believe again, but I urge caution.  September 3 and they are 5 games up on the Twins, which is exactly the same position they were in 3 years ago and the Twins still took the division by a nose.

It ain't over yet.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie, I think now that you have been up to see the sputtering Giants offense you can now see that this happens every series. a 4-0 win the other day classifies as a blowout for us. I'm sure Pedro is still a quality pitcher, but I don't think it's unreasonable to ask a major league offense to score 3 runs against him. 
Tim Lincecum would be 23-1 right now if the Phillies were batting behind him. I checked all of his starts. It's embarassing that he is 13-5 right now.


----------



## Paulie

But you're still in the playoff race.  

You should be on your knees kissing the ground that your pitching staff walks on.

Regardless of whether you get in or not this year, you should pick up a quality power bat without giving up someone like Matt Cain.

You should also be bringing up anyone in the minors with some pop that is anywhere close to being ready, for the expanded roster.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> But you're still in the playoff race.
> 
> You should be on your knees kissing the ground that your pitching staff walks on.
> 
> Regardless of whether you get in or not this year, you should pick up a quality power bat without giving up someone like Matt Cain.
> 
> You should also be bringing up anyone in the minors with some pop that is anywhere close to being ready, for the expanded roster.



I agree. Bochy must be fired. We've all seen what Bengie Molina and Eli Whiteside can do. It's time for Buster Posey to start. Not pinch hit in the 7th inning. Start and see what he can do. he can't be worse than whitesides at the plate and if he's a halfway decent defensive catcher it would be a huge plus. He's hitting .321 with 18 homers in 107 games at AAA. and Bengie Molina is hurt so what's the reservation Bochy? 

awwwww. we don't wanna hurt his feelings if he has a bad day at the plate.awwww freakin cry me a river. If  a rookie gets psychologically damaged from a bad day then he should retire because he doesn't have the goods. Throw him into the fire and lets see if he keeps his composure before we offer him some huge signing bonus based on potential next year.


----------



## Paulie

Apparently you've got some people in your front office that need replacing as well.


----------



## Truthspeaker




----------



## Paulie

Hey A15, I'm partial obviously because I'm a baseball fanatic, but I nominate this for thread of the year.

It's going to ultimately do way better than Mani's football season thread


----------



## Truthspeaker

Definitely the sports thread of the year. But nothing can top my Mormon thread in views and responses. The Truth about Mormons


----------



## Xenophon

Halladay was on shutting out NY, and Boston was clobbered so no change in the standings.


----------



## Xenophon

NY bounces back for a 6-4 win, Red Sox still playing (losing 4-0) right now.


----------



## Paulie

Cliff Lee is human.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers come from behind to beat the Rays, but that was pretty much overshadowed by the announcement that our much loved Ernie Harwell has cancer.

The article says "fighting" but it appears he has decided to just accept what is going to happen and enjoy his last few months as much as possible.

I'm really terribly sad about this.  All my earliest Tigers memories are accompanied by the sound of Ernie Harwell's gravelly voice.

HOF broadcaster Harwell fighting cancer | tigers.com: News


----------



## del

tigerbob said:


> Tigers come from behind to beat the Rays, but that was pretty much overshadowed by the announcement that our much loved Ernie Harwell has cancer.
> 
> The article says "fighting" but it appears he has decided to just accept what is going to happen and enjoy his last few months as much as possible.
> 
> I'm really terribly sad about this.  All my earliest Tigers memories are accompanied by the sound of Ernie Harwell's gravelly voice.
> 
> HOF broadcaster Harwell fighting cancer | tigers.com: News



my condolences to you and other tiger fans, tigerbob.
he's a true icon-i hope his remaining time is happy and peaceful.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers sweep the Rays on Brandon Inge's top of the 9th Grand Slam.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Woe, Woe, Woe is the Giants offense


----------



## Xenophon

Yankees took a beating today, and teh red sox won, back to 7 1/2 lead.


----------



## Andrew2382

I think it a better idea to track the wild card standings compared to the AL east division winner daily tracker....Yanks have the division locked up.


----------



## Xenophon

You can track what you like.

The devision is all that matters to me after hearing about it since 2004.


----------



## Andrew2382

Why?  We won the division in 04...by 7.5 games none the less.

A championship is the only thing that should matter...at minimum a pennant


----------



## Xenophon

What part of you can track what you like escapes you?


----------



## Andrew2382

ok dick

have fun celebrating your division win...and my previous post was a simple question as to why in gods heaven the division is the only thing that should "matter" to any real yankee fan


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> ok dick
> 
> have fun celebrating your division win...and my previous post was a simple question as to why in gods heaven the division is the only thing that should "matter" to any real yankee fan


You calling me 'dick' you fucking little cum sucker?

Who the fuck died and made you king?

I post whatever the hell I want shiteater and YOU won't tell me different.

Understand now asshole?


----------



## Andrew2382

lol cum sucker?

stop calling me the names you heard through your childhood through your bedroom wall to your parents room.

but relax man I'm sorry..I wouldn't want to get on your bad side.


----------



## Andrew2382

but hey in all honesty...enjoy the division win...go out and party....

Cause the division is all that matters.

and I wasn't telling you what to post, I was making a suggestion.  I know reading comprehension is a difficult task for you though...but hey back to baseball talk!


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> lol cum sucker?
> 
> stop calling me the names you heard through your childhood through your bedroom wall to your parents room.
> 
> but relax man I'm sorry..I wouldn't want to get on your bad side.
> 
> View attachment 8034



E thug your ass, you little homo.

When NY was behind we didn't see YOU at all, your punk ass only came out of the woodwork when NY took over 1st place, and you had the gall to try and taunt the Red Sox fans.

You are a punk.

Shitheads like you are why NY fans get a bad name, so go back to trying to suck your own cock and leave the fans to talk sports.


----------



## Andrew2382

yes you're right...I was no where to be found...then again I didn't make a single post on the entire forums because I switched jobs and no longer had access to the internet during the day...as i stated when I came back..you idiot.

And I taunted fans? lol me and article talked about baseball a long time ago you ass, I wasn't taunting him... there is a difference between taunting and bustin chops as he knew I was doing. I enjoy talking ball with him.

Shit heads like you is what gives NY fans a bad name because you type like a 5th grader when you are upset and you obviously know nothing about the game if the division is all that "matters" right champ.

Just stfu up really, you are bad at insulting people and you are making yourself look like an idiot


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> yadda yadda yadda


Tell your story walking dickwad.


----------



## Andrew2382

it's ok I will..but hey LETS GO FOR THE DIVISION CAUSE THATS WHAT MATTERS!!!!1

I mean who cares if we lose in the ALDS because WE WON THE AL EAST...because in some moronic minds thats all that "matters"

lmao

you are a joke.  Probably started talkin Yankee baseball in 1996


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> Pisshead ranting removed to save space



Admit it dickhead, you are really a METS fan aern't you.


----------



## Andrew2382

shhhh I am rooting for my team to win a division they have locked up...everything after that doesn't matter.

Please be quiet


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 on the METS cock said:


> shhhh I am rooting for my team to win a division they have locked up...everything after that doesn't matter.
> 
> Please be quiet


I knew it, a METS fan pretending to be a Yankees fan!


----------



## Andrew2382

lol, amazing that all you can say is something idiotic as "duhh you must be a mets fan!!! (insert smiley faces)"

Sorry kid, I've been watchin the Yanks long b4 you it would seem.  There was a time when the Yankees fucking sucked, a time when they would only average 25,000 per game. 

Not that you would most likely know this, by your baseball knowledge I would guess you been watching them since 1996.

But hey you obviously know your baseball

I love how you can't dispute the fact that saying "THE DIVISON IS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME" isn't the dumbest fucking thing in the world you idiot.

And out of all years you throw out the year 2004 when the Yanks won the fucking division you idiot so it would have been irrelevant.

Go back to school


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> Met fan bullshit deleted to save space


I bet you were the one that asked if Keith Hernandez was willing to sell a sweaty used jock on ebay.


----------



## Andrew2382

lmao I rest my case

way to lose all baseball credibility

run a long little kid...


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> lmao I rest my case
> 
> way to lose all baseball credibility
> 
> run a long little kid...


Awwwwww, lil Daryl is upset.

I bet you cry yourself to sleep in your Tom Seaver underoos.


----------



## xotoxi

A fight between a Yankees fan and a Mets fan...how pointless.

Because everyone knows that both *SUCK*!


----------



## Truthspeaker

I hate Bruce Bochy. I found out after the latest gem was wasted. Jonathan Sanchez gives up 1 run in 7 2/3's. In the 13th Bochy pitches to the only guy that could hit a walkoff, just like he always used to pitch to Barry Bonds and Fielder hits a walkoff.

I've realized why Bochy has never won anything. He HATES WINNING. He hates bunting. He hates scoring runs. He hates walking the teams best hitter to get to the teams worst hitter when there's an open base. No freakin wonder he's never won anything. No freakin wonder we can't pass the rockies or dodgers


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins the day part of a day/night double header 4-1.

Once again the Yankees scored late to seal the win, with 3 in the 8th.

AJ goes tonight for the sweep of the DH.


----------



## Xenophon

NY completes the sweep of the DH, and Boston loses so NY is now 9 full games in front.

Texas is rianed out and thus they gain a half game to move to within 2 1/2 games of Boston.


----------



## Article 15

Beckett looked better today.  Still worried.


----------



## Xenophon

Boston didn't hit, 3 runs in 7 innings should normally be a win.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Boston didn't hit, 3 runs in 7 innings should normally be a win.



True ... we did face our kryptonite today too ... a soft throwing lefty.

Even still Beckett needs to pitch better than the did today to have a chance to shut down an elite lineup in October.


----------



## Xenophon

Down to the wire now, soon it will be magic numbers.


----------



## Paulie

Phils burned by Houston for a 4 game sweep.  We're scoring less runs than the Giants these days


----------



## JW Frogen

After all these years I can still smell the cut grass of Little Leauge and my first hit, after all these years I can still  hear the roar of a Major Leauge home run, after all these years I can still sing Take Me Out To The Ball Game, and when I do, my late father is there too. He is there too.

After all these years.

And the world is good.

What a beautiful game!


----------



## tigerbob

JW Frogen said:


> After all these years I can still smell the cut grass of Little Leauge and my first hit, after all these years I can still  hear the roar of a Major Leauge home run, after all these years I can still sing Take Me Out To The Ball Game, and when I do, my late father is there too. He is there too.
> 
> After all these years.
> 
> And the world is good.
> 
> What a beautiful game!



I grew up in England, so have no memory of growing up with baseball.  But I still remember the experience of the first time I walked into Tiger Stadium.  Walking up the ramps from the pitch blackness under the stands and emerging, blinking, to emerald green grass and a brilliant blue sky.  The expanse of the bleachers, the 440 sign, that flagpole.  The bullpens in foul territory down the base lines. 

Doesn't seem 15 years ago.  It's all going by so quickly these days.


----------



## JW Frogen

Tigerbob my friend; you understand baseball. You get it.

 Living now in Australia I know  Cricket  is the same. 

The game does not matter; it is all about childhood dreams and a father next to you. It is all about communal feeling.

Sport makes us kids again.


----------



## critter

Beckett kept us in the game we fail to get runners across the plate is the problem we had bases loaded and 2 outs and victor couldn't get anything done.

Beckett if bad would of give us 5-6 earn runs that was not the case. Beckett is getting back on track. You will never ever be able to shut every single game down.

So stop excepting that.


----------



## Xenophon

JW Frogen said:


> After all these years I can still smell the cut grass of Little Leauge and my first hit, after all these years I can still  hear the roar of a Major Leauge home run, after all these years I can still sing Take Me Out To The Ball Game, and when I do, my late father is there too. He is there too.
> 
> After all these years.
> 
> And the world is good.
> 
> What a beautiful game!



For your old man, he will always be there. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaHOahO8qnE]YouTube - John Fogerty - Centerfield (Live in Chicago - 2007)[/ame]


----------



## tigerbob

JW Frogen said:


> Tigerbob my friend; you understand baseball. You get it.
> 
> Living now in Australia I know  Cricket  is the same.
> 
> The game does not matter; it is all about childhood dreams and a father next to you. It is all about communal feeling.
> 
> Sport makes us kids again.



Very true.  Toro and I both get very tribal about Liverpool Football Club.  And some of my favorite memories as a child were of going to watch Lancashire play cricket at Lords.

If fact, my first memory of doing something special with my Dad is when he took me to see Liverpool play Chelsea at Stamford Bridge.  We lived in London at the time so I would have been 5 years old or younger.  I remember leaping up cheering when Liverpool scored and Dad, surrounded by Chelsea fans, put his hand on my shoulder and said very quietly "Sit down, son".


----------



## Xenophon

Memory lane...my old man took me to see Micky Mantle play before he retired in 1967.

I took him to a game in the 80s because he wanted to see the new kid, Mattingly.

The last time we went to a game was 96, because he wanted to see my favorite player live, paul oneil.


----------



## JW Frogen

This is a great thread.

Thanks guys.

Now never let us speak of this again.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins again on Nicky's ninth inning HR to remain 9 in front.

Boston pounds the oriles yet losses ground to a Texas sweep and now only has a 2 game lead on the surging Rangers.


----------



## Paulie

Looks to me like Brad Lidge may lose his closer role.  Manuel stayed with him as long as he could, but once again last night he almost blew it.  Loaded the bases with one out and a two run lead, against the Nationals no less, and Manuel brings in Madson to finish it.  That's the first time he's been yanked during a save opportunity.

Lidge's head isn't right, and I think it's time he takes a break from his role.


----------



## Xenophon

Lidge looks like the Huston version of himself, not last year's version.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs lose when Clete Thomas muffs a catch that would have got us out of the inning then the Royals score the tying and go-ahead runs.

Fortunately chisox and twinkies help us out by losing as well.  Sweet!


----------



## Andrew2382

Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.

As well as getting his 300th career stolen base.

Quite an impressive career


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY wins again on Nicky's ninth inning HR to remain 9 in front.
> 
> Boston pounds the oriles yet losses ground to a Texas sweep and now only has a 2 game lead on the surging Rangers.



FOX Sports radio must have played John Sterling's call of that home run about 50 times last night.  

That dude is the most annoying, gimmick-y game caller I've ever heard.


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.
> 
> As well as getting his 300th career stolen base.
> 
> Quite an impressive career



He could retire tomorrow and be a first ballot Hall of Famer.


----------



## Andrew2382

Sterling and Waldman are the worst broadcasters in the history of the game.

It's awful


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.
> 
> As well as getting his 300th career stolen base.
> 
> Quite an impressive career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could retire tomorrow and be a first ballot Hall of Famer.
Click to expand...


They said that about Pete Rose.


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.
> 
> As well as getting his 300th career stolen base.
> 
> Quite an impressive career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could retire tomorrow and be a first ballot Hall of Famer.
Click to expand...


No question, He's a pretty safe bet for 3000 hits as well.  He needs 2 seasons of 150 hits+ and hes there


----------



## Andrew2382

and

how fucking hot is minka kelly, she was in the booth with Jeter's family.

It's nice to be the captain


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Sterling and Waldman are the worst broadcasters in the history of the game.
> 
> It's awful



Srsly ...

If I have to hear about one more text message dialed up to the bullpen I might puke.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.
> 
> As well as getting his 300th career stolen base.
> 
> Quite an impressive career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could retire tomorrow and be a first ballot Hall of Famer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They said that about Pete Rose.
Click to expand...


When it comes to character Derek Jeter and Pete Rose aren't in the same league.


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter ties Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.
> 
> As well as getting his 300th career stolen base.
> 
> Quite an impressive career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could retire tomorrow and be a first ballot Hall of Famer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No question, He's a pretty safe bet for 3000 hits as well.  He needs 2 seasons of 150 hits+ and hes there
Click to expand...


3500 isn't an unreasonable goal for him to set.


----------



## Truthspeaker

You guys can talk about how great pitching is but when you're the Giants. It doesn't matter. They will miss the playoffs because of one huge stat.

The Giants have played in 65 games where their opponent has scored at least 4 runs. Their record?

a jawdropping 15W - 50L

Cold Hard Fact #1

You can't win if you don't SCORE!!!!!!


----------



## Article 15

Truthspeaker said:


> You guys can talk about how great pitching is but when you're the Giants. It doesn't matter. They will miss the playoffs because of one huge stat.
> 
> The Giants have played in 65 games where their opponent has scored at least 4 runs. Their record?
> 
> a jawdropping 15W - 50L
> 
> Cold Hard Fact #1
> 
> You can't win if you don't SCORE!!!!!!



But with the leap that Matt Cain has taken and the emergence of Pablo Sandoval the Giants are in a good position to pick up a free agent bat or two in the off season and contend next year.


----------



## del

martinez clears the bases with a pinch hit double. 
7-4 sox in the 7th.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could retire tomorrow and be a first ballot Hall of Famer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said that about Pete Rose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it comes to character Derek Jeter and Pete Rose aren't in the same league.
Click to expand...


I'd have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can talk about how great pitching is but when you're the Giants. It doesn't matter. They will miss the playoffs because of one huge stat.
> 
> The Giants have played in 65 games where their opponent has scored at least 4 runs. Their record?
> 
> a jawdropping 15W - 50L
> 
> Cold Hard Fact #1
> 
> You can't win if you don't SCORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with the leap that Matt Cain has taken and the emergence of Pablo Sandoval the Giants are in a good position to pick up a free agent bat or two in the off season and contend next year.
Click to expand...


or 6.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> martinez clears the bases with a pinch hit double.
> 7-4 sox in the 7th.



Just heard that on the AM radio.  

I love VMart


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> martinez clears the bases with a pinch hit double.
> 7-4 sox in the 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that on the AM radio.
> 
> I love VMart
Click to expand...


i'm warming up to him.


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> martinez clears the bases with a pinch hit double.
> 7-4 sox in the 7th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that on the AM radio.
> 
> I love VMart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm warming up to him.
Click to expand...


I'm such a slut.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yanks take the lead with a 3 run blast from Posada and Jeter being the Captain doesn't swing at bad pitches and takes the walk


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard that on the AM radio.
> 
> I love VMart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm warming up to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm such a slut.
Click to expand...


but in a _good_ way.


----------



## Article 15

I hear Dice-K didn't suck in his last "rehab" assignment.


----------



## del

he's done for the year, IMO.

i just saw bard throw a 91 mph changeup 

changeup?


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> he's done for the year, IMO.
> 
> i just saw bard throw a 91 mph changeup
> 
> changeup?



I don't want him near my playoff rotation right now, that's for sure.

Can you imagine how geared up you have to be to get fooled by a 91 mph changeup?

Wow.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY wins again on Nicky's ninth inning HR to remain 9 in front.
> 
> Boston pounds the oriles yet losses ground to a Texas sweep and now only has a 2 game lead on the surging Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOX Sports radio must have played John Sterling's call of that home run about 50 times last night.
> 
> That dude is the most annoying, gimmick-y game caller I've ever heard.
Click to expand...

The 'it is high, it is far' shit on every fly ball is worse.

He considers that stuff his 'signature' no matter how annoying it is.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY wins again on Nicky's ninth inning HR to remain 9 in front.
> 
> Boston pounds the oriles yet losses ground to a Texas sweep and now only has a 2 game lead on the surging Rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOX Sports radio must have played John Sterling's call of that home run about 50 times last night.
> 
> That dude is the most annoying, gimmick-y game caller I've ever heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 'it is high, it is far' shit on every fly ball is worse.
> 
> He considers that stuff his 'signature' no matter how annoying it is.
Click to expand...


sterling flat out sucks.


----------



## Xenophon

NY keeps rolling, 4 in the bottom of the 8th.

Texas won again, so Boston needs to win to keep it's 2 game lead over the Rangers.

I saw some talk that if he stays healthy Jeter could challenge Rose for the all time hit lead.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> NY keeps rolling, 4 in the bottom of the 8th.
> 
> Texas won again, so Boston needs to win to keep it's 2 game lead over the Rangers.
> 
> I saw some talk that if he stays healthy Jeter could challenge Rose for the all time hit lead.



how many does jeter have?   how old is he?


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ny keeps rolling, 4 in the bottom of the 8th.
> 
> Texas won again, so boston needs to win to keep it's 2 game lead over the rangers.
> 
> I saw some talk that if he stays healthy jeter could challenge rose for the all time hit lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many does jeter have?   How old is he?
Click to expand...


2700 

35


----------



## Article 15

Dat's a lotta hits to be gotten.


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FOX Sports radio must have played John Sterling's call of that home run about 50 times last night.
> 
> That dude is the most annoying, gimmick-y game caller I've ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> The 'it is high, it is far' shit on every fly ball is worse.
> 
> He considers that stuff his 'signature' no matter how annoying it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sterling flat out sucks.
Click to expand...

He is ok when he does shows like 'yankeeograpghy' on TV, but for doing a game he is horrible.

And they have Bostonian Suzie 'georgiegirl' Waldman with him, so you get two annoying people at the same time.


----------



## Article 15

I don't even like it when Joe Castiglione refers to Jason Bay as Jay Bay.

I couldn't imagine what it must be like to endure an entire Yankee radio broadcast.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ny keeps rolling, 4 in the bottom of the 8th.
> 
> Texas won again, so boston needs to win to keep it's 2 game lead over the rangers.
> 
> I saw some talk that if he stays healthy jeter could challenge rose for the all time hit lead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many does jeter have?   How old is he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2700
> 
> 35
Click to expand...


Rose had 4256.  Is Jeter capable of getting 200 hits per year for another seven years?


----------



## Andrew2382

Jeter would have to average about 200 hits per season over the next 7 years to be in the ball park of breaking Pete Rose's record

I'm gonna say not gonna happen...I can't possibly see him getting 200 hits at 39,40,41,42 years old


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many does jeter have?   How old is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700
> 
> 35
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rose had 4256.  Is Jeter capable of getting 200 hits per year for another seven years?
Click to expand...


No, I don't.

I think 3500 is a great goal for him and everything else is gravy.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many does jeter have?   How old is he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2700
> 
> 35
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rose had 4256.  Is Jeter capable of getting 200 hits per year for another seven years?
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be easy but it is possible.

It all depends on how healthy he stays, usually when players hit the high 30s things go wrong.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2700
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose had 4256.  Is Jeter capable of getting 200 hits per year for another seven years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wouldn't be easy but it is possible.
> 
> It all depends on how healthy he stays, usually when players hit the high 30s things go wrong.
Click to expand...


can he play first base?  move a-rod to short? (just an idea).  I would think playing shortstop for that long would take its toll.


----------



## Article 15

I think the plan all along was to move Jeter from short to first in the twilight of his career.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose had 4256.  Is Jeter capable of getting 200 hits per year for another seven years?
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be easy but it is possible.
> 
> It all depends on how healthy he stays, usually when players hit the high 30s things go wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can he play first base?  move a-rod to short? (just an idea).  I would think playing shortstop for that long would take its toll.
Click to expand...

You forget what team that is.

Tex, the all star gold glover has a 7 year deal is the first basemen, and Arod's days at short are over.

If Jeter has to leave short the outfield is the only option, NY drafted Ramiro pena to be the next SS if Jeets slows down.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> I think the plan all along was to move Jeter from short to first in the twilight of his career.


With tex at first?

NY rarely has long term plans, its the ultimate 'shit happens' organization.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the plan all along was to move Jeter from short to first in the twilight of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> With tex at first?
> 
> NY rarely has long term plans, its the ultimate 'shit happens' organization.
Click to expand...


Good point.  

I thought of that almost immediately after I clicked submit.

You're right in your other post ... he's more likely to play the OF


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the plan all along was to move Jeter from short to first in the twilight of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> With tex at first?
> 
> NY rarely has long term plans, its the ultimate 'shit happens' organization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> I thought of that almost immediately after I clicked submit.
> 
> You're right in your other post ... he's more likely to play the OF
Click to expand...

Makes a lot of sense, he still has a great arm and runs very well, he could make a very good corner OF if SS becomes too rough on him.

There is also DH at times as he gets older.


----------



## Andrew2382

Congratulations to Derek Jeter for passing Lou Gehrig for most hits by a New York Yankee.

Once again it shows how baseball can bring joy to a city on even the saddest of days.


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Giants have officially mailed in their hopes of reaching the playoffs


----------



## JakeStarkey

If Colorad loses fifteen of the remainder and the Giants win twelve, then you have a chance.  The Dodgers blue may be playing Philly, and that will a tough series for LA.  Unless the Dodgers start hitting again, then everybody else better go hide.


----------



## Xenophon

Jeter breaks the record on a rainy night in a NY loss, Boston and Texas rained out.

Hard to believe the playoffs are just three weeks away.


----------



## tigerbob

Xenophon said:


> Jeter breaks the record on a rainy night in a NY loss, Boston and Texas rained out.
> 
> Hard to believe the playoffs are just three weeks away.



Reluctant as I am to congratulate any Yankee for anything, that's pretty impressive by Jeter.  How many hits do we think he'll end up with assuming he stays healthy.  He's got, what 6, 7, 8 years at most left?  I can see him getting 3500, but 4000 is a stretch.

Anyway, tip of the cap Mr Jeter..


----------



## tigerbob

What a buzz kill.  Michigan rallies to take down the Irish, but then the Tigers lose their 5th straight!


----------



## Article 15

Have I mentioned how much I love Dustin Pedroia lately?


----------



## Xenophon

tigerbob said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeter breaks the record on a rainy night in a NY loss, Boston and Texas rained out.
> 
> Hard to believe the playoffs are just three weeks away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reluctant as I am to congratulate any Yankee for anything, that's pretty impressive by Jeter.  How many hits do we think he'll end up with assuming he stays healthy.  He's got, what 6, 7, 8 years at most left?  I can see him getting 3500, but 4000 is a stretch.
> 
> Anyway, tip of the cap Mr Jeter..
Click to expand...

3,000 probaly, no telling how he will do as he gets older.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs win for the first time in 6 games.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Modbert

Pedro just threw 130 pitches in 8 innings of work, giving up 6 hits and 0 runs. Only 2 walks and 7ks. He hasn't done that since 2001.

Wow, good for Pedro though.


----------



## xotoxi

Modbert said:


> Pedro just threw 130 pitches in 8 innings of work, giving up 6 hits and 0 runs. Only 2 walks and 7ks. He hasn't done that since 2001.
> 
> Wow, good for Pedro though.


 
130 pitches = trip to DL


----------



## Article 15

xotoxi said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro just threw 130 pitches in 8 innings of work, giving up 6 hits and 0 runs. Only 2 walks and 7ks. He hasn't done that since 2001.
> 
> Wow, good for Pedro though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130 pitches = trip to DL
Click to expand...


I don't think Philly is counting on him anywhere beyond the regular season.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pedro just threw 130 pitches in 8 innings of work, giving up 6 hits and 0 runs. Only 2 walks and 7ks. He hasn't done that since 2001.
> 
> Wow, good for Pedro though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 130 pitches = trip to DL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Philly is counting on him anywhere beyond the regular season.
Click to expand...


I want to see pedro pitch at yankee stadium again.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 130 pitches = trip to DL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Philly is counting on him anywhere beyond the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to see pedro pitch at yankee stadium again.
Click to expand...


I want to see Pedro give Don Zimmer another snapmare take down.


----------



## Xenophon

I remember that.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> I remember that.



it was after Pedro threatened in spanish to hit posada in the head.  Zimmer was in the hospital for days after being hit in the head with a baseball when he played.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was after Pedro threatened in spanish to hit posada in the head.  Zimmer was in the hospital for days after being hit in the head with a baseball when he played.
Click to expand...


He's really a gerbil.


----------



## Xenophon

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was after Pedro threatened in spanish to hit posada in the head.  Zimmer was in the hospital for days after being hit in the head with a baseball when he played.
Click to expand...

Pedro never had the balls to throw at Posada, he was the one Yankee that would have kicked his ass.


----------



## del




----------



## Article 15

del said:


>





Article 15 said:


> He's really a gerbil.



See?


----------



## del

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's really a gerbil.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See?
Click to expand...


a little bit, especially around the eyes...


----------



## Xenophon

That was after Kobloch nearly killed him with a foul ball in the WS.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> That was after Kobloch nearly killed him with a foul ball in the WS.



I heard that Richard Gere wanted to visit him in the hospital.  For some strange reason Zimmer turned him now.


----------



## Oddball

Morneau out for the rest of the season.

Morneau's season ends with back injury | twinsbaseball.com: News

The Twins can safely do the fade now....Getting their asses kicked in the playoffs is hard enough to take without them having lost their best pitcher and a key power hitter.


----------



## del

too bad about morneau, he's a good ballplayer. 
matsuzaka looked good tonight-6 IP, 0 runs

sox win 4-1


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> too bad about morneau, he's a good ballplayer.
> matsuzaka looked good tonight-6 IP, 0 runs
> 
> sox win 4-1



Aye, a VERY encouraging outing from Dice-K!

He was efficient and looked much less fat than the last time we saw him.


----------



## elvis

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was after Kobloch nearly killed him with a foul ball in the WS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that Richard Gere wanted to visit him in the hospital.  For some strange reason Zimmer turned him now.
Click to expand...


I hope Gere declawed the gerbil first, for God's sake.


----------



## Modbert

My question is who was that person on the mound tonight for Boston?

That wasn't Dice-K. 

Though that was suppose to be the type of pitcher that Dice-K was SUPPOSE to be. Well, better late than never.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> Aye, a VERY encouraging outing from Dice-K!
> 
> He was efficient and looked much less fat than the last time we saw him.



He's past his "fat elvis" stage.


----------



## del

he looked a lot more like the '07 model.

i'm feeling encouraged. not that it takes much...


----------



## Andrew2382

nice bench clearing brawl in the Yankee Game

I don't know what happened in the middle of that scuffle but I know the end result is blue jay pitcher has a welt above his eye


----------



## Modbert

del said:


> he looked a lot more like the '07 model.
> 
> i'm feeling encouraged. not that it takes much...



Especially when it comes to Dice-K. However, 3 hits and only 3 walks through 6 innings. That must be a record for him. 

Hopefully he can knock it up to 7 innings or even..8.


----------



## Xenophon

NY got killed tonight, Boston now only 5 1/2 out.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> NY got killed tonight, Boston now only 5 1/2 out.



Hear those footsteps?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvCI-gNK_y4]YouTube - Jaws theme!![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClbK4YYAAGk&feature=fvw]YouTube - michael myers theme song[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY got killed tonight, Boston now only 5 1/2 out.



I'm not letting them suck me in unless it's 2 games or less.


----------



## Andrew2382

no, theres no footsteps

and its 6.5 not 5.5

we had mitre pitching, not a big surprise we lost


----------



## manifold

All hail the prophet manifold. 



Article 15 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'll be the Yankees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that!
> 
> But I wouldn't bet on it.  I have a feeling the Rays will have a let down / hangover year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, Mani, they got a heck of a young rotation, Crawford had a down year in 2008, Upton didn't catch on fire til the playoffs, and Longoria will only improve.  The Rays are beastly.
Click to expand...


----------



## Article 15

manifold said:


> All hail the prophet manifold.
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that!
> 
> But I wouldn't bet on it.  I have a feeling the Rays will have a let down / hangover year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno, Mani, they got a heck of a young rotation, Crawford had a down year in 2008, Upton didn't catch on fire til the playoffs, and Longoria will only improve.  The Rays are beastly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

The Rays were a fluke, no surprise. I predicted that as well. 

Now if you had predicted that the Red Sox would come back from being down 3-0 in 2004, I'd see you as someone I'd ask lottery numbers from.


----------



## tigerbob

If any of you can get the Tigers game, it might be worth you tuning in for the 3rd inning.  Ernie Harwell is going to address the crowd, probably for the last time.  There will likely be a huge ovation and not a dry eye in the place.

God bless you Ernie.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Giants go for sweep of the Rockies tonight. Cain vs. DeLaRosa. If we win, we'll be 1 and a half back with 16 to go. just 1 back in the loss column. 
Where has all this offense come from?


----------



## Andrew2382

teams go on hitting streaks happens all the time...good thing you have  2 ace pitchers 

hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Article 15

We take the lead then turn around and right back to the Halos!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> teams go on hitting streaks happens all the time...good thing you have  2 ace pitchers
> 
> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Well this would be the first hitting streak all year for us. And just in time.
We have 4 ace pitchers right now. All pitching like Aces.
Lincecum 14-5 2.30 era,  Barry Zito 2.36 era since the break, Jonathan Sanchez, 3.5 era since the break, Cain, 13-5 2.61era, Brad Penny 3-0 1.64 era with Giants. It's been very nice to have these 5 out there every game.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs come from behind to get the Royals monkey off their back 4-3.

Greinke battles Jackson tomorrow and then the stretch run really begins, with 13 of our last 16 against either the ChiSox or Twins.


----------



## Xenophon

Another walkoff, #14 on the year for NY.

Boston is down to it's last out, but has 2 on in a one run game...


----------



## Article 15

This game is nuts!

Tied at 8.


----------



## Xenophon

Green was out, twice.

Tie was a gift.


----------



## Andrew2382

what a  fuckin joke that at bat to nick green was

Umps giving this game to the sox

He didn't check his swing even Green knew it by the expression he made on his face and that last pitch was a strike right down the fucking middle


----------



## Article 15

Walk off win for the Sox!


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> what a  fuckin joke that at bat to nick green was
> 
> Umps giving this game to the sox
> 
> He didn't check his swing even Green knew it by the expression he made on his face and that last pitch was a strike right down the fucking middle



Those pitches sounded like balls on the radio.


----------



## Andrew2382

nah dude not even close.

I don't care if they win or not but it was a strike down the middle

I was watching it on NESN and they did the Kzone for it and it was a clear 6 inches aboce the strike zone

3-2 count loaded bases hitter has to protect the plate and swing at that pitch..no way an ump should call that a ball when it wasn't to begin with.

NESN announcers said it was a clear strike...and he didn't check his swing the pitch b4


----------



## Valerie

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a  fuckin joke that at bat to nick green was
> 
> Umps giving this game to the sox
> 
> He didn't check his swing even Green knew it by the expression he made on his face and that last pitch was a strike right down the fucking middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pitches sounded like balls on the radio.
Click to expand...


  And they looked that way on TV too!


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> teams go on hitting streaks happens all the time...good thing you have  2 ace pitchers
> 
> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this would be the first hitting streak all year for us. And just in time.
> We have 4 ace pitchers right now. All pitching like Aces.
> Lincecum 14-5 2.30 era,  Barry Zito 2.36 era since the break, Jonathan Sanchez, 3.5 era since the break, Cain, 13-5 2.61era, Brad Penny 3-0 1.64 era with Giants. It's been very nice to have these 5 out there every game.
Click to expand...


Based on your starting rotation ERA, you need to score less than league average to win, which means you are not going to be fun to play in a playoff series.

I almost hope you guys win the NL pennant, just so you'll finally stop bitching about your run production in the face of that pitching staff.


----------



## Valerie

Andrew2382 said:


> nah dude not even close.
> 
> I don't care if they win or not but it was a strike down the middle
> 
> I was watching it on NESN and they did the Kzone for it and it was a clear 6 inches aboce the strike zone
> 
> 3-2 count loaded bases hitter has to protect the plate and swing at that pitch..no way an ump should call that a ball when it wasn't to begin with.
> 
> NESN announcers said it was a clear strike...and he didn't check his swing the pitch b4




 

Game over.


----------



## Oddball

Twins sweep Injuns...Needlessly keep hope alive.


----------



## Xenophon

Hey, I'm glad the Red Sox won.

NY is fighting the Angels for best record, thanks for the help!


----------



## Andrew2382

Valerie said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nah dude not even close.
> 
> I don't care if they win or not but it was a strike down the middle
> 
> I was watching it on NESN and they did the Kzone for it and it was a clear 6 inches aboce the strike zone
> 
> 3-2 count loaded bases hitter has to protect the plate and swing at that pitch..no way an ump should call that a ball when it wasn't to begin with.
> 
> NESN announcers said it was a clear strike...and he didn't check his swing the pitch b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game over.
Click to expand...



lol why are you giving me the violin as if I care...

My team is up 6.5 games up on you.

I watched the game tho, sorry you are so blinded with bias you can't see the umps gave that game to them

Umps blow games all the time its part of the game.

Article,

I know dude its all good 

I cant wait for the playoffs


----------



## critter

Andrew2382 said:


> what a  fuckin joke that at bat to nick green was
> 
> Umps giving this game to the sox
> 
> He didn't check his swing even Green knew it by the expression he made on his face and that last pitch was a strike right down the fucking middle




let me explain to you that one and for all umpires do not give the game to the sox.

Next i go by each call that was question.


the ball transform over a second the ball came out of glove he had no control of the ball what so ever. 

nick green check swing was he didn't go there are two ways umpire know if batter goes or not. 

third a call strike three or ball four is a judgment call. it was not right down the middle nor is the amica or any tractor is NOT  100%a accurate angles lost they got plenty of chances to win the game.

Anything else tell me i be happy to tell you. i umpire so i understand this senrio  and anyone who umpires know that the strike zone will never be perfect. they are HUMANS AND HUMANS MAKE BAD AND GOOD CALLS.

Edit: nesn never said it was a strike they said nick had guys for taking a close pitch  and again this was not down the middle this is amica talking and if you look at all tractors they saw inside outs on line above not all tractors are 100% acculturate at all.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol ok dude whatever


Baseball 101

Loaded bases, 3-2 count and 2 out with the tying run on 3rd you as a hitter should be protecting the plate especially on a pitch that is so borderline it could go either way.  If that was called strike 3, any reasonable sox fan would have screamed bloody murder at him for keeping the bat on his shoulder and would have screamed "PROTECT THE FUCKING PLATE"

You're right maybe NESN announcers didn't say "that was a strike" they said lets see where that was went to their Kzone and went "WOW" meaning how the fuck isn't he called out.  It was above the knees and right down the middle

I understand that no tracker is 100% accurate but the pitch was a strike for crying out lout...my goodness, I know you're a fucking fan but try to keep the bias aside and call it what it is.

He didn't stop on his check swing...even Green knew it, by the expression on his face he thought he was going to get punched out.

I DON'T CARE IF THE SOX WON THE GAME
let me repeat.

I DON'T CARE IF THE SOX WON, just call it like it fucking is.  Like me trying to say Jeter's homerun vs the O's in 1996 was legit when Jeffery Mayer caught the ball.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol ok dude whatever


Baseball 101

Loaded bases, 3-2 count and 2 out with the tying run on 3rd you as a hitter should be protecting the plate especially on a pitch that is so borderline it could go either way.  If that was called strike 3, any reasonable sox fan would have screamed bloody murder at him for keeping the bat on his shoulder and would have screamed "PROTECT THE FUCKING PLATE"

You're right maybe NESN announcers didn't say "that was a strike" they said lets see where that was went to their Kzone and went "WOW" meaning how the fuck isn't he called out.  It was above the knees and right down the middle

I understand that no tracker is 100% accurate but the pitch was a strike for crying out lout...my goodness, I know you're a fucking fan but try to keep the bias aside and call it what it is.

He didn't stop on his check swing...even Green knew it, by the expression on his face he thought he was going to get punched out.

I DON'T CARE IF THE SOX WON THE GAME
let me repeat.

I DON'T CARE IF THE SOX WON, just call it like it fucking is.  Like me trying to say Jeter's homerun vs the O's in 1996 was legit when Jeffery Mayer caught the ball.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Twins sweep Injuns...Needlessly keep hope alive.



We'll see.  If the Tigers get owned like they have against KC this could go to the wire.


----------



## critter

Andrew2382 said:


> lol ok dude whatever
> 
> 
> Baseball 101
> 
> Loaded bases, 3-2 count and 2 out with the tying run on 3rd* you as a hitter should be protecting the plate especially on a pitch that is so borderline it could go either way.* *If that was called strike 3, any reasonable sox fan would have screamed bloody murder at him for keeping the bat on his shoulder and would have screamed "PROTECT THE FUCKING PLATE"*
> 
> You're right maybe NESN announcers didn't say "that was a strike" they said lets see where that was went to their Kzone and went *"WOW" meaning how the fuck isn't he called out.* *It was above the knees and right down the middle*
> 
> I understand that no tracker is 100% accurate but the pitch was *a strike for crying out lout...my goodness, I know you're a fucking fan but try to keep the bias aside and call it what it is.*
> 
> He didn't stop on his check swing...even Green knew it, by the expression on his face he thought he was going to get punched out.
> 
> I DON'T CARE IF THE SOX WON THE GAME
> let me repeat.
> 
> I DON'T CARE IF THE SOX WON, just call it like it fucking is.  Like me trying to say Jeter's homerun vs the O's in 1996 was legit when Jeffery Mayer caught the ball.




Last time i check nick green was protectiong his plate. You just admit it was not down the middle.

where you watching the game? i think you need to cause he was prtotectiong the plate he took a pitch cause he thought it was low off the plate the umpire agree wit him guys what its official a ball four.

nesn k-zone and any other local media like i said are not perfect you cannot realy on them.
How do i know this

Happen during a red sox vs yankee game they had on the yes channel i believe closer to inside than with nesn it was more in the middle. you just admit it was a close pitch and could of gone either way choose one dude.

and i tell you right now if i was plate umpire i would of called that a ball.

i am fucking fan dude i am a local UMPIRE. i think i know the stirke so BETTER THAN YOU in fact i had my local PARNTERS COME UP AND TELL ME HOW GREAT MY STRIKE ZONE IS.


YOU SEEM TO HAVE A problem cause you said at first it was close now you change you mind more three times and accuse me of being bias. yet you blame the umpires for the game.

how about you get over yourself your angles lost they didn't get enough runs to protect with Boston playing.


----------



## Oddball

tigerbob said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins sweep Injuns...Needlessly keep hope alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.  If the Tigers get owned like they have against KC this could go to the wire.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm afraid of.

_*WITH*_ Crede, Morneneau and Slowey, the Twins would already be a longshot in the playoffs....Without them they'd just be sacrificial lambs.


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins sweep Injuns...Needlessly keep hope alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.  If the Tigers get owned like they have against KC this could go to the wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> _*WITH*_ Crede, Morneneau and Slowey, the Twins would already be a longshot in the playoffs....Without them they'd just be sacrificial lambs.
Click to expand...

Twins are deader then disco.


----------



## Andrew2382

I am very happy your ump your local little league games.  

You act as if I don't concede that blown calls aren't part of the game and you live on and play the next.

But to be so fucking stupid and not be able to admit that was a fucking strike is beyond belief.

Of course these Kzone aren't reliable...that is they aren't reliable when they go your way..if it showed it was a ball I am sure you would be liek "onmg K zone showed it was a ball" but since multiple trackers showed it was a strike we will just use the crutch as they are unreliable.


The pitch was a fucking strike and He didn't check his swing the pitch b4.

Green got lucky, you're one of the only people that won't concede that pitch was a ball...you're a walking debacle.  Like I said b4, if Green struck out looking there with the stick on his shoulders Red Sox fans would have been screaming bloody murder at him.

But in the end

who cares game over
Sox win


----------



## Truthspeaker

Giants fall 1 run short in the 9th because they won't bunt or hit a grounder to the right side.

Edgar Renteria up with man on 3rd and 2nd, 0 out. Infield is playing back. Only thing you have to avoid is a strikeout or a popup. How about a push bunt to the 2nd baseman, or any kind of ground ball to the right side? 
So he decides to pop up. Next batter hits the ground ball to the right side. 1 batter too late. we now have to get a 2 out hit to tie the game(not something we're good at). Strikeout. Ball game.

3 and 1/2 back instead of 1 and 1/2. 

Please just execute.


----------



## Article 15

Tell me some of you guys just saw the first pitch at the Sox game.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Tell me some of you guys just saw the first pitch at the Sox game.


MLB has the Red Sox game tonight.


----------



## critter

Andrew2382 said:


> I am very happy your ump your local little league games.
> 
> You act as *if I don't concede that blown calls aren't part of the game *and you live on and play the next.
> 
> But to be so fucking stupid and not be able to admit that was a f*ucking strike is beyond belief.*
> 
> Of course these Kzone aren't reliable...that is they aren't reliable when they go your way..if it showed it was a ball I am sure you would be liek "onmg K zone showed it was a ball" but since multiple trackers showed it was a strike we will just use the crutch as they are unreliable.
> 
> 
> The pitch was a fucking strike and He didn't check his swing the pitch b4.
> 
> Green got lucky, you're one of the only people that won't concede that pitch was a ball...you're a walking debacle.  Like I said b4, if Green struck out looking there with the stick on his shoulders Red Sox fans would have been screaming bloody murder at him.
> 
> But in the end
> 
> who cares game over
> Sox win



it cannot be a blown call when its a judgement call in the umpire veiw that the thing. now if there was a rule that inturrpet it and the umpires ignore it than you may have blown calls. but this is a judgment call.

i think your problem is your upset that a 22 year old with dylesixa is proving how idoitc and stupid all the fans sound. they blaming the umpires and yet you fail to understand it. 

It was not a swinging stirke do you even know what  a swinging check swing stirke is? it so easy to say the umpire help red sox win. but in reality it was your team that fail.

the second the pitch is borderline you did not have a plate umpire that was a "pitcher umpire" he call were all over the place but consistency. so he mad it fair.

the fact green walk is all that matters there were 8 pitchs thrown in that a bat and green had problem with feeling his foot so he did with injury. 

got get a life green protected the plate dude. you saw amica pitch well did you see all those pitch up high in the strike zone that was fought off? he earn that walk. when you as a catcher try to bring up to fame it the catcher knows its a ball.

do you know when you are batting hits how he swings its were the stirke is not how he stands. good and ball calls happen every day. but i don't call them blown calls cauase they went agasint your team.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me some of you guys just saw the first pitch at the Sox game.
> 
> 
> 
> MLB has the Red Sox game tonight.
Click to expand...


I guess that's a "no"

Anyway they had General Shinsheki there and a combat decorated Navy Chief.  The Chief was throwing the first pitch so he leans iin, shakes off two imaginary signs, winds up all serious like, and then throws the ball 8 feet over the catchers head almost hitting a 5 year old looking girl standing on the field behind the plate.

Wanna get away?


----------



## Article 15

critter said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy your ump your local little league games.
> 
> You act as *if I don't concede that blown calls aren't part of the game *and you live on and play the next.
> 
> But to be so fucking stupid and not be able to admit that was a f*ucking strike is beyond belief.*
> 
> Of course these Kzone aren't reliable...that is they aren't reliable when they go your way..if it showed it was a ball I am sure you would be liek "onmg K zone showed it was a ball" but since multiple trackers showed it was a strike we will just use the crutch as they are unreliable.
> 
> 
> The pitch was a fucking strike and He didn't check his swing the pitch b4.
> 
> Green got lucky, you're one of the only people that won't concede that pitch was a ball...you're a walking debacle.  Like I said b4, if Green struck out looking there with the stick on his shoulders Red Sox fans would have been screaming bloody murder at him.
> 
> But in the end
> 
> who cares game over
> Sox win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it cannot be a blown call when its a judgement call in the umpire veiw that the thing. now if there was a rule that inturrpet it and the umpires ignore it than you may have blown calls. but this is a judgment call.
> 
> i think your problem is your upset that a 22 year old with dylesixa is proving how idoitc and stupid all the fans sound. they blaming the umpires and yet you fail to understand it.
> 
> It was not a swinging stirke do you even know what  a swinging check swing stirke is? it so easy to say the umpire help red sox win. but in reality it was your team that fail.
> 
> the second the pitch is borderline you did not have a plate umpire that was a "pitcher umpire" he call were all over the place but consistency. so he mad it fair.
> 
> the fact green walk is all that matters there were 8 pitchs thrown in that a bat and green had problem with feeling his foot so he did with injury.
> 
> got get a life green protected the plate dude. you saw amica pitch well did you see all those pitch up high in the strike zone that was fought off? he earn that walk. when you as a catcher try to bring up to fame it the catcher knows its a ball.
> 
> do you know when you are batting hits how he swings its were the stirke is not how he stands. good and ball calls happen every day. but i don't call them blown calls cauase they went agasint your team.
Click to expand...


I haven't really read y'alls argument but alls I gots to say is that they were thanking the umpire and laughing about the obvious missed call all day on WEEI.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me some of you guys just saw the first pitch at the Sox game.
> 
> 
> 
> MLB has the Red Sox game tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's a "no"
> 
> Anyway they had General Shinsheki there and a combat decorated Navy Chief.  The Chief was throwing the first pitch so he leans iin, shakes off two imaginary signs, winds up all serious like, and then throws the ball 8 feet over the catchers head almost hitting a 5 year old looking girl standing on the field behind the plate.
> 
> Wanna get away?
Click to expand...

Didn't see that, when I turned it on they were talking to Francona.


----------



## Andrew2382

Article 15 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy your ump your local little league games.
> 
> You act as *if I don't concede that blown calls aren't part of the game *and you live on and play the next.
> 
> But to be so fucking stupid and not be able to admit that was a f*ucking strike is beyond belief.*
> 
> Of course these Kzone aren't reliable...that is they aren't reliable when they go your way..if it showed it was a ball I am sure you would be liek "onmg K zone showed it was a ball" but since multiple trackers showed it was a strike we will just use the crutch as they are unreliable.
> 
> 
> The pitch was a fucking strike and He didn't check his swing the pitch b4.
> 
> Green got lucky, you're one of the only people that won't concede that pitch was a ball...you're a walking debacle.  Like I said b4, if Green struck out looking there with the stick on his shoulders Red Sox fans would have been screaming bloody murder at him.
> 
> But in the end
> 
> who cares game over
> Sox win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it cannot be a blown call when its a judgement call in the umpire veiw that the thing. now if there was a rule that inturrpet it and the umpires ignore it than you may have blown calls. but this is a judgment call.
> 
> i think your problem is your upset that a 22 year old with dylesixa is proving how idoitc and stupid all the fans sound. they blaming the umpires and yet you fail to understand it.
> 
> It was not a swinging stirke do you even know what  a swinging check swing stirke is? it so easy to say the umpire help red sox win. but in reality it was your team that fail.
> 
> the second the pitch is borderline you did not have a plate umpire that was a "pitcher umpire" he call were all over the place but consistency. so he mad it fair.
> 
> the fact green walk is all that matters there were 8 pitchs thrown in that a bat and green had problem with feeling his foot so he did with injury.
> 
> got get a life green protected the plate dude. you saw amica pitch well did you see all those pitch up high in the strike zone that was fought off? he earn that walk. when you as a catcher try to bring up to fame it the catcher knows its a ball.
> 
> do you know when you are batting hits how he swings its were the stirke is not how he stands. good and ball calls happen every day. but i don't call them blown calls cauase they went agasint your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't really read y'alls argument but alls I gots to say is that they were thanking the umpire and laughing about the obvious missed call all day on WEEI.
Click to expand...



THANK YOU!!!!!

Even your own sports talk radio says it critter

now shut up about it you are wrong and you look like a fucking idiot saying things like "the ump can't blow a callw hen its based on judgement"

thats 100% incorrect, its based on judgement but the ump can GET IT WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also Article,

What happened during the first pitch I was workin out and didn't have a game on


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it cannot be a blown call when its a judgement call in the umpire veiw that the thing. now if there was a rule that inturrpet it and the umpires ignore it than you may have blown calls. but this is a judgment call.
> 
> i think your problem is your upset that a 22 year old with dylesixa is proving how idoitc and stupid all the fans sound. they blaming the umpires and yet you fail to understand it.
> 
> It was not a swinging stirke do you even know what  a swinging check swing stirke is? it so easy to say the umpire help red sox win. but in reality it was your team that fail.
> 
> the second the pitch is borderline you did not have a plate umpire that was a "pitcher umpire" he call were all over the place but consistency. so he mad it fair.
> 
> the fact green walk is all that matters there were 8 pitchs thrown in that a bat and green had problem with feeling his foot so he did with injury.
> 
> got get a life green protected the plate dude. you saw amica pitch well did you see all those pitch up high in the strike zone that was fought off? he earn that walk. when you as a catcher try to bring up to fame it the catcher knows its a ball.
> 
> do you know when you are batting hits how he swings its were the stirke is not how he stands. good and ball calls happen every day. but i don't call them blown calls cauase they went agasint your team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really read y'alls argument but alls I gots to say is that they were thanking the umpire and laughing about the obvious missed call all day on WEEI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Even your own sports talk radio says it critter
> 
> now shut up about it you are wrong and you look like a fucking idiot saying things like "the ump can't blow a callw hen its based on judgement"
> 
> thats 100% incorrect, its based on judgement but the ump can GET IT WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also Article,
> 
> What happened during the first pitch I was workin out and didn't have a game on
Click to expand...


It was funny here's what I posted a second ago:



> Anyway they had General Shinsheki there and a combat decorated Navy Chief.  The Chief was throwing the first pitch so he leans iin, shakes off two imaginary signs, winds up all serious like, and then throws the ball 8 feet over the catchers head almost hitting a 5 year old looking girl standing on the field behind the plate.
> 
> Wanna get away?


----------



## Andrew2382

lmao! baseball tonight will be tivo'ed tonighty


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me some of you guys just saw the first pitch at the Sox game.
> 
> 
> 
> MLB has the Red Sox game tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's a "no"
> 
> Anyway they had General Shinsheki there and a combat decorated Navy Chief.  The Chief was throwing the first pitch so he leans iin, shakes off two imaginary signs, winds up all serious like, and then throws the ball 8 feet over the catchers head almost hitting a 5 year old looking girl standing on the field behind the plate.
> 
> Wanna get away?
Click to expand...


We need a 5th starter.  Sounds like our guy!


----------



## Truthspeaker

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me some of you guys just saw the first pitch at the Sox game.
> 
> 
> 
> MLB has the Red Sox game tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess that's a "no"
> 
> Anyway they had General Shinsheki there and a combat decorated Navy Chief.  The Chief was throwing the first pitch so he leans iin, shakes off two imaginary signs, winds up all serious like, and then throws the ball 8 feet over the catchers head almost hitting a 5 year old looking girl standing on the field behind the plate.
> 
> Wanna get away?
Click to expand...


That's hilarious. I would love to see that. sounds like something I would do. But I would wait for the little girl to move out of the way.


----------



## Andrew2382

Why do the Yankees continue to Pitch to Ichiro?

He's the best hitter in the fucking league..you have 2 outs and first base open.

So retarded


----------



## Xenophon

Tough loss for NY, 2 out and nobody on leading 2-1, a picnh hit double and an itchy walk off homerun off MO.

Sox win again, only 14 games left to go.


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Tough loss for NY, 2 out and nobody on leading 2-1, a picnh hit double and an itchy walk off homerun off MO.
> 
> Sox win again, only 14 games left to go.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvCI-gNK_y4]YouTube - Jaws theme!![/ame]

6 games


----------



## Andrew2382

OMG and Texas is only 7.5 behind you in the wild card


eeek


----------



## Xenophon

Robert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tough loss for NY, 2 out and nobody on leading 2-1, a picnh hit double and an itchy walk off homerun off MO.
> 
> Sox win again, only 14 games left to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvCI-gNK_y4]YouTube - Jaws theme!![/ame]
> 
> 6 games
Click to expand...

Make you a bet, if the Red Sox win the division, i will never post again, if the yankees win, you never post again.

Deal?


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Make you a bet, if the Red Sox win the division, i will never post again, if the yankees win, you never post again.
> 
> Deal?



What do you think I am? Drunk? 

Down the stretch for the next week though, Boston definitely has the easier schedule.

O's, KC, and then three with you guys.

If the Sox sweep the Yankees, only down 3 with 11 to go. Realistically it's possible if the Soxs continue to stay hot and the Yankees go cold.

Though got to be careful of punk cheap shots like from Posada.


----------



## Xenophon

Or Youk.


----------



## JW Frogen

It is prophisised that when the Seattle Mariners win the World Serious it will be the end of times.


----------



## Article 15

IMO the Sox need to forget about the division and focus on getting their rotation straight and regular players as healthy as possible for the playoffs.


----------



## Paulie

Phils magic number 8, with 16 to go.  It would take an epic collapse to lose the division at this point.

We do need to keep up the winning though, to beat St. Louis in seeding.  I'd much rather get Colorado than LA.


----------



## Xenophon

It appears the Twins have life, they beat the Togers again to move 2 back.


----------



## Oddball

Aw, jeeeez.

They didn't have the greatest team on Earth in '87 either, but at least the whole team was active for the playoffs.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Aw, jeeeez.
> 
> They didn't have the greatest team on Earth in '87 either, but at least the whole team was active for the playoffs.



If Liriano weren't a basket case you're boys could be 5 games ahead.


----------



## Xenophon

If Verlander could win a big game the Tigers would have clinched.


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, jeeeez.
> 
> They didn't have the greatest team on Earth in '87 either, but at least the whole team was active for the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Liriano weren't a basket case you're boys could be 5 games ahead.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and if Slowey weren't out it could be ten games....And if worms had machine guns, birds wouldn't fuck with them.

Unless the Twins get totally unconscious results from the farm hands with the numbers in the 50s and 60s on their jerseys, they can win the division and get skunked in the first round of the playoffs......Again.


----------



## Modbert

In the top of the 8th, the Red Sox just basically secured the game.

Three run homer to make it 10-3.

Scratch that, back to back jacks to make it 11-3. All with 2 outs.


----------



## critter

Article 15 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy your ump your local little league games.
> 
> You act as *if I don't concede that blown calls aren't part of the game *and you live on and play the next.
> 
> But to be so fucking stupid and not be able to admit that was a f*ucking strike is beyond belief.*
> 
> Of course these Kzone aren't reliable...that is they aren't reliable when they go your way..if it showed it was a ball I am sure you would be liek "onmg K zone showed it was a ball" but since multiple trackers showed it was a strike we will just use the crutch as they are unreliable.
> 
> 
> The pitch was a fucking strike and He didn't check his swing the pitch b4.
> 
> Green got lucky, you're one of the only people that won't concede that pitch was a ball...you're a walking debacle.  Like I said b4, if Green struck out looking there with the stick on his shoulders Red Sox fans would have been screaming bloody murder at him.
> 
> But in the end
> 
> who cares game over
> Sox win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it cannot be a blown call when its a judgement call in the umpire veiw that the thing. now if there was a rule that inturrpet it and the umpires ignore it than you may have blown calls. but this is a judgment call.
> 
> i think your problem is your upset that a 22 year old with dylesixa is proving how idoitc and stupid all the fans sound. they blaming the umpires and yet you fail to understand it.
> 
> It was not a swinging stirke do you even know what  a swinging check swing stirke is? it so easy to say the umpire help red sox win. but in reality it was your team that fail.
> 
> the second the pitch is borderline you did not have a plate umpire that was a "pitcher umpire" he call were all over the place but consistency. so he mad it fair.
> 
> the fact green walk is all that matters there were 8 pitchs thrown in that a bat and green had problem with feeling his foot so he did with injury.
> 
> got get a life green protected the plate dude. you saw amica pitch well did you see all those pitch up high in the strike zone that was fought off? he earn that walk. when you as a catcher try to bring up to fame it the catcher knows its a ball.
> 
> do you know when you are batting hits how he swings its were the stirke is not how he stands. good and ball calls happen every day. but i don't call them blown calls cauase they went agasint your team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't really read y'alls argument but alls I gots to say is that they were thanking the umpire and laughing about the obvious missed call all day on WEEI.
Click to expand...



Obvious they radio and commentators think a foul tip is a ball that hits of glove that is not the case.  I heard on the plenty of times on the raido can't have a say they don't have tools who said it was a blown call? the catcher cause it to look like a ball brining the pitch back up to the plate. in that sense = ball= trying to get close call = walk



Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> it cannot be a blown call when its a judgement call in the umpire veiw that the thing. now if there was a rule that inturrpet it and the umpires ignore it than you may have blown calls. but this is a judgment call.
> 
> i think your problem is your upset that a 22 year old with dylesixa is proving how idoitc and stupid all the fans sound. they blaming the umpires and yet you fail to understand it.
> 
> It was not a swinging stirke do you even know what  a swinging check swing stirke is? it so easy to say the umpire help red sox win. but in reality it was your team that fail.
> 
> the second the pitch is borderline you did not have a plate umpire that was a "pitcher umpire" he call were all over the place but consistency. so he mad it fair.
> 
> the fact green walk is all that matters there were 8 pitchs thrown in that a bat and green had problem with feeling his foot so he did with injury.
> 
> got get a life green protected the plate dude. you saw amica pitch well did you see all those pitch up high in the strike zone that was fought off? he earn that walk. when you as a catcher try to bring up to fame it the catcher knows its a ball.
> 
> do you know when you are batting hits how he swings its were the stirke is not how he stands. good and ball calls happen every day. but i don't call them blown calls cauase they went agasint your team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't really read y'alls argument but alls I gots to say is that they were thanking the umpire and laughing about the obvious missed call all day on WEEI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> Even your own sports talk radio says it critter
> 
> now shut up about it you are wrong and you look like a fucking idiot saying things like "the ump can't blow a callw hen its based on judgement"
> 
> thats 100% incorrect, its based on judgement but the ump can GET IT WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also Article,
> 
> What happened during the first pitch I was workin out and didn't have a game on
Click to expand...


geeze dude what the fuck is your problem your hope high on something there lay of the drugs and just cause the raido says something does NOT MAKE IT TRUE.   It is a judgement call its not called 100% right call for a reason dude.

your the one that flipping out swereing calling me idoit stupuid fucking morn etc... i think you need to clam yourself down and be in a shoes of umpire before you EVER COMMENT AGAIN.


----------



## Andrew2382

lol you're still talking about this...

you're wrong...just shut up about it and move on to the next topic... holy hell

No one here gives a shit you ump 10 year old little league games or softabll games for middle age men

stfu already


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins 10-1 as CC wins his league leading 18th.

Tex is three HR from 40, 2 from tying the league leader.

NY, Boston and the rangers all won tonight, NY gains ground on the Angels for best record.

Home strech now guys, almost to the playoffs.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> NY wins 10-1 as CC wins his league leading 18th.
> 
> Tex is three HR from 40, 2 from tying the league leader.
> 
> NY, Boston and the rangers all won tonight, NY gains ground on the Angels for best record.
> 
> Home strech now guys, almost to the playoffs.



I'm in cruise control until October.  We pretty much have our ticket punched and it will take something special to win the division.


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> I'm in cruise control until October.  We pretty much have our ticket punched and it will take something special to win the division.



A Yankees collapse would be a very early christmas present.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> I'm in cruise control until October.  We pretty much have our ticket punched and it will take something special to win the division.


I'd like to see CC get to 20 wins, if he does its a cy young.

Also would be fun for Tex to lead the league in HR.

NY has one other unusual stat this year, it may have 2 200 hit players on the same team, Jeter already is over 200 and Cano is at 194.


----------



## critter

Andrew2382 said:


> lol you're still talking about this...
> 
> you're wrong...just shut up about it and move on to the next topic... holy hell
> 
> No one here gives a shit you ump 10 year old little league games or softabll games for middle age men
> 
> stfu already




Don't ever tell me shit dude. you do know what a foul tip is right? to by annoucers you are saying they got a point in fact annoucer have been wrong numerous times. raido talk show host that is local fox station here in nh its crap and can't believe much from it.

third they don't have tools to be laughing at an umpire i work with more than 10 years you jackass. 

who said i did softball games for middle age men? you keep assuming you are wrong period you cannot get over it. you have issues like i said GET OFF THE FUCKING DRUGS 

Do you also bleieve in tie goes to the runner i am sure you do. do you believe in the plate be foul if the ball hits the plate if you do. Stop watching.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Giants will have to win out if they want to make the playoffs. Eat your heart out Paulie!!!!!


----------



## Andrew2382

Yanks pull out a squeaker over the Angels.

Clinch playoff spot for wild card...6.5 up on the division


----------



## Article 15

If Fat Sabathia gets the Cy Young award this year I'm gonna puke.

It better go to Greinke or King Felix.


----------



## Article 15

And congrats, Andrew.  

Hopefully we'll meet again in the ALCS


----------



## Modbert

Article 15 said:


> If Fat Sabathia gets the Cy Young award this year I'm gonna puke.
> 
> It better go to Greinke or King Felix.



The Cy Young is just another one of those things where it seems to be more of a popularity contests now a days than actual statistics.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> If Fat Sabathia gets the Cy Young award this year I'm gonna puke.
> 
> It better go to Greinke or King Felix.


Be prepared to upchuck.

CC is probaly the only AL pitcher who will be a 20 game winner this year, it will be a major strech to give it to a pitcher with 4 or 5 less wins.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Greinke deserves it in the AL. Lincecum deserves it again because of numbers not including wins.

Like I've said all along. Recently the Giants have had starting pitching woes for the first time all year. Of course the offense wasn't going to bail us out. 5 back now. We'll see ya next year. Even the best pitching staff in  baseball couldn't bail out the Giants offense.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Giants will have to win out if they want to make the playoffs. Eat your heart out Paulie!!!!!



You seem almost content with not making it so that you can validate your feeling of wanting to move Cain.

Dude...don't move Cain.  That's all I'm gonna say.

Find some bats in the offseason, but don't lose Cain.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants will have to win out if they want to make the playoffs. Eat your heart out Paulie!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem almost content with not making it so that you can validate your feeling of wanting to move Cain.
> 
> Dude...don't move Cain.  That's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> Find some bats in the offseason, but don't lose Cain.
Click to expand...


I would think a guy like Matt Holliday, or some free agent bat would want to come and play here since the pitching is good. If we get 2 solid bats we'll run away with the division next year. 
and I'd much rather be wrong and make the playoffs and right and miss out.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants will have to win out if they want to make the playoffs. Eat your heart out Paulie!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem almost content with not making it so that you can validate your feeling of wanting to move Cain.
> 
> Dude...don't move Cain.  That's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> Find some bats in the offseason, but don't lose Cain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think a guy like Matt Holliday, or some free agent bat would want to come and play here since the pitching is good. If we get 2 solid bats we'll run away with the division next year.
> and I'd much rather be wrong and make the playoffs and right and miss out.
Click to expand...


Is Holliday a FA after this season?

Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.

Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem almost content with not making it so that you can validate your feeling of wanting to move Cain.
> 
> Dude...don't move Cain.  That's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> Find some bats in the offseason, but don't lose Cain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a guy like Matt Holliday, or some free agent bat would want to come and play here since the pitching is good. If we get 2 solid bats we'll run away with the division next year.
> and I'd much rather be wrong and make the playoffs and right and miss out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Holliday a FA after this season?
> 
> Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?
Click to expand...


because of money ball. All players pay lip service to "winning".  But when it comes right down to it, guys will play for a team that's rich in assets and poor in talent, see Alex Rodriguez in Texas; Barry Zito in SF; Barry Bonds in SF, etc.. We'll never know about Yankees players because they play for winning teams but also get paid more than anyone.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem almost content with not making it so that you can validate your feeling of wanting to move Cain.
> 
> Dude...don't move Cain.  That's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> Find some bats in the offseason, but don't lose Cain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a guy like Matt Holliday, or some free agent bat would want to come and play here since the pitching is good. If we get 2 solid bats we'll run away with the division next year.
> and I'd much rather be wrong and make the playoffs and right and miss out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Holliday a FA after this season?
> 
> Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?
Click to expand...


If guys really were all about winning, hitters would be flocking to come grab one of many open spots in the giants' lineup.


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> If Fat Sabathia gets the Cy Young award this year I'm gonna puke.
> 
> It better go to Greinke or King Felix.


A shame Kevin Slowey got whacked on the wrist by a liner, or he may well have been in the running.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Fat Sabathia gets the Cy Young award this year I'm gonna puke.
> 
> It better go to Greinke or King Felix.
> 
> 
> 
> A shame Kevin Slowey got whacked on the wrist by a liner, or he may well have been in the running.
Click to expand...


It looks like you might have given up on your Twinkies a bit early, Dude.


----------



## Article 15

And guess who will be going to Game 3 of the ALDS?


----------



## Xenophon

NY takes 2 of 3 against angels on the road, nice to finally beat them in their park, hasn't happened since 2004.

Magic number at 5 now.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Giants get a game back from rox. 4 back 10 to play.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem almost content with not making it so that you can validate your feeling of wanting to move Cain.
> 
> Dude...don't move Cain.  That's all I'm gonna say.
> 
> Find some bats in the offseason, but don't lose Cain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a guy like Matt Holliday, or some free agent bat would want to come and play here since the pitching is good. If we get 2 solid bats we'll run away with the division next year.
> and I'd much rather be wrong and make the playoffs and right and miss out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Holliday a FA after this season?
> 
> Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?
Click to expand...


Matt Holliday and Jason Bay are the two marquee outfielders on the market this year.


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think a guy like Matt Holliday, or some free agent bat would want to come and play here since the pitching is good. If we get 2 solid bats we'll run away with the division next year.
> and I'd much rather be wrong and make the playoffs and right and miss out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Holliday a FA after this season?
> 
> Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Matt Holliday and Jason Bay are the two marquee outfielders on the market this year.
Click to expand...


There's not a team in the majors that needs one of those guys more than SF does, in terms of putting the final necessary puzzle piece in place, so let's see if they're willing to put up the cash or take the cheapskate route.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Holliday a FA after this season?
> 
> Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Holliday and Jason Bay are the two marquee outfielders on the market this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a team in the majors that needs one of those guys more than SF does, in terms of putting the final necessary puzzle piece in place, so let's see if they're willing to put up the cash or take the cheapskate route.
Click to expand...


They'll put up the cash. But I don't know if Holliday wants to come back to the NL West or not.


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Holliday a FA after this season?
> 
> Your park is big, so that might take a little away from the fact that you have such a good pitching staff in a hitter's eyes.  That means less HR.  But I doubt it's a deal breaker type of thing.
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to come play with a rotation that gives you a chance to win almost every game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Holliday and Jason Bay are the two marquee outfielders on the market this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's not a team in the majors that needs one of those guys more than SF does, in terms of putting the final necessary puzzle piece in place, so let's see if they're willing to put up the cash or take the cheapskate route.
Click to expand...


If they want to win they will.


----------



## Truthspeaker

The Yankees will win the world series handly this year.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Truthspeaker said:


> Giants get a game back from rox. 4 back 10 to play.



I hope the Giants drown, Truthspeaker.  I don't want my Dodgers to face your pitching.  We will have a hard enough time with the Phils.  Everybody is going to beat the Rockies.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants get a game back from rox. 4 back 10 to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Giants drown, Truthspeaker.  I don't want my Dodgers to face your pitching.  We will have a hard enough time with the Phils.  Everybody is going to beat the Rockies.
Click to expand...


Not so... You want us to drown BECAUSE we're the Giants. You guys just got through with raking our best all over the field. You will have a harder time with the phillies. We would LOVE  to play the Phillies. We've always owned them. The Dodgers have lots of confidence against the Giants this year, even when our aces are on the mound. 

You underestimate the Rockies. They have a winning mindset and are dangerous. Their pitching is much improved and are a more balanced team. They have a LOT of comeback wins too so I don't think any of the teams in the playoffs are looking past them. I .hope the dodgers sweep the rockies but knowing their eternal hatred of us, they'll probably tank the series just to keep us out of the playoffs


----------



## Fatality

Truthspeaker said:


> The Yankees will win the world series handly this year.



no


----------



## Article 15

Clay Buchholz impressive again while fighting off a head cold, dominates the Royals.


----------



## Paulie

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants get a game back from rox. 4 back 10 to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Giants drown, Truthspeaker.  I don't want my Dodgers to face your pitching.  We will have a hard enough time with the Phils.  Everybody is going to beat the Rockies.
Click to expand...


We're neck and neck with St. Louis right now, it's not guaranteed that you're getting us.

If we finish better than St Louis, we play the wild card.


----------



## Andrew2382

Yanks lookin good tonight!

Joba looked pretty good too..I'm glad to see his fast ball hitting 95

Yanks have a chance to sweep the series...this was the  game i was worried about.

Lets seal the division boys


----------



## JakeStarkey

Paulie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giants get a game back from rox. 4 back 10 to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Giants drown, Truthspeaker.  I don't want my Dodgers to face your pitching.  We will have a hard enough time with the Phils.  Everybody is going to beat the Rockies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're neck and neck with St. Louis right now, it's not guaranteed that you're getting us.
> 
> If we finish better than St Louis, we play the wild card.
Click to expand...


LA can beat St. Louis four out of five series and LA can beat the Rockies like a drum.  Da Giants will be everybody's dracula if they get into the playoffs.  Stick the stake in the heart of San Francisco!


----------



## Truthspeaker

JakeStarkey said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Giants drown, Truthspeaker.  I don't want my Dodgers to face your pitching.  We will have a hard enough time with the Phils.  Everybody is going to beat the Rockies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're neck and neck with St. Louis right now, it's not guaranteed that you're getting us.
> 
> If we finish better than St Louis, we play the wild card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LA can beat St. Louis four out of five series and LA can beat the Rockies like a drum.  Da Giants will be everybody's dracula if they get into the playoffs.  Stick the stake in the heart of San Francisco!
Click to expand...


Giants ran out of gas pitching wise. They never had any gas in the offensive tank. Zambrano is going to beat lincecum tonight unless timmy throws a shutout.
And the Cards will sweep the Dodgers because they pitch and hit. The dodgers hit but only have decent pitching, not lights out like the cards. The Dog-germs are in trouble!


----------



## xotoxi

Truthspeaker said:


> The Yankees will win the world series handly this year.


 
The Yankees will not qualify for the ALCS.


----------



## Andrew2382

xotoxi said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees will win the world series handly this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees will not qualify for the ALCS.
Click to expand...


lol you are stupid...you base that off nothing but your hatred of the yankees because you are a bitter sox fan.

I still say we are going to be facing the twins cause I think they will win the division.

How about you clinch your playoff spot first b4 you talk about the Yanks not qualifying for anything,


----------



## JakeStarkey

Very simple, folks.  Dodgers in six against the Yanks.


----------



## xotoxi

Andrew2382 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees will win the world series handly this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Yankees will not qualify for the ALCS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you are stupid...you base that off nothing but your hatred of the yankees because you are a bitter sox fan.
> 
> I still say we are going to be facing the twins cause I think they will win the division.
> 
> How about you clinch your playoff spot first b4 you talk about the Yanks not qualifying for anything,
Click to expand...

 
I will wager my left testicle on it.


----------



## xotoxi

Oh...and one more piece of advice:



Andrew2382 said:


> *a bitter sox fan*


 
They no longer exist because of this:


----------



## Andrew2382

yes grats...you proved there was no such thing as a curse...you guys just sucked dick for 84 years...clinch a playoff spot b4 you start mouthing nonsense off


----------



## Xenophon

NY defeats Boston 9-5 to move the magic number to 3.

John Lester took a wicked line drive off the knee from Melky cabrerra.

Joba actually pictched like he had a clue, only making two minstakes, one to Martinez and one to big papi.

X rays negative on lester, he may be OK for playoffs.


----------



## Andrew2382

And the Yankees beat Boston again...


Sabathia pitches a 1 hit gem.

Yankees magic number is now 1 game to clinch the AL East.

If Texas wins they will be 5 back in the wild card.

Hopefully we see a sweep tomorrow and it would be nice to clinch off the sox...


Where's Robert with his Jaws theme song if these "footsteps" we were hearing?


----------



## Andrew2382

And the Yankees beat Boston again...


Sabathia pitches a 1 hit gem.

Yankees magic number is now 1 game to clinch the AL East.

If Texas wins they will be 5 back in the wild card.

Hopefully we see a sweep tomorrow and it would be nice to clinch off the sox...


Where's Robert with his Jaws theme song if these "footsteps" we were hearing?


----------



## Modbert

So the Yankees will get the AL East likely now.

Still the playoffs that Boston and Yankees will both be in. Dice-K did excellent tonight, so I'm happy about that.

I expect the Red Sox to beat the Angels for the 5th straight time. Question is, can the Yankees get past the first round? Remember how C.C fared last year?


----------



## tigerbob

Nate Robertson's return is off the rails again.  He gives up 5 runs in 3.1 IP in Chicago.  Going into today, the Twins were only 2 games behind the Tigers.  Feels like 2006, though this time around neither team has the safety net of a Wild Card.

Tigs down 5-0 in the bottom of the 4th.  Royals lead the Twins 2-0 in the 3rd.


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> Nate Robertson's return is off the rails again.  He gives up 5 runs in 3.1 IP in Chicago.  Going into today, the Twins were only 2 games behind the Tigers.  Feels like 2006, though this time around neither team has the safety net of a Wild Card.
> 
> Tigs down 5-0 in the bottom of the 4th.  Royals lead the Twins 2-0 in the 3rd.



Tigs come back to win 12-5.  What a turnaround!


----------



## Andrew2382

lmao...its funny to go to the first few pages of this thread and see all the moronic shit that was posted


----------



## Xenophon

With the NY win they are now 8-1 vs Boston since the allstar break, a tremendous turnaround after starting the season 0-8 vs Beantown.

Oddly enough Texas has a better shot at over taking the angels then they do the red Sox, it would be amazing if the Angels missed the playoffs altogether, and that is a possibilty.

AL Central and NL wildcard are the only other races still going, I still believe the Tigers will win it over the twins.


----------



## Oddball

Four games in Detroit this week will tell all.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Four games in Detroit this week will tell all.



Certainly will.


----------



## Xenophon

NY sweeps Boston to clicnh it's first division crown since 2006.

After starting 0-8 vs Boston, NY goes 9-1 to split the season series with them, an astounding tunaround.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> NY sweeps Boston to clicnh it's first division crown since 2006.
> 
> After starting 0-8 vs Boston, NY goes 9-1 to split the season series with them, an astounding tunaround.



MLB has to chomping at the bit at the possibility of a NY/Boston LCS>


----------



## Xenophon

They may well get that.


----------



## Oddball

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> NY sweeps Boston to clicnh it's first division crown since 2006.
> 
> After starting 0-8 vs Boston, NY goes 9-1 to split the season series with them, an astounding tunaround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MLB has to chomping at the bit at the possibility of a NY/Boston LCS>
Click to expand...

God....Please.....Enough already.


----------



## Andrew2382

i was on a red sox forum earlier and read the funniest thing ever.

"Still you have to admit, Morgan's fanatical support for the Yankees is not really very professional.  I mean, it is just weird.  If he were doing it for the Sox I would feel the same way. "

Was an actual post.

lmao at that statement.  Morgan can't get one sentence out without refering to how the 98 yankees weren't as good as his Reds teams.

I think Yankee fans and Red Sox fans can agree on one thing

Morgan is the absolute fucking worst


----------



## JakeStarkey

The MLB is secretly fixing the playoffs to achieve LA vs NY.  

Oh, no, that was just a fantasy neo-contoid conspiracy.


----------



## Xenophon

Joe Morgan is completly anti-Yankee, to even hint he was 'supporting' them is ludicrous.

According to Joe, the 27 Yankees would lose to the Reds, he thinks the Reds of the 70s was the greatest ever, because he was there.

The fact is, that team had average pitching and just got lucky between the end of the As dynasty and the rise of a NY one, the 'big red machine' was one of the most over-rated bunches in baseball history.


----------



## Article 15

Andrew2382 said:


> lmao...its funny to go to the first few pages of this thread and see all the moronic shit that was posted



Here's mine!



Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling Reds and Giants as my two potential sleepers, leaning more towards the Giants.  You can't overlook that rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like the Giants, too.
> 
> *I also like Kansas City to surprise us a bit.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenophon

You wern't completly wrong, Grienke has been great.

I have to go back and see what i said.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Joe Morgan is completly anti-Yankee, to even hint he was 'supporting' them is ludicrous.
> 
> According to Joe, the 27 Yankees would lose to the Reds, he thinks the Reds of the 70s was the greatest ever, because he was there.
> 
> The fact is, that team had average pitching and just got lucky between the end of the As dynasty and the rise of a NY one, the 'big red machine' was one of the most over-rated bunches in baseball history.



Someone needs to tell Joe Morgan that if he's going to broadcast national games it would benefit him to at least be able to give off the illusion that he knows something about teams he's calling every Sunday night.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> You wern't completly wrong, Grienke has been great.
> 
> I have to go back and see what i said.



True.

I was totally wrong about the Rays too but I already gave Mani his props for that weeks ago.


----------



## Xenophon

Xenophon said:


> Ah, the anual 'hate the Yanks' posts time are upon us.
> 
> The odd team out will be the Rays, their pitching is suspect and they are banged up.
> 
> NY's Pitching is the best i can remember it ever being, all five starters could or have been #1s  in their careers.
> 
> Boston's pitching looks good, the potential weakness is long relif and is big popy & lowell through.
> 
> Jays and Baltimore will do their usual battle for the basement.
> 
> AL Central is a toss-up, so i will take the Twins, just because I have two twins in fantasy this year.
> 
> The west would be oipen with the Angel's pitching problems, except the rest of the teams their suck.
> 
> Over in the NL East, I look for the phils to repeat.
> 
> The Mets already managed to secure their screwup, they signed Shef.
> 
> The Cubbies should win the central, with the Cards getting that wild card.
> 
> In the NL West, manny leads the dodgers to another penant and first round elim.
> 
> So, play ball!


Looks Like I was near spot on, only missed the NL central and maybe the AL central.

I picked the Yanks, angels, Twins and red sox, may get 4-4

and Phils, Cubs, Cards & dodgers and get 3 out of 4.

I also predicted the fall of the Rays & Mets.


----------



## Article 15

Holy crap, Xeno!


----------



## Xenophon

Next year I will probaly go 2-8.


----------



## Article 15

I called Erik Bedard's vagina pull!


----------



## Xenophon

You also had Boston making a big trade at the break, which ended up being Martinez.

All the childish jabs at the Yankees look stupid now that NY has the best record in baseball.


----------



## Truthspeaker

My poor poor gigantes

Hopefully we get two bats next year. By the way, Anyone know why Matt Holliday was not in the lineup against the Rockies?


----------



## Paulie

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Morgan is completly anti-Yankee, to even hint he was 'supporting' them is ludicrous.
> 
> According to Joe, the 27 Yankees would lose to the Reds, he thinks the Reds of the 70s was the greatest ever, because he was there.
> 
> The fact is, that team had average pitching and just got lucky between the end of the As dynasty and the rise of a NY one, the 'big red machine' was one of the most over-rated bunches in baseball history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell Joe Morgan that if he's going to broadcast national games it would benefit him to at least be able to give off the illusion that he knows something about teams he's calling every Sunday night.
Click to expand...


I like Tony Gwynn for color, and I always loved Harold Reynolds' color for Little League games.

Regardless of Reynold's termination, which he says was a misunderstanding, I think both of those guys are better color commentators without even saying a single word, than Morgan will ever be.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Morgan is completly anti-Yankee, to even hint he was 'supporting' them is ludicrous.
> 
> According to Joe, the 27 Yankees would lose to the Reds, he thinks the Reds of the 70s was the greatest ever, because he was there.
> 
> The fact is, that team had average pitching and just got lucky between the end of the As dynasty and the rise of a NY one, the 'big red machine' was one of the most over-rated bunches in baseball history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell Joe Morgan that if he's going to broadcast national games it would benefit him to at least be able to give off the illusion that he knows something about teams he's calling every Sunday night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Tony Gwynn for color, and I always loved Harold Reynolds' color for Little League games.
> 
> Regardless of Reynold's termination, which he says was a misunderstanding, I think both of those guys are better color commentators without even saying a single word, than Morgan will ever be.
Click to expand...


John Miller is the best. The best tandem is by far Kruk and Kuip here in the bay area, always have great humor and insight on both teams. Of course they're rooting for the home team but they're not homers who sugar coat stuff.
(except when they act like the other team's pitcher is SOOO good that night when they really should be ripping the poor giants offense. I guess they can't do that or management would kill them.)


----------



## Andrew2382

lol john Kruk?  The guy is an idiot.

I lost all respect for Kruk when the Yankees signed Randy Johnson and he said RJ would win 30 games his first year.

lmao...nice call


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> lol john Kruk?  The guy is an idiot.
> 
> I lost all respect for Kruk when the Yankees signed Randy Johnson and he said RJ would win 30 games his first year.
> 
> lmao...nice call



I'm not talking about John Kruk. I'm referring to the combo of Duane Kuiper and Mike Krukow. They were the guys who did the play by play and commentary for the video game MVP Baseball 2005. The last great video game on the sport.


----------



## Andrew2382

yea sorry..i saw kruk and stopped reading.

My statement still stands about john kruk tho


----------



## Truthspeaker

Andrew2382 said:


> yea sorry..i saw kruk and stopped reading.
> 
> My statement still stands about john kruk tho



Did you like him as part of the all-mullet all star phillies teams?


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to tell Joe Morgan that if he's going to broadcast national games it would benefit him to at least be able to give off the illusion that he knows something about teams he's calling every Sunday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tony Gwynn for color, and I always loved Harold Reynolds' color for Little League games.
> 
> Regardless of Reynold's termination, which he says was a misunderstanding, I think both of those guys are better color commentators without even saying a single word, than Morgan will ever be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Miller is the best. The best tandem is by far Kruk and Kuip here in the bay area, always have great humor and insight on both teams. Of course they're rooting for the home team but they're not homers who sugar coat stuff.
> (except when they act like the other team's pitcher is SOOO good that night when they really should be ripping the poor giants offense. I guess they can't do that or management would kill them.)
Click to expand...


Jon is play-by-play though, I'm just talking color.  As far as PBP goes, I guess Miller is ok.  He's better than Joe Buck, although I like Buck for football games.  Just not baseball.  And I can't _STAND_ McCarver.  I actually think I'd rather have Morgan than Mc.

I'm warming up to my new Phils PBP guy, Tom McCarthy, or T-Mac as he's come to be known as.  He's certainly not Kalas, but I approve of him.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Tony Gwynn for color, and I always loved Harold Reynolds' color for Little League games.
> 
> Regardless of Reynold's termination, which he says was a misunderstanding, I think both of those guys are better color commentators without even saying a single word, than Morgan will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Miller is the best. The best tandem is by far Kruk and Kuip here in the bay area, always have great humor and insight on both teams. Of course they're rooting for the home team but they're not homers who sugar coat stuff.
> (except when they act like the other team's pitcher is SOOO good that night when they really should be ripping the poor giants offense. I guess they can't do that or management would kill them.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jon is play-by-play though, I'm just talking color.  As far as PBP goes, I guess Miller is ok.  He's better than Joe Buck, although I like Buck for football games.  Just not baseball.  And I can't _STAND_ McCarver.  I actually think I'd rather have Morgan than Mc.
> 
> I'm warming up to my new Phils PBP guy, Tom McCarthy, or T-Mac as he's come to be known as.  He's certainly not Kalas, but I approve of him.
Click to expand...



Hank Greenwald was the best pbp of all time for the Giants during the 88-93 years. And I think Jon Miller is great at both.


----------



## Oddball

Can't beat Bob Uecker for color commentary.


----------



## Oddball

Twins v. Tigers washed out tonight.

Doubleheader tomorrow.


----------



## Paulie

My Phils seem to be pulling a Mets.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Twins v. Tigers washed out tonight.
> 
> Doubleheader tomorrow.



I've got tickets for tonight, but the weather isn't looking great today either.  Showers forecast for this evening, and for much of the day.

We could be looking at doubleheaders both Wednesday and Thursday!


----------



## Xenophon

Clinched NY still won 8-2 in a meaningless matchup for them.

Cano hit a grand slam, and the kid pena had his first ML HR.


----------



## Article 15

I'd like to thank the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim for carrying my Red Sox over the playoff birth finish line.


----------



## Paulie

I'd like to thank the Atlanta Braves for finally losing a game last night and the Phillies for finally WINNING one, taking our magic number down to 1.

Hopefully I get to watch a celebration tonight.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Twins v. Tigers washed out tonight.
> 
> Doubleheader tomorrow.



Doubleheader split with both decided by a single run. Tigers still with a 2 game lead, but the Twins probably have the edge on pitching matchups over the next 2 days.

The next 2 games are critical.  If the Twins win both we're in a tie going into the last 3 games (KC at Twins, Chisox at Tigers).  If the Tigs win both they win the division.


----------



## Paulie

tigerbob said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins v. Tigers washed out tonight.
> 
> Doubleheader tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubleheader split with both decided by a single run. Tigers still with a 2 game lead, but the Twins probably have the edge on pitching matchups over the next 2 days.
> 
> The next 2 games are critical.  If the Twins win both we're in a tie going into the last 3 games (KC at Twins, Chisox at Tigers).  If the Tigs win both they win the division.
Click to expand...


Yeah, a critical matchup since the WC is already locked up.  It's do or die for both of you.  You guys have Wednesday Night Baseball slot tonight, I'll be switching back and forth between the Phils game.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins v. Tigers washed out tonight.
> 
> Doubleheader tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubleheader split with both decided by a single run. Tigers still with a 2 game lead, but the Twins probably have the edge on pitching matchups over the next 2 days.
> 
> The next 2 games are critical.  If the Twins win both we're in a tie going into the last 3 games (KC at Twins, Chisox at Tigers).  If the Tigs win both they win the division.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a critical matchup since the WC is already locked up.  It's do or die for both of you.  You guys have Wednesday Night Baseball slot tonight, I'll be switching back and forth between the Phils game.
Click to expand...


i wish i could see that game (phils). pedro loves that kind of stage.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubleheader split with both decided by a single run. Tigers still with a 2 game lead, but the Twins probably have the edge on pitching matchups over the next 2 days.
> 
> The next 2 games are critical.  If the Twins win both we're in a tie going into the last 3 games (KC at Twins, Chisox at Tigers).  If the Tigs win both they win the division.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a critical matchup since the WC is already locked up.  It's do or die for both of you.  You guys have Wednesday Night Baseball slot tonight, I'll be switching back and forth between the Phils game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i wish i could see that game (phils). pedro loves that kind of stage.
Click to expand...


I can't believe how well he's done for us.  I feel bad for predicting he'd average 5 innings and tax our bullpen.  He's the only one in the rotation that HASN'T taxed the pen, since he got here.  Even Lee's been struggling of late.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a critical matchup since the WC is already locked up.  It's do or die for both of you.  You guys have Wednesday Night Baseball slot tonight, I'll be switching back and forth between the Phils game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could see that game (phils). pedro loves that kind of stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't believe how well he's done for us.  I feel bad for predicting he'd average 5 innings and tax our bullpen.  He's the only one in the rotation that HASN'T taxed the pen, since he got here.  Even Lee's been struggling of late.
Click to expand...


he's been pretty well rested and i think he's probably figured out that he needs to take better care of himself as he ages. he's always been a pitcher as opposed to a thrower so that probably helps, too.

he had (haven't seen him pitch in awhile) the absolute nastiest changeup i've ever seen anyone throw. it was like that bugs bunny cartoon where the guy swings three times before the ball crosses the plate. sick.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could see that game (phils). pedro loves that kind of stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how well he's done for us.  I feel bad for predicting he'd average 5 innings and tax our bullpen.  He's the only one in the rotation that HASN'T taxed the pen, since he got here.  Even Lee's been struggling of late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's been pretty well rested and i think he's probably figured out that he needs to take better care of himself as he ages. he's always been a pitcher as opposed to a thrower so that probably helps, too.
> 
> he had (haven't seen him pitch in awhile) the absolute nastiest changeup i've ever seen anyone throw. it was like that bugs bunny cartoon where the guy swings three times before the ball crosses the plate. sick.
Click to expand...


He's hitting 90's with the fastball and locating it, and his change is looking good.  It's like watching the old Pedro.

I'm surprised ESPN wouldn't air this game since Pedro could clinch, it seems like a good game for ratings.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how well he's done for us.  I feel bad for predicting he'd average 5 innings and tax our bullpen.  He's the only one in the rotation that HASN'T taxed the pen, since he got here.  Even Lee's been struggling of late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's been pretty well rested and i think he's probably figured out that he needs to take better care of himself as he ages. he's always been a pitcher as opposed to a thrower so that probably helps, too.
> 
> he had (haven't seen him pitch in awhile) the absolute nastiest changeup i've ever seen anyone throw. it was like that bugs bunny cartoon where the guy swings three times before the ball crosses the plate. sick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's hitting 90's with the fastball and locating it, and his change is looking good.  It's like watching the old Pedro.
> 
> I'm surprised ESPN wouldn't air this game since Pedro could clinch, it seems like a good game for ratings.
Click to expand...


maybe they'll do some cutaways. i hope so.
a lot of people up here turned on him when he went to the mets, but he always did his job when he was here. i wish him well, right up until he goes up against the sox (wishful thinking)


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's been pretty well rested and i think he's probably figured out that he needs to take better care of himself as he ages. he's always been a pitcher as opposed to a thrower so that probably helps, too.
> 
> he had (haven't seen him pitch in awhile) the absolute nastiest changeup i've ever seen anyone throw. it was like that bugs bunny cartoon where the guy swings three times before the ball crosses the plate. sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's hitting 90's with the fastball and locating it, and his change is looking good.  It's like watching the old Pedro.
> 
> I'm surprised ESPN wouldn't air this game since Pedro could clinch, it seems like a good game for ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe they'll do some cutaways. i hope so.
> a lot of people up here turned on him when he went to the mets, but he always did his job when he was here. i wish him well, right up until he goes up against the sox (wishful thinking)
Click to expand...


Hm, I'd have thought Damon going to the Yanks would overshadow that.  THAT was the quintessential stab in the back right there.

I'm sure SC and BB Tonight will have some good highlights if he gets the clinch for us.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's hitting 90's with the fastball and locating it, and his change is looking good.  It's like watching the old Pedro.
> 
> I'm surprised ESPN wouldn't air this game since Pedro could clinch, it seems like a good game for ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they'll do some cutaways. i hope so.
> a lot of people up here turned on him when he went to the mets, but he always did his job when he was here. i wish him well, right up until he goes up against the sox (wishful thinking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm, I'd have thought Damon going to the Yanks would overshadow that.  THAT was the quintessential stab in the back right there.
> 
> I'm sure SC and BB Tonight will have some good highlights if he gets the clinch for us.
Click to expand...


yeah, that definitely topped petey leaving...


----------



## Paulie

Ha!  Great shirt!


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> Ha!  Great shirt!



yeah, they were pretty popular right after he left


----------



## Truthspeaker

This statement is for everyone who thinks they have a chance to beat the Yankees in the playoffs this year.....Move the cursor to 4:13 in this video. Lord Denethor says it best.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR3Z388PIew&feature=related]YouTube - The Madness of Denethor The Witch King owns Gandalf[/ame]


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  Great shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they were pretty popular right after he left
Click to expand...


You guys have one of our more notable traitors...Drew.

We didn't make shirts, we just threw batteries


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  Great shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they were pretty popular right after he left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys have one of our more notable traitors...Drew.
> 
> We didn't make shirts, we just threw batteries
Click to expand...


i didn't know drew played for you guys- i never really followed him until he showed up here. decent player, but waaaaay overpaid, IMO. 14 mil for 20something HR and ~70 rbi? i don't think so.


----------



## Paulie

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, they were pretty popular right after he left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have one of our more notable traitors...Drew.
> 
> We didn't make shirts, we just threw batteries
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i didn't know drew played for you guys- i never really followed him until he showed up here. decent player, but waaaaay overpaid, IMO. 14 mil for 20something HR and ~70 rbi? i don't think so.
Click to expand...


We drafted him, and he refused to play for us.

He's NEVER been as good as his original hype.


----------



## del

Paulie said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have one of our more notable traitors...Drew.
> 
> We didn't make shirts, we just threw batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't know drew played for you guys- i never really followed him until he showed up here. decent player, but waaaaay overpaid, IMO. 14 mil for 20something HR and ~70 rbi? i don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We drafted him, and he refused to play for us.
> 
> He's NEVER been as good as his original hype.
Click to expand...


he's a good fielder and baserunner, but he's streaky as hell at the plate and won't play if he has a hangnail.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't know drew played for you guys- i never really followed him until he showed up here. decent player, but waaaaay overpaid, IMO. 14 mil for 20something HR and ~70 rbi? i don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We drafted him, and he refused to play for us.
> 
> He's NEVER been as good as his original hype.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's a good fielder and baserunner, but he's streaky as hell at the plate and won't play if he has a hangnail.
Click to expand...

 
But have you ever seen how pissed off he can get when he is struck out on a questionable pitch?

Me neither.


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drafted him, and he refused to play for us.
> 
> He's NEVER been as good as his original hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a good fielder and baserunner, but he's streaky as hell at the plate and won't play if he has a hangnail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But have you ever seen how pissed off he can get when he is struck out on a questionable pitch?
> 
> Me neither.
Click to expand...


passionate isn't a word that comes to mind, no.


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> ...Tony Gwynn...Harold Reynolds...I think both of those guys are better color commentators....


 

HOW RACIST!  

They are African American commentators!


----------



## Paulie

His ability came down to reality from his hyped potential, but his head apparently didn't follow.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's a good fielder and baserunner, but he's streaky as hell at the plate and won't play if he has a hangnail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But have you ever seen how pissed off he can get when he is struck out on a questionable pitch?
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> passionate isn't a word that comes to mind, no.
Click to expand...

 
When they won the WS, I wonder if he continued to chew his gum during the on-field celebration.


----------



## Paulie

We go to Ken Rosenthal down on the field with a post game interview with JD Drew..

Ken: Jd this must be bitter sweet for you and the team to finally win the WS after so many years of supposed curse...How does this feel right now?

JD: neat


----------



## Xenophon

Pedro always makes a splash with a new team before he lets you down.

Red Sox, Mets, he wore out his welcome with both, its a matter of time with the Phils.

On annoucing, Reynolds sucks as bad as Morgan,another over analyizing idiot, although nobody can beat the king of bad broadcasting, Tim McCarver.

If the Twins don't sweep I think the Tigers clinch that.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Xenophon said:


> Pedro always makes a splash with a new team before he lets you down.
> 
> Red Sox, Mets, he wore out his welcome with both, its a matter of time with the Phils.
> 
> On annoucing, Reynolds sucks as bad as Morgan,another over analyizing idiot, although nobody can beat the king of bad broadcasting, Tim McCarver.
> 
> If the Twins don't sweep I think the Tigers clinch that.



i like Morgan but cannot abide Buck or McCarver. They sound like they're trying to be great broadcaster voices when they are not. They push to hard and it's like nails on chalk. Especially during the '02 world series when I had to swallow that bitter defeat to the freakin rally monkey and Joe Buck bobbing Troy Glaus' knob the entire time.


----------



## Xenophon

Joe Buck sucks in both baseball & football.

My hate Joe Buck moment was from the Superbowl when he actted as if the Giants won a lottery to be there and he rooted for the Pats the entire game.

Although he also ruined a few Yankees World series in the 90s also.


----------



## Paulie

Let's all just agree that McCarver is Rosie O'donnell's douche bag and leave it at that.


----------



## Paulie

I apologize to those who may have been eating.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigers win 7-2, and can clinch their first division title for 22 years today at the CoPa..

Gotta run.  I've got a ball game to go to!

GO TIGERS!!!!!!


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> Let's all just agree that McCarver is Rosie O'donnell's douche bag and leave it at that.


 
McCarver drinks from Rosie O'Donnell's douchebag.


----------



## xotoxi

tigerbob said:


> Tigers win 7-2, and can clinch their first division title for 22 years today at the CoPa..
> 
> Gotta run. I've got a ball game to go to!
> 
> GO TIGERS!!!!!!


 
ALCS: Sox v. Tigers


----------



## tigerbob

xotoxi said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tigers win 7-2, and can clinch their first division title for 22 years today at the CoPa..
> 
> Gotta run. I've got a ball game to go to!
> 
> GO TIGERS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALCS: Sox v. Tigers
Click to expand...


We HAVE to win today so Leyland can optimize the rotation.  Don't want Verlander to have to throw at the weekend.


----------



## Truthspeaker

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all just agree that McCarver is Rosie O'donnell's douche bag and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCarver drinks from Rosie O'Donnell's douchebag.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xenophon

Twins beat detroit today pretty badly.


----------



## Oddball

They'll still need a miracle to make up two games with three to play.

OTOH, the Tiggers have been famous for their fades down the stretch of late.


----------



## Xenophon

You have a chance, Ozzie would love to knock Detroit out, and the Twins draw KC.


----------



## Oddball

Except that the Twins will probably have to beat Zack Greinke along the way.


----------



## del

sox finally win behind lester who looked good. 6+ innings, 2 hits 3-0 over the indians


----------



## Article 15

del said:


> sox finally win behind lester who looked good. 6+ innings, 2 hits 3-0 over the indians



I can breathe again ....

I hear that Lester will be the game one starter.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Except that the Twins will probably have to beat Zack Greinke along the way.



That's a bummer, man


----------



## tigerbob

Article 15 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that the Twins will probably have to beat Zack Greinke along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bummer, man
Click to expand...


Nah, that's good.  The way our bats were slumbering today we can use all the help we can get.

May the best team win.

(Go Tigers)


----------



## Oddball

Twins smoking Royals  10-0 thru 4.

ChiSox skunk Tigers 8-0.


----------



## Xenophon

CC ain't getting 20, give the Cy Young to Grinke.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Twins smoking Royals  10-0 thru 4.
> 
> ChiSox skunk Tigers 8-0.



Still plenty of time for either team to blow it.  But if the Twins win the division they will do so at a canter, if the Tigers make it they will limp in.

Either way, if the Tigers don't win tomorrow (and the Twins lose tomorrow), they will have to throw Verlander Sunday in which case they likely won't have a chance against the Yankees.

Pitching coach Chuck Hernandez was replaced this season by Rick Knapp who has made a big difference.  For my money, hitting coach Lloyd McClendon needs to go this offseason.  Our batting has been shockingly bad all season.  If we don't make the playoffs, that's where the blame lies.  I hate laying the blame at one door, but never has a team's main deficiency been clearer.


----------



## Oddball

Twins let those scrubs back in the game!

10-7 thru 7 1/2.


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Twins let those scrubs back in the game!
> 
> 10-7 thru 7 1/2.



Holy shit!  Where's the remote????


----------



## tigerbob

tigerbob said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twins let those scrubs back in the game!
> 
> 10-7 thru 7 1/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit!  Where's the remote????
Click to expand...


Bugger.  That was the final score.


----------



## Paulie

That AL Central race is a slobber knocker!


----------



## Oddball

AL Central race is a battle between a team that should've run away with it, and a team that seems to get better the more key players they lose.

Maybe if the Rochester Red Wings played in the playoffs and the Twins just went fishing......


----------



## Oddball

They took down those heinous drapes that were hanging over the upper right field seats, to pack more peeps into the Metrohump this weekend.


----------



## Paulie

Tigers have to win tonight or they're gonna have to use up Verlander in the last game and not have him for a potential tie breaker playoff.


----------



## JakeStarkey

LA should have closed the division out three days ago, but nooooooo, of course not.  Two games to go, Rockies one game behind having won last night.  This reminds me of the Astros overtaking the Dodgers in the last three games of the season in 1991, I think it was.  It rests on Kershaw tonight.


----------



## tigerbob

Paulie said:


> Tigers have to win tonight or they're gonna have to use up Verlander in the last game and not have him for a potential tie breaker playoff.



That's the case whatever happens but the Tigs are losing 5-1 anyway, just to make sure.

I've got tix for the home closer tomorrow, but it's not going to be the celebratory atmosphere it could have been.

It's been a bloody depressing 3 days in the Motor City.  My son scoring a hat trick at soccer today was the only bright spot.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> That's the case whatever happens but the Tigs are losing 5-1 anyway, just to make sure.
> 
> I've got tix for the home closer tomorrow, but it's not going to be the celebratory atmosphere it could have been.
> 
> It's been a bloody depressing 3 days in the Motor City.  My son scoring a hat trick at soccer today was the only bright spot.



The Lions Cursed The Tigers.


----------



## tigerbob

Dogbert said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the case whatever happens but the Tigs are losing 5-1 anyway, just to make sure.
> 
> I've got tix for the home closer tomorrow, but it's not going to be the celebratory atmosphere it could have been.
> 
> It's been a bloody depressing 3 days in the Motor City.  My son scoring a hat trick at soccer today was the only bright spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lions Cursed The Tigers.
Click to expand...




This is the price we pay for one lousy Lions win?????


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> This is the price we pay for one lousy Lions win?????



 Yes. The same will go for the Red Wings.

The Lions winning upset the natural order of things, now it needs to be rebalanced.


----------



## tigerbob

Game over.

Tigs outscored 21-4 over the last three games, and it's all tied up at the top of the Central.

I would say they're choking, if they hadn't been doing this shit all year.


----------



## tigerbob

Dogbert said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the price we pay for one lousy Lions win?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The same will go for the Red Wings.
> 
> The Lions winning upset the natural order of things, now it needs to be rebalanced.
Click to expand...


Harsh, but fair.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> Game over.
> 
> Tigs outscored 21-4 over the last three games, and it's all tied up at the top of the Central.
> 
> I would say they're choking, if they hadn't been doing this shit all year.



And as my post states above, the Red Wings are cursed as well. They lost 5-3 tonight after giving up 3 in the 2nd period.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> Harsh, but fair.



Well if it's as God himself was like: "You motherfuckers, I bet for the Lions to lose and you screw up? That's it! I can't curse Washington any longer, so suffer Detroit teams!"


----------



## tigerbob

Dogbert said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game over.
> 
> Tigs outscored 21-4 over the last three games, and it's all tied up at the top of the Central.
> 
> I would say they're choking, if they hadn't been doing this shit all year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as my post states above, the Red Wings are cursed as well. They lost 5-3 tonight after giving up 3 in the 2nd period.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  I watched that too.  And I watched Michigan lose in overtime.  Crap day.


----------



## Modbert

tigerbob said:


> Yeah.  I watched that too.  And I watched Michigan lose in overtime.  Crap day.



On the bright side, Michigan is doing a lot better than last year no?


----------



## Xenophon

Watched both games on MLB, the Twins did their best to lose, the Tigers just stunk.

Now its must win time for both.


----------



## tigerbob

Dogbert said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  I watched that too.  And I watched Michigan lose in overtime.  Crap day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, Michigan is doing a lot better than last year no?
Click to expand...


Errrmm, yes.  You are definitely Peace Corps material.


----------



## Oddball

And how 'bout them Rockies?!?!?

Going from dead in the water in May to into the playoffs today.


----------



## Oddball

Looks like game #163 will be played in the Metrohump on Tuesday.

Hope I can get good seats.


----------



## Oddball

Virtual waiting room....Virtually pissing me off!


----------



## tigerbob

Dude said:


> Looks like game #163 will be played in the Metrohump on Tuesday.
> 
> Hope I can get good seats.



Yep, game 163 Tuesday.  May the best team win.

(The Tigers...)


----------



## Paulie

Dude said:


> And how 'bout them Rockies?!?!?
> 
> Going from dead in the water in May to into the playoffs today.



They did the same thing in '07.

They're the comeback kids, right behind us of course.

We're way better than we were in '07, and I think they're _not _as good as _they_ were in '07.  So I expect us to do a lot better than get swept this time.


----------



## Oddball

I'm blowing soooooooo much smoke out my ears right now....

I logged on to buy tickets the moment they were available online, and have been left languishing in the goddamn "virtual waiting room" ever since.

I didn't wait but about 15-20 minutes in '07 to get a look at Rockies tix.


----------



## Oddball

Finally!

Actually got decent tix, too.


----------



## Xenophon

Nice finish for Arod, hit a 3 run HR & a grand slam IN THE SAME INNING to reach 30HR and 100RBI for the year.


----------



## tigerbob

Tigs at Twinkies about to begin.


----------



## tigerbob

Twinkies beat the Tigers 6-5 in extra innings.

Congratulations Minnesota.    Good luck against the Yankees.

See you next year Tigers.


----------



## Modbert

Tigers just had an epic collapse.


----------



## Andrew2382

that was one of the best games I have seen in a long time.

Grats to Met fans everywhere...you no longer have the greatest regular season collapse.


Yankees are going to stomp this fucking Twins team.


----------



## dilloduck

Dogbert said:


> Tigers just had an epic collapse.



oh ya---poor Tiger fans.  NOT


----------



## dilloduck

Andrew2382 said:


> that was one of the best games I have seen in a long time.
> 
> Grats to Met fans everywhere...you no longer have the greatest regular season collapse.
> 
> 
> Yankees are going to stomp this fucking Twins team.



Agreed---Twins will be slaughtered but they will have some high dollar players to trade away like they always do------great farm team.


----------



## tigerbob

Andrew2382 said:


> that was one of the best games I have seen in a long time.
> 
> Grats to Met fans everywhere...you no longer have the greatest regular season collapse.
> 
> 
> Yankees are going to stomp this fucking Twins team.



Before just latching onto the "Tigers collapse" theme, you might want to pat the Twins on the back.  17 wins out of the last 21 is outstanding by any standards.


----------



## Andrew2382

no question...Twins deserve much respect for what they have done....it still doesn't excuse the collapse from the Tiger point of view.


----------



## tigerbob

Andrew2382 said:


> no question...Twins deserve much respect for what they have done....it still doesn't excuse the collapse from the Tiger point of view.



When the Twins went 16-4 over their last 20 games, the Tigers went 10-10.  .500 is, I would submit, usually good enough to preserve a 5.5 game lead, but when you run into a team that is red hot like the Twins have been, .500 just isn't good enough.

I'm not trying to excuse the Tigers.  When all's said and done, they had total control of their destiny and let it slip through their fingers.

I will say that I think Lloyd McClendon needs to be fired as hitting coach.  Rick Knapp has done a fantastic job since taking over from Chuck Hernandez as pitching coach.  But too many times this year our bats didn't show up, and you can't win games if you don't score runs - no matter how well you pitch.


----------



## dilloduck

Too bad TB-------saw it happen to the Twins so long ago I cant even remember what year it was. Lousy feeling. Tigers had a good year !


----------



## Xenophon

I watched the game, is was a great matchup.

Congrats Twins, better luck next year Tigers.


----------



## xotoxi

Dogbert said:


> Tigers just had an epic collapse.


 
Nothing is more epic than the Mets of two years ago.


----------



## Oddball

_*TWINS WIN!!*_

Even though there are a lot of things I won't miss about the Metrohump, the pandamonium that jont turns into when the Twins win the nail-biter isn't one of them.


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> _*TWINS WIN!!*_
> 
> Even though there are a lot of things I won't miss about the Metrohump, the pandamonium that jont turns into when the Twins win the nail-biter isn't one of them.


You know, I cannot tell you how exceeding fucking bad taste that avatar is, considering Bin laden killed 3,000 New Yorkers including friends of mine.

Not cool at all.


----------



## tigerbob

dilloduck said:


> Too bad TB-------saw it happen to the Twins so long ago I cant even remember what year it was. Lousy feeling. Tigers had a good year !



I'd feel a lot worse if we'd played brilliantly down the stretch.  As it is, I can't help thinking that the Twins deserve it more than us.

At least last night's game was a good one.


----------



## Truthspeaker

I think I know how the Tigers feel right now. I felt it twice as a Giants fan. When we lost to the Cubs in a one game playoff and when we lost out on the playoffs by one game in 93 after we won 103 games. That was the last year before the wild card was implemented.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am sooooo glad no one has to face Giants pitching.  OK, Dodgers will thump the Cards, the Phillies will annihilate the Rockies, and then the Phillies will once again stake my beloved bums on an anthill and walk away with the pennant.


----------



## Xenophon

NY wins 7-2 behind a strong outting by CC.

Jeter and Matsui homer, and Arod gets 2 hits with RISP ending his drought.


----------



## Truthspeaker

JakeStarkey said:


> I am sooooo glad no one has to face Giants pitching.  OK, Dodgers will thump the Cards, the Phillies will annihilate the Rockies, and then the Phillies will once again stake my beloved bums on an anthill and walk away with the pennant.



The Cards will take care of the Dogs in the first round in 5. Because Carpenter is going to pitch again and so will Wainright.


----------



## Xenophon

Don't be so sure of that.

Cards are 0-1 and teh dodgers just tied the score with 2 out in the bottom of the 9th.


----------



## Xenophon

Basehit, the Dodgers win 3-2 and go up 2-0 on the Cards.


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Basehit, the Dodgers win 3-2 and go up 2-0 on the Cards.



Torre vs the Yankees?


----------



## Xenophon

Long way to go for that.

Card's pen gave this one away.


----------



## Harry Dresden

what makes me laugh is people out here are talking Freeway Series....


----------



## Paulie

elvis3577 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basehit, the Dodgers win 3-2 and go up 2-0 on the Cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre vs the Yankees?
Click to expand...


Not so fast there dude 

They have to prove they can beat Philly first.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basehit, the Dodgers win 3-2 and go up 2-0 on the Cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre vs the Yankees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so fast there dude
> 
> They have to prove they can beat Philly first.
Click to expand...


You heard it here first. The Cards WILL win the next three.


----------



## Paulie

Truthspeaker said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Torre vs the Yankees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast there dude
> 
> They have to prove they can beat Philly first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard it here first. The Cards WILL win the next three.
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthspeaker

Paulie said:


> Truthspeaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast there dude
> 
> They have to prove they can beat Philly first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first. The Cards WILL win the next three.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


ok fine, I'll do it


----------



## Paulie

I'll tell you though, that finish last night in the Phils game was awesome.

I was coming back from vacay, and still driving during most of the game.  Couldn't get much radio quality, so I had to settle for an occasional cell phone update.  Anyway, I get home around the 8th inning and quickly turn on the TV to see us down 4-2 after we had just given up the lead with a 3 run inning.  

I figured with Street coming in to close, and Cairo pinching to lead off the 9th, we'd have to settle for game 5.   even after finally winning the big one last year, I still have the Philly pessimism.

I would have been ok with a game 5 at home without the weather being near '_absolute_ zero', and a Cole Hamels looking for redemption...but that finish was so damn great and I'm happy we have a few days to rest our guys, recycle the rotation and get Lee out there for game 1.

I'm also much happier that we're getting LA than St. L.  Not only is SL's rotation tougher regardless of their NLDS performance, we already know we can beat LA.

Could be Yanks/Phils.

If nothing else, that would be quite an exciting series with all the likely home runs and all around high scoring that would come with it.

I would like our young rotation over NY's, and Lidge looks like he's got that confidence back.  I think Manuel made the right move last night throwing Eyre against the lefties in the 9th, especially since that Gonzalez kid swiped a bag off of Lidge the night before.  Lidge doesn't hold runners on very well at all.

But I digress.  I'm getting way ahead of myself here, we have to beat LA first.

For the NLCS, I say Phils in 7.


----------



## Xenophon

Street gave it away, I knew they should have walked Howard with 2 out, instead he gave em a down and in fastball and adios Colorado.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Street gave it away, I knew they should have walked Howard with 2 out, instead he gave em a down and in fastball and adios Colorado.




Yeah, first base open, and Howard hits righties WAY better than lefties.  Plus Werth was on deck, who hits worse off righties.  

You could tell as soon as Street let a guy on base, he wasn't comfortable.  The night before had him shook up.  

It's a conundrum.  Do you yank your closer when he looks shaky, only to damage his confidence that much more going forward in the playoffs, or do you leave the game in his hands because he's your guy, and NEEDS to be your guy.

Manuel demoted Lidge a few weeks ago, and I think it was the best thing he could have done.   But that wasn't smack dab in the middle of the playoffs, either.


----------



## Paulie

Correction, I don't think first base was open now that I think about it.  I think it was Victorino on 2nd after his FC, and Utley on first after his walk.

Regardless, you should play the numbers, and Werth hits worse off righties than Howard.  Howard is in his comfort zone against a righty that relies on fastballs.


----------



## Paulie

The decision was do we put the tieing run in scoring position by walking Howard, or do we take our chances.

It's the kind of choice you can only monday morning quarterback.  Either way, he could have looked like either a genius or an idiot.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Paulie said:


> I'll tell you though, that finish last night in the Phils game was awesome.
> 
> I was coming back from vacay, and still driving during most of the game.  Couldn't get much radio quality, so I had to settle for an occasional cell phone update.  Anyway, I get home around the 8th inning and quickly turn on the TV to see us down 4-2 after we had just given up the lead with a 3 run inning.
> 
> I figured with Street coming in to close, and Cairo pinching to lead off the 9th, we'd have to settle for game 5.   even after finally winning the big one last year, I still have the Philly pessimism.
> 
> I would have been ok with a game 5 at home without the weather being near '_absolute_ zero', and a Cole Hamels looking for redemption...but that finish was so damn great and I'm happy we have a few days to rest our guys, recycle the rotation and get Lee out there for game 1.
> 
> I'm also much happier that we're getting LA than St. L.  Not only is SL's rotation tougher regardless of their NLDS performance, we already know we can beat LA.
> 
> Could be Yanks/Phils.
> 
> If nothing else, that would be quite an exciting series with all the likely home runs and all around high scoring that would come with it.
> 
> I would like our young rotation over NY's, and Lidge looks like he's got that confidence back.  I think Manuel made the right move last night throwing Eyre against the lefties in the 9th, especially since that Gonzalez kid swiped a bag off of Lidge the night before.  Lidge doesn't hold runners on very well at all.
> 
> But I digress.  I'm getting way ahead of myself here, we have to beat LA first.
> 
> For the NLCS, I say Phils in 7.



Have I called all of this or what right down to the games?  Huh?  Huh?  Having said that, as my beloved Blue meet the evil Phillies, all I can say is,"WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!"

Paulie, I think you are right, Gibson is retired, and my Dodgers will go home in five.


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> Street gave it away, I knew they should have walked Howard with 2 out, instead he gave em a down and in fastball and adios Colorado.


Same story line with Nathan on Friday night....You're in the hole 3-1 to A-Rod, you just put him on and take your chances with the next hitter and a fresh pitch count...It's not like the strike zone wasn't going to be any less of a mystery.


----------



## Paulie

Now that I think about it, I'm not sure Lee pitches game 1.

He went Monday, so that gives him 3 days rest.  I'd throw a fresh Hamels in game 1, especially since he loves his beauty rest.


----------



## Xenophon

Paulie said:


> Correction, I don't think first base was open now that I think about it.  I think it was Victorino on 2nd after his FC, and Utley on first after his walk.
> 
> Regardless, you should play the numbers, and Werth hits worse off righties than Howard.  Howard is in his comfort zone against a righty that relies on fastballs.



I said it at the time, that i would walk Howard.

I go by the old timer's saying, 'never let the big man beat you.'

With 2 out I'm walking Howard, nobody in the Phils lineup scares me more.


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Street gave it away, I knew they should have walked Howard with 2 out, instead he gave em a down and in fastball and adios Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> Same story line with Nathan on Friday night....You're in the hole 3-1 to A-Rod, you just put him on and take your chances with the next hitter and a fresh pitch count...It's not like the strike zone wasn't going to be any less of a mystery.
Click to expand...

I have been hearing some stuff that Nathan has a history of folding in big games, anything too it?

He folded vs the tigers and you had to go extra innings, and blew it vs NY.


----------



## Paulie

Xenophon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correction, I don't think first base was open now that I think about it.  I think it was Victorino on 2nd after his FC, and Utley on first after his walk.
> 
> Regardless, you should play the numbers, and Werth hits worse off righties than Howard.  Howard is in his comfort zone against a righty that relies on fastballs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it at the time, that i would walk Howard.
> 
> I go by the old timer's saying, 'never let the big man beat you.'
> 
> With 2 out I'm walking Howard, nobody in the Phils lineup scares me more.
Click to expand...


You must have misunderstood me, I agreed with you completely.  It made no sense to pitch to him whether there was a base open or not, especially since he's WAY more comfy against a righty, and Werth is way LESS comfy against one.


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Street gave it away, I knew they should have walked Howard with 2 out, instead he gave em a down and in fastball and adios Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> Same story line with Nathan on Friday night....You're in the hole 3-1 to A-Rod, you just put him on and take your chances with the next hitter and a fresh pitch count...It's not like the strike zone wasn't going to be any less of a mystery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been hearing some stuff that Nathan has a history of folding in big games, anything too it?
> 
> He folded vs the tigers and you had to go extra innings, and blew it vs NY.
Click to expand...

He has the tendency to start nibbling at the corners in the really big games, rather than just going with his "A" stuff.

Not so much choking as getting away from what got him there in the first place.


----------



## Truthspeaker

Phillies too much for hapless dodgers


----------



## del

that's some vintage pedro martinez. 

padilla ain't too shabby either


----------



## Xenophon

Game's on the line here, bases loaded and 2 out, tied in the 8th.


----------



## Xenophon

Ball 4.

Dodgers take the lead.

Both these teams have shit bullpens.


----------



## Modbert

Here we goooooo!


----------



## Xenophon

CC is fantastic as NY wins 4-1 and takes a 1-0 series lead.

Halos made 3 errors and they all ended up costing runs.


----------

